# Birchbox August 2014 - Spoilers!



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like we'll be able to pick a sample in August, too!  I'm really loving that because I can pretty much guarantee that I won't get duplicate boxes on my two accounts!  Has anyone heard anything?  Spoilers? Guesses?  Who's excited for August?  

lt's my birthday month, so I'm pretty stoked to get my "presents" from Birchbox, including a few I can pick myself!  :luv:

UPDATE:  Here's the link to August Box #1!  Just change the number at the very end to view other box variations, and remember it takes awhile for them to load all box contents!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb1


----------



## PeaJay (Jul 19, 2014)

how did you figure that we can choose? did BB post it somewhere?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 19, 2014)

PeaJay said:


> how did you figure that we can choose? did BB post it somewhere?


In the last thread, someone posted a reply from a CS rep and they said that they'd be doing it again in August.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 19, 2014)

I just took a look at the upgrade options. Sooo glad nothing in there appeals to me, so the temptation is not there. I did chuckle at the things. Interesting, birchbox!


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, none of the upgrades interested me either!  Which is good for my wallet!  Can't wait to see what the select a sample is for this month!


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 19, 2014)

I wish they would offer an add on that is only $5 or $10, not these $22,$30+ add ons.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't understand why the jouer cream shadow is being offered as an addon since it looks like the price is just the same in the shop. Also...$30 for an eyeshadow single???


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 19, 2014)

Hoping they will offer the laqa in a pick a shade. I want that purple one in the worst way!!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 19, 2014)

I like all three add-ons. I probably won't buy all three though.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 19, 2014)

I would love to see mascara in a Pick-a-shade.  I have been wanting to try a plum one forever.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 19, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I wish they would offer an add on that is only $5 or $10, not these $22,$30+ add ons.


This! They're always out of the price point of what I would want to spend on something.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 19, 2014)

Hoping for a good birthday month box!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 19, 2014)

Hoping for an awesome August birchbox gods!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 19, 2014)

Browsing through the store I noticed that Birchbox is now featuring brands from previous Glossyboxes that weren't sold in the U.S. as Birchbox-exclusive, e.g. BalanceMe and Naobay. I have a hunch we will see some BalanceMe this month.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 19, 2014)

Excited for a second pick your sample month! I just signed up for a se count sub for the points and to get to pick twice!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2014)

panicked said:


> Browsing through the store I noticed that Birchbox is now featuring brands from previous Glossyboxes that weren't sold in the U.S. as Birchbox-exclusive, e.g. BalanceMe and Naobay. I have a hunch we will see some BalanceMe this month.


They had BalanceMe eye cream in July boxes.


----------



## Brianna448 (Jul 20, 2014)

Er, not to be rude... but that necklace add-on looks kind of like a tiny crystalline penis.  Maybe it's just my lack of sleep.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 20, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> I like all three add-ons. I probably won't buy all three though.


Sorry if this has been asked, where do you see the ad ons this month?  I have looked everywhere!


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 20, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, where do you see the ad ons this month?  I have looked everywhere!


I'd like to know, too. I didn't get an email about it yet, but I only seem to get an add-on email 1/2 or 1/3 or the months. I don't see anything in account settings or the shop about add-ons, either.


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 20, 2014)

panicked said:


> Browsing through the store I noticed that Birchbox is now featuring brands from previous Glossyboxes that weren't sold in the U.S. as Birchbox-exclusive, e.g. BalanceMe and Naobay. I have a hunch we will see some BalanceMe this month.


I got the BalanceMe eye cream in my July box. I'd never heard of the brand before, but it's a nice cream. And my sample was huge- half the size of full-sized, so a $17 value! (Adding up my July Box, it was worth almost $50!)


----------



## casey anne (Jul 20, 2014)

@@Rachel S posted this link for August add ons:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 20, 2014)

casey anne said:


> @@Rachel S posted this link for August add ons:
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus


Thank you for the link! Bookmarked for the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really like the necklace....hmmm..... after all the hassle that people went through with the Saturday Kate Spade necklace I'm a little wary.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 20, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Er, not to be rude... but that necklace add-on looks kind of like a tiny crystalline penis. Maybe it's just my lack of sleep.


Haha...I totally agree. Not a fan.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 20, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Er, not to be rude... but that necklace add-on looks kind of like a tiny crystalline penis. Maybe it's just my lack of sleep.


OH MY GOD I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO THOUGHT THAT!!!! When I first saw it in the far away pic I was like --- ummm is anyone else seeing what I'm seeing?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 20, 2014)

I didn't see it at first, but now that you've pointed it out, THAT'S ALL I SEE.   :blink2:


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 20, 2014)

I saw the comment before I actually saw the picture of the necklace. When I pulled it up I was surprised how true that observation really was, and I couldn't stop giggling.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> OH MY GOD I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO THOUGHT THAT!!!! When I first saw it in the far away pic I was like --- ummm is anyone else seeing what I'm seeing?


Definitely very "phallic" looking bahahahah  :rotfl:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Definitely very "phallic" looking bahahahah :rotfl:


I think I stared at the pictures with and without the model for like 5 minutes just to make sure it wasn't a penis necklace.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 20, 2014)

There are a bunch of new items in the bonus shop, including a novel(?)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 20, 2014)

The bf concurs that necklace is um yeah.... Or he said it was a face with a long nose lol!

I like the idea of a pick your sample, it ensures I get different boxes!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

See, I thought the necklace looked like an Art Deco bullet.  But then again, bullets are phallic, so, yeah.  Either way, not getting that thing in part because *so* not my style and in part because I already went through the Kate Spade necklace add-on horror.  I don't need to do that again.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm kind of interested in the Jouer cream mousse eyeshadow, but not for $30.  Besides I'm going to be out of town until August 18th, so I don't want to bother with add-ons this month.  It's kind of nice knowing that I'll most likely get both my boxes on the 19th when my mail delivery restarts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> In the last thread, someone posted a reply from a CS rep and they said that they'd be doing it again in August.


That was me. I was surprised they mentioned it, but they did. I haven't heard anything besides that mentioning in a Facebook message though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

> BIRCHBOX
> 7 mins · Edited ·
> 
> AUGUST SNEAK PEEK: PART 1! In July we did our first ever 'Choose Your Sample' test and, the results are in, you loved it! (Actually, you loved it so much that your excitement briefly broke Birchbox.com—eek!). Now that we know you want a little bit of choice along with your surprise and delight, we're bringing back sample choice for your August box! It will look and feel a little different than July, so get excited. Want to know what your options will be? When this post gets 1,000 'likes' we'll unlock the reveal!


Get to liking ladies!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Get to liking ladies!


There is a similar post on Instagram. I liked both.... Now waiting!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Get to liking ladies!


It already has over 1000 likes  :blink:

eta: omg post the spoiler already!! the suspense, I cannot handle it


----------



## flynt (Jul 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Get to liking ladies!


Dang, 22 minutes and they already hit 1,050.  Hopefully they post the spoiler soon.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 20, 2014)

If they keep this up I may have to order more than me 2 monthly boxes...


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks like they are busy responding to complaints about July in the comments instead of just posting the darn sneak peak.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 20, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> It already has over 1000 likes  :blink:
> 
> eta: omg post the spoiler already!! the suspense, I cannot handle it


I know. Already over 1000 on Facebook and Instagram. They need to reveal already!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 20, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Looks like they are busy responding to complaints about July in the comments instead of just posting the darn sneak peak.


Ha! I noticed that too.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 20, 2014)

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/august-2014-sneak-peek-part-1?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_072014_AugSneakPeek1_Video


----------



## casey anne (Jul 20, 2014)

Good thing I have those 4 accounts...I may choose one of each!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 20, 2014)

For anyone who doesn't want to watch the video, the products are listed below it.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 20, 2014)

Good picks!



theBalm® cosmetics Stainiac 15,710$17.00



 


Noir Long-Wear Eyeliner 118$15.00



 


ModelCo Bronzer$22.00



 



Laura Geller Beauty Cool Lids Cream Eyeshadow$19.00


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

Hmmm I think I'm going to go with the eyeliner because I already have Stainiac and I'm not much of a bronzer girl, but when I am I am Hoola all the way.

Also I'm wondering if they're sending the eyeliner out in full size? They showed a mini next to all of the products except the eyeliner?


----------



## LindaD (Jul 20, 2014)

I like that they're all so different (I thought it was going to be a pick-your-shade thing again). I might just get one of each except for the Stainiac.

Also, Mollie! I haven't been watching the videos lately so I don't know if the other girl is new or not, but just having Mollie there takes down the fakeness a whole lot.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 20, 2014)

Glad I have 4+boxes, it's August soon, right?


----------



## JenTX (Jul 20, 2014)

Definitely getting the eye shadow. For my second account I'm debating on the stain or the bronzer....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

LindaD said:


> I like that they're all so different (I thought it was going to be a pick-your-shade thing again). I might just get one of each except for the Stainiac.
> 
> Also, Mollie! I haven't been watching the videos lately so I don't know if the other girl is new or not, but just having Mollie there takes down the fakeness a whole lot.


Mollie is seriously always my favorite in the videos. I think she has the best on camera presence of anyone they use.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm really torn, the more I think about it. The curation for this selection is spot on - all of these products are good staples to have.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 20, 2014)

Hmmm. I'm thinking bronzer and eye liner.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 20, 2014)

I agree.  She gets to the point but still is able to sell the product.  

I think I might get the bronzer.  I really don't like cream eyeshadow, I have a big staniac to get through, and as much as I love my black eyeliner - I have a good amount.  

I just bought the dang CS palette (blush/bronzer one) with the brushes, though.  I'm torn now...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 20, 2014)

Not really excited for any of these products.  Maybe there will be the "surprise me" option again. 

I liked last months options so much more.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 20, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Not really excited for any of these products.  Maybe there will be the "surprise me" option again.
> 
> I liked last months options so much more.


I feel the same way. I'm thinking if there is a surprise me I might do that with one account.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

Meh.  I hate and refuse to use black eyeliner, bronzer just makes me look dirty, and I received Stainiac that month when *everyone* received it.  I liked it, but I always want something *new*.  I'm going to try for the eyeshadow.  Maybe on all three accounts (I don't have a cancel button on my two monthly accounts, so I think I might have pre-paid August on those two when I wasn't paying attention), just to increase the chance that I'll actually receive it.  It looks like it would be good under pigments, and that's pretty much all I wear shadow-wise.

I love Mollie's nail polish, though.  Too bad that's not an option.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 20, 2014)

I think I will go for the bronzer or the eyeshadow.

If there isn't a "Surprise Me" option, you can always just not choose, which would essentially be the same thing. If you don't actually want a sample, you might as well leave it for someone who does actually want it to choose.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm really torn, the more I think about it. The curation for this selection is spot on - all of these products are good staples to have.


And I think this is a big part of why I'm not digging it.  They're staples, and I'm full up on staples. 



bellatrix42 said:


> I think I will go for the bronzer or the eyeshadow.
> 
> If there isn't a "Surprise Me" option, you can always just not choose, which would essentially be the same thing. If you don't actually want a sample, you might as well leave it for someone who does actually want it to choose.


The thing is that I *really* don't want black eyeliner or bronzer.  I feel like picking the one I'm least meh on is the lesser of the four evils.  Getting the shadow in all three boxes will make me less angry than getting bronzer and/or eyeliner.  I didn't pick on one of my July accounts because I didn't want lipstain (I already had both shades) or polish on that one (and by the time I found out that there was a "surprise me" option, all options were sold out, so I didn't even have that option to begin with), and I ended up with lipstain.


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 20, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I agree.  She gets to the point but still is able to sell the product.
> 
> I think I might get the bronzer.  I really don't like cream eyeshadow, I have a big staniac to get through, and as much as I love my black eyeliner - I have a good amount.
> 
> I just bought the dang *CS palette (blush/bronzer one) with the brushes*, though.  I'm torn now...


I bought that CS palette w/ the brushes.. I LOVE it! I'm pretty fair so I like the option to blend the darker bronze shades with the lighter "highlighting: shades to custom my own. Some days I just want a little, sometimes I want a more dramatic look!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great choice!

Even still... I'm torn between the bronzer and the eyeshadow... taupe-y silver is my main color!


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And I think this is a big part of why I'm not digging it.  They're staples, and I'm full up on staples.
> 
> The thing is that I *really* don't want black eyeliner or bronzer.  I feel like picking the one I'm least meh on is the lesser of the four evils.  Getting the shadow in all three boxes will make me less angry than getting bronzer and/or eyeliner.  I didn't pick on one of my July accounts because I didn't want lipstain (I already had both shades) or polish on that one (and by the time I found out that there was a "surprise me" option, all options were sold out, so I didn't even have that option to begin with), and I ended up with lipstain.


I thought last month's "surprise me" option actually meant you would get a normal BB without any of the "pick your sample" options? I could be wrong, but I thought I read a few posts when people were frustrated for not recieving ANY of the "PYO" options when they chose "surprise me". Or maybe it was a "you MAY or MAY NOT" thing..


----------



## mellee (Jul 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Meh.  I hate and refuse to use black eyeliner, bronzer just makes me look dirty, and I received Stainiac that month when *everyone* received it.  I liked it, but I always want something *new*.  I'm going to try for the eyeshadow.  Maybe on all three accounts (I don't have a cancel button on my two monthly accounts, so I think I might have pre-paid August on those two when I wasn't paying attention), just to increase the chance that I'll actually receive it.  It looks like it would be good under pigments, and that's pretty much all I wear shadow-wise.
> 
> I love Mollie's nail polish, though.  Too bad that's not an option.


I was thinking that about Mollie's top.  =)  I think it's so cute!

I got Staniac in the first box I tried several years ago.  Didn't care for it.  I have too much bronzer, and am also in the no-black-eyeliner camp.  I'd either get the eyeshadow or surprise me - not sure which yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 20, 2014)

Hmmm. Yeah, not too excited. I don't use bronzer (and I have two that I already never use), don't need another black liner, and I have a full sized Staniac. I guess I'll try for the shadow!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And I think this is a big part of why I'm not digging it. They're staples, and I'm full up on staples.
> 
> The thing is that I *really* don't want black eyeliner or bronzer. I feel like picking the one I'm least meh on is the lesser of the four evils. Getting the shadow in all three boxes will make me less angry than getting bronzer and/or eyeliner. I didn't pick on one of my July accounts because I didn't want lipstain (I already had both shades) or polish on that one (and by the time I found out that there was a "surprise me" option, all options were sold out, so I didn't even have that option to begin with), and I ended up with lipstain.


That's fair - at least you kind of want the eyeshadow. I think I'm just irritated because by the time I got to pick for July there was only one choice, and it wasn't my top choice, and I kept seeing posts here and elsewhere on the web saying things like, "I picked four Ambrosia but I think it's really ugly and don't want any of them. I hope it trades well."

For what's it worth, I think that most (but not all) people who didn't pick (including myself - I was only able to pick on one account) ended up with a box with neither the lip stain nor the polish.

I think my point is if you have a preference, even if it is only slight, and want to pick then go for it, but picking is not a requirement, and Birchbox will not send you a "punishment box" just because you didn't pick.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 20, 2014)

Did anyone do the surprise item? What was it? I was afraid of that option because I had no idea what it could be, more of something I really didn't need? People were posting they thought it would be left overs from previous boxes, so i was leery. I think I will go with the eyeshadow this time. Hopefully I get the email...I never got the one for the ad ons.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 20, 2014)

Staniac for me! I got it in my first ever Birchbox and really enjoyed it so I'm definitely down to get another one without having to buy the full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since I have three accounts, will probably get staniac, eyeshadow, and eyeliner. I have no use for bronzers. XD


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 20, 2014)

I guess it's eyeshadow for me, I have way to many eyeliners, I just got a bronzer with ipsy this month, and I hardly ever use lip tint, I have several samples I can use right now, no need for another.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And I think this is a big part of why I'm not digging it.  They're staples, and I'm full up on staples.


This is true. I think I'm having such a hard time deciding because I already have my holy grail blushes/stain (not to mention I have have several samples of stainiac), black eyeliner, and bronzer. The only thing I don't have a holy grail of is the cream eye shadow. But I don't use them very often.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I thought last month's "surprise me" option actually meant you would get a normal BB without any of the "pick your sample" options? I could be wrong, but I thought I read a few posts when people were frustrated for not recieving ANY of the "PYO" options when they chose "surprise me". Or maybe it was a "you MAY or MAY NOT" thing..


I'm not sure they fully clarified that.  Fingers crossed that they do in fact have a surprise-me-with-none-of-the-above option!  Either way, by the time I was able to get to my account that ended up with the lipstain, everything had sold out, so the option to say surprise me wasn't even available.  I was actually *happy* at that because I thought it meant I wouldn't get the polish or stain, and that was my preference:  None of the above.  I was seriously bummed when that didn't happen.  I *did* get a box with no stain or polish on the account that was specifically confirmed (to receive Rosary) by CS, though.  Of course.

In utterly unrelated news, RIP, James Garner.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 20, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Did anyone do the surprise item? What was it? I was afraid of that option because I had no idea what it could be, more of something I really didn't need? People were posting they thought it would be left overs from previous boxes, so i was leery. I think I will go with the eyeshadow this time. Hopefully I get the email...I never got the one for the ad ons.


I think the surprise me option was that they would just assign you a box based on your profile - if your profile matched you with a polish or lip stain you would get one, but otherwise you would just receive other items.


----------



## magsatron (Jul 20, 2014)

Last month I didn't see my email in time, so I didn't get to pick &amp; I got neither the stain nor the polish! I'm stalking my email already, even though it was the 25th last month from what I read around here. I donotwant 3/4 of the options for August, I'm a cream shadow lover &amp; layerer (am I making up words? sorry) so I'm stoked for the Laura Geller.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

hmm...I don't need bronzer. I have a full size too faced chocolate one, plus a mini nars in Laguna. Black eyeliner - nope. Stainaic - no way, I don't do those. the cream eyeshadow might be nice, but if it is only in silver, I will pass on that one, I think.

I would need to look at a swatch or something first.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hmm...I don't need bronzer. I have a full size too faced chocolate one, plus a mini nars in Laguna. Black eyeliner - nope. Stainaic - no way, I don't do those. the cream eyeshadow might be nice, but if it is only in silver, I will pass on that one, I think.
> 
> I would need to look at a swatch or something first.


They swatched the silver cream shadow in the video!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm actually excited about this. The only one of those 4 that I already have is the Laura Geller liquid eye shadow because it was in my first Blush Mystery Box a few months ago in the same color. I'll definitely do Stainiac on one account since I'm always happy to try more stuff from The Balm and I'm happy to try the Noir eyeliner and ModelCo bronzer since I don't have HGs for either of those so I'll do that on my other 2 accounts and that way I'll be guaranteed 3 different boxes.

I'll wait for more spoilers before I decide if I should resub with a 4th account. The 3 month gift sub I used for the Kate Spade necklace I never got just ended so that one hasn't been renewed or anything. But usually once the boxes load, that pushes me to get another account lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I'm actually excited about this. The only one of those 4 that I already have is the Laura Geller liquid eye shadow because it was in my first Blush Mystery Box a few months ago in the same color.


What did you think of the liquid eye shadow?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 20, 2014)

Well to spin the meh choices in a positive light, at least I don't have to obsessively check my email to pick. I don't want any of the choices   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> They swatched the silver cream shadow in the video!


guess I should watch the video - lol!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 20, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> What did you think of the liquid eye shadow?


I honestly haven't tried it yet! I normally just use powder eye shadow, but I'll use it the next few days and report back. I can make it one of my picks for the week for Monday Club.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

I think I will get the cream eyeshadow - it looks to be a nice taupey-shimmer shade that I would wear.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm not totally jazzed about any of these, but I do like cream/liqud shadow and haven't tried anything from Laura Geller, so I think I'm going with that.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 20, 2014)

I've never actually tried the balm stainmatic (wasn't subbed when BB sent it out) so I'm excited to try that. Now hopefully there are no mixups with the PYS since I unsubbed/resubbed with code this month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think I will get the cream eyeshadow - it looks to be a nice taupey-shimmer shade that I would wear.


I think that's what I'm going to go with too. It seems like the lesser of the evils as far as usefulness. I mostly just want to ensure that I won't get the bronzer.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm not really interested in any of these choices. I like the Stainiac, but I've sampled that before through Birchbox and would kind of prefer to try something different.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 20, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I bought that CS palette w/ the brushes.. I LOVE it! I'm pretty fair so I like the option to blend the darker bronze shades with the lighter "highlighting: shades to custom my own. Some days I just want a little, sometimes I want a more dramatic look!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great choice!
> 
> Even still... I'm torn between the bronzer and the eyeshadow... taupe-y silver is my main color!


Thanks!  It's good to know that it is a good palette.  I love their brushes too.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 20, 2014)

So, if you do a 'surprise me', you don't get one of the 4 choices, just something else that fits your profile? I guess I'll go for that.

I'm bummed. I got a Stainiac sample sometime in the fall/winter, and hated it.  I was so excited to get it and really wanted to like it, but it irritated the heck out of my lips and made them look all cracked and creased. Didn't show up on my cheeks at all.  Turned me off stains completely.  

I don't use bronzer or eyeliner pencils, and the glittery silver eyeshadow just isn't my taste.   Though I really love cream eyeshadows, I would have been happy if it was matte, or at least a neutral.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 20, 2014)

Hmmm, I only have 1 active account right now...Debating if I reopen another one or not. I want the bronzer (I've been a bronzer junkie lately) &amp; the cream eyeshadow. I could also get on board for the lipstain too....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 20, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> That's fair - at least you kind of want the eyeshadow. I think I'm just irritated because by the time I got to pick for July there was only one choice, and it wasn't my top choice, and I kept seeing posts here and elsewhere on the web saying things like, "I picked four Ambrosia but I think it's really ugly and don't want any of them. I hope it trades well."
> 
> For what's it worth, I think that most (but not all) people who didn't pick (including myself - I was only able to pick on one account) ended up with a box with neither the lip stain nor the polish.
> 
> I think my point is if you have a preference, even if it is only slight, and want to pick then go for it, but picking is not a requirement, and Birchbox will not send you a "punishment box" just because you didn't pick.


 YES, I was kind of annoyed when I saw those posts, too - when I was able to pick (I work until 6 most every day, and not an an office or someplace I can do that online for the most part) all that was left was Relic. I really wanted Ambrosia or a lip stain!

Relic ended up being pretty, but this month there's only one thing I even KIND of want, so if that's gone when I go to pick, I will be picking "Surprise me" and hoping that I don't get a bronzer or black liner or stainiac.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 20, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> So, if you do a 'surprise me', you don't get one of the 4 choices, just something else that fits your profile? I guess I'll go for that.
> 
> I'm bummed. I got a Stainiac sample sometime in the fall/winter, and hated it.  I was so excited to get it and really wanted to like it, but it irritated the heck out of my lips and made them look all cracked and creased. Didn't show up on my cheeks at all.  Turned me off stains completely.
> 
> I don't use bronzer or eyeliner pencils, and the glittery silver eyeshadow just isn't my taste.   Though I really love cream eyeshadows, I would have been happy if it was matte, or at least a neutral.


I think there's still a CHANCE you could get one of those 4 products...it seems like it just means they'll choose a box for you like they normally do (be it "profile matching" or what I suspect they actually do, which is mostly random choosing). The box you get might have one of those things in it, or it might not.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 20, 2014)

So excited for the sample pick-your-own choices this month. I'm definitely going with staniac on one account and the eyeshadow on the other.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 20, 2014)

The products are mostly meh to me but I do love bronzers so I will go with that one.  Also I've loved all the Model Co products I've received in the past, still rocking my party proof lipsticks


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 20, 2014)

I think I'm going to ignore the pick a sample e-mail for August and see what happens.  I have enough black eyeliners, Stainiac is so not worth it, the eyeshadow is the only thing I might want, and the other sample was so boring that I already forgot what it is.  

ETA: Bronzer.  Duh.  I'm an airhead.  I don't use bronzer, either, so it's not exciting for me.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'll pick one of the four.  I have a stainiac and tons of eyeliner.  Also thanks to my FGM I have bronzers and all the eyeshadow a gal could want.  I might roll the dice with "surprise me" if that's an option.


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 20, 2014)

Here's the wordage from last month's PYS on choosing "Surprise Me":

By selecting “Surprise Me” you'll let your Beauty Profile do the talking, which means we'll find something customized to your liking. (Don’t worry: You’ll still receive your usual four to five samples—they just may not include this particular product.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 20, 2014)

I think I'll do the Eyeshadow on one account and Surprise Me on the other. Not my favorite choices for my Birthday month, Birchbox! (The balloons were a nice touch, though. Thank you!)


----------



## JenTX (Jul 20, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I think I'll do the Eyeshadow on one account and Surprise Me on the other. Not my favorite choices for my Birthday month, Birchbox! (The balloons were a nice touch, though. Thank you!)


I do like the theme. I'm looking for lighter products so it's perfect timing.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 20, 2014)

I will chose the  bronzer and the eyeliner for my 2 boxes


----------



## KatieKat (Jul 20, 2014)

I kind of wish that instead of all make up products they had thrown a skin or hair care product in there to choose from!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 20, 2014)

I did the mystery sample last month and I got this box, I have no idea what was my mystery sample is/was


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm debating on whether I want to do the shadow or surprise me.  It's mostly because I *don't* want any of the other choices and would be super disappointed to see a box with them (though I wouldn't get the staniac because I've already received - and hated- it, so at least there's that.)  

...eh, kind of disappointed.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 20, 2014)

I want that bronzer!!!

I just broke down and got an elf studio stipple brush after hearing all the hype on YouTube. I want to use it!!

But now I think I need to break down and get the blush brush that emilynoel83 says is awesome. Hope hubby can understand....haha.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 20, 2014)

Regarding the video:  More black eyeliner.  Woop.  The Stainiac is ok, but I already have the full size and atleast a dozen Benetints.  I was excited about the cream shadow until it swatched as an almost disco silver.  Then there's the bronzer.  I was like, "YES!" until she said shimmer.  I am Debbie Downer about this.  I am glad they're letting us pick again though.  I hope they continue to do that.

Edited to say:   I wish they'd just send me the Mindy Kaling book.  I love her!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 20, 2014)

@@Kimb3rly Yes! I would be totally okay with the Mindy Kaling book in my Birchbox.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 20, 2014)

I am so excited about these options! I'll go with the eyeshadow on my main account because I'm a sucker for cream eyeshadows. If I decide to resub my second account (which means I would have to get a July box and an August box so I can use the points codes that are out right now), I will get the Stainiac. I originally planned on the bronzer, but I have two full size bronzers in my stash, and I don't care for the shimmer. I have a half-empty Stainiac sample that I used today, and I realized that I love it and would like a backup.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 20, 2014)

Eyeshadow or eyeliner???


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I did the mystery sample last month and I got this box, I have no idea what was my mystery sample is/was


wow - you only got 3 items + the "special" foils?  at least you got the dry shampoo


----------



## flynt (Jul 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow - you only got 3 items + the "special" foils?  at least you got the dry shampoo


Looks like there's a Vasanti product obscured by the text.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 20, 2014)

Not too thrilled with the options this month. I'm not into shimmery bronzers as I only use them to contour so I need a matte or almost-matte for it to work well. Also I'm super pale and proud of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I suppose I'll choose the eye shadow because I'm drowning in black liner and already have the stainiac. I don't really use cream shadows but maybe it won't crease (one can dream!) and I can wear it when I need to get ready quickly.

I canceled one of my 3 boxes because I was so disappointed with the "choose your sample" stuff from last month. All 3 of my boxes were missing nail polishes that I chose, and they said they would send them to me, and they only sent me one. Just feel sampled-out with Birchbox lately, which I guess can happen quickly when you have 3 boxes lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow - you only got 3 items + the "special" foils?  at least you got the dry shampoo





biancardi said:


> wow - you only got 3 items + the "special" foils?  at least you got the dry shampoo


Oh, I got five items you just can't see the vasanti cleanser at the bottom.

It wasn't a terrible box, mostly meh. The liner was navy. But yeah I love dry shampoo!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 21, 2014)

I think calling the surprise me option a mystery sample is inaccurate. It is just a random box instead of one with a preselected sample.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 21, 2014)

I really really want to try the LG eyeshadow. It looks like the perfect color.

I have way too much eyeliner, most bronzers are too dark for me, and Staniac in Beauty Queen is oddly unflattering on me. I know they said it flatters everyone, so I must be no one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW, I have read that Mindy Kaling book, and it is pretty funny, although not always in a laugh out loud kind of way, more of a thoughtful funny. I thought it was better than Tina Fey's book. Fey's book was very LOL funny, but IMO got a little too political for my taste. Both are worth the read.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 21, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Not really excited for any of these products.  Maybe there will be the "surprise me" option again.
> 
> I liked last months options so much more.


*This month's options are a total snoozefest, imo. I may skip the email altogether and let the chips fall where they may.*



KatieKat said:


> I kind of wish that instead of all make up products they had thrown a skin or hair care product in there to choose from!


*I would have much preferred my choice of skin or hair products over these options! There have been so many products that I would love to try but never get sent.*


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 21, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I kind of wish that instead of all make up products they had thrown a skin or hair care product in there to choose from!


Who knows maybe that'll be the next PYS??

I really like this system... but I can see it getting old pretty quick if they do it every month. Maybe they're using us as a test study to perfect the logistics/ etc and then cool it down to a couple times a year, for example about as often as they do LE boxes.

Personally, I prefer PYS over monthly add-ons. unless they knocked the prices down quite a bit more, then I might be torn... ha ha


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 21, 2014)

So I'm curious - say you already received Staniac and loved it, would their system allow you to pick the sample of it?


----------



## mckondik (Jul 21, 2014)

I am going to try to game the system with my 2 accounts and try to figure out which PYS will get me the best other samples.  I really would love the purple laqua, but am not sure that will still be sampled.  One of my accounts is a classic 20-something, the other is an adventurous, trendy 30-something.  I'll probably pick the staniac for the 20 something and the cream eyeshadow for the 30 something.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 21, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> So I'm curious - say you already received Staniac and loved it, would their system allow you to pick the sample of it?


I was wondering the same thing.  HOWEVER, if someone decided to pick it to see if they could get points for a repeat - they can always say, "Tough cookies kiddo - you picked it."

What is the best way to apply cream shadow so it actually stays on and doesn't crease?  That has always been my biggest problem.  Part of me is curious now about the shadow.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 21, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> @@Kimb3rly Yes! I would be totally okay with the Mindy Kaling book in my Birchbox.


Great book. Seems strange it's their book club book though considering how long ago it came out.

Regarding the PYS... Still torn on if I will choose a second item or not. I'm definitely going to try for the eyeshadow.

Someone mention it's watched really bright - I believe they mentioned it's build able and probably used a lot to show how intense it can get.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 21, 2014)

Im definitely going with the LG shadow.  I have one in a rose gold color, and I really like it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 21, 2014)

Not sure yet what I am going to choose, but so happy they are allowing us to choose again!  I do not wear eye shadow, so maybe I will try the other three--thank goodness we have time to decide!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 21, 2014)

Assuming I catch the emails while I'm travelling, I'm going to try for the cream shadow on my yearly sub, and the Staniac on my new sub.  Cheek/lip stains are the one thing I wear practically every day, so I don't mind building up a stock of them.  Cream shadows, especially with shimmer, I just like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 21, 2014)

Birchbox is on Gilt City today! $99 for a one-year sub and a $25 shop credit.

http://www.giltcity.com/etf/handle?k=c8c253df-5674-4e3a-a234-

ETA: I hope that is not a referral link. I can't figure out any other links.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not interested in any of the choose your own samples so I think I'll cancel again.  Love staniac but I already have 2 of those samples and a full size, plus they last a LONG time.  I use it several times a week and it's still like 1/2 full.  I wish we could choose another Ruffian lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 21, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I'm not interested in any of the choose your own samples so I think I'll cancel again. Love staniac but I already have 2 of those samples and a full size, plus they last a LONG time. I use it several times a week and it's still like 1/2 full. I wish we could choose another Ruffian lol.


Seriously, I just want more ruffian or laqa lip lube.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 21, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I think calling the surprise me option a mystery sample is inaccurate. It is just a random box instead of one with a preselected sample.


I'm just going on what they labeled it, although my email said "You've opted to receive a mystery sample in your July box - a valiant choice!"

Perhaps they should start calling these boxes the "valiant choice sample" box! heh!

Or brave, courageous, valorous, intrepid, heroic, gallant, lionhearted, bold, fearless, daring, audacious...etc.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 21, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Great book. Seems strange it's their book club book though considering how long ago it came out.


I agree, although I was literally just thinking that I wished they didn't always do brand new books because I'd like to have it be one I could try and find on paperback and maybe even get it at Half Price Books. I think I'll actually read this one though because I love Mindy and have been wanting to read her book.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not really into any of the samples you can choose, but I am glad they are continuing the option!

I'd also really LOVE a signed copy of Mindy's book. She's my favorite! I'll have to keep an eye out for the contests.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 21, 2014)

mckondik said:


> I am going to try to game the system with my 2 accounts and try to figure out which PYS will get me the best other samples.  I really would love the purple laqua, but am not sure that will still be sampled.  One of my accounts is a classic 20-something, the other is an adventurous, trendy 30-something.  I'll probably pick the staniac for the 20 something and the cream eyeshadow for the 30 something.


I'd love to do that too, but how are you going to figure it out? I know the Rosary polish seemed to have the best samples with it in the box, but no one knew that until the box pages started to load. Won't it be too late to pick a sample by that time? If you know a trick, please let me know!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 21, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I'm not really into any of the samples you can choose, but I am glad they are continuing the option!
> 
> I'd also really LOVE a signed copy of Mindy's book. She's my favorite! I'll have to keep an eye out for the contests.


What is the book about? I thought the Mindy Project was just a show. Is it a fake book written by a ghost writer pretending to be the fictional character Mindy? I can't figure it out, lol. No offense, as I can tell by your pic you love the show, but the few times I watched it it just didn't impress me so I never got into it.


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 21, 2014)

this is making me want to get 2 more birchboxes!.. so that I can get the 3 samples I want... I've had BB for a year and a half but have never pulled the trigger for more than 1 BB ( though I want).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 21, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> What is the book about? I thought the Mindy Project was just a show. Is it a fake book written by a ghost writer pretending to be the fictional character Mindy? I can't figure it out, lol. No offense, as I can tell by your pic you love the show, but the few times I watched it it just didn't impress me so I never got into it.


Her character on the show is Mindy Lahari, but Mindy Kaling is a real person.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 21, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> What is the book about? I thought the Mindy Project was just a show. Is it a fake book written by a ghost writer pretending to be the fictional character Mindy? I can't figure it out, lol. No offense, as I can tell by your pic you love the show, but the few times I watched it it just didn't impress me so I never got into it.


The book is like a series of short essays/sketches by Mindy Kaling on a variety of topics; it's pretty funny.  Also the show improves greatly in the second season, especially the second half.  They get rid of a lot of random characters and change up the dynamic a bit more.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 21, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> The book is like a series of short essays/sketches by Mindy Kaling on a variety of topics; it's pretty funny.  Also the show improves greatly in the second season, especially the second half.  They get rid of a lot of random characters and change up the dynamic a bit more.


That show has the best guests. Also, I just love the Danny/Mindy thing.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 21, 2014)

Did I miss the announcement on when pick your sample will go live, or has it not been announced yet?


----------



## casey anne (Jul 21, 2014)

panicked said:


> Did I miss the announcement on when pick your sample will go live, or has it not been announced yet?


Not announced yet, but last month the email went out on June 25.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> That show has the best guests. Also, I just love the Danny/Mindy thing.


Even the crappy episodes have great one-liners.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 21, 2014)

FYI - That Harvey Prince Gardenia perfume smells exactly like Michael Kors. And it didn't give me hives. So, it is probably not natural gardenia. I might buy a bottle, when I have points and a code, because it is a beautiful fragrance and is lasting very well, today.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Even the crappy episodes have great one-liners.


The writing is really great. The subtle jokes and her delivery are perfect! I also love Anders Holm, Glen Howerton, and Bill Hader so double thumbs up for their guest spots!


----------



## lauravee (Jul 21, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> So I'm curious - say you already received Staniac and loved it, would their system allow you to pick the sample of it?


You should be able to. I had this option last month: 

"Can you ever have too much of a good thing? You've sampled Cynthia Rowley Beauty's unbudgable lip stain before - and if you'd like, you can pick a shade of it for your next box"


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 21, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> What is the book about? I thought the Mindy Project was just a show. Is it a fake book written by a ghost writer pretending to be the fictional character Mindy? I can't figure it out, lol. No offense, as I can tell by your pic you love the show, but the few times I watched it it just didn't impress me so I never got into it.


She wrote more than 20 episodes of The Office, and has written, produced and directed a bunch of episodes of her own show, so I'm pretty sure she wrote the book herself.   I think she was known as a writer before she got into acting.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 21, 2014)

I just got the email... Sub by the 23rd to pick on the 24th!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got this email and this was the "or" option next to the choose your own sample options for birchbox. Sounds like a collab box???


----------



## casey anne (Jul 21, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Just got this email and this was the "or" option next to the choose your own sample options for birchbox. Sounds like a collab box???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking everywhere for more info!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I'm looking everywhere for more info!!


I tried doing a quick google search on my phone and couldn't find anything.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 21, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I tried doing a quick google search on my phone and couldn't find anything.


The only email I received was titled "August Sample Choice Revealed" and had none of the awesomeness that was in your email!


----------



## IffB (Jul 21, 2014)

MSA had a link for a gilt.com deal for a yearly sub for $99 with a BB $25 store credit AND if you sign up at gilt.com as a new user you can used code WELCOME20 for an extra 20% off!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 21, 2014)

I want the LG eyeshadow, but it's only because I really don't want the other three.(does that make sense?) I'm constantly giving away black eyeliners and bronzers, and have given away 2 stain/benetint type products .

  I hope the LG isn't as miniscule as the Bare Minerals 5 in 1 from Ipsy


----------



## angienharry (Jul 21, 2014)

@kristinewalker it's a nice size if they use the same one blush mystery box used a couple months ago.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 21, 2014)

Oooh... should I buy the Gilt City yearly sub, or just keep resubbing every month with 100 pt codes? That is the question...


----------



## LadyK (Jul 21, 2014)

casey anne said:


> The only email I received was titled "August Sample Choice Revealed" and had none of the awesomeness that was in your email!


No awesomeness here either.  Just an email with a link to the video already posted.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 21, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Just got this email and this was the "or" option next to the choose your own sample options for birchbox. Sounds like a collab box???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get this. I would be interested in that box. Man, I wonder how many people got offered that!



casey anne said:


> The only email I received was titled "August Sample Choice Revealed" and had none of the awesomeness that was in your email!


I didn't get any emails. Not even this. Not on either of my accounts. My coworker got this one though :-(


----------



## LadyK (Jul 21, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I didn't get this. I would be interested in that box. Man, I wonder how many people got offered that!
> 
> I didn't get any emails. Not even this. Not on either of my accounts. My coworker got this one though :-(


I only had the e-mail on one of my accounts.  The other didn't get it.  The only difference between the two is that the one that got the e-mail is my aces account.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 21, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I only had the e-mail on one of my accounts.  The other didn't get it.  The only difference between the two is that the one that got the e-mail is my aces account.


I'm an Ace. Doesnt seem to be mattering.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 21, 2014)

All I could find was this interview:

http://theeverygirl.com/feature/katia-beauchamp-and-hayley-barna-of-birchbox


----------



## casey anne (Jul 21, 2014)

panicked said:


> All I could find was this interview:
> 
> http://theeverygirl.com/feature/katia-beauchamp-and-hayley-barna-of-birchbox


I saw that, too. Unfortunately it is from 2012  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 21, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I'm an Ace. Doesnt seem to be mattering.


Sounds like it's either going out in waves or there is some random dance of the birchbox gods controlling the e-mails.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 21, 2014)

Wait, does it matter if you get this email? On my currently subscribed accounts I have the one that links to the video about picking your sample choice, and on my currently inactive account I have the email that says to subscribe now for a chance to pick your sample OR the Everygirl Birchbox -- but it says the actual email for making the choice will come on 7/24, for everyone who is subscribed by 7/23. So I don't think the emails going out today are important -- don't sweat it if you don't have one!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 21, 2014)

So I just joined. I am looking forward to some awesome products; I hope. I've heard mix reviews but I will just judge for myself.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry I couldn't post the whole email earlier! I was on my phone and it was being awkward.

Anyway, here's a screen shot of the majority of the info on the full email, for context, this was my email that is currently not subbed to an account, the email title was: "Join Birchbox Now to Pick What's In Your First Box"

I have a feeling this "other" option might be the regular box that falls under the "surprise me" option???


----------



## LadyK (Jul 21, 2014)

Hmm.  I wonder if that means the Everygirl box is what everyone is getting if they don't pick a sample.  Sounds good either way.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 21, 2014)

Ooh would love to do one LG shadow and one "every girl" box!


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 21, 2014)

Maybe they are staggering the emails, so we don't crash them, again.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 21, 2014)

I got the email on my gift sub account which hasn't been active in almost two years, I think this is the push I needed to reactivate that second sub


----------



## casey anne (Jul 21, 2014)

I imagine those accounts that are inactive will be receiving that email.

But it's a great spoiler!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 21, 2014)

At this point, I'm leaning towards the Birchbox + Everygirl option or the LG silver cream eyeshadow. I think since I'm not *dying* to have any of these samples, I'd rather just leave it in the hands of birchbox. Also I just found a silver cream shadow by benefit in my huge stash of makeup and then had the guilty realization that I'm a hoarder.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 21, 2014)

ooh this definitely changes my choice. I definitely want to get one of the everygirl ones. I've been wanting to try Acure Organics and a guaranteed sample from them and Benefit is awesome. Even Harvey Prince is fine with me now that I've realized that I like Hello. I wonder if there will be variations amongst this option. Like I've gotten different Number 4 products (I think a Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect and one of the shampoo/conditioners on literally each of my accounts) so will that still matter if I pick the everygirl?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 21, 2014)

While I love the idea of the "pick your sample", especially since last month was a huge hit for me, this month just ain't doing it for me. I received the Stainiac and the Noir eyeliner in June and August of 2012, respectively. I am super pale and the only bronzer that has ever looked good on me is Cover FX in sunkissed. And cream eyeshadows separate on me no matter what brand or primer I use. I think I'll try the "surprise me" option and hope for the best.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> ooh this definitely changes my choice. I definitely want to get one of the everygirl ones. I've been wanting to try Acure Organics and a guaranteed sample from them and Benefit is awesome. Even Harvey Prince is fine with me now that I've realized that I like Hello. I wonder if there will be variations amongst this option. Like I've gotten different Number 4 products (I think a Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect and one of the shampoo/conditioners on literally each of my accounts) so will that still matter if I pick the everygirl?


I'm curious about this too. And I just got a sample of Poisebalm last month. I feel like there would have to be multiple variations and that those are *just some* of the brand featured. But that's also not the way its worded so who knows.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jul 21, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Wait, does it matter if you get this email? On my currently subscribed accounts I have the one that links to the video about picking your sample choice, and on my currently inactive account I have the email that says to subscribe now for a chance to pick your sample OR the Everygirl Birchbox -- but it says the actual email for making the choice will come on 7/24, for everyone who is subscribed by 7/23. So I don't think the emails going out today are important -- don't sweat it if you don't have one!


Thank you thank you thank you! I am having eye surgery on the 25th and was worried I wouldn't be able to get to my email and pick in time.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 21, 2014)

And might I add, I did not care for the Stainiac. It really dried my lips out and seemed uneven. But I did LOVE the Noir eyeliner. Just throwing that out there in case anyone is undecided about getting another black eyeliner. Unfortunately I don't need another one right now and would rather try to get that extra 10 review points.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 21, 2014)

jumpnshout5 said:


> While I love the idea of the "pick your sample", especially since last month was a huge hit for me, this month just ain't doing it for me. I received the Stainiac and the Noir eyeliner in June and August of 2012, respectively. I am super pale and the only bronzer that has ever looked good on me is Cover FX in sunkissed. And cream eyeshadows separate on me no matter what brand or primer I use. I think I'll try the "surprise me" option and hope for the best.


Any chance they chose these samples to avoid giving sorry repeat points for items people have already received and choose again?

Just playing devil's advocate of course.

I'm actually quite please with the new choice. One box with LG eyeshadow and one of these guest curated boxes for me please. Thank you.

Now I just have to hope everyone is given that choice.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 21, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Any chance they chose these samples to avoid giving sorry repeat points for items people have already received and choose again?
> 
> Just playing devil's advocate of course.
> 
> ...


That could very well be.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 21, 2014)

Eekkkk that everygirl guest curated box is calling my name. Hope I'm lucky enough to be able to select that option


----------



## kayglass (Jul 21, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> I want that bronzer!!!
> 
> I just broke down and got an elf studio stipple brush after hearing all the hype on YouTube. I want to use it!!
> 
> But now I think I need to break down and get the blush brush that emilynoel83 says is awesome. Hope hubby can understand....haha.


The stippling brush is awesome and super affordable. And I love emilynoel83! I feel like she's always just giving an honest opinion.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 21, 2014)

My Ruffian " Ambrosia" polish was in my July box.. I don't understand what BB was doing with the polish last month. I also got the lip tint in another box without even asking for it.

I just bought a full sized Stainiac with points this past weekend. I have never tried it-- doesn't my timing stink? 

I almost desperately want the Geller eye shadow as I have another of hers in a pen- wand twist up applicator and I like Geller products very much overall.

IF I get another black eyeliner in August, I will be so sad. My least favorite " beauty" item ever is black eyeliner. I got the Rowley in plain old black, and I was dying for the silver one. I adore eyeliner in every fashion color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 21, 2014)

kayglass said:


> The stippling brush is awesome and super affordable. And I love emilynoel83! I feel like she's always just giving an honest opinion.


Loving it so far!! Bought it with an elf baked blush in rose...looks almost identical to my mark. Highlighter except that has flecks of glitter in it.

Oh gosh... This new curated box is very, very tempting...!! I had a split second thought of doing a second box however I'm leaning closer to the curated box as the bronzer is shimmery and the two I have are shimmery so it isn't a big difference....and that curated box sounds amazing...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 21, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Sorry I couldn't post the whole email earlier! I was on my phone and it was being awkward.
> 
> Anyway, here's a screen shot of the majority of the info on the full email, for context, this was my email that is currently not subbed to an account, the email title was: "Join Birchbox Now to Pick What's In Your First Box"
> 
> ...


OK, I'm stumped. What sample could they be shipping from the NSR brand?

Their products, other than maybe the lip balms ( and is there anyone not swimming in lip balm?) seem like extremely personalized choices. I could deal with ANY brand of shower gel except a lavender fragrance because I am allergic. Does anyone know what they put in the Everyday Girl box in the past? I wasn't subbed at that time. BB tends to repeat, for sure.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi guys, does anyone know if there's a coupon code for a first-time purchase on Birchbox? I tried using MOBILE20 and it said it wasn't valid.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 21, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know if there's a coupon code for a first-time purchase on Birchbox? I tried using MOBILE20 and it said it wasn't valid.


I thought it was welcomeoffer20 but I don't know if that code is still working.


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 21, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know if there's a coupon code for a first-time purchase on Birchbox? I tried using MOBILE20 and it said it wasn't valid.


Did you download the mobile app on your phone? I received the promo code from downloading the mobile app, so it might be that you need to log in there before it activates the code for your account.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Her character on the show is Mindy Lahari, but Mindy Kaling is a real person.


Oh, ok, like Seinfeld or Raymond. Got it!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 22, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> She wrote more than 20 episodes of The Office, and has written, produced and directed a bunch of episodes of her own show, so I'm pretty sure she wrote the book herself.   I think she was known as a writer before she got into acting.


Yeah, I didn't know her name was Mindy too. More impressive if she wrote it herself. Good for her!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Yeah, I didn't know her name was Mindy too. More impressive if she wrote it herself. Good for her!


She did write it herself.

If any other Mindy Kaling fan hasn't heard the audiobook version of Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? Do it. I already read it to myself with her voice... But now she can read it to me in her voice! Ugh love her. And love her on every single social media platform. Sorry, major girl crush over here.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 22, 2014)

Everyday girl boxes?? What is that??? Is that what we're calling boxes that we don't pick anything? I found out about the whole pick your own sample thing too late last month to make a choice, but I still got a nice shade of nail polish in my box, in rosary I think.

Speaking of which, I happened to be in New York (visiting family) the day the brick and mortar store opened in Soho and got to stop by! They have a build your own box section at the back of the store but it's $15 and not $10. You can use your points in the store and also get points for your purchases. I thought it was pretty fun!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't believe I missed the option to pick last month, I'm so thrilled with this idea. I'm going for either the eyeshadow or lip stain.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 22, 2014)

Is the 'other' box, the curated one, going to be the same $10, do you all think? I didn't get that email on any account so I'm a bit confused.

I'm only excited about the eyeshadow of those 4 products in the video that was in the email I_ did _get so I'm hoping I can get that 'other' everyday girl(?) box on some/all of the other 3(!!) accounts I have prepaid for August (due to codes) without having to pay any more money for them. I only want one eyeshadow and I'll get that on my main account. I hope I don't come to regret having 4 August boxes...

I legit have 7 _unopened_ black eyeliners, not to mention all the open ones. I also rarely use bronzer and have 4 unopened ones. I gave the Stainiac I had away, didn't like it. I wish it had been eyeliners where we got to chose a color. I would LOVE some new non black liners.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone use Chrome on a Mac? Does the Birchbox website not work in that browser? Nothing happens when I any of click the links. Ugh, I'm going to open Safari just for this, I guess.


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 22, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Does anyone use Chrome on a Mac? Does the Birchbox website not work in that browser? Nothing happens when I any of click the links. Ugh, I'm going to open Safari just for this, I guess.


I have a Mac at home and use Chrome almost exclusively.  I've never had an issue with their site not working specifically on that browser.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 22, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I have a Mac at home and use Chrome almost exclusively.  I've never had an issue with their site not working specifically on that browser.


Weird! I have problems with some sites in Chrome. I can click all over the links and nothing happens. I just opened it in Safari and it worked fine. So strange. Thanks!

ETA: Figured it out. It was the Disconnect browser extension doing it. Annoying.


----------



## natashaia (Jul 22, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> Everyday girl boxes?? What is that??? Is that what we're calling boxes that we don't pick anything? I found out about the whole pick your own sample thing too late last month to make a choice, but I still got a nice shade of nail polish in my box, in rosary I think.
> 
> Speaking of which, I happened to be in New York (visiting family) the day the brick and mortar store opened in Soho and got to stop by! They have a build your own box section at the back of the store but it's $15 and not $10. You can use your points in the store and also get points for your purchases. I thought it was pretty fun!


What did you end up picking!?


----------



## natashaia (Jul 22, 2014)

I really want to get one of those fun manicures at the birch box store! i want to visit Nyc again.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 22, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> She did write it herself.
> 
> If any other Mindy Kaling fan hasn't heard the audiobook version of Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? Do it. I already read it to myself with her voice... But now she can read it to me in her voice! Ugh love her. And love her on every single social media platform. Sorry, major girl crush over here.


That's awesome. Definitely going to have to do that. Girl crush over here too.



jannie135 said:


> Everyday girl boxes?? What is that??? Is that what we're calling boxes that we don't pick anything? I found out about the whole pick your own sample thing too late last month to make a choice, but I still got a nice shade of nail polish in my box, in rosary I think.
> 
> Speaking of which, I happened to be in New York (visiting family) the day the brick and mortar store opened in Soho and got to stop by! They have a build your own box section at the back of the store but it's $15 and not $10. You can use your points in the store and also get points for your purchases. I thought it was pretty fun!


That sounds so cool. I wanna go so bad.



lyncaf said:


> Does anyone use Chrome on a Mac? Does the Birchbox website not work in that browser? Nothing happens when I any of click the links. Ugh, I'm going to open Safari just for this, I guess.


I've actually been having issues with the site on Chrome. When I'm on certain pages, the black bar from the bottom is stuck in the middle of the page. And when I go to my account info, it blocks the part where I cancel/resub. I tried it on Safari yesterday and it worked fine.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 22, 2014)

I think I want the shadow. I have too much eyeliner and bronzer and don't really like Stainiac.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2014)

GUYS!! 5 pc Laqa gift set now in the shop!!!!  There's is also a lil lip gwp in the bonus shop with a $35 purchase.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 22, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I think I want the shadow. I have too much eyeliner and bronzer and don't really like Stainiac.


It seems like the consensus here on MUT is the eyeshadow, which is my top pick too. But on birchbox (fb or youtube, don't recall which) the most popular choice seemed to be the bronzer, which I'm thinking will be my second choice. Like many others on here, I am not overly thrilled with the choices, but I would like to try the shadow.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 22, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Er, not to be rude... but that necklace add-on looks kind of like a tiny crystalline penis. Maybe it's just my lack of sleep.


Eww, big time. Lol


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> It seems like the consensus here on MUT is the eyeshadow, which is my top pick too. But on birchbox (fb or youtube, don't recall which) the most popular choice seemed to be the bronzer, which I'm thinking will be my second choice. Like many others on here, I am not overly thrilled with the choices, but I would like to try the shadow.


I'm actually thinking about getting the stainiac, since I've never tried it before (and this is the perfect opportunity, even if I end up not liking it).  I'd like to get the everygirl box on my other account if I have the option.  Only 2 more days till we get to pick!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 22, 2014)

the eyeshadow is actually the only thing I don't want .


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 22, 2014)

After reading through everything, I really want the curated box. 

Also worth noting, the banner ad loading on the bottom of this screen (for me) is for tacos and now I'd really like tacos as well.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> It seems like the consensus here on MUT is the eyeshadow, which is my top pick too. But on birchbox (fb or youtube, don't recall which) the most popular choice seemed to be the bronzer.


Thanks Casey Anne for letting me know it's model co. Hadn't realized I had the wrong bronzer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nevermind about my last post lol


----------



## casey anne (Jul 22, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> I would choose the bronzer because from other reviews of the city color matte blush it is a really good product (color payout) and rather inexpensive, I think somewhere along the lines of $2-$3 on their website for the full size. But being it is already super affordable for the full size, I don't really want to use up my pick a choice on a small sample of it. I'd rather take the chance on the full size and it still leaves me with the pick a choice. It could be just my train of thought but that's why I figure a lot of people want the other samples.


The bronzer is Model Co., not City Color...

Here is the link: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/modelco-bronzer


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> GUYS!! 5 pc Laqa gift set now in the shop!!!! There's is also a lil lip gwp in the bonus shop with a $35 purchase.


I don't need them. But I so want that set.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey all! I just saw that Birchbox is on Gilt City. One year sub for $99 plus you get a $25 credit to use at the store in Soho or Birchbox online. Plus if you use the code WELCOME20 you get 20% off making the sub $79.20 PLUS EBATES gives you %3 cashback!!!!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't really like any of the choices this month. The bronzer is the only thing that kinda entices me but I don't like shimmer in my bronzers. I'm just not going to worry about picking an item this month.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 22, 2014)

Has everyone who's used the gilt city coupon used it on a new or inactive account? Does it work on active monthly accounts?


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 22, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Has everyone who's used the gilt city coupon used it on a new or inactive account? Does it work on active monthly accounts?


I think there's a clause that says it's not eligible on accounts that received a box within the last 3 months.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 22, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I'm actually thinking about getting the stainiac, since I've never tried it before (and this is the perfect opportunity, even if I end up not liking it).  I'd like to get the everygirl box on my other account if I have the option.  Only 2 more days till we get to pick!


You mean only 2 more days until Birchbox crashes and we spend hours screaming at the computer, right? (so sad we seem to have lost the computer fit emoticon)

Am I glad we get to pick again? Yes. Am I looking forward to actually trying to get through with my choice? NO WAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 22, 2014)

Do we know what is in the curated box?


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 22, 2014)

Soooo... I bought the $75 annual subscription. And I'm about to use a 100-pt. code on my secondary account so I can get another pick-a-sample.

I think I'll activate the annual sub in August.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 22, 2014)

Someone help me feel less crazy!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not getting an August box currently, but I do own a few of those Laura Geller eyeshadows.  

That eyeshadow formula is fantastic, it blends well, stays all day, doesn't fade much/if at all, and doesn't crease.  It also set quickly so you're not walking around or sitting around with closed eyes so you don't crease it up.  It is a squeeze tube of cream shadow--it wont run out of the tube like a liquid would.  

I have the mermaid blue, the rose gold, and the silver sands.  The silver is a pewter/"dirty" silver, and is gorgeous!  A little goes a long way on application, and I typically use my finger, but a brush would work nice too.  This isn't your run of the mill crap-tastic drugstore cheapie cream/liquid eyeshadow.  

I just wanted to tell you ladies about it, in case anybody was on the fence because it is a cream shadow (which gets bad reviews often).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 22, 2014)

@@normajean2008 Thanks! I was on the fence so this is helpful!


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 22, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I'm not getting an August box currently, but I do own a few of those Laura Geller eyeshadows.
> 
> That eyeshadow formula is fantastic, it blends well, stays all day, doesn't fade much/if at all, and doesn't crease.  It also set quickly so you're not walking around or sitting around with closed eyes so you don't crease it up.  It is a squeeze tube of cream shadow--it wont run out of the tube like a liquid would.
> 
> ...


How sparkly/shimmery is the silver sands?  From the video, it looked pretty light colored and very shimmery.  I have brown eyes and a non-fair complexion, so very light-colored shadows don't suit me at all.   And not so much into the sparkly shadows.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 22, 2014)

Did anyone unsub/sub wtih a 100 point code last month and still get to a) pick samples or B) get the samples you picked?  I was too afraid I would not get the polish I wanted to unsub/sub with a code but since I am meh about the samples this month I figure if I get to pick on my yearly I am ok with not on my monthly.  TIA!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 22, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> How sparkly/shimmery is the silver sands?  From the video, it looked pretty light colored and very shimmery.  I have brown eyes and a non-fair complexion, so very light-colored shadows don't suit me at all.   And not so much into the sparkly shadows.


It is for sure shimmery, but not like if you put glitter on your eyelids.  I'd classify it as a grown up/office appropriate shimmer level.  The thinner you put it on, or the more you spread it around--the more shimmer you'll get vs. deeper color. (hope that makes sense)

It is a nice medium color level silver.  Not super light like a bright silver would be, but not so dark that it looks like actual taupe dirt, lol.  This particular color is what I reach for often when I don't know what to pick or can't decide on a color.  It goes with everything.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jul 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Did anyone unsub/sub wtih a 100 point code last month and still get to a) pick samples or B) get the samples you picked?  I was too afraid I would not get the polish I wanted to unsub/sub with a code but since I am meh about the samples this month I figure if I get to pick on my yearly I am ok with not on my monthly.  TIA!


I unsub/sub with the 100 point code last month, about a week before the email went out, on both accounts. I got the emails on both accounts, got to pick samples on both accounts, and received my samples in both my boxes. Apparently I was a lucky anomaly!

Also, I am so torn. I am definitely doing the curated box on my main account. But I can't decide between the eye shadow and the eye liner on my secondary account. I have a minor fetish for black eyeliner, but the eye shadow looks cool and the silver is outside my usual brown/gold/pink comfort zone. The struggle.... -sigh-


----------



## lovepink (Jul 23, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> I unsub/sub with the 100 point code last month, about a week before the email went out, on both accounts. I got the emails on both accounts, got to pick samples on both accounts, and received my samples in both my boxes. Apparently I was a lucky anomaly!
> 
> Also, I am so torn. I am definitely doing the curated box on my main account. But I can't decide between the eye shadow and the eye liner on my secondary account. I have a minor fetish for black eyeliner, but the eye shadow looks cool and the silver is outside my usual brown/gold/pink comfort zone. The struggle.... -sigh-


Thanks!  I just unsubbed/resubbed.  Since I did not get the emails last month, if it happens again this month I will just email them.  I am picking the eyeshadow on my yearly sub and will likely pick the black eyeliner on my second sub as I do not use bronzer and I got the Stainiac, did not like it and gave it away.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 23, 2014)

I got bored, so here are some swatches of the eyeshadow. 

Here is a picture of the three colors I have (mermaid blue, rose gold goddess, and silver sands.  I put a drop of unblended shadow to show how much I used for the blended swatch. 

Then there is a picture of just Silver Sands.  Here I put drops to show how much was used for the blended swatch as well.  One tiny thin layer, two thin layers together, one thicker layer, and how it looks straight from the tube/consistency.  

And last but not least... a picture with comparison swatches from my collection.  Silver Sands is in the middle, again with an unblended dot.  Urban Decay Pistol (darker) and Verve (lighter) are flanking it.  On the skinny swatch ends (I don't know which direction my pic will upload yet) there is Nars silver color from the Ramatuelle Trio (closest to my knuckles), and then Nars Vent Glace Duo on the other end, closest to my wrist. 

None of them are exactly the same color as Silver Sands, but pretty close.  You can also see the shimmer level between them.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2014)

Now that the curated box is in the mix, I'm kind of leaning towards one silver shadow (which I thought sounded like a superhero, and he was!  Too bad the creator got lured away from Marvel, and that series died after, like, three issues), one curated box (assuming that's an option for at least one of my accounts since I'm not sure whether this is something they're offering to non-current subscribers only), and one let-the-chips-fall-where-they-may box.  I may end up changing my mind (most likely going with two curated boxes) depending on whether I start getting a bad feeling that they want to foist black eyeliner or bronzer on me if I don't pick.  I very specifically want to avoid those two items if possible.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 23, 2014)

@@normajean2008 ohhhh you may have swayed me from bronzer to cream shadow!! Or maybe resubbing one account to get both!  :lol:


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 23, 2014)

Between the four choices the only one I'm interested in is the eye shadow.  The color looks pretty.  I already have a full sized Stainiac so I don't need that.  I don't use or like bronzer and as far as eyeliner goes the only black eyeliner I use is UD zero.  Even though I like the eye shadow and would pick it in all reality I will probably miss the email to choose and I can imagine the choices going quickly like last month.  I work at night so tomorrow during the day I'm going to be sleeping.  I guess I will see how it is tomorrow.  I don't mind getting a random box either.  I'm usually pretty laid back about whatever they send me.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm thinking shadow and curated. I do like Stainaic, but I already have a full size one.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 23, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> It is for sure shimmery, but not like if you put glitter on your eyelids.  I'd classify it as a grown up/office appropriate shimmer level.  The thinner you put it on, or the more you spread it around--the more shimmer you'll get vs. deeper color. (hope that makes sense)
> 
> It is a nice medium color level silver.  Not super light like a bright silver would be, but not so dark that it looks like actual taupe dirt, lol.  This particular color is what I reach for often when I don't know what to pick or can't decide on a color.  It goes with everything.


Thanks so much, for this and for the the swatches!  You've sold me, I'm getting the eyeshadow.    I love those colors that go with everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeMyBait (Jul 23, 2014)

This is me 100% I use black eyeliner everyday. I love my CR black eyeliner - its SO pigmented. But the idea of this waterproof, liquid-in a-pencil eyeliner beckons me.

I have two of the CR black liners though and the eyeshadow looks kind of neat. It has great reviews and like somone else said it looks like it would be a good base for pigments and quick/easy to use.

But will I really use it? .....

GAAAAHHHHH! :wacko2:

Aside from my back and forth... I noticed that the Everyday Girl box "or" option was like "If you do a month by month sub, then you can pick your sample. But if you do an annual sub, you'll get the EDG Box"

Am I the only one who read it like that? Cuz the Monthly and Annual was listed on either side of the "or" accordingly.



flipflopgirl said:


> I can't decide between the eye shadow and the eye liner. I have a minor fetish for black eyeliner, but the eye shadow looks cool. The struggle.... -sigh-


ETA: I can't seem to upload a picture correctly from my phone, every picture uploads sideways -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 23, 2014)

It probably got lost - but what's the deal with the curated box?  Like, what brands and what not should we expect?

I'll just never ever forget the cruddy Goop boxes by Goopy Paltrow.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 23, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> It probably got lost - but what's the deal with the curated box? Like, what brands and what not should we expect?
> 
> I'll just never ever forget the cruddy Goop boxes by Goopy Paltrow.


The email said "Benefit; no. 4; not soap, radio; acure organics; and Harvey prince." Not sure if its *only* those brands or if those are just *some* of the brands. The email wording was very brief so I'm not sure.
That and that its "Birchbox + Everyday Girl" and the theme is affordable luxuries was the only info I got.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 23, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows Thank you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 23, 2014)

I was kind of confused about our choices this month, so I contacted Birchbox and they helped clarify a few things. Basically, we have three choices: PYS, The Everygirl Birchbox, or the regular monthly personalized Birchbox. If we choose The Everygirl Birchbox, we will receive a set group of samples from the brands listed (which could include previously sampled items). 

I might just opt out of both choices and go for the regular Birchbox. None of the makeup choices really stand out to me and I received Number 4 and Harvey Prince items in this month's box so I'm hoping to try out some new brands.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 23, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> I was kind of confused about our choices this month, so I contacted Birchbox and they helped clarify a few things. Basically, we have three choices: PYS, The Everygirl Birchbox, or the regular monthly personalized Birchbox. If we choose The Everygirl Birchbox, we will receive a set group of samples from the brands listed (which could include previously sampled items).
> 
> I might just opt out of both choices and go for the regular Birchbox. None of the makeup choices really stand out to me and I received Number 4 and Harvey Prince items in this month's box so I'm hoping to try out some new brands.


This is super helpful, hopefully they explain this on selection day. I think I'll either go with the eye shadow or the regular birchbox because I've gotten tons of protects from the every girl box all ready, and I'm not willing to risk getting repeats.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> I was kind of confused about our choices this month, so I contacted Birchbox and they helped clarify a few things. Basically, we have three choices: PYS, The Everygirl Birchbox, or the regular monthly personalized Birchbox. If we choose The Everygirl Birchbox, we will receive a set group of samples from the brands listed (which could include previously sampled items).
> 
> I might just opt out of both choices and go for the regular Birchbox. None of the makeup choices really stand out to me and I received Number 4 and Harvey Prince items in this month's box so I'm hoping to try out some new brands.


This is super helpful! Thanks! And now I know what I want to do on my three accounts: silver shadow, curated, and none of the above. I really want to see what Not Soap, Radio item they send out! I recall trying them years ago and liking them.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 23, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> I was kind of confused about our choices this month, so I contacted Birchbox and they helped clarify a few things. Basically, we have three choices: PYS, The Everygirl Birchbox, or the regular monthly personalized Birchbox. If we choose The Everygirl Birchbox, we will receive a set group of samples from the brands listed (which could include previously sampled items).
> 
> I might just opt out of both choices and go for the regular Birchbox. None of the makeup choices really stand out to me and I received Number 4 and Harvey Prince items in this month's box so I'm hoping to try out some new brands.


That is super helpful! Thanks! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> This is super helpful! Thanks! And now I know what I want to do on my three accounts: silver shadow, curated, and none of the above. I really want to see what Not Soap, Radio item they send out! I recall trying them years ago and liking them.


I'm curious about the Not Soap Radio products too.  I looked up their website and they look great.  I couldn't find them on BB yet, so not sure what we will get in the boxes.  The only problem w/the Everygirl box for me is the no. 4 &amp; Harvey Prince, I'm not a fan of these brands.  Benefit and Acure Organics could go either way for me depending on what is sent out.

So, I'm still deciding whether to go w/the curated box or take my chances w/just the regular BB.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 23, 2014)

I have to admit, I like having choice, but birchbox is just having *too* many choices for August, and I'm worried about having selector's remorse.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 23, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I have to admit, I like having choice, but birchbox is just having *too* many choices for August, and I'm worried about having selector's remorse.


I had selector's remorse last month. I think it's best to only pick a sample if it's an item you absolutely want. I mean, I'll pick the Stainiac because it will make the whole box for me. I don't even care what else in the box. But otherwise, I would leave it up to the BB gods to pick for me.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 23, 2014)

That is a lot to choose from.  I am wondering if choosing the Everygirl box would mean you might get repeats?  I have received a lot of products from No 4 and Harvey Prince and while they were nice I don't really want a repeat.  I might just do EG for one account and regular BB for the other.  I like having choices but I am a little overwhelmed by them this month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 23, 2014)

Dashery said:


> I had selector's remorse last month. I think it's best to only pick a sample if it's an item you absolutely want. I mean, I'll pick the Stainiac because it will make the whole box for me. I don't even care what else in the box. But otherwise, I would leave it up to the BB gods to pick for me.


This is a good philosophy. I don't mind the idea of the silver eye shadow but my heart isn't set on it, so i may leave my fate to the BB Gods.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 23, 2014)

Welp, only having 1 box didn't last long. Just reactivated my other account, switching up some of the profile questions. I'll still probably go with the eyeshadow and bronzer. Tho Stainiac is calling my name. @@Dashery, you seem to be one of the only people voicing some love for it here!! Sell it to me??


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 23, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I'm curious about the Not Soap Radio products too.  I looked up their website and they look great.  I couldn't find them on BB yet, so not sure what we will get in the boxes.  The only problem w/the Everygirl box for me is the no. 4 &amp; Harvey Prince, I'm not a fan of these brands.  Benefit and Acure Organics could go either way for me depending on what is sent out.
> 
> So, I'm still deciding whether to go w/the curated box or take my chances w/just the regular BB.


You make a good point about the Benefit. I don't need more #4 and I'm not a Harvey Prince fan besides the gardenia I got last month. I'm indifferent about Not Soap. So, Benefit and maybe Acure is the only draw. I am afraid that with my luck the Benefit will be what they have left of the Posiebalm, which I still want to try. Still, overall, I think skipping it is best because much of it just doesn't appeal to me. So with 3 accounts, I know one will be eyeshadow (if I can get it before it sells out). Then, I think I'll do one more pick a sample for sure. I just have to decide if I want a 3rd pick a sample or a regular box. I keep thinking of how last month the Rosary boxes were sooooo great. I'm afraid if I don't pick a sample, I might end up regretting it as it should give me a clue to what box I'll get. Any thoughts anyone???

ETA: OK, so why did it highlight my exaggerated "so" above and give it a link to Showtime, lol?!

Re ETA: OK, so when I called attention to it, it went away, but I swear it was there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Jul 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Welp, only having 1 box didn't last long. Just reactivated my other account, switching up some of the profile questions. I'll still probably go with the eyeshadow and bronzer. Tho Stainiac is calling my name. @@Dashery, you seem to be one of the only people voicing some love for it here!! Sell it to me??


*infomercial voice* theBalm Staniac! So fantastic it'll make you a millionaire, clean your house, and shine your shoes! But wait! There's more!

Haha Actually, I've never tried Stainiac. But I've heard so much about it; that's why I want it. I like the swatches I've seen mostly because it seems to stain the top and bottom lip evenly. Most of the stains I know of (Korean brands mostly) create an ombre look where one lip is darker.

Who knows? I just really want to give it a shot!

Anyone else have a review of theBalm's Stainiac?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Welp, only having 1 box didn't last long. Just reactivated my other account, switching up some of the profile questions. I'll still probably go with the eyeshadow and bronzer. Tho Stainiac is calling my name. @@Dashery, you seem to be one of the only people voicing some love for it here!! Sell it to me??


I love the staniac!  I tend to loose most of my lip color within an hour of applying, so now I always apply a lip stain to my lips first.  It is light and dries pretty fast.  It works well on its own, but I like it the most when I layer lipstick, lip balm, or lip gloss on top.  Staniac was in my first BB and was my gateway drug to all lip stains.  If you find it drying (I do not, but some do), you might try exfoliating (sugar scrub) and using a hydrating balm at night.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 23, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I have to admit, I like having choice, but birchbox is just having *too* many choices for August, and I'm worried about having selector's remorse.


I am totally going through this right now and I even have 4 boxes coming! (embarassing!!)


----------



## BeMyBait (Jul 23, 2014)

This is my debate also. I'm leaning more towards the EG box because it has some really awesome brands in it. I have not tried the Acure Organics, but any product would get used. NSR looks like it would be right up my alley. I love anything by Benefit, but I'm 99% sure its going to be another mascara since BB hasn't sent me one yet and I have enough of those. I love the No. 4 products so even though I've gotten it before that's a win and while I also did receive Harvey Prince before I think I gave it away and I'd like to have another go at Hello since everyone loves it so much.

You can't review repeats though for points can you? I'm guessing that's the biggest downfall here.



LadyK said:


> That is a lot to choose from.  I am wondering if choosing the Everygirl box would mean you might get repeats?  I have received a lot of products from No 4 and Harvey Prince and while they were nice I don't really want a repeat.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 23, 2014)

I like Staniac. It has a gel consistency and doe foot applicator, which make it easier to apply more evenly than Benetint. Unlike Benetint (and Elizabeth Mott Tints and Sass), it doesn't have a noticeable smell. I also don't notice a flavor The sample is super cute, but a bit on the small side (1.2 mL / 0.04 oz.). That being said, you don't need a ton to get the job done and don't really need to reapply, so I'm still working on my sample from a while ago. The color is bright red in the tube and leans towards a wearable cool-toned fuchsia when sheered out. I don't really use stains on my cheeks, so I can't speak to how well it works as a blush. 

I do find it a bit drying like all stains, but nothing a swipe of lip balm or gloss can't fix.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dashery said:


> *infomercial voice* theBalm Staniac! So fantastic it'll make you a millionaire, clean your house, and shine your shoes! But wait! There's more!
> 
> Haha Actually, I've never tried Stainiac. But I've heard so much about it; that's why I want it. I like the swatches I've seen mostly because it seems to stain the top and bottom lip evenly. Most of the stains I know of (Korean brands mostly) create an ombre look where one lip is darker.
> 
> ...


Love it! It's one of the very few lip products that lasts through my coffee and breakfast.  It also leans slightly pink where I feel Benetint leans more red.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 23, 2014)

Well checking up on my pick a shade polish which I didn't receive yet I did get more info on the everygirl curated box. It sounds like tomorrow they will show exactly what will come in it and mentioned something about the samples had changed slightly so she couldn't tell me what was in the box.

And the curated box is definitely not a newbie box but one we can all pick as long as we are opted in by today.

I did ask if we had any problems with reserving through the web like last time would they be able to take reservations over the phone and she said yes. I bet they will be swamped with calls come tomorrow....


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 23, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Someone help me feel less crazy!





lindzebra said:


> Soooo... I bought the $75 annual subscription. And I'm about to use a 100-pt. code on my secondary account so I can get another pick-a-sample.
> 
> I think I'll activate the annual sub in August.


I want to do this too! I bought the $75 annual sub on Gilt City. I am going to wait for a 100 pt code and also use it on my secondary accnt and add a pick-2. I hope it all works out but I feel crazy trying to make this work too lol


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 23, 2014)

@@Dashery @@puppymomofthree @, I feel successfully enabled!! Now, the question is, do I need a bronzer more than a cream eyeshadow???


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well..I'm torn now.  Not sure if I want EG or a pick my own sample.  Not Soap, Radio looks really interesting. 

Decisions decisions... :unsure2:


----------



## kira685 (Jul 23, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I want to do this too! I bought the $75 annual sub on Gilt City. I am going to wait for a 100 pt code and also use it on my secondary accnt and add a pick-2. I hope it all works out but I feel crazy trying to make this work too lol


are you using the annual sub on a new account or one you haven't used for 3 months? my annual just ended and i was just going to let BB go because i need to watch my spending.. but the gilt city deal seems like such a deal that i feel like i should make it work.. but i don't want to open a brand new account!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 23, 2014)

Is anyone else about to explode waiting to choose tomorrow?! Sqqquuuuuueeeeeeee!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 23, 2014)

None of the choices excite me. I think I'm not going to choice a sample and let the choices fall where they may.

On the other hand, I love the Ruffian Ambrosia. I slapped a coat on Sunday night. And I do mean slapped it on. No base coat, no top coat, nothing. And it is still going strong today. I have a little tip wear but that's it.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone else think that the ruffian formula is similar to some of the color club metallic polishes?


----------



## Ashladeela (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not sure what I'll pick tomorrow, I'm stuck between the shadow and the EG box...and its sounding like the shadow's gonna go fast. I think I'm gonna end up with the EG box and hope for leftover posie tint lol...hmmm but I do have two accounts open (I'm thinking about canceling the 2nd tonight) but if I don't (what do I mean IF? Lol) I'm gonna get the shadow and EG box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashladeela (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh and is anyone else having trouble placing an order on the BB site? I'm getting the coastal scents revealed 2 and the krylon (sp?) Dry shampoo and I'm using 40 points that came off fine but I can't get my $10 giftcard to apply to my order at all AND I can't even get the order to go through at all (I figured I'd just charge the $3 to my credit card to get the order placed but...gahhhh btw the 20% code MOBILE20 worked for me)


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 23, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I want to do this too! I bought the $75 annual sub on Gilt City. I am going to wait for a 100 pt code and also use it on my secondary accnt and add a pick-2. I hope it all works out but I feel crazy trying to make this work too lol


Haha I've only been with BB since early June and I'm obsessed! It's the points that draw me in...


----------



## klg534 (Jul 23, 2014)

I am a moron. I have...four birchbox accounts now. (I have one year long sub, two accounts that are active only if the stuff is good that month or their is a 100 point code) I just signed up for the year long gilt city code and I think i typed in my email address wrong because I cannot log back in... I have to contact bb customer support and basically say I'm an addict.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 23, 2014)

Another fan of Stainaic. The sample I received from BB last year, is the only lip product I have ever fully used. And then I went and bought a full size.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jul 23, 2014)

If anyone is unsure if how to wear their purple Laqa lip lube, it looks gorgeous over top of stainaic!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 23, 2014)

Uuuuuuugh so annoyed I'm going to be in the middle of a 10-hour drive tomorrow when the PYS emails are sent... I'll be refreshing my email ALL DAY and hopefully we'll be about ready for a bathroom break when I get my emails!  I already made sure to log out of whatever account was logged in on my phone so the little account-specific links will work!

Please please please let me get that Silver Sands shadow, I know it's gonna go quick!  (And hoping for the Everygirl box on my second account!)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 23, 2014)

could someone give me a guess when the emails will be sent tomorrow around what time.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone know what time tomorrow the emails are going to be sent out about the samples?


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 23, 2014)

What are the 100 point codes? I haven't had BB for over a year, so I kind of forget how things work. BUt I just signed up again using that Gilt deal. I want all the points!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> I was kind of confused about our choices this month, so I contacted Birchbox and they helped clarify a few things. Basically, we have three choices: PYS, The Everygirl Birchbox, or the regular monthly personalized Birchbox. If we choose The Everygirl Birchbox, we will receive a set group of samples from the brands listed (which could include previously sampled items).
> 
> I might just opt out of both choices and go for the regular Birchbox. None of the makeup choices really stand out to me and I received Number 4 and Harvey Prince items in this month's box so I'm hoping to try out some new brands.


Thank you so much for all this great information! Super helpful. 



rachelshine said:


> @@Dashery @@puppymomofthree @, I feel successfully enabled!! Now, the question is, do I need a bronzer more than a cream eyeshadow???


Thanks for asking and thanks for everyone who chimed in about the Stainiac!

Definitely thinking my picks tomorrow are going to be everygirl box, Stainiac, and Noir eyeliner... plus the option of resubbing a random 100 point code 4th box if I like the spoilers once boxes start loading.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> What are the 100 point codes? I haven't had BB for over a year, so I kind of forget how things work. BUt I just signed up again using that Gilt deal. I want all the points!!


The 100-point codes only work on non-annual subs.  They're for new/restarted subs, so you would have to cancel each month and resubscribe with the new code each month.  I'm hoping there's still a code in August since I pre-paid using one for July on two accounts (the third is annual) and can't cancel and resub on those until after the next round of boxes!  Since you just signed back up using the Gilt deal, you would need to open a second account (with a different email address) and keep that one as a monthly sub.


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 24, 2014)

I just purchased the annual subscription from Gilt City. For those of you that also purchased this, how long did it take for you to receive your voucher? It says that my voucher purchase has been submitted, but nothing on when/how I will receive it. (This is my first time using Gilt City.)

Update: Never mind! I got it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

Today's the day!! Any idea what time the PYS emails will be going out? I'm thinking eyeshadow and everyday girl. I'm also debating on a third box with the gilt city code.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 24, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Today's the day!! Any idea what time the PYS emails will be going out? I'm thinking eyeshadow and everyday girl. I'm also debating on a third box with the gilt city code.


Last month I got the email at 7:14am Central time!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> Last month I got the email at 7:14am Central time!


I just checked and I got the email at 8:07 EST last month. I guess that means they can come in at any minute.... And of course they could also come in hours later....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

Can't wait for the e-mail today, I have a super busy schedule today so I can only hope it's not during a time when I'm driving. Because I'm one of those people who will absolutely not use my phone while I'm driving, there's too precious of cargo in the backseat.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 24, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I just checked and I got the email at 8:07 EST last month. I guess that means they can come in at any minute.... And of course they could also come in hours later....


Nice! I'll just be waiting lol so I can get my pick!! Last month it went to my junk email and I didn't realize it until it was too late! I'm on it this time!!! Hopefully we get what we want!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm rooting for all of us that we get our first choice this month. For me, I want the eyeshadow on my main account and the every-girl box on the second. I just think that eyeshadow would be perfect for our upcoming vacation.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I'm rooting for all of us that we get our first choice this month. For me, I want the eyeshadow on my main account and the every-girl box on the second. I just think that eyeshadow would be perfect for our upcoming vacation.


I want the eyeshadow too... The everyday girl box does intrigue me though... If they have some amazing spoiler about with the email I might could be persuaded!

Good Luck ladies!! May the odds ever be in our favors! Lol


----------



## Queennie (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm hoping I can get the everygirl box since none of the spoilers really interest me other than the staniac. I'm not going to pick that though because I already have Benefit's Benetint and now the Elizabeth Mott one from Ipsy in July. Hoping that the sample from Benefit is going to be the poise balm! I keep on checking my emails too!


----------



## button6004 (Jul 24, 2014)

I keep checking my email too! Nothing yet!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm wondering if they'll send it later since so many people complained they were at work last time.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

I just think it's not really fair to do it at 5am pacific time like stupid Julep. But so far I'm awake and nothing. Although last time I was in Hawaii and woke up A LOT later and did them one by one on my phone and everything was still available. I think I just feel all nervous about getting in immediately to get what I want because of doing the Haute Look bag last week and FCS sale tomorrow lol.

I can do 2 at home and one I can't do until I get to my work email. I know I want to do the Everygirl box first since I think that (and the Laura Geller) will go fastest. Not sure which seems like it'll go faster out of the Stainiac and eyeliner.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm wondering if they'll send it later since so many people complained they were at work last time.


I actually prefer that because it almost guarantees I'm at a computer...


----------



## casey anne (Jul 24, 2014)

Ladies, I just got my first reserve now email. I have 4 accounts and have not received emails on those yet.

The Everyday Girl box contains the following:

RECEIVE THESE 5 SAMPLES:

Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

Sulfate-free conditioning spray

Benefit Cosmetics They’re Real! Push-Up Liner

Innovative, waterproof gel pen liner

Acure Organics Facial Scrub

Gentle exfoliating cleanser

Not Soap, Radio Happiness Inducing Body Wash

Lemon-scented, richly foaming gel

Harvey Prince Hello

Best-selling citrus-and-floral fragrance


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 24, 2014)

I think I'm going to leave it up to fate.  There's nothing I'm dying to have, so we'll see what the Birchbox Gods gift me...

...I just really hope I don't get the black eyeliner or the bronzer.  I already got the staniac, so I know I won't get that.  I'm rolling the dice.  I feel very brave, lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 24, 2014)

YES TO ALL OF THESE. I might pick this for both of my boxes!!



casey anne said:


> Ladies, I just got my first reserve now email. I have 4 accounts and have not received emails on those yet.
> 
> The Everyday Girl box contains the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## cstar_1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Just made my pick!  The everygirl box, I haven't received any of these samples before and had no interest in the other 4 samples.  I had a horrible July box so I would rather get something I want in August


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

@@casey anne  Thank you!  B)


----------



## Brooked (Jul 24, 2014)

I received the email for one of my accounts. I have received too many of the Everygirl box items to really want that one.


----------



## Melissa.Sue (Jul 24, 2014)

I just got my email too! I went with the Laura Geller eyeshadow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 24, 2014)

Did they explain what would happen if you chose the Every Day Girl box and had received some of the items before? I'm not excited about that box, so I'm just going to cancel for now... gotta do my reviews first &gt;:


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 24, 2014)

I thought about the curated box for the Benefit liner, but I chose the cream eyeshadow.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

I am patiently waiting for an e-mail.  I wonder if only a select amount of people will get the option.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 24, 2014)

Just reserved my every girl box!!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 24, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Did they explain what would happen if you chose the Every Day Girl box and had received some of the items before? I'm not excited about that box, so I'm just going to cancel for now... gotta do my reviews first &gt;:


No, there is no mention of repeat samples for that box.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Ladies, I just got my first reserve now email. I have 4 accounts and have not received emails on those yet.
> 
> The Everyday Girl box contains the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting!!! So excited to get to try the Push-Up liner, try Acure and Not Soap, Radio and get another Hello. Totally worth getting my 4th Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect.

So the first email I got was for my account that has a 3 month sub... which I thought was ending after last month.  :wacko:


----------



## button6004 (Jul 24, 2014)

I picked the Laura Geller shadow. I was REALLY tempted by the everyday box just for the benefit liner, but I rarely wear liner. I know I will get more use out of the shadow.  And I just got the no 4 spray this month, and I likely wouldnt use the scrub or the harvey prince.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 24, 2014)

I got mine! I reserved the eye shadow. I thought about the lip stain but I just got both a full size and a sample size of Cynthia Rowley because they messed up my order, so I'm set for a little while. I thought about the Everygirl box for the push up liner, but it was literally the only thing that interested me in the box. Now let's just hope I get a confirmation!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 24, 2014)

Have e-mails for two of three accounts--chose Everygirl for both of them!  I will not do so for the third, but that is one NICE box!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 24, 2014)

Just reserved the Everyday Girl box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really wanted to try the Push Up liner so that did it for me!


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Nooooo - it won't let me select!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 24, 2014)

Yay!  Selection done on all three boxes, 1 Everygirl, 1 Laura Geller shadow, and 1 Staniac.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 24, 2014)

Just got my email for my second box! But when I try to reserve it tells me there's an error in saving my selection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Melissa.Sue (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Nooooo - it won't let me select!


I had to switch browers to make mine go through. Have you tried that?


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 24, 2014)

We fried the website.  Aaaaah!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

GAHHH why can't I submit?! Come on Birchbox.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Just got my email for my second box! But when I try to reserve it tells me there's an error in saving my selection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I came over here to say the same thing, I keep getting an error saving too! Ugh!!!!!!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

And the site seems to be crashing again....


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Shit. I got one (and accidentally a second) of the everygirl boxes. Trying to get an eyeliner and a Stainiac on my other ones but the site is sucking.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 24, 2014)

Won't let me submit! Cmon Birchbox I want my everygirl box!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm not sure why I'm surprised the the website is down - AGAIN.

So annoying!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

Melissa.Sue said:


> I had to switch browers to make mine go through. Have you tried that?


Which browser did it work for you on?


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

aaaand the site is crashing again.  about half the time, i can get the link to work, but then it doesn't save my selection  &lt;_&lt;

eta: at least it says you have till the 29th to choose


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jul 24, 2014)

I was able to reserve two Everygirl boxes. I have really wanted to try the push up liner. Body wash is always a great sample for me and their website looks really fun. I tried to do the black eyeliner on my third account bit it was giving me an error message. Now that I realize I will (hopefully) be getting two BLACK push up liners I hope that last reservation does not go through


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super sad face.  I e-mail the BB ops person I was dealing with a little bit ago…hoping she can help!


----------



## LooseSeal (Jul 24, 2014)

Yep it's sucking for me too. I'm trying on both Chrome and Safari and nothing...


----------



## casey anne (Jul 24, 2014)

So of course my choices were confirmed, but now when I click the link to choose, it lets me choose again and my confirmation is no longer there! Boo!


----------



## Elena K (Jul 24, 2014)

Just got my email. The Everygirl box looks so tempting. Mainly because of the Benefit eyeliner...


----------



## jocedun (Jul 24, 2014)

Really want to get the Everygirl box on my main account and let my gift subscription account be random... But the website isn't working for me right now.. Tried both Safari/Chrome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Supa frustrated.

Edit: I am really surprised it's messed up again this month. I really thought they would have fixed the glitch issues and be better prepared for a lot of people making their selections at one time.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 24, 2014)

I got the Laura Geller eyesahadow...I think.  I had picked it and gotten the confirmation message, but I went back into the link because I wanted to look at the contents of the Everyday Girl box again...I hope it didn't somehow delete my original choice because now the site is down.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 24, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I got the Laura Geller eyesahadow...I think.  I had picked it and gotten the confirmation message, but I went back into the link because I wanted to look at the contents of the Everyday Girl box again...I hope it didn't somehow delete my original choice because now the site is down.


ditto


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

I will totally not cancel for a benefit liner! Except, spinning circle....boo.....


----------



## cstar_1 (Jul 24, 2014)

@Kyuu  They said on their facebook page that you will get everything in that box even if you had one of the samples previously.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Did they explain what would happen if you chose the Every Day Girl box and had received some of the items before? I'm not excited about that box, so I'm just going to cancel for now... gotta do my reviews first &gt;:


I had this same question....my guess is you get the dupe.

Edit: Didn't see the post above...thanks for the confirmation @@cstar_1


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

Ah ok I got one Every Girl box &amp; one LG shadow. Can't get my main account to submit for the life of me but whatever, that one will be a surprise.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 24, 2014)

casey anne said:


> ditto


I just got mine to go through...keep trying!  It says we should receive a confirmation email.  Last month I never did, so I emailed them and they said they would put me down for that item.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 24, 2014)

I preemptively filled out a request on the contact page, we'll see how that goes since the site is acting up again. (surprise, surprise)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh well. Might just head in to work and try again later. I was hours behind last time and it worked out fine, minus the whole reusing the same link 3 times thing. I got 2 everygirl boxes which is what I think will go the fastest and if I can, I'll change one to something else when I get to work. 

Feeling extra lucky because it's not going to have any review duplicates on the account I'm getting the curated box on, so no lost points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jul 24, 2014)

Well birchbox has apparently given up on me entirely. It just keeps giving me a picture of a sad wet dog with 503 written above it. Great. Thanks.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

Ugh, hammered like a frat boy on spring break. I look forward to their "We fixed it this month! Really and truly!" video next month.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 24, 2014)

On a different note - I'm in love with the Posie Balm. I didn't mean to fall in love with this balm.. I do not need to be in love with a $18 balm!


----------



## Elena K (Jul 24, 2014)

Trying to reserve Everygirl box, but when I click "submit" button. Nothing happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Looks like the site is overwhelmed again...


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 24, 2014)

Last time I wrote to customer service they just sent me a totally different box and my ruffian nail polish came later in an envelope. Hoping that won't happen again this time.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> On a different note - I'm in love with the Posie Balm. I didn't mean to fall in love with this balm.. I do not need to be in love with a $18 balm!


Isn't it awesome? I like how it smells and it gives my normally pale, pale lips a tiny bit of color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have the other 3 Benefit balms in my cart right now...


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, hammered like a frat boy on spring break. I look forward to their "We fixed it this month! Really and truly!" video next month.


:rotfl:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

I've already receiveved the no 4 and HP Hello, but the other products sound so interesting and I loved the perfume and spray so I have no qualms with getting repeats.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Isn't it awesome? I like how it smells and it gives my normally pale, pale lips a tiny bit of color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have the other 3 Benefit balms in my cart right now...


I love it too! My lips are naturally sort of dark mauve-y but it still gives me a pink color.  Lasts soooo long too.  I want them all now!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

This suckssss.


----------



## cstar_1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Did anybody else screenshot their choice because they anticipated the same errors as last time?


----------



## casey anne (Jul 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> On a different note - I'm in love with the Posie Balm. I didn't mean to fall in love with this balm.. I do not need to be in love with a $18 balm!


Girl, ditto. I've already bought full size of Benebalm and Lollibalm...


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Isn't it awesome? I like how it smells and it gives my normally pale, pale lips a tiny bit of color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have the other 3 Benefit balms in my cart right now...


I'm trying to save my points for a new hair dryer, but we'll see how long that lasts.. I want all of them! I want them to come out with a berry type color between Lolli and Bene! I am certainly on a no/low buy- I just bought an iPad Mini, what an investment!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 24, 2014)

I tried 2 different browsers and couldn't submit, so I just decided to leave it up to fate. Give me a happy box, BB!


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> On a different note - I'm in love with the Posie Balm. I didn't mean to fall in love with this balm.. I do not need to be in love with a $18 balm!





allistra44 said:


> Isn't it awesome? I like how it smells and it gives my normally pale, pale lips a tiny bit of color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have the other 3 Benefit balms in my cart right now...


I really like the Posiebalm but hate how it smells!  I'm super sensitive to scents (floral scents trigger migraines) so to have something that's so perfumed and floral right under my nose...it's given me a migraine both times I wore it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm bummed about it because I liked the color and the way it felt!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 24, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Girl, ditto. I've already bought full size of Benebalm and Lollibalm...


When I messed with them at the store I didn't like them at all, but putting it actually on my lips instead of just swatching on my hand rocked my world.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 24, 2014)

BB is saying on FB to refresh the page and then send them a message if it still doesn't work. *sigh*


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh BB…silly…silly BB.  Maybe only do certain groups and each month a different group of people get to select.  But telling all your subbers that it'll happen and to "Act Fast" only causes your site to crash.  Maybe you guys need updating of some sort to handle all the traffic (is that even possible? - I am not computer/tech savvy)


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Dashery said:


> BB is saying on FB to refresh the page and then send them a message if it still doesn't work. *sigh*


Yeah I've done that a bunch and even shut down my internet and what not.  It doesn't work. Off to e-mail I go.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Yeah I've done that a bunch and even shut down my internet and what not.  It doesn't work. Off to e-mail I go.


Same. Here's to hoping for the best!  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 24, 2014)

I took a screenshot showing the error message (which I've gotten multiple times now). This is annoying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

I just called to make my choices, lets see how that works out this month. BB, this is a severe sh*tstorm with an extra chance of more sh*t.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 24, 2014)

What e-mail would one use to contact them?  I bought the amazing deal on Gilt so this is my first birchbox experience.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2014)

Site now says everygirl box is out of stock...*sigh*


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> On a different note - I'm in love with the Posie Balm. I didn't mean to fall in love with this balm.. I do not need to be in love with a $18 balm!


I loved it too. Wish it had SPF in it like the Fresh balms though.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> What e-mail would one use to contact them?  I bought the amazing deal on Gilt so this is my first birchbox experience.


if you made a bb account, use the email on that.  If not, use one that is convenient for you


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> Did anybody else screenshot their choice because they anticipated the same errors as last time?





Elizabeth Mac said:


> I took a screenshot showing the error message (which I've gotten multiple times now). This is annoying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes! I took a screenshot of the error message as well.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Site now says everygirl box is out of stock...*sigh*


I e-mailed requesting it earlier since I've been having so much trouble. It better not be out of stock. Grrrr!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> What e-mail would one use to contact them?  I bought the amazing deal on Gilt so this is my first birchbox experience.


[email protected]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Just emailed birchbox about issues reserving the everygirl box.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Site now says everygirl box is out of stock...*sigh*


Oh hells no.  I clicked on their dumb link within seconds.  Birchbox you are so frustrating/I still love you blindly since you have Benefit liners...ahhhhh so unhealthy.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> [email protected]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I submitted through the website. Is that address usually better for getting a quicker response?


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 24, 2014)

Well I had the same issues with my selection not wanting to go through.

I did a quick call on my break and they manually reserved me for the everygirl box. Everything sounds fantastic. I loved the prep and protect too. (Eventually passed it to a friend but not after a lot of use and it was because I got another conditioner in ipsy)

Am I horrible to say I hope they screw up again? I could use some more sorry points...lol.

That and they will fix it if they do...


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have 2 accounts and haven't gotten an email on either to make a selection...didn't get the email from last month either and even after contacting c/s 2 x and getting a generated email from Birchbox about not sending the polish...I still haven't received it. Yet I continue to promptly get emails when I make a purchase. Really annoying.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I submitted through the website. Is that address usually better for getting a quicker response?


I think it goes to the same place!

Admittedly, I've been emailing my favorite rep directly lately because she told me I could lol


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone here also a Redditor? Someone in /r/beautyboxes posted their sample link, maybe not realizing it's unique. I warned them, after seeing what many of you went through with several accounts. I just picture a sh*tshow on that page after people get their boxes and NO ONE has the right sample annnd they all blame Birchbox. If any of you hang out there as well, perhaps someone can back me up? I'm just trying to save them from inevitable disaster at this point.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Anyone here also a Redditor? Someone in /r/beautyboxes posted their sample link, maybe not realizing it's unique. I warned them, after seeing what many of you went through with several accounts. I just picture a sh*tshow on that page after people get their boxes and NO ONE has the right sample annnd they all blame Birchbox. If any of you hang out there as well, perhaps someone can back me up? I'm just trying to save them from inevitable disaster at this point.


Eeeeeek yeah they're literally just changing the sample on ONE account. That's awful.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have horrible phone anxiety when it comes to CS and it's me just wanting trivial stuff…this stinks.  Oh well, it's not like I am being cheated out of money.  IN those cases I totally woman up and get stuff done. This kind of stuff just screams first world problem and I hate being whiney to CS rep.


----------



## Tara Feldman Nothstein (Jul 24, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> If anyone is unsure if how to wear their purple Laqa lip lube, it looks gorgeous over top of stainaic!


Love this tip. Will definitely try it out as these are literally my two absolute favorite lip products!!!

Man this site is a mess again this time. The submit button did not seem to be working for me, but I left the page open then 20 mins later it said it got my selection lol. Oh well, just glad it said I'm getting the Laura Geller eyeshadow (now lets just hope it actually shows up). Excited to try it, its getting great reviews on Ulta. Would have went with another Stainiac which I love, but just bought a full one last time Hautelook had it on.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Oh BB…silly…silly BB.  Maybe only do certain groups and each month a different group of people get to select.  But telling all your subbers that it'll happen and to "Act Fast" only causes your site to crash.  Maybe you guys need updating of some sort to handle all the traffic (is that even possible? - I am not computer/tech savvy)


This reminds me of the name reservation debacle for Wildstar, the site wouldn't load, kept crashing, it was the coding and API that was all fubared and basically mucking things up across the board.

I also got an email back confirming my reservation from my email to them. The response says that the choice confirmation emails are going out on the 29th.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 24, 2014)

I have been trying for quite a while, but I haven't been able to reserve a sample.  I just keep getting an error message.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

I should have known this would happen after I had such good luck last month and then also started a second sub...


----------



## jocedun (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeez, I feel bad for their customer service team. They probably have no control over the website at all, but yet they have to manually take hundreds of selection requests because it has messed up. Their IT team has dropped the ball on them twice (this month and last) and before that the distribution warehouse was messed up. Not a job that I envy.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I have horrible phone anxiety when it comes to CS and it's me just wanting trivial stuff…this stinks. Oh well, it's not like I am being cheated out of money. IN those cases I totally woman up and get stuff done. This kind of stuff just screams first world problem and I hate being whiney to CS rep.


I wouldn't worry too much. As long as you aren't regularly calling in, and you're calm it will be fine. I work in customer support and the only ones who ruffle my feathers are the shouty demanding customers. When I called in the rep was very nice and it all went smoothly. You could email them too if that helps....

I'm sure they've probably put some interesting notes on my account. So wish I could read....heh.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Anyone here also a Redditor? Someone in /r/beautyboxes posted their sample link, maybe not realizing it's unique. I warned them, after seeing what many of you went through with several accounts. I just picture a sh*tshow on that page after people get their boxes and NO ONE has the right sample annnd they all blame Birchbox. If any of you hang out there as well, perhaps someone can back me up? I'm just trying to save them from inevitable disaster at this point.


I just posted and down voted the link loll. Hopefully people listen.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 24, 2014)

Maybe the pick-your-sample option or a priority email for Aces would help sweeten the Aces pot. If it was important to someone to select a sample, they'd make sure to get Aces status, and there are far less Aces members, so it could also help with traffic on selection day. Just a thought!

I gave up after an hour and emailed them. It's like Tuesdays with PinchMe except...I pay for it. Really?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

I wrote to Molly and she said that she "added me to the confirmation list for the Everyday Featured Box". We shall see, we shall see...


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Jeez, I feel bad for their customer service team. They probably have no control over the website at all, but yet they have to manually take hundreds of selection requests because it has messed up. Their IT team has dropped the ball on them twice (this month and last) and before that the distribution warehouse was messed up. Not a job that I envy.


I was just thinking the same thing.  They (CS) have a really tough job.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 24, 2014)

Just wondering Where it said the Everyday Girl box was sold out? ---

I just broke down and called to reserve the Everyday Girl box. 

CS was able to reserve it and said she would send me an email. 

Crossing my fingers it works! 

My CS was super nice as well!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 24, 2014)

I just spoke with a very nice lady who manually reserved my sample choice for me and sent an email to confirm that it was in fact done. In my case, BB does not like my work internet and, impatient soul that I am, I didn't want to wait several hours to go home and try my iPad with the potential of everything gone but black eyeliners.

I was probably one of the maybe three people who did not go for the Everygirl box--ever blessed thing in there I have already received except the shower gel, which I actually use regularly!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm so annoyed. My mom can't pick her sample, I can't pick my sample.

Why do u "give me the option", and then your site crashes.

They already knew this happened last time... this really frustrates me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess I'll let it be and hope my box is awesome :/ ugh!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> This reminds me of the name reservation debacle for Wildstar, the site wouldn't load, kept crashing, it was the coding and API that was all fubared and basically mucking things up across the board.
> 
> I also got an email back confirming my reservation from my email to them.* The response says that the choice confirmation emails are going out on the 29th.*


Bummer, so if something went wrong you will find out exactly when it's too late to fix and everything else is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Maybe the pick-your-sample option or a priority email for Aces would help sweeten the Aces pot. If it was important to someone to select a sample, they'd make sure to get Aces status, and there are far less Aces members, so it could also help with traffic on selection day. Just a thought!
> 
> I gave up after an hour and emailed them. It's like Tuesdays with PinchMe except...I pay for it. Really?


Definitely not going to Aces only. I got the e-mail on my non-ace account at the exact same moment.



KellyKaye said:


> I wrote to Molly and she said that she "added me to the confirmation list for the Everyday Featured Box". We shall see, we shall see...


Any chance you can PM me her e-mail? I'm not getting any response :-(


----------



## Dashery (Jul 24, 2014)

Maybe it's best if I just don't reserve a sample. I had some reserver's regret last month.

Let's just see what happens!


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 24, 2014)

Lol I deal with the consequences of shitty it mistakes and also badly worded promotional emails all the time. You feel like a broken record but more often than not people are understanding and if not BB reps are given wiggle room for compensation. You don't know how often a 5-10 dollar coupon given at my place can really alleviate that frustration of a customer.

Then you got the ones you can't win over...and those you honestly can smell a mile away. They are the one with a pretty detailed note history and will call up to complain for the most trivial of things. Remaining professional and sounding understanding...usually they run out of steam and calm down while on the phone with you...in the odd case they don't you learn to not take it personally.

Cs is a lot of fun... XP /sarcasm


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 24, 2014)

Did anyone get an email confirmation for their reservation? I didn't get one


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. As long as you aren't regularly calling in, and you're calm it will be fine. I work in customer support and the only ones who ruffle my feathers are the shouty demanding customers. When I called in the rep was very nice and it all went smoothly. You could email them too if that helps....
> 
> I'm sure they've probably put some interesting notes on my account. So wish I could read....heh.


I e-mailed them.  I don't know why I hate the whole phone call thing.  Even when hubby and I order food - I have him do it.  However, if I order from my fav chinese place near the parentals - no problem. I just have my odd quirks.  It's funny because I work in the medical field and I deal with people all the time.



DonutsDriver said:


> Maybe the pick-your-sample option or a priority email for Aces would help sweeten the Aces pot. If it was important to someone to select a sample, they'd make sure to get Aces status, and there are far less Aces members, so it could also help with traffic on selection day. Just a thought!
> 
> I gave up after an hour and emailed them. It's like Tuesdays with PinchMe except...I pay for it. Really?


I like the idea of ACEs - I spent a good amount of money on them for the past 2+ years.  It would be nice if ACEs got priority as they made it seem like they would for certain things.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Did anyone get an email confirmation for their reservation? I didn't get one


In the e-mail I received it said that it would come on the 29th.


----------



## LooseSeal (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.  They (CS) have a really tough job.


Seriously. As obnoxious as it is to read their response to every complaint on facebook (refresh the page, you say? What a novel idea! I definitely haven't done that 29452085 times already), there's really nothing they can do right now. Not fun.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> In the e-mail I received it said that it would come on the 29th.


Oops! Wasn't paying attention!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Definitely not going to Aces only. I got the e-mail on my non-ace account at the exact same moment.
> 
> Any chance you can PM me her e-mail? I'm not getting any response :-(


I just used the standard [email protected] e-mail address, I asked for her direct e-mail address though and if she sends it to me I'll let you know.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 24, 2014)

Meh. Well, I messaged them. Now I can get back to my life.

I'm only annoyed because they should have prepared better. Last month, I was willing to give them the benefit of the doubt; it was their first time trying the whole PYS thing. But I had hoped they would have worked out the kinks for this month.


----------



## jocedun (Jul 24, 2014)

Update: I emailed at about 9:45 CST saying that I had issues reserving the Everygirl box... Nathaniel just replied 5 minutes ago confirming I am on the list to receive it now. Hoping nothing goes wrong again, though. Cautiously optimistic.

I hope everyone gets replies soon and can get what they want!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Q: why am I still refreshing and trying &gt;.&gt; A: because I have nothing better to do at work.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> *Just wondering Where it said the Everyday Girl box was sold out? ---*


I saw the notice on the drop down menu used to select the option I wanted.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm now seeing that the Everygirl box is out of stock...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

EFF its saying every girl is out of stock for me now.


----------



## LooseSeal (Jul 24, 2014)

FINALLY got my selection through. I had emailed earlier too since I wasn't feeling too optimistic. My selection drop-down also showed the Everyday Luxuries box as out of stock now too.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow! I just received an email from Molly letting me know I've been added to the list for the Everygirl box. (I just emailed to [email protected]) I'm very impressed with the quick turnaround!!


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows LMAO...

I am sitting here on my day off using my laptop as a heating pad, with the pup sleeping at my feet, contemplating if I want more butter cake but won't get up just incase it finally works for me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Q: why am I still refreshing and trying &gt;.&gt; A: because I have nothing better to do at work.


I have better things to do at work, but this is important dammit!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 24, 2014)

On Facebook they said to message there so I did.  I didn't get my email until 10:30, if they are unique and the Everygirl box is really OOS I will be really sad.  It is a PERFECT box for me.  Truthfully it makes me a bitter kitten about people with multiple boxes who got duplicates of it.  I think this selection thing is just causing me angst.

Oh look, it's finally showing as OOS for me.  I'm so annoyed by it.  Maybe they shouldn't have revealed the contents of the curated box.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

**CUE ANGEL CHOIR SINGING** 

It went through…YAAAY….now for more butter cake!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 24, 2014)

Got e-mails on both accounts but there was nothing I just HAD to have so leaving it up to fate.  I figure if I'm not dying to try something I can leave it for someone who is.

 I only hope that body wash goes out in some regular boxes too.  I need body wash Birchbox!!!!


----------



## brittainy (Jul 24, 2014)

I kept getting an error for the everygirl box, and now it says out of stock. I emailed CS to see if I was able to reserve or of it is indeed out of stock...we'll see. If I can't get that box I'm leaving it to chance this month! None of the other samples interest me much. I really wanted to try that benefit liner!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Still no response from birchbox.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

I just did Stainiac on one account on my phone and it says "Great choice! Thanks for reserving your Everygirl Featured Box (out of stock).

&lt;_&lt;


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 24, 2014)

It took awhile, but it finally let me choose the Balm Stainiac. I haven't gotten a confirmation email yet, but it did confirm on the site.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

I just realized that I'm *still* waiting for my nail polish from last month. I'll try calling in a little while because I need to get some work done and let the caffeine do its job a bit longer. (I has to dump out a whole cup just now because there was a FLY in it!)


----------



## casey anne (Jul 24, 2014)

Seems to be working now!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 24, 2014)

Finally and I screenshot it just in case!!

I reserved he eye shadow- the everyday girl box was super tempting- I hope I don't have selection remorse!!


----------



## Dashery (Jul 24, 2014)

Yay! It worked! (´ ▽｀).。ｏ♡  I got the Stainiac! (づ￣ ³￣)づ


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes!  Success!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well that was disappointing I wanted the everyday girl box but it's out of stock. Oh well, I guess I'll leave my box up to fate hopefully I get a good one.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

My link from my e-mail is now saying that I reserved the Noir eyeliner when I go to make a choice. Oh gosh, this is going to be really sad for me if that's what I receive in my box instead of the everygirl box...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I just did Stainiac on one account on my phone and it says "Great choice! Thanks for reserving your Everygirl Featured Box (out of stock).
> 
> &lt;_&lt;


Omg I still had the page up which was not showing the Everygirl box as out of stock and I hit submit again and it said thanks for choosing the Noir black liner...wtf...no way to go back and if I click the email link it gives me the same message of thanks for choosing the eyeliner.  Um no!!!  Hope CS emails me back soon or I guess I am cancelling after all.  What a whirlwind.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 24, 2014)

The site works because the Everygirl box is sold out now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I took the Laura Geller, but disappointed is an understatement.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Got e-mails on both accounts but there was nothing I just HAD to have so leaving it up to fate.  I figure if I'm not dying to try something I can leave it for someone who is.
> 
> I only hope that body wash goes out in some regular boxes too.  I need body wash Birchbox!!!!


The only item I really want is the Not Soap Radio body wash too.   Here's hoping it's in our boxes because I'm just not spending time on this calling, emailing, or trying to pick a choice and waiting hours for 1 oz of body wash!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Omg I still had the page up which was not showing the Everygirl box as out of stock and I hit submit again and it said thanks for choosing the Noir black liner...wtf...no way to go back and if I click the email link it gives me the same message of thanks for choosing the eyeliner.  Um no!!!  Hope CS emails me back soon or I guess I am cancelling after all.  What a whirlwind.


My account is showing that I chose the Noir black liner as well, and I definitely did not. I already had e-mailed CS about choosing the everygirl box and they confirmed I would be getting that box. There will be holy hell raised if I get that stupid eyeliner and not my everygirl box.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Did anyone get an email confirmation for their reservation? I didn't get one


The CS person email me that I had reserved the Everygirl Box and that I should get a confirmation email on July 29th 

I emailed back just to double check because the webpage finally updated and the sold out option does now show for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

This is why I was weary about BB instating sample selections. If they only have a limited amount of a thing, people are guaranteed to get left out.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

I really appreciate that I'm not the only one feeling an angst toward BB right now.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

Let's boot and rally y'all, BB is on our radar again this month!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 24, 2014)

I emailed CS and reserved the eyeshadow. I'm super excited about it. With sub #2, I want to go with the normal box. And sub #3 is getting canceled again.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 24, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Jeez, I feel bad for their customer service team. They probably have no control over the website at all, but yet they have to manually take hundreds of selection requests because it has messed up. Their IT team has dropped the ball on them twice (this month and last) and before that the distribution warehouse was messed up. Not a job that I envy.


I don't know that I blame IT. They need to stagger emails so not everyone gets it at the same time. I doubt there's much they can do to prevent crashes if people overload the system at the same time. So I think it may be management's fault for insisting on one mass email instead of staggering things. That said, it still sucks no matter whose fault it is!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I just did Stainiac on one account on my phone and it says "Great choice! Thanks for reserving your Everygirl Featured Box (out of stock).
> 
> &lt;_&lt;





KellyKaye said:


> My link from my e-mail is now saying that I reserved the Noir eyeliner when I go to make a choice. Oh gosh, this is going to be really sad for me if that's what I receive in my box instead of the everygirl box...





Lolo22 said:


> Omg I still had the page up which was not showing the Everygirl box as out of stock and I hit submit again and it said thanks for choosing the Noir black liner...wtf...no way to go back and if I click the email link it gives me the same message of thanks for choosing the eyeliner.  Um no!!!  Hope CS emails me back soon or I guess I am cancelling after all.  What a whirlwind.


Just try using your link again and selecting the sample you want (besides, sadly the sold out box). It did the same thing for me when I had selected the shadow and then confirmation screen on the eyeliner. I just closed the window &amp; reopened the link and was able to select again, this time it confirmed LG shade AND I emailed CS with a screenshot. 

Fingers crossed for all of us and so sorry for all of you that didn't get that curated box! I wasn't tempted by it, but I know a lot of you wanted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> My account is showing that I chose the Noir black liner as well, and I definitely did not. I already had e-mailed CS about choosing the everygirl box and they confirmed I would be getting that box. There will be holy hell raised if I get that stupid eyeliner and not my everygirl box.


Ugh seriously.  I just wasted an hour for nothing.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 24, 2014)

I finally got the LG eyeshadow reserved. I was cycling between three browsers, took a break, and finally it just worked. Hang in there, guys!

I had a few minutes of wondering if a free-for-all was the best policy. But then I thought, better those of us who care most, have the chance to scramble for our favorite samples, than leave it to chance, or give the first choice to people who may or may not actually care.

OT, doesn't my title make it look like my nickname is "Buff?" We look like a country club full of Buffys.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This is why I was weary about BB instating sample selections. If they only have a limited amount of a thing, people are guaranteed to get left out.


Not to mention it's more disappointing. Normally, if you just get a sucky box, oh well. There's always next month. But if you miss out on a sample choice, then it really sucks. And it focuses your aggravation on BB as opposed to plain, ol' bad luck.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Bummer, so if something went wrong you will find out exactly when it's too late to fix and everything else is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


EXACTLY what I was thinking!!!  By the way, I still haven't gotten the sample they were supposedly mailing me for messing up in July! Anyone else?


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This is why I was weary about BB instating sample selections. If they only have a limited amount of a thing, people are guaranteed to get left out.


You're right, no matter how they do it people are going to be guaranteed to be left out. I got the email at 7:32 my time, so by the time I got up at 8:15 I had no chance to get my sample box choice. Kinda annoyed but I can't do anything about it now but hope I get a good box.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 24, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Maybe the pick-your-sample option or a priority email for Aces would help sweeten the Aces pot. If it was important to someone to select a sample, they'd make sure to get Aces status, and there are far less Aces members, so it could also help with traffic on selection day. Just a thought!
> 
> I gave up after an hour and emailed them. It's like Tuesdays with PinchMe except...I pay for it. Really?


Having the selection be Aces-only on the first day of release would help, and would be a nice Aces perk, I think. Still, it's pretty easy to be an Ace -- three months, between unsub/resub with codes and reviews could do it.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 24, 2014)

Muther eff! I wanted the LG shadow and it's saying I'll be confirmed for the Noir eyeliner. I DO NOT WANT THAT EYELINER! Wah! I tried to call BB - busy. So I emailed them. Here's hoping...

#grrrrrrrr


----------



## KatieKat (Jul 24, 2014)

It's still not working for me...I keep getting the error in submission message. I just e-mailed them and now I'm going to try to stop worrying so much about a tiny little sample.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> My link from my e-mail is now saying that I reserved the Noir eyeliner when I go to make a choice. Oh gosh, this is going to be really sad for me if that's what I receive in my box instead of the everygirl box...


That is exactly what happened to me and I'm pissed! I sent an email telling them I don't want the stupid eyeliner I want the Everyday Girl box I repeatedly tried to confirm for the last friggin hour! &gt;_&lt;


----------



## mellee (Jul 24, 2014)

I did not get an email.  Which is okay, because I want the regular box - but WTH?  =(


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I don't know that I blame IT. They need to stagger emails so not everyone gets it at the same time. I doubt there's much they can do to prevent crashes if people overload the system at the same time. So I think it may be management's fault for insisting on one mass email instead of staggering things. That said, it still sucks no matter whose fault it is!


If it's a coding issue and how the API is or isn't functioning on the backend of the site, then that can cause undue stress to the server and cause it to overload, and then, yes that it an IT issue that should have been addressed after last month's PYS issues.

If you stagger the emails (ala Julep) then by the time Group C gets their email, Groups A and B may have already caused several choices to have their stock depleted, thus leaving none for Group C (and beyond), and still having unhappy customers.

I appreciate that they're trying to do the pick your sample idea, but both times it's overwhelmed them. Maybe they should have a question in the profiles saying something like "never ever send me this type of sample." If they did that I'd be over the moon, and it'd probably please me more long term then having to hope their site is working when they do something to cause it to implode.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Not to mention it's more disappointing. Normally, if you just get a sucky box, oh well. There's always next month. But if you miss out on a sample choice, then it really sucks. And it focuses your aggravation on BB as opposed to plain, ol' bad luck.


Exactly! I was there right when the email hit, literally watched it appear in my inbox.  Clicked the link and chose the everygirl box.  Page would not load and gave me the error.  I refreshed in multiple windows and browsers and re-opened the link over and over again for the last 72 minutes.  And I still missed out??  Makes no sense at all.  Like here, let me dangle this cool thing in your face but wait, there's no way you can have it no matter what you do.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 24, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> If it's a coding issue and how the API is or isn't functioning on the backend of the site, then that can cause undue stress to the server and cause it to overload, and then, yes that it an IT issue that should have been addressed after last month's PYS issues.
> 
> If you stagger the emails (ala Julep) then by the time Group C gets their email, Groups A and B may have already caused several choices to have their stock depleted, thus leaving none for Group C (and beyond), and still having unhappy customers.
> 
> I appreciate that they're trying to do the pick your sample idea, but both times it's overwhelmed them. Maybe they should have a question in the profiles saying something like "never ever send me this type of sample." If they did that I'd be over the moon, and it'd probably please me more long term then having to hope their site is working when they do something to cause it to implode.


So, divide up the stock among the mailing waves so that each wave gets a fair shot. Doesn't seem that complicated to me. 

As for the 'never send me this sample,' I'm so with you on that. I wish I could pick a type of sample to get in *EVERY* box, too. I'd be over the moon if I could tell them I wanted a body wash every month. I love variety in those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Jul 24, 2014)

I haven't read this thread yet, but I'm guessing everyone had problems? I really wanted the every girl but the website kept crashing. Oh well. Maybe some one will want to trade some of their products.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 24, 2014)

I received their email at 10:27 and tried for an hour and a half and now the Everygirl box is out of stock.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 24, 2014)

meggpi said:


> On Facebook they said to message there so I did.  I didn't get my email until 10:30, if they are unique and the Everygirl box is really OOS I will be really sad.  It is a PERFECT box for me.  Truthfully it makes me a bitter kitten about people with multiple boxes who got duplicates of it.  I think this selection thing is just causing me angst.
> 
> Oh look, it's finally showing as OOS for me.  I'm so annoyed by it.  Maybe they shouldn't have revealed the contents of the curated box.


You never know though. Showing the contents might have made some people stay away from it. Like the Benefit sample--If it had been Posiebalm, I probably  DEFINITELY would've gotten it, but I already have a sample of the liner. Also, I'm not a fan of Hello but would've loved more of the gardenia scent. Also would've wanted it if the No 4 had been a mask or something instead of the prep spray. I'm only regretting not getting it for 2 (and really only 1--Acure) of the samples. If I hadn't known for sure, I probably would've taken a chance and tried for a box if they had not revealed the contents.

Sorry you didn't get your choice though.

(PS--My word font suddenly went BIG--no idea why???)


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 24, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I received their email at 10:27 and tried for an hour and a half and now the Everygirl box is out of stock.


Same. I finally gave up and called birchbox directly. The CS rep was super nice and apologized for my trouble, then manually confirmed me for the box. Now to sit back patiently and actually hope my section went thru
Edit: typos. Idk why lately my ipad autocorrect had been so wonky changing normal words around. :/


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 24, 2014)

My link wasn't working about 30 minutes ago, so I preemptively emailed them saying I wanted the eyeshadow. I tried again just now and my link now says I've reserved the eyeshadow, so I hope that works.

However, I did just get this as a response:

"Hi there!

Thank you so much for reaching out and I'm so sorry for the trouble. We had some serious traffic to our site from this offer!

We should be all back up and running. If you click and resubmit that option, you should be able to.

Just an FYI, we're going to be releasing a few more Everygirl boxes shortly. It may say out of stock now, but will be back in a few moments.

If you have any other questions or concerns, please let me know. Again, I'm so sorry for all the trouble!

Best,"

So, to those of you wanting the EDG box--maybe there'll be more soon??


----------



## L*G* (Jul 24, 2014)

After refreshing over and over my link finally worked right! Yay Ive got the Stainiac coming my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

I hope they start carrying the Not Soap, Radio in the shop.  I would love to give it a try.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> My link wasn't working about 30 minutes ago, so I preemptively emailed them saying I wanted the eyeshadow. I tried again just now and my link now says I've reserved the eyeshadow, so I hope that works.
> 
> However, I did just get this as a response:
> 
> ...


It's true!! I just reserved the EDG box!! Thank you so much!! Go now ladies, go now!! And don't forget to screen shot the confirmation page!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

So I guess too bad for the people who erroneously got assigned the Noir liner.  I am logged out and everything but it will not let me change my selection.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 24, 2014)

FFS.  I already chose something else.  I'm giving up on it.  If they do this again next month I'm not bothering.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I just posted and down voted the link loll. Hopefully people listen.


yay! You got it removed! Good job.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 24, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> My link wasn't working about 30 minutes ago, so I preemptively emailed them saying I wanted the eyeshadow. I tried again just now and my link now says I've reserved the eyeshadow, so I hope that works.
> 
> However, I did just get this as a response:
> 
> ...


Same exact response I got. Was your email from Molly LOL. 

Except mine was just to confirm that I had already CONFIRMED a sample lol.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok so I went back and it let me select the Every Girl box.  I took a screenshot, so atleast if they try to say I didn't reserve it, I have proof that I did.


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 24, 2014)

What a mess! I did finally get to select the choices I wanted on all my accounts, but they have got to figure out a better way to do this.  I love the idea of picking a sample, but the hassle of doing it is starting to take away from the joy of the  choice.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

I emailed about reserving the EDG box and got a response in like 2 min - it was more of a "temporarily out of stock" situation and the choice is back up


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 24, 2014)

I just tried it again, you know, for Sh*ts and giggles. It worked. I was able to select the Everygirl featured box. We shall see. I took a screen shot just incase. Because...you know, worst case scenario I end up with 100 points and a different box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Still nothing back from birchbox and its been over an hour :/ getting really disappointed.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

The BB rep I e-mailed earlier got back to me, Jenna, and asked what sample I wanted.  I told her that I reserved the LG shadow when the site finally started working for me - she said she put me down for it on her end just in case.   :wub:   B)   Awesome CS!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> My link wasn't working about 30 minutes ago, so I preemptively emailed them saying I wanted the eyeshadow. I tried again just now and my link now says I've reserved the eyeshadow, so I hope that works.
> 
> However, I did just get this as a response:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I was able to reserve the everygirl box!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 24, 2014)

Well I think I am all set. PHEW. Also, gotta give a shout out to one of my fave reps Gabby. GF is the best at handling my shit storms.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 24, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> I just tried it again, you know, for Sh*ts and giggles. It worked. I was able to select the Everygirl featured box. We shall see. I took a screen shot just incase. Because...you know, worst case scenario I end up with 100 points and a different box.


Same here. I think the site is working again.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

The site seems to be working perfectly now. I just submitted &amp; screenshotted my confirmation of my choices going in. Shame it took so long but at least it is working now. All choices seem to still be available too so that's good.

I'm confirmed for Eyeshadow &amp; Everygirl Box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Rep emailed me back but didn't add the NOx for me. She told me to wait and try again because they're adding more. Ughhhh


----------



## cstar_1 (Jul 24, 2014)

I really think BB should handle the pick an item thing differently.  Instead of sending all emails at once and overloading their servers they should release them in groups over a couple of days.  Split the amount of each product available equally between the groups and give group "A" a set number of hours to make their decision before group "B" launches and so on.  You would have the same chance at getting your sample just without the frustrating error messages and waiting ages for it to process.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok, I wanted to be sure, so I emailed their response because it showed the Everygirl box as sold out on my updated page.

A different person, replied and said the Everygirl box would be restocked and sure enough I was able to go click that and reserve it now. To bad it didn't work this easily earlier, I also took a screenshot, it's reserved! It's really easy when it works.

As much as I want to take the CS word that mine is reserved by her, I feel better knowing it worked on the website/computer system.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 24, 2014)

I wish the confirmation email was automatic instead of having to wait a few days.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 24, 2014)

Now I'm tempted to open a second sub for the first time. I just realized I sealed my fate on the box I'm getting (assuming all goes well) without seeing any other spoilers of sample possibilities. What if the other monthly samples are far cooler? I can't deal with that. 2 subs is the only option...


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 24, 2014)

If anyone is still having trouble with the PYS link it didn't work for me on Chrome (I kept getting an error message that my selection was not saved) but did work on my Android phone's Chrome browser.

I eventually decided on Staniac after talking myself into it with my mini-review and lamenting about how little is left in the tube and how I don't need a full size replacement. To cover my bases, I found that sample size Silver Sands eye shadows are readily available on eBay, so I bought one of those, too. I don't think Staniac comes with a seal, so I would feel iffy buying one. 

I was tempted by the Every Girl box, but I have already sampled the No. 4 and the Hello, and haven't heard great things about the liner. Since when is a $600/oz liner an "affordable luxury?" Not that I'm complaining, but I equate "affordable luxuries" to the Vichy aisle in the drugstore.

P.S. from http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/ (not me)

Giorgio Armani Liquid Eyeliner: $550 per ounce

YSL Liquid Eyeliner Moiré: $340 per ounce


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, I called BB and wound up speaking to an agent who took care of my snafu...cancelled the liner and put me down for the shadow. PHEW! Love those customer service girls at BB!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 24, 2014)

Jenna tells me I'm fixed, so we will see.  I'm over it though.  Sometimes when I get disappointed I get really stroppy about it like a little kid.  I sit and pout.  It's a personality flaw for sure.  At least I didn't get Kara.  I think Kara hates me, lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok, I get that they're busy but..I just got the same response everyone else is getting and it doesn't answer either of my questions I asked in my e-mail.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 24, 2014)

While I do feel for the people in Customer Service, I believe there is a certain amount of Zen that can be achieved when you are slammed by customers but you know that there's not anything that you, personally, have done to cause the problem or can do to fix the problem.

On the other hand, I feel pretty bad for the IT peeps. Having worked in IT in the past, I wouldn't be surprised at all if network security hadn't finished brewing their coffee this morning when they realized that their servers were under what appeared to be a distributed denial of service attack...and now customer service is blowing up their pagers. So they're now in a mad scramble to keep the servers from totally collapsing under the load when someone from Promotions breezes in and says "Oh, I forgot to tell you guys that it's PYS day/we're having a flash sale/we just told all subscribers that if they don't log in to their accounts and press the big red button, they will receive a punishment box this month." Then the head of IT squeaks out a strangled-sounding "Next time, please let us know sufficiently in advance so we can adequately prepare..." and then goes out to his car to scream  obscenities for 15 minutes. This is the world of IT from the server side.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, I got 4 emails to choose products or a box for my 4 subscriptions. I chose the box. Then it said " oops", then the OOS screen came up.

I'm TOTALLY OVER this incompetent company. I won't take a box full of lleftovers again. I've cancelled all but one sub. I am furious at Birchbox. Email was sent to me less than 2 hours ago.

This is pathetic. Hope everyone else got what they wanted.


----------



## FabulousIntrovert (Jul 24, 2014)

After approximately 20 attempts to submit my sample choice, I gave up. Every time the page loaded, but the submit button wouldn't work. So, I took the advice from their facebook page and sent a message with my sample choice. I haven't heard back from them, but when I clicked the link in my email it says that I selected the staniac...which is what I requested. Fingers crossed that it shows up in my box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 24, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Not to mention it's more disappointing. Normally, if you just get a sucky box, oh well. There's always next month. But if you miss out on a sample choice, then it really sucks. And it focuses your aggravation on BB as opposed to plain, ol' bad luck.


Yeah, as much fun as the IDEA of choosing a sample is, in practice it seems like it's more frustrating and angst-inspiring than anything else! I mean, read through these last couple of pages...so much stress and frustration and disappointment! I think BB just has too many subscribers to do something like this and have it run smoothly.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 24, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> I just tried it again, you know, for Sh*ts and giggles. It worked. I was able to select the Everygirl featured box. We shall see. I took a screen shot just incase. Because...you know, worst case scenario I end up with 100 points and a different box.


Bingo!

Hope for the best and if all else fails you get a box on the house.

If you have trouble with it I would definitely encourage calling customer support so they can fix it and put your request in, or at least let them know your pain and get some sorry points for your frustration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Welp just got another email saying they added me to it. We'll see what happens next!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 24, 2014)

I got tired of waiting for an email response and gave them a call. Brian put me down for the Everygirl box and I just received an email from him confirming the change and to be on the lookout for the official confirmation on the 29th. I feel much better now. lol


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 24, 2014)

Surprisingly I had no problem selecting my samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Went with the eyeshadow, stainiac, and everygirl box. Unfortunately... I realized that the account I reserved the everygirl box for already received the Number 4 product that's featured, so LOL I have no idea what's going to happen with that... but it's fine, haha. I'm not super excited for anything this month so it's all good. XD


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 24, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Yeah, as much fun as the IDEA of choosing a sample is, in practice it seems like it's more frustrating and angst-inspiring than anything else! I mean, read through these last couple of pages...so much stress and frustration and disappointment! I think BB just has too many subscribers to do something like this and have it run smoothly.


I agree. I think it might be better for all involved if they only did sample choice a few times per year rather than every month as someone else suggested a few pages back. I feel for their CSR's today!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Hope for the best and if all else fails you get a box on the house.
> 
> If you have trouble with it I would definitely encourage calling customer support so they can fix it and put your request in, or at least let them know your pain and get some sorry points for your frustration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hold on lol did they give people sorry points last month for not receiving the sample they requested? Because they didn't give me sorry points! Lol


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 24, 2014)

I reserved the eyeshadow on my main account and the Stainiac on my second account with no issues, but I screenshotted just in case! So excited for the eyeshadow because I'm a sucker for cream shadow. And I love Stainiac so that's good too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The EDG box didn't interest me because I've heard the liner doesn't work well.


----------



## Ashladeela (Jul 24, 2014)

Mine went through for the EG box (so try once more! Lol) and on my first Acct I was on my kindle and couldn't get the choice to change the choice, so I'm stuck with the eyeliner...unless they'll let me cop out on the confirmation email, but I guess I'll use it but I wanted the shadow...but I'm so trilled its the benifit push up liner in the EG box I almost don't care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> even if it doesn't work well it's better than my curiousity making me blow $24 to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 24, 2014)

This is almost as bad as the madness when the Allure beauty box went on sale. I know this is a special promotion but honestly, there has to be a better way to make it available to all subscribers.


----------



## Pixels (Jul 24, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hold on lol did they give people sorry points last month for not receiving the sample they requested? Because they didn't give me sorry points! Lol


I didn't get my pick - Rosary so I got 105 points. I think I only 5 points extra since I was at 95 to make an even 200.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 24, 2014)

The EG box really IS sold out. I just talked to some Specialist at BB. They are giving me 100 free points on each account, a free August box ( which they think will be the EG box restocked, but cannot promise) and I told them if they put foil packets in a box and called it a special August box that I am for sure cancelling 4 subscriptions. I also pointed out that I was a charter member and although I took a break, I have bought hundreds of dollars of products without using any points then and since I've rejoined. 

So, the free box is a nice gesture, but I want the special box*. I don't think BB has ever run out of a curated box in 1-2 hours befor*e. Is it because of the subscription special on Gilt ( or somewhere similar)?

I mean, BB is fun but it's certainly not even in my top 25 subscription boxes that I get. They need to get their act together or just shut it down until they can.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Pixels said:


> I didn't get my pick - Rosary so I got 105 points. I think I only 5 points extra since I was at 95 to make an even 200.


Nice! Did they end up sending you the polish as well?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I mean, BB is fun but it's certainly not even in my top 25 subscription boxes that I get. They need to get their act together or just shut it down until they can.


You mean you have a (presumably) top 26-30 subscription boxes? 

I'll just keep sitting over here with my one. Lol.


----------



## camel11 (Jul 24, 2014)

Aye, the eg box fits my profile perfectly, where as the choice samples are for me repeats or something I won't use. However, I was not able to check email when this came out. I've emailed them, and for me, the other options are crap. In fact, I just tossed a stainiac. I have a free box coming soon and they've given me 200 sorry points just because of last month's box. How do they afford these mistakes?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

I got a response (2 hours later) that I have been added to the Everygirl box, but I'm not holding my breath.  We all saw how well that worked out for the polishes confirmed by email.  If my confirmation on the 29th says something other than the Everygirl box, at least I'll still have time to cancel.  We KNOW some people's choices will be messed up, it's just a matter of which one of us!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The EG box really IS sold out. I just talked to some Specialist at BB. They are giving me 100 free points on each account, a free August box ( which they think will be the EG box restocked, but cannot promise) and I told them if they put foil packets in a box and called it a special August box that I am for sure cancelling 4 subscriptions.


They're giving you 400 points and a free box because the EG box is sold out..? :blink:


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I got a response (2 hours later) that I have been added to the Everygirl box, but I'm not holding my breath.  We all saw how well that worked out for the polishes confirmed by email.  If my confirmation on the 29th says something other than the Everygirl box, at least I'll still have time to cancel.  We KNOW some people's choices will be messed up, it's just a matter of which one of us!


Which is why I'm keeping the email from CS handy in case I need to counter with "but here's proof that I was told by so and so I'd be receiving the Everygirl box" and go from there.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 24, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie, did you try again before calling? I assume that after they sent out the email, waves and waves of people rushed to the site to pick their sample. Simple logic is, the site crashed. Yes, it is annoying, but no, it's not CRAZY INCOMPETENT that it happened. Also, you just got $40 to spend PLUS a free August box. Birchbox has amazing customer service, no matter the tiny hiccups in the_ second_ month they are running this "pick your sample" promotion. Of course there are going to be issues.

If you've ever worked in IT, with the internet, on social media campaigns, etc you know that when something is released to the public, especially if it's touted as LE, people lose their shit and immediately crash sites. It's not unheard of. I think BB is trying to make it right for everyone and they really do want everyone to be happy. Also, it's called trying again after an hour or so. I didn't even have to wait that long. Maybe 30 min after I woke up and checked my email, the site was back up. That makes it about 2 hours that the promo went live. That's really not terrible for website/server issue to be handled. 

If people still aren't able to confirm their sample, I suggest CALLING. It's really not hard, and the CS reps are truly nice people (at least the ones I've dealt with).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

I still will never "get" the stigma about foil samples. All the foil samples I have gotten have been multi use and multi pack so I've had at least a weeks supply. Sure nice packaging is pretty, but let's be practical here.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> You mean you have a (presumably) top 26-30 subscription boxes?
> 
> I'll just keep sitting over here with my one. Lol.


Yeah, I'm a shopaholic. I'll get tired of storing beauty samples in a few months probably and just keep the full sized item subs and the food subs. Oh, and the clothing subs. And my doggie treat subs.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I still will never "get" the stigma about foil samples. All the foil samples I have gotten have been multi use and multi pack so I've had at least a weeks supply. Sure nice packaging is pretty, but let's be practical here.


Well, if you or I  went to Bloomingdale's and they GAVE you or me  foil samples of really lovely products that we wanted to try before we buy, that would be fine, wouldn't it? But to pay for what is actually free is insulting. Plus, it is NOT sanitary to stick fingers in a pack that cannot be sealed back up. 

I only use spatulas and cotton pads with my products. You do that with a foil, and there's nothing left. Plus the way you can't seal them back. Unsanitary. I won't ever use foil packets. 

I think you've overstated the amount of product in a foil packet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's minimal.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hold on lol did they give people sorry points last month for not receiving the sample they requested? Because they didn't give me sorry points! Lol


I got the replacement polish for one of the accounts, and CS said that they requested the polish for my other account and I would get an email with a tracking number but I haven't heard anything yet.  I know some people posted that they got 100 points instead.  I think you have to contact CS in either case.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> They're giving you 400 points and a free box because the EG box is sold out..? :blink:


No, they are giving me 3 free boxes and 300 points because the EG box is sold out, and if the EG box is available later, I will get it or them free as well.  I have a very strong purchasing history with Birchbox, so when she accessed my accounts and offered these things, I didn't turn the offer down. I also didn't ask for a thing. Just to confirm whether or not the EG box was sold out.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Well, if you or I  went to Bloomingdale's and they GAVE you or me  foil samples of really lovely products that we wanted to try before we buy, that would be fine, wouldn't it? But to pay for what is actually free is insulting. Plus, it is NOT sanitary to stick fingers in a pack that cannot be sealed back up.
> 
> I only use spatulas and cotton pads with my products. You do that with a foil, and there's nothing left. Plus the way you can't seal them back. Unsanitary. I won't ever use foil packets.
> 
> I think you've overstated the amount of product in a foil packet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's minimal.


This is why I keep small reuseable containers with lids - it's super easy to put the contents of a foil into one of these and not have to worry about the packet spilling, drying out, etc. I just make a note of what's in there and when it went into the container.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 24, 2014)

I usually squeeze the contents of foils into clean plastic resealable jars for multiple uses. In my experience, Birchbox doesn't send out a ton of foils, and when I have received them it's usually been multiples (e.g. I received 3 Egyptian Magic foils as a sample before they changed to the jar packaging), and single foils have usually been in 6 or 7 item boxes, which takes away the sting for me personally, as it's another dollar or two to spend in the shop.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 24, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I finally got the LG eyeshadow reserved. I was cycling between three browsers, took a break, and finally it just worked. Hang in there, guys!
> 
> I had a few minutes of wondering if a free-for-all was the best policy. But then I thought, better those of us who care most, have the chance to scramble for our favorite samples, than leave it to chance, or give the first choice to people who may or may not actually care.
> 
> OT, doesn't my title make it look like my nickname is "Buff?" We look like a country club full of Buffys.


Well, I still want staggered emails, but yes, that means I also expect them to properly stock samples if they are going to offer them. Looks like the box selection where you got to know what was in your whole box was the problem. Maybe they shouldn't do that ever again.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 24, 2014)

I just woke up.  EDG box is sold out.  XD  Anyone think there's any hope for me at all now?


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 24, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hold on lol did they give people sorry points last month for not receiving the sample they requested? Because they didn't give me sorry points! Lol


Did you call them up? I highly recommend it over email tbh. And to reiterate I never raise my voice or get narky with the rep (as I understand their job and while they can't flat out call you an as*****, typically we are far more nicer when you are nice in return...) but told them the trouble I had on the website, how excited I was for it and how disappointed I was for it not to come. More often than not they're like we are so sorry, here are some points.

I've never actively asked for compensation, and nor does it work every time BUT I have found that birchbox as a whole is a much more generous company than some of the other subscription boxes....

Besides unless you speak up and let them know...you're waiting for them to proactively compensate...which has happened before, but you're leaving the ball in their court....

Worst case scenario is they don't give you anything and in the end you can pull the plug and move onward to a competitor...they don't want that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I think you've overstated the amount of product in a foil packet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's minimal.


Foil packets don't just come in one size.  I got a month's worth of uses out of the Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls foil packet.   I've gotten huge packets, and small ones.

As far as not wanting to pay for foil packets, I consider the less than $10 a month I pay Birchbox (annual sub) to be a convenience fee.  Could I spend a couple hours driving around to various stores, asking for free stuff?  Sure.  I might collect 5 samples every month that way.  But I don't have the time to do that.   

Birchbox was started as a discovery service for women who don't have the time or desire to spend a lot of time shopping for cosmetics or skincare.  Who want to try mid to high end products without committing to a full size of the product.   I pay them to curate samples for me and send them to me, so I can decide what I want to buy.   Many of the samples are from companies I've never heard of, and wouldn't have found on my own. That's what I'm paying for, and I'm certainly getting my money's worth.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 24, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@GirlyGirlie, did you try again before calling? I assume that after they sent out the email, waves and waves of people rushed to the site to pick their sample. Simple logic is, the site crashed. Yes, it is annoying, but no, it's not CRAZY INCOMPETENT that it happened. Also, you just got $40 to spend PLUS a free August box. Birchbox has amazing customer service, no matter the tiny hiccups in the_ second_ month they are running this "pick your sample" promotion. Of course there are going to be issues.
> 
> If you've ever worked in IT, with the internet, on social media campaigns, etc you know that when something is released to the public, especially if it's touted as LE, people lose their shit and immediately crash sites. It's not unheard of. I think BB is trying to make it right for everyone and they really do want everyone to be happy. Also, it's called trying again after an hour or so. I didn't even have to wait that long. Maybe 30 min after I woke up and checked my email, the site was back up. That makes it about 2 hours that the promo went live. That's really not terrible for website/server issue to be handled.
> 
> If people still aren't able to confirm their sample, I suggest CALLING. It's really not hard, and the CS reps are truly nice people (at least the ones I've dealt with).


I don't think you understand. I have 4 accounts. I was able to select one sample- the Laura Geller. Then when I signed into my other accounts to get the Every Girl box, they said " Sold Out" and I could not click the link.

That's not my problem. It happened because BB has some crazy stock problem with the special EG boxes. I've never known this to happen, not in what- 6 years? In the past, if they had a curated box, it was available for a window of time much longer than one - two hours.

My issues were not with the sample items at all. 

I know how to reload a page, switch browsers, and I am as patient as a person can be IF the product is probably still in the pipeline to be sold. But when a Customer Specialist tells me on the phone that yes, the Everygirl boxes sold out in 1-2 hours, then it is not my problem at all. It's a Birchbox problem and they have totally taken the responsibility for it with my affected accounts. And they know I will cancel my accounts and stop spending money in their shop every month if they send leftovers or any foil packets. I'm serious and they need to do the right thing by offering an equal value box to those who were totally shut out through no fault of their own.

I had no idea the emails were coming at the time they did and I was busy for 1 hour. Only one hour. It's not my fault this time that something sold out and I didn't get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

Has Birchbox everyone curated boxes like this before, where there have the same specific samples in all the boxes? I was under the impression this was a totally new option.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> No, they are giving me 3 free boxes and 300 points because the EG box is sold out, and if the EG box is available later, I will get it or them free as well. I have a very strong purchasing history with Birchbox, so when she accessed my accounts and offered these things, I didn't turn the offer down. I also didn't ask for a thing. Just to confirm whether or not the EG box was sold out.


I hope this doesn't sound rude, but I find it very unfair. It said while supplies last after all. Are they going to give everyone that didn't get their sample choice 100 points?


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 24, 2014)

I still haven't gotten an email confirmation, but if I click on the link to choose it shows I have picked eyeshadow... Hopefully that's what I get!


----------



## Ashladeela (Jul 24, 2014)

panicked said:


> panicked, on 24 Jul 2014 - 11:09, said:
> 
> I usually squeeze the contents of foils into clean plastic resealable jars for multiple uses. In my experience, Birchbox doesn't send out a ton of foils, and when I have received them it's usually been multiples (e.g. I received 3 Egyptian Magic foils as a sample before they changed to the jar packaging), and single foils have usually been in 6 or 7 item boxes, which takes away the sting for me personally, as it's another dollar or two to spend in the shop.


Doh! This is one of those duh things that I should have thought about a long time ago and I shouldn't think you're so brilliant for posting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to get bumbed out by foils since I either use too much. product (and waste it) or just use it once and just throw it away(Still wasteing)... I'm so glad I read this before I opened two eye. cream samples and only got a couple uses there's probably 2 weeks worth...jeesh why didn't I think of this? Lol so thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Has Birchbox everyone curated boxes like this before, where there have the same specific samples in all the boxes? I was under the impression this was a totally new option.


In my over 2.5 years of being subbed, I've never seen them do anything specifically like this.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> I still haven't gotten an email confirmation, but if I click on the link to choose it shows I have picked eyeshadow... Hopefully that's what I get!


Confirmation emails will go out the 29th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> In my over 2.5 years of being subbed, I've never seen them do anything specifically like this.


Ok, thought maybe I was missing something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 24, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Foil packets don't just come in one size.  I got a month's worth of uses out of the Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls foil packet.   I've gotten huge packets, and small ones.
> 
> As far as not wanting to pay for foil packets, I consider the less than $10 a month I pay Birchbox (annual sub) to be a convenience fee.  Could I spend a couple hours driving around to various stores, asking for free stuff?  Sure.  I might collect 5 samples every month that way.  But I don't have the time to do that.
> 
> Birchbox was started as a discovery service for women who don't have the time or desire to spend a lot of time shopping for cosmetics or skincare.  Who want to try mid to high end products without committing to a full size of the product.   I pay them to curate samples for me and send them to me, so I can decide what I want to buy.   Many of the samples are from companies I've never heard of, and wouldn't have found on my own. That's what I'm paying for, and I'm certainly getting my money's worth.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We are all different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have sales associates who hand me bags of samples, foil and much larger, because I buy from them regularly- sometimes, a thousand dollar purchase. Ditto with personal shoppers at the best stores who put back new clothing, shoes, handbags because they know what I like and know I will purchase from them and they get a percentage.

I am a stay at home wife, so I have all the time in the world to shop. Or not. In the summer, I spend more time at my pool than anywhere else and I don't expect this will ever change.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Subscription boxes are just a tiny fun hobby related to my total shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now, could people please not be so personal from this point onward?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok, thought maybe I was missing something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The closest thing I can think of is the teen Vogue box, which all came with I think Tarte lip gloss and Essie polish. But there were still variations.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Has Birchbox everyone curated boxes like this before, where there have the same specific samples in all the boxes? I was under the impression this was a totally new option.


OMG, this questioning never stops today. NO, probably BB has never done a box where the contents were known to SOME. I didn't even know what was in the box, I just knew I didn't want leftover samples from previous boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> We are all different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have sales associates who hand me bags of samples, foil and much larger, because I buy from them regularly- sometimes, a thousand dollar purchase. Ditto with personal shoppers at the best stores who put back new clothing, shoes, handbags because they know what I like and know I will purchase from them and they get a percentage.
> 
> ...


Honestly, it doesn't sound like you're birchbox's target demographic.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 24, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I hope this doesn't sound rude, but I find it very unfair. It said while supplies last after all. Are they going to give everyone that didn't get their sample choice 100 points?


I didn't ask for anything other than the EG boxes. I honestly thought they would have an ample supply of a BOX. I didn't ask for " A sample". I sent a request to cancel my subscriptions when the boxes said " sold out" which was at the time I was able to get online this AM, and they offered what they did to keep a customer. If you have a problem with what Birchbox did, then I guess you should take it up with them. I only asked if the EG boxes were actually sold out and stated that if they were, I wanted to cancel. I have the email to prove that the offers were extended to me and the points are already in my accounts. Pick your phone up and call Birchbox but don't blame the customer. I think you are rude, yes. And my feelings are very hurt by all the " Foils are great" and " No one promised anything" and " Don't you know how IT works?" ;posts directed my way.

This is like sharks after the dolphin. I didn't do anything but ask if the EG boxes were sold out that fast, and then asked them to cancel the accounts which got nothing at all. 3 of them. THEY cam up with the offer they offered me and have confirmed in email. I'm outta here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Going to make some nice tropical cooling drinks and float awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Remember that you are posting to a person, OK?


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I got the replacement polish for one of the accounts, and CS said that they requested the polish for my other account and I would get an email with a tracking number but I haven't heard anything yet.  I know some people posted that they got 100 points instead.  I think you have to contact CS in either case.


Ah okay I see. Thank you for the response and info! =]


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Honestly, it doesn't sound like you're birchbox's target demographic.


Never mind. I'm tired of the ire being slung at me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Honestly, if you only get one subscription box, it doesn't sound to me like you are the super spender companies cater to either. I expected better from a moderator.


Yes you're right, I'm not someone who drops so much money at a department store that I get handed bags of free samples.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

CS got back to me and changed my second Everygirl box to the bronzer so hopefully one of you ladies that contacted them gets it instead!

As of right now, I should have:

Main account- everygirl box

Second account- eyeliner

Third account- Stainiac

Fourth account- bronzer

Although I'm not terribly confident that it worked until I get that official confirmation. The 29th is so far away. I'm afraid that somehow I'm going to get both everygirl boxes taken off.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Never mind. I'm tired of the ire being slung at me.


Because you can get massive attitude with everyone with the defense of 'I'm such a BIG SPENDER' and no one can say anything back.  As my mother would say, 'the only people who brag about money are the nouveau riche'


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I didn't ask for anything other than the EG boxes. I honestly thought they would have an ample supply of a BOX. I didn't ask for " A sample". I sent a request to cancel my subscriptions when the boxes said " sold out" which was at the time I was able to get online this AM, and they offered what they did to keep a customer. If you have a problem with what Birchbox did, then I guess you should take it up with them. I only asked if the EG boxes were actually sold out and stated that if they were, I wanted to cancel. I have the email to prove that the offers were extended to me and the points are already in my accounts. Pick your phone up and call Birchbox but don't blame the customer. I think you are rude, yes. And my feelings are very hurt by all the " Foils are great" and " No one promised anything" and " Don't you know how IT works?" ;posts directed my way.
> 
> This is like sharks after the dolphin. I didn't do anything but ask if the EG boxes were sold out that fast, and then asked them to cancel the accounts which got nothing at all. 3 of them. THEY cam up with the offer they offered me and have confirmed in email. I'm outta here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Going to make some nice tropical cooling drinks and float awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Remember that you are posting to a person, OK?


I'm sorry but I think you are the one being rude here. At first I was giving you the benefit of the doubt because it's very hard to read someone's tone. We all have different opinions and we all have the right to express them. Just because some people don't agree with you, it doesn't mean they are rude or that you can be rude to them. We are all adults here and we should be able to discuss things like adults.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

So…how's that local sports team?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> So…how's that local sports team?


I wanna like this twice. Bye Felicia


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> So…how's that local sports team?


My sports team is WAY better than your sports team!

...I got nothing.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 24, 2014)

While I get where the other person is coming from about the compensation and whether or lot everyone will get it -- like gg says you have to call them up and talk with them on it. They aren't going to proactively provide it for you even if it is 'just' or 'fair'. Sometimes you have to stick your neck out and risk it.

At the same time, GG, you sound like you have more time and money than you know what to do with. I'm envious, but at the same time your response actually comes off as being rather arrogant...

I know I'll speak for myself and say that one $10 box is my luxury spend on myself and I wish I could drop thousands in department store purchases but find myself feeling too indulgent if I spend $50 out of pocket for myself...

I'll go wade in my inflatable pool and drink my boone's farm now....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey now, boone's farm ain't that bad! I don't discriminate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow...everyone just chill out for minute.  I mean this is MUT, not a certain fb page   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BB CS at least seems to be more on top of issues this month, though I guess we'll only know for sure on the 29th (or rather, when we get our boxes).  I do think they should have distinguished between "temporarily out of stock" and actually "out of stock" but I'm guessing they thought they could handle the load on their servers this month and still fell a little short.  They did improve - the site was working within half hour to an hour for most people, instead of 4-5 hours like last time, with the "resubmit your choice now that the site is back" email.

I also just wanted to note that it's unlikely that you would get "leftovers" if you didn't pick a sample/EG box - BB has products every month that are available independent of any choices.  And it could very well be that there are boxes containing one or more of items from the 4 sample choices or the samples from the EG box.  Last month I got boxes that did not have the ruffian or the CR lipstain but I still had some of the new items shown in the spoiler videos.

It's kind of hard in this situation to figure out what the perfect solution would be. It doesn't really make sense to upgrade the servers even more (not sure if this is the right terminology) to prevent site crashes during PYS since these kinds of loads are very rare.  Sending out the emails in waves - this sounds better, but they would also need to figure out how to fairly split up stock and choose when people get emails.  And it doesn't really make sense to say that you have 5 days to pick something if one of the items is sold out within 2 hours.

And like others have said, they don't actually guarantee that you will get your first choice - it's first come first serve, aka "while supplies last".  I think they were clear enough about that; it's the same wording a lot of companies use.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OMG, this questioning never stops today. NO, probably BB has never done a box where the contents were known to SOME. I didn't even know what was in the box, I just knew I didn't want leftover samples from previous boxes.


Um...I don't think her question was addressed to you. I don't recall her quoting anyone. She just asked a question. Relax.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> So…how's that local sports team?


Mine's winning at the moment, so it's all good.  :lol:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 24, 2014)

Tamarin--I did notice one improvement this month too. If I go back in using my email link, the confirmation is there. So even though we won't get official emails until the 29th, that is kind of a round about way to confirm your choice went through. Granted, even this 'improvement' can backfire. For people who were erroneously confirmed for the Noir liner, they can't change their selection this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow this thread got really toxic, really fast.  I'm finding that I"m enjoying the BB thread less and less these days, probably a sign that I should exit.  I love hearing everyone's opinions but I'm surprised a moderator hasn't jumped in yet to calm things down in here.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Wow this thread got really toxic, really fast. I'm finding that I"m enjoying the BB thread less and less these days, probably a sign that I should exit. I love hearing everyone's opinions but I'm surprised a moderator hasn't jumped in yet to calm things down in here.


Sorry, we've been instructed by director since the move to not obstruct conversation as long as there's no name calling or obscenities, and the like. Our hands are tied for the most part.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 24, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie, I am really sorry if you felt attacked by what I said. I didn't mean to hurt your feelings, but was just responding if what I felt was the same tone you set. I truly hope this thread hasn't spurred you away from MUT. I think everyone is just in a tizzy from the whirlwind of a morning and tones get interpreted as much snippier over the internet than potentially intended. All in all, I hope everyone ends up happy this month &amp; hell, I am jealous you have dat cash money to spend in the BB shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully you find something great to get. 

Now, who is counting the days until we can start seeing the box combos come in and narrow down what we get??? I say the best thing about pick your sample + multiple accounts is little chance for dupe items!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Tamarin--I did notice one improvement this month too. If I go back in using my email link, the confirmation is there. So even though we won't get official emails until the 29th, that is kind of a round about way to confirm your choice went through. Granted, even this 'improvement' can backfire. For people who were erroneously confirmed for the Noir liner, they can't change their selection this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah that's true!! I didn't take screenshots because of this, it was more convenient. Also I think if you made the wrong choice, some people posted that they contacted CS and got it changed.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Sorry, we've been instructed by director since the move to not obstruct conversation as long as there's no name calling or obscenities, and the like. Our hands are tied for the most part.


Interesting! Yeah I remember mods stepping in a lot more frequently when things got like this in threads like the Popsugar one, I guess that's good to know that policy has changed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Interesting! Yeah I remember mods stepping in a lot more frequently when things got like this in threads like the Popsugar one, I guess that's good to know that policy has changed.


We're a lot more like janitors now lol. Cleaning up spam, blog promoting, misplaced posts etc.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Wow this thread got really toxic, really fast.  I'm finding that I"m enjoying the BB thread less and less these days, probably a sign that I should exit.  I love hearing everyone's opinions but I'm surprised a moderator hasn't jumped in yet to calm things down in here.


I apologize for my spectacular witchiness!


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> *I'll go wade in my inflatable pool and drink my boone's farm now....*


Made me think of:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Tamarin--I did notice one improvement this month too. If I go back in using my email link, the confirmation is there. So even though we won't get official emails until the 29th, that is kind of a round about way to confirm your choice went through. Granted, even this 'improvement' can backfire. For people who were erroneously confirmed for the Noir liner, they can't change their selection this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's true! It's definitely not plus and a minus. I couldn't change mine manually but I emailed them and they changed it in just over an hour. It's nice to.be able to go back and check. Looks like mine are all good except the one CS did for me.



rachelshine said:


> @@GirlyGirlie, I am really sorry if you felt attacked by what I said. I didn't mean to hurt your feelings, but was just responding if what I felt was the same tone you set. I truly hope this thread hasn't spurred you away from MUT. I think everyone is just in a tizzy from the whirlwind of a morning and tones get interpreted as much snippier over the internet than potentially intended. All in all, I hope everyone ends up happy this month &amp; hell, I am jealous you have dat cash money to spend in the BB shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully you find something great to get.
> 
> Now, who is counting the days until we can start seeing the box combos come in and narrow down what we get??? I say the best thing about pick your sample + multiple accounts is little chance for dupe items!


I'm so anxious for them to load. I'm so excited to get no dupes! I keep checking Evolution of a Foodie because @@Kelly Silva gets spoilers up crazy fast haha


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows What is with the random word links/adverts?  Like I'm seeing a link thingy on the word blog in one of your posts.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> @@kawaiimeows What is with the random word links? Like I'm seeing a link thingy on the word blog in one of your posts.


I think they're ads? I see them too. I don't know if they appear in my posts when I post from my PC or not because I use ad block on my PC, I'm on my phone at the moment so I do see them.
Edit, p sure MUT utilizes word sense ads or something (not sure what its called) so they are legit.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

One thing that just occurred to me: Is there any such a thing as a high-traffic-capable... I don't even know what to call it. Some third-party IT entity that Birchbox could pay to essentially borrow/lease/rent tosupport this pick-a-sample program. In this fantasy vision, this third party's sole reason for existing would be to be hearty enough with the capacity to handle a million people logging in and picking their item simultaneously for just these few days each month. Then Birchbox wouldn't need to upgrade, just figure out how to merge the third-party files with their own to get the right samples to the right people.

Tl;dr: Contract this shit out, Birchbox.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> We're a lot more like janitors now lol. Cleaning up spam, blog promoting, misplaced posts etc.


lol well you all do a great job and its much appreciated


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 24, 2014)

If I was a moderator I would have done more to control what was said on here today. Or at least given out some warnings.   I have seen moderators get bent out of shape for way less.   This was a very nasty unpleasant thread today. I hope the people who chose to be nasty will not do so in the future. Attacking other people should  not be tolerated.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> lol well you all do a great job and its much appreciated


Thanks girl! Don't let the madness scare you off. It always dies down after a day and then its back to pleasantness. Sometimes I just don't log on for a day if I know there's going to be a tizzy over delayed shipping or sample mistakes or anything else unexpected.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> If I was a moderator I would have done more to control what was said on here today. Or at least given out some warnings. I have seen moderators get bent out of shape for way less. This was a very nasty unpleasant thread today. I hope the people who chose to be nasty will not do so in the future. Attacking other people should not be tolerated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I understand your sentiments. But, like I said earlier - we can't give out warnings or delete posts over heated conversations anymore. We're simply not allowed. As far as I saw, there were no vulgarities or name calling. And the conversation took care of itself and died down.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> @@kawaiimeows What is with the random word links/adverts?  Like I'm seeing a link thingy on the word blog in one of your posts.


they're ads through adsense or something like that (i forgot what its called). In the support part of the forum, there's a whole thread about them! For a hot moment right when we switched over to the new layout i freaked out because i thought i gave my work laptop a virus...oopsies.

In Birchbox News: I'm freakishly excited to hopefully try out the push up liner. I swatched it and played around with it at Sephora the other day. I like the idea but I dont wanna-spend-real-money-on-it like it. I'm excited to get a mini to try it out. I didn't really like it when I swatched it and saw what it looked like after a day of sitting on my hand though so I don't get whats up with me and my excitement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> If I was a moderator I would have done more to control what was said on here today. Or at least given out some warnings. I have seen moderators get bent out of shape for way less. This was a very nasty unpleasant thread today. I hope the people who chose to be nasty will not do so in the future. Attacking other people should not be tolerated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


To build on what @@kawaiimeows said: If you find something to be an issue, please report it! We can take action if it's reported, but if it's not, unless it's clearly name-calling and abusive (or another ToS violation like blog promotion in discussion threads), we have to just let it work itself out. I didn't see anything in there that for the bill on what we can do something about, reported or not, though.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> One thing that just occurred to me: Is there any such a thing as a high-traffic-capable... I don't even know what to call it. Some third-party IT entity that Birchbox could pay to essentially borrow/lease/rent tosupport this pick-a-sample program. In this fantasy vision, this third party's sole reason for existing would be to be hearty enough with the capacity to handle a million people logging in and picking their item simultaneously for just these few days each month. Then Birchbox wouldn't need to upgrade, just figure out how to merge the third-party files with their own to get the right samples to the right people.
> 
> Tl;dr: Contract this shit out, Birchbox.


Adding bandwidth? I don't know if it was a bandwidth issue or not though but I do know that it was not working properly ever because the page did nothing when I hit submit 30 seconds after I got the email.  And assigning me (and others) the eyeliners that we never picked seems like some other issue(s) were happening.

I just got sad though because I realized I have nothing to look forward to on the 10th haha.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> they're ads through adsense or something like that (i forgot what its called). In the support part of the forum, there's a whole thread about them! For a hot moment right when we switched over to the new layout i freaked out because i thought i gave my work laptop a virus...oopsies.
> 
> In Birchbox News: I'm freakishly excited to hopefully try out the push up liner. I swatched it and played around with it at Sephora the other day. I like the idea but I dont wanna-spend-real-money-on-it like it. I'm excited to get a mini to try it out. I didn't really like it when I swatched it and saw what it looked like after a day of sitting on my hand though so I don't get whats up with me and my excitement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!! It's one of those things you have to *actually* get to really try it out. Like I can play with it all I want at sephora but unless I actually get it, I can't tell if it's going to help me be any less incompetent at doing a cat eye lol. This is the most excited I've been for boxes in awhile.
Edited for typo


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Thanks girl! Don't let the madness scare you off. It always dies down after a day and then its back to pleasantness. Sometimes I just don't log on for a day if I know there's going to be a tizzy over delayed shipping or sample mistakes or anything else unexpected.


Yeah it's true, I know most of what went down today was a result of the frantic-ness of the PYS.  It still isn't fun to wade through though so hopefully we can all just take a collective deep breath next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

I suppose it is a learning curve for BB.  I give it to them for trying out a new idea and hopefully as the months go by they can flesh it out and get it running smoother.  

As said earlier - if you are ACES it would be a nice perk to have a chance for first pick.  I'm sure BB is welcome to ideas from their customers.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I suppose it is a learning curve for BB.  I give it to them for trying out a new idea and hopefully as the months go by they can flesh it out and get it running smoother.
> 
> As said earlier - if you are ACES it would be a nice perk to have a chance for first pick.  I'm sure BB is welcome to ideas from their customers.


That would be a nice ACES perk!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

In addition to Aces getting an earlier pick, maybe also the ones with annual subs, then six-month subs, then three-month, and *then* Aces? There are so many Aces that I'm not sure giving them the head start would help, but staggering by length of committed sub might.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 24, 2014)

I've seen polar opposite opinions on the Benefit liner, which is why I'm so anxious to try it myself. I tend to use MAC 'Carbon' wet with a brush for my cat eyes.  I'd like to have something more portable for touch-ups, especially when I wear contacts.  I mess up my eyes when I put drops in, when my eyes get dry the stupid astigmatism lenses don't align right.  All the first world problems.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Adding bandwidth? I don't know if it was a bandwidth issue or not though but I do know that it was not working properly ever because the page did nothing when I hit submit 30 seconds after I got the email.  And assigning me (and others) the eyeliners that we never picked seems like some other issue(s) were happening.
> 
> I just got sad though because I realized I have nothing to look forward to on the 10th haha.


I wonder what the difference between those flash websites (i.e., Hautelook and Rue La La or even Ebay) bandwidth and BB's bandwidth.  I'm wondering if they had it set up like those sites if the PYS would go smoother.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Speaking of ACES, me and my birchbox obsessed BFF still have never gotten our ACES surprise in the mail. She harassed BB about it for a while and they gave her the usual "it can come whenever" BS. But I haven't seen anyone on Instagram get anything for a long time. What gives, birchbox?


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Adding bandwidth? I don't know if it was a bandwidth issue or not though but I do know that it was not working properly ever because the page did nothing when I hit submit 30 seconds after I got the email.  And assigning me (and others) the eyeliners that we never picked seems like some other issue(s) were happening.
> 
> *I just got sad though because I realized I have nothing to look forward to on the 10th haha.*


unless you picked the EG box, you don't know what the other items will be   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Speaking of ACES, me and my birchbox obsessed BFF still have never gotten our ACES surprise in the mail. She harassed BB about it for a while and they gave her the usual "it can come whenever" BS. But I haven't seen anyone on Instagram get anything for a long time. What gives, birchbox?


That's so weird.  I gave my BB wallet Ace's gift away.  It really wasn't that amazing. I suppose the idea is to give some people the bonus gift and not others to keep the $$ flowing.  Because if you stop being Ace's the following year you "might miss out!"


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> unless you picked the EG box, you don't know what the other items will be   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sure did (well says the CS rep anyway)!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I wonder what the difference between those flash websites (i.e., Hautelook and Rue La La or even Ebay) bandwidth and BB's bandwidth.  I'm wondering if they had it set up like those sites if the PYS would go smoother.


 Even HauteLook was a mess last week for that Nordstrom beauty bag. I almost made myself late for work trying to grab one on Friday.



kawaiimeows said:


> Speaking of ACES, me and my birchbox obsessed BFF still have never gotten our ACES surprise in the mail. She harassed BB about it for a while and they gave her the usual "it can come whenever" BS. But I haven't seen anyone on Instagram get anything for a long time. What gives, birchbox?


Me either! I've been ACES on 2 accounts for a few months now and apparently I just got it on a third one last night while on a reviewing spree.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> One thing that just occurred to me: Is there any such a thing as a high-traffic-capable... I don't even know what to call it. Some third-party IT entity that Birchbox could pay to essentially borrow/lease/rent tosupport this pick-a-sample program. In this fantasy vision, this third party's sole reason for existing would be to be hearty enough with the capacity to handle a million people logging in and picking their item simultaneously for just these few days each month. Then Birchbox wouldn't need to upgrade, just figure out how to merge the third-party files with their own to get the right samples to the right people.
> 
> Tl;dr: Contract this shit out, Birchbox.


Isn't that what they tried last month?  I kind of remember getting some weird "this account is suspended" message at one point, and people being concerned that their Birchbox accounts were suspended.  But I thought the consensus was that BB had farmed out the selection thing and apparently blew that up.  I'm glad they gave it another try this month, but they really need to get their act together with this sample picking.

I was honestly pretty underwhelmed by the selection this month.  None of the makeup items was anything I was interested in.  I tried to get one of the EG boxes -- more for the novelty of knowing what was in the box -- but when I couldn't I wasn't too disappointed.  I have the liner sample from Sephora, not a fan of any HP items I've received, don't like #4 -- so it was not a big deal to me that I couldn't get one.

I'm going to cancel my 3rd box this month (the other 2 are annual subs).  I was waiting to see what would happen with the Ambrosia polish and now that I know they aren't sending it, I'm just going to wait for a code and then get it with a discount.  And I'll just take whatever they give me in the other boxes.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 24, 2014)

If this is as nasty as y'all get, then this is basically a haven of civility compared to much of the internet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I hope everyone get the samples they want and I hope boxes start loading before I leave for my vacation!  I've gone from 1 sub to 3 in the past month (100 point codes and Gilt City, and pick-a-sample, hooray!) and I don't get back until the 18th, so when my mail carrier delivers my held mail, and I have 3 BBs and an Ipsy bag, they're gonna think I'm a little crazy


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In addition to Aces getting an earlier pick, maybe also the ones with annual subs, then six-month subs, then three-month, and *then* Aces? There are so many Aces that I'm not sure giving them the head start would help, but staggering by length of committed sub might.


I really don't like the subscription length idea personally just because those who signed up for Gilt would have been given priority over my monthly sub even though I've gotten over a year's worth of BB in total. I'd prefer it to be based on # of BB received. I'm totally ok with someone who got BB for a year longer than I have getting a pick first, but not someone who just signed up and is totally new. Hope that makes sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I really don't like the subscription length idea personally just because those who signed up for Gilt would have been given priority over my monthly sub even though I've gotten over a year's worth of BB in total. I'd prefer it to be based on # of BB received. I'm totally ok with someone who got BB for a year longer than I have getting a pick first, but not someone who just signed up and is totally new. Hope that makes sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Kind of like a "Thank you" for being a longtime customer.


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 24, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I've seen polar opposite opinions on the Benefit liner, which is why I'm so anxious to try it myself. I tend to use MAC 'Carbon' wet with a brush for my cat eyes.  I'd like to have something more portable for touch-ups, especially when I wear contacts.  I mess up my eyes when I put drops in, when my eyes get dry the stupid astigmatism lenses don't align right.  All the first world problems.


I won a deluxe sample on a fb contest with BB when it came out. At first I wasn't sure it was worth the money, it didnt seem to be any different or at least any better than other eyeliner applications ( ink pot, liquid pen, pencil, liquid with a brush.. etc)

BUT!!

I love this stupid little thing! When my deluxe runs out I will purchase it immediately! It is seriously there ALL day, no smudges or flakes. Not hard to remove though. And its super precise! Before this Benefit liner, I could get ONE good cateye, but couldn't ever get them to match. Now my actual fave thing to do is a double cat eye.Impossible for me before this.


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I really don't like the subscription length idea personally just because those who signed up for Gilt would have been given priority over my monthly sub even though I've gotten over a year's worth of BB in total. I'd prefer it to be based on # of BB received. I'm totally ok with someone who got BB for a year longer than I have getting a pick first, but not someone who just signed up and is totally new. Hope that makes sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What would be interesting is if it was uninterrupted length.  It would give an incentive for people not to unsub and sub again with codes.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Well, if you or I  went to Bloomingdale's and they GAVE you or me  foil samples of really lovely products that we wanted to try before we buy, that would be fine, wouldn't it? But to pay for what is actually free is insulting. Plus, it is NOT sanitary to stick fingers in a pack that cannot be sealed back up.
> 
> I only use spatulas and cotton pads with my products. You do that with a foil, and there's nothing left. Plus the way you can't seal them back. Unsanitary. I won't ever use foil packets.
> 
> I think you've overstated the amount of product in a foil packet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's minimal.


It depends on the brand. The sachet-style packets can be multi-used in some cases. I'm thinking of the Agave hair oil sample, which is best used sparingly and the sachet had about 4 applications for me, and I have thick, longish hair. I didn't mind that one as a sachet style, especially since you could just squeeze a little out and not have to stick your finger in and contaminate the product.

ETA: I didn't read the whole thread before writing this. I am totally not trying to attack you in this, and I hope it doesn't come off that way. I loathe single-use samples too, because how can I tell if I like it with a tiny little drop of product?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 24, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> What would be interesting is if it was uninterrupted length.  It would give an incentive for people not to unsub and sub again with codes.


I see what you're saying, but I'd rather it not be based on *uninterrupted* length. Don't just think of people on here who sub and unsub to use codes, but also think of other legitimate reasons people might need to unsub then resub. I know some do it because of when their paychecks fall in relation to when BB bills. You might need (or at least want) to do it when you move so you don't pay for a box that goes to an old address. I had to do it on an account a few weeks ago because my account was all screwed up and that was the easiest way to fix the issue. (Well, I guess I could have called them, but still, I did it for a good reason). I mean, if you have gotten 24 birchboxes and you had to skip a few recently due to changing jobs, banks, moving, or any reason like that, you are still a loyal customer. And I think I've got 2 accounts with over 12 and one right about at 12. Even if those months were consecutive, I admit that someone who has gotten 24 boxes is pretty darn loyal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not that any of this matters. I don't foresee BB doing anything beyond what they've already done, sadly, so this is all just for discussion among ourselves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

I had decided I didn't want any of the PYS or the Everygirl box so I didn't even bother trying to chose this morning. Skimming the last 15 pages or so, I guess I'm glad I didn't bother.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 24, 2014)

Are you freaking kidding me?

All the choices are "sold out" except the bronzer and Stainiac?

I was at an all day meeting and company outing today and nearly everything is gone.  Sheesh.  Maybe I'll luck out and get the other choices just out of luck.

I did catch a foul ball at our companies outing today.  So here's hoping...or guess I know what I'm trying to trade for this month.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 24, 2014)

I decided not to choose. The special box looked bad to me and I was not thrilled with the other choices. I am hoping that they send me some of the products I missed out on in June and July. I want the gardenia perfume, the Balance Me eye cream and those new Caudalie products. Throw in some tea or a snack and I would be so happy. I just hope I don't get the bronzer, I am not a bronzer gal. I have really tried to like it but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to apply it without making my face look dirty.


----------



## Wida (Jul 24, 2014)

I didn't choose either for the same reasons.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I decided not to choose. The special box looked bad to me and I was not thrilled with the other choices. I am hoping that they send me some of the products I missed out on in June and July. I want the gardenia perfume, the Balance Me eye cream and those new Caudalie products. Throw in some tea or a snack and I would be so happy. I just hope I don't get the bronzer, I am not a bronzer gal. I have really tried to like it but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to apply it without making my face look dirty.


Get a small blush brush or an angled one and a light hand. I make a 3 starting at temple, then under cheek bone, then jaw line After it is on, take another brush or the same one and flush it upward on the cheek or small circular motion to blend it.  Blending makes a difference.  

Hard for me to explain but the following YouTubers helped me figure it out:

Leighannsays

Lauren Curtis  -- her's is a bit dark for me, but you can do it with a lighter hand.


----------



## jb3480 (Jul 24, 2014)

Not sure if everyone knew this but if you picked the Everygirl box and already received some of those samples, you should still be able to review them again for more points.  I got the Valentine lip stain from Cynthia Rowley in June, and then selected Sugar for my July choose-your-sample, and I just reviewed the Sugar and got my 10 points.  Just a heads up!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

jb3480 said:


> Not sure if everyone knew this but if you picked the Everygirl box and already received some of those samples, you should still be able to review them again for more points.  I got the Valentine lip stain from Cynthia Rowley in June, and then selected Sugar for my July choose-your-sample, and I just reviewed the Sugar and got my 10 points.  Just a heads up!


Birchbox counts those as 2 distinct items because they are different colors - which is why you could review both on what I assume is the same account.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 24, 2014)

I did ended up getting the Stainiac on my secondary account. My obsession with lip products wouldn't allow me to not have it.


----------



## jb3480 (Jul 24, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Birchbox counts those as 2 distinct items because they are different colors - which is why you could review both on what I assume is the same account.


Yeah, same account, but the review goes to the same page (all the lip colors are listed together).


----------



## Queennie (Jul 24, 2014)

For me Birchbox has not been on their a-game for responding to emails today,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2014)

Queennie said:


> For me Birchbox has not been on their a-game for responding to emails today,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It took them 7 hours to respond to my email from this morning...I am just happy they responded today. Hopefully you will hear back soon.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 24, 2014)

Does anyone recall approximately when boxes start getting populated on the website? I think going through all the box variations and figuring out which ones I might receive is my favorite part.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

jb3480 said:


> Not sure if everyone knew this but if you picked the Everygirl box and already received some of those samples, you should still be able to review them again for more points.  I got the Valentine lip stain from Cynthia Rowley in June, and then selected Sugar for my July choose-your-sample, and I just reviewed the Sugar and got my 10 points.  Just a heads up!





Tamarin said:


> Birchbox counts those as 2 distinct items because they are different colors - which is why you could review both on what I assume is the same account.





jb3480 said:


> Yeah, same account, but the review goes to the same page (all the lip colors are listed together).


yeah but for the EG box - if you got the HP hello previously, for example, you may not be able to review it again, since it would count as a duplicate item. The 2 lipstains count as separate items since they were different colors, meaning you could open separate surveys for them even though they are listed on the same product page.  We'll see how they handle reviews when box pages actually go up...


----------



## dogislove (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi, this is my first birchbox and I don't really know how everything works.  If you don't pick one of the 4 options for your box (i.e. liner, bronzer, cream shadow, or stainiac), can you still get one of the items?  Or do they assume you don't like any of the items listed and give you completely different samples?


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 24, 2014)

dogislove said:


> Hi, this is my first birchbox and I don't really know how everything works.  If you don't pick one of the 4 options for your box (i.e. liner, bronzer, cream shadow, or stainiac), can you still get one of the items?  Or do they assume you don't like any of the items listed and give you completely different samples?


you may still get one of those items if they have enough of them and it fits your profile. basically you can't tell at this point.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 24, 2014)

Is it strange that although I got the items I wanted this morning, I could not be truly happy until I knew my mother did too?


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 24, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Made me think of:


What was that from? I showed it to hubby and he doesn't know. Maybe my daughter would know.

And y'know the sad thing is I don't have either... I think I was looking for a laugh and to hopefully put some perspective on things. Not to mention it's been one of those weeks for me...yeah...

Anyways, back to the fun, happy, lighthearted talk --- wouldn't it be something else if the people who opted not to pick get an even more awesome box in the end? I'm actually excited to see how the other boxes shake out and (although technically poorly executed) this whole pick an item went to an interesting place.

And who knows...it may turn out I get a completely random box in the end like last month. It will be interesting to see how stuff shakes out in the end.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I still will never "get" the stigma about foil samples. All the foil samples I have gotten have been multi use and multi pack so I've had at least a weeks supply. Sure nice packaging is pretty, but let's be practical here.


Uh no not quite, ahem those 100% pure cream wash foils were hardly multiple uses.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

@@Yunalesca  The movie Bridesmaids


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Uh no not quite, ahem those 100% pure cream wash foils were hardly multiple uses.


I didn't get those, which is why I was only speaking from personal experience.  I did get the 100% pure lotion samples and I got 3 foil packets of those, which gave me a weeks worth.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 24, 2014)

I decided to go with the Stainiac after all. I use lip stain every day and realized this morning that I'm down to my last sample.

Here's hoping for some nice goodies this month!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2014)

I, once again did not get the pick your sample email on either of my 2 accounts.  I have emailed BB but I assume even if they get back to me, anything I possibly wanted is not available.

They really need to work out a system for this whole thing.  They instead of making it an email should post that at x time log into your account and select from x options.  Won't help with their servers crashing but won't leave out subscribers either.

Good thing they keep have these 100 point promos.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I didn't get those, which is why I was only speaking from personal experience. I did get the 100% pure lotion samples and I got 3 foil packets of those, which gave me a weeks worth.


I think 100% pure is going with foils from a packaging/environmental (and perhaps cost) angle.

Anyway, I don't give a crap what the product comes in, foil, tube, cardboard whatever so long as I get the product out of the packaging I can deal.

I mean it's a sample! Do I have preferences for certain products? You bet. But 50-70 points more than makes up for the occasional annoyingly packaged sample.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think 100% pure is going with foils from a packaging/environmental (and perhaps cost) angle.


I think they're going for the food angle too since they're the only foil I've ever gotten that makes me think of ketchup bahahah. 

Not everyone can have packaging that's as cute as the balm or benefit, but that's ok. I think the variety also makes for part of the experience.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm on a beauty box break and I'm kind of glad for it. I never got emails on my original account, so I know I'd be annoyed at not getting what I wanted.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Has Birchbox everyone curated boxes like this before, where there have the same specific samples in all the boxes? I was under the impression this was a totally new option.


I've had BB for over 2 years as well and have never see this option.  The most I've seen are the addon's and recently (this year) where we can choose a color or item.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 24, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I, once again did not get the pick your sample email on either of my 2 accounts.  I have emailed BB but I assume even if they get back to me, anything I possibly wanted is not available.
> 
> They really need to work out a system for this whole thing.  They instead of making it an email should post that at x time log into your account and select from x options.  Won't help with their servers crashing but won't leave out subscribers either.
> 
> Good thing they keep have these 100 point promos.


I JUST did my pick right now because I was waiting and hoping for the everyday girl box to come back in stock and there were still 2 choices left - Modelco Bronzer and theBalm Stainiac so you still might be able to if they get back to you in time.


----------



## sisipie (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm starting to think I preferred not having a choice. After not getting my chosen sample last month, and not wanting either of the samples left, the whole thing is just really disappointing. After more than two years, this might be my last month of BB (at least for awhile).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 24, 2014)

I think it's odd that the eyeliner and eyeshadow are not available or "out of stock" as a choose you sample option but are available for purchase in the Birchbox Store.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think it's odd that the eyeliner and eyeshadow are not available or "out of stock" as a choose you sample option but are available for purchase in the Birchbox Store.


I'm sure it just has to do with how many samples they have appropriated for the PYS.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think it's odd that the eyeliner and eyeshadow are not available or "out of stock" as a choose you sample option but are available for purchase in the Birchbox Store.


Probably because the PYS is sample size whereas the shop items are full sized.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 24, 2014)

Well for one thing, thanks for giving me so much to read when I got home today! Here's how my day went.

1) 6 am start driving (from KY to NC. As the only adult. With 2 little boys and a dog)

2) 10:30 am doughnut break at a rest stop. I see the BB emails, reserve an LG shadow on my primary account, and get a confirmation message "thanks for reserving the black eyeliner!" WHAT? The page for my other account won't load, so I shoot a quick email with my selections on each account, and get back on the road.

3) Drive drive drive.

4) More driving.

5) Get home around 5 PM, no email replies, call Birchbox. "Sorry your selections are gone" No points offer, nothing. She did "opt me out" of the eyeliner.

6) find a random email reply from 11 am on my 2nd account "we reserved you for an every girl box". Now I'm afraid talking to the rep on the phone messed it up somehow. (Darn you gmail!)

7) read so many many pages on this thread about how the sample selection got messed up. Decide to be grateful for my life exactly how it is, even if I have to pick and choose my (very few) subs. I un/re subbed both accounts with 100 pt codes this month so I'm already ahead!

Also, I love all of you lovely ladies on MUT. Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I've had BB for over 2 years as well and have never see this option.  The most I've seen are the addon's and recently (this year) where we can choose a color or item.


More than three years over here.  This is the first time.  The previous times when there have been box options, you picked between curated boxes (Teen Vogue, Gossip Girl, and Goop are the curators that come to mind, but I think there were a couple more where you got to opt in) with unknown contents or non-curated boxes.  The curated boxes had variations just like the non-curated ones, so even if you picked the curated option, you didn't know what you would be getting.  This is the first time in my forty-if-I-counted-correctly boxes that I can remember them *ever* revealing everything in a box ahead of time.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2014)

Boo, did Birchbox put a stop to being able to buy giftcards with points?  I just tried and it would only let me put it on a cc but I wanted to use points.  Maybe it has been so long since I have done it, I did it wrong?


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Well, if you or I  went to Bloomingdale's and they GAVE you or me  foil samples of really lovely products that we wanted to try before we buy, that would be fine, wouldn't it? But to pay for what is actually free is insulting. Plus, it is NOT sanitary to stick fingers in a pack that cannot be sealed back up.
> 
> I only use spatulas and cotton pads with my products. You do that with a foil, and there's nothing left. Plus the way you can't seal them back. Unsanitary. I won't ever use foil packets.
> 
> I think you've overstated the amount of product in a foil packet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's minimal.


A good trick with foils is to cut just a tiny corner off one end, just enough to squeeze some out.  Or to prick one side with a needle (etc).  This will keep it fresh and sanitary.  Why would you stick fingers into foils anyways?  Don't you just squish them?  

Not all companies offered through BB give out free samples if you contact them directly.  Plus, BB gives you points for your reviews, so you get generally half the cost back in store credit.  Malls etc don't do that.  Plus you have to pay for gas and time, so the cost is basically a wash between the two options.  

A lot of foils have plenty of product to adequately test them out.  I get foils from Sephora orders almost every week, and most foils of skincare etc are minimum one weeks worth.  Some aren't, but most.  BB sends samples to try, not to stock your cabinet for an entire month or more, lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

I really hope Birchbox starts sampling Skyn Iceland now that they have some items in the shop! :wub: [or maybe they have already??] Also pumped that I can use points to buy my regular skincare stuff now!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 25, 2014)

Last month I didn't get the email to choose until the window was closed. This time the only thing I would have picked (cream eyeshadow) was out when I wnt to choose. So whatever, I didn't choose anything and will just get a normal box. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 25, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Boo, did Birchbox put a stop to being able to buy giftcards with points?  I just tried and it would only let me put it on a cc but I wanted to use points.  Maybe it has been so long since I have done it, I did it wrong?


tricky tricky BB...I just tried it too and it wouldn't let me purchase a gift card with points.  then I added a pick 2 to my cart - still no.  Then I started over and just had a pick 2 and another product in my cart - no gift card and then the points option came up.  I bought a gift card about a week ago using points so this new (and not a good change...)

eta if this is a permanent change and not some glitch they should set it so that points never expire...or else how will I hoard them all   h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok so I got my email for the 20% to use in the online store. I also went with the Laura Gellar sample of the eyeliner. This will be my first box so I hope it's a good one. I will probably order the chantecaille papillons butterfly eyeshadow compact. It looks so pretty. I remember seeing this item in a magazine. I haven't tried any of these brands so I am hoping to find some new faves. Anyone have any thoughts or reviews on these two brands.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Last month I didn't get the email to choose until the window was closed. This time the only thing I would have picked (cream eyeshadow) was out when I wnt to choose. So whatever, I didn't choose anything and will just get a normal box. Maybe I'll get lucky.


Man, time to go to bed.  The way this post was aligned on my screen, "cream" was right above "choose," and so I naturally read it as "cream cheese."



Tamarin said:


> tricky tricky BB...I just tried it too and it wouldn't let me purchase a gift card with points.  then I added a pick 2 to my cart - still no.  Then I started over and just had a pick 2 and another product in my cart - no gift card and then the points option came up.  I bought a gift card about a week ago using points so this new (and not a good change...)
> 
> eta if this is a permanent change and not some glitch they should set it so that points never expire...or else how will I hoard them all   h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This has happened before.  One time, at one point, the only gift card option available was a $110 gift sub, which made *no sense* whatsoever.  Things went back to buying-gift-cards-with-points normal a few days later.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 25, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> tricky tricky BB...I just tried it too and it wouldn't let me purchase a gift card with points.  then I added a pick 2 to my cart - still no.  Then I started over and just had a pick 2 and another product in my cart - no gift card and then the points option came up.  I bought a gift card about a week ago using points so this new (and not a good change...)
> 
> eta if this is a permanent change and not some glitch they should set it so that points never expire...or else how will I hoard them all   h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Has anyone emailed them to ask about this? I would but I have had to contact them too many times lately and I'm sure they have me flagged as an annoying complainer so maybe it would be better coming from someone else...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

It seems like this not being able to use points on gift cards is like a monthly glitch, I hope that's the case again. Oooh or we could take it as a sign that box pages are getting ready to load? Ehh ehh?!  :lol:


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It seems like this not being able to use points on gift cards is like a monthly glitch, I hope that's the case again. Oooh or we could take it as a sign that box pages are getting ready to load? Ehh ehh?!  :lol:


I wonder if they are locking down the gift cards because promo codes are active?  I have 400 points on 1 account and 100 points on the other and I want to order the Laqa lip lube set and revealed 2 palette and a pick 2 and use a 25% off code!  I would only have to pay 5.50 out of pocket!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I wonder if they are locking down the gift cards because promo codes are active?  I have 400 points on 1 account and 100 points on the other and I want to order the Laqa lip lube set and revealed 2 palette and a pick 2 and use a 25% off code!  I would only have to pay 5.50 out of pocket!


LOL this is EXACTLY what's in my cart right now, only it's slightly more expensive because I only have a 20% off coupon. Was debating buying it now or waiting until I have another 100 points. 

Great minds!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rhibrew (Jul 25, 2014)

It does show in BBs FAQ that you CAN use points to buy gift cards, so hopefully they aren't changing that as a policy and it is just a glitch.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 25, 2014)

panicked said:


> Does anyone recall approximately when boxes start getting populated on the website? I think going through all the box variations and figuring out which ones I might receive is my favorite part.


 I have no idea but it's my favorite part by far!  :lol:



allistra44 said:


> I really hope Birchbox starts sampling Skyn Iceland now that they have some items in the shop! :wub: [or maybe they have already??] Also pumped that I can use points to buy my regular skincare stuff now!


The eye gels were in some July boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 25, 2014)

I just checked my email and they put me on the reservation list for the Evergirl box and said to be on the lookout for the confirmation email on the 29th.

I know that I will get 5 items so the reviews will get me up to 500 points yay and I can finally go back to one box lol


----------



## Katexx (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi 

Long time lurker here posting for the first time!  I hate for my first post to bring bad news, but they're no longer allowing us to use points for gift cards.

 I was having the same problem as many of you, but haven't had time to check the board the past couple of days so I emailed them about not having the option to use points to pay for my gift cards and they responded this morning.  I actually came here thinking I would be comforted by all of you freaking out about the news and was shocked that no else had found out yet.  

This was the reply:

Thanks for writing in and I'm so sorry for any trouble or confusion.

I do see that you have two gift cards in your Shopping Cart right now, which is causing the trouble and preventing you from using your Birchbox Points.

*To clarify, we have updated our checkout process and Birchbox Points can no longer be applied towards the purchase of gift cards. So sorry for any inconvenience!*

Not to worry! Points do not expire for an entire year, so you will have plenty of time to redeem them on all of the amazing products in our Shop as well as Gift Subscriptions. Should you wish to purchase gift cards, you will still earn Birchbox Points for every dollar you spend.

  &lt;_&lt;   &lt;_&lt;   &lt;_&lt;   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Also, welcome @@Katexx!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

Well they basically guaranteed cancellations of tons of alt accounts. What a dumb move. I'm glad I just cashed out and bought stuff, I probably won't get more than one box anymore.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 25, 2014)

grrrrrrrr i worked 13.5 hrs yesterday so of course everything was sold out by the time i got to check my email


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 25, 2014)

LAAAAAAAAAME Birchbox. So lame. I guess that just about does it for me for having multiple accounts.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm pissed right now. I think I have around 200 points on 5 different accounts that I was going to wait another month or two to flip to gift cards. They gave absolutely no warning and just tried to quietly and sneakily change it. They haven't even bothered to change their FAQ. That is a Julepesque stupid change. I may wait another month to get more points on each account before canceling and cashing out, but there's no way I'll still have multiple accounts. Shame because they finally made it so you could guarantee you wouldn't get a bunch of boring dupe boxes using the PYS.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

LOL @ Julepesque!  :laughing:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

How sad is it that I'm actually having trouble falling back to sleep because I'm mad about the points? Lol

On the other hand, my mom and boyfriend think it's a waste and excessive for me to get as many birchboxes as I do and the points were always my justification. Each month I keep thinking I'll cut out one or two (this month I added a fifth) but this makes it A LOT easier. Kind of like once Memebox changed their shipping fees, I went from ordering 5 boxes at a time to none unless they had a fantastic promo code. I guess these companies want me to stop throwing my money at them haha.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> yeah but for the EG box - if you got the HP hello previously, for example, you may not be able to review it again, since it would count as a duplicate item. The 2 lipstains count as separate items since they were different colors, meaning you could open separate surveys for them even though they are listed on the same product page. We'll see how they handle reviews when box pages actually go up...


Crap, I have already gotten the HP and no. 4 that would really suck to get a 30 point box!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 25, 2014)

I just canceled sub #3 and explained the reason was the points/giftcards issue. I'm strongly considering canceling sub #2 as well. Partly out of annoyance, but also, I just have so much stuff...and I have 15 Memeboxes coming in the next 2 months.  :blush:


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Last month I didn't get the email to choose until the window was closed. This time the only thing I would have picked (cream eyeshadow) was out when I wnt to choose. So whatever, I didn't choose anything and will just get a normal box. Maybe I'll get lucky.


 
I was thinking of getting a third box and would be completely fine with it being a "normal" box.... Until I read the below.....



jayeme said:


> Has anyone emailed them to ask about this? I would but I have had to contact them too many times lately and I'm sure they have me flagged as an annoying complainer so maybe it would be better coming from someone else...





Kelly Silva said:


> It seems like this not being able to use points on gift cards is like a monthly glitch, I hope that's the case again. Oooh or we could take it as a sign that box pages are getting ready to load? Ehh ehh?!  :lol:


  
Hope you're right.



rhibrew said:


> It does show in BBs FAQ that you CAN use points to buy gift cards, so hopefully they aren't changing that as a policy and it is just a glitch.


  
Does it still say that? Based on the post below I'm concerned.



Katexx said:


> Hi
> 
> Long time lurker here posting for the first time!  I hate for my first post to bring bad news, but they're no longer allowing us to use points for gift cards.
> 
> ...


Really hoping this customer service person is wrong. Not only was I going to buy the gilt deal and add a third sub today, but I also tend to spend A LOT more when I'm using points as part of my order. If I can't combine points, there is definitely no need for a third sub and I also will most likely cancel my second sub too. If this has been part of their posted policy, I don't think they can just change it without telling anyone. Most companies (think paypal, amazon, ebay, Facebook, etc) send you an email when something on their policy changes. I'm not saying birchbox needs to send an email saying this specifically changed but they should be required to send an email saying something changed (and then of course it would be up to us to realize it was this or ask).

This really makes me sad. The point system is one of the reasons I always rave about birchbox. It's one of the reasons I have had some decent success in referrals.

I really feel like this will hurt their business.

When I have a decent amount of points, I always give in and place an order (I can never hoard too many because I get tempted like the points are burning a hole in my pocket). And when I order, I usually order a lot. Sometimes several hundred dollars on top of the points.

I'm starting to wonder if this company is growing too fast for their own good. It's no wonder the average company on the S&amp;P500 only lasts about 15 years these days. Birchbox originally found success in putting customers first. These policy changes may be funding things like the new store, all the sorry points they have to give away when PYS goes poorly, etc.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

And it is DEFINITELY true through their posted policy now that you can not use points to redeem for gift cards:





source: https://support.birchbox.com/hc/en-us/articles/200587540-How-do-I-spend-Birchbox-Points-

LAME!

ETA: read the last line of the policy in that pic. :-(


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 25, 2014)

Boo, Birchbox!

How much does the number of subscribers affect them? Am I correct in thinking that, like a magazine, they use the number of subscribers that they have to interest new vendors?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> And it is DEFINITELY true through their posted policy now that you can not use points to redeem for gift cards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I literally checked and screencapped their FAQ still saying you could redeem points for gift cards an hour and a half ago.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Wow. I literally checked and screencapped their FAQ still saying you could redeem points for gift cards an hour and a half ago.


Seriously? That's crazy. Someone should call them out on this contradictory information and tell them we have a whole forum of ladies who spend a lot of money with them who are demanding to know the truth!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow, just wow! Birchbox this sucks! Looks like I'll get both of my account to 100 points and then cash out and cancel at least one, if not both.

This is probably the way they've chosen to punish us who use promo codes every month to unsub and resub, they thought that they could get away with it without us knowing. When will they understand that they just aren't that smart?

I'm just so glad that I flipped my points to gift cards last week.

But honestly, what do they think they're accomplishing by doing this? They'll lose a lot of business and people will begin to shop elsewhere because they're incentives aren't very great. Considering I already have Sephora Flash, free 2 day shipping, 3 free samples of my choice with any purchase, and great promo codes typically on orders of $25, plus I can use ebates. Whereas Birchbox Aces only offers free 2 day shipping on orders over $100, or it takes at least a week if you don't spend that much, then they have "mystery" sample packs which are extremely hit or miss, and you have to spend $35. But that's it!

Ughhhhhh, vent over.... For now...


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Boo, Birchbox!
> 
> How much does the number of subscribers affect them? Am I correct in thinking that, like a magazine, they use the number of subscribers that they have to interest new vendors?


I would imagine 100% yes. I don't work on beauty brands but as someone who works in marketing I can feel pretty confident saying that.

The problem is though, at this point they have soooo many subs that even if everyone of us on this forum canceled all of our multiple subs, it wouldn't be a drop in the bucket for their numbers. Their shop sales numbers for items that have been sampled in boxes are also pretty high and probably another contributing factor for their sales team's success in gaining new brands for the boxes.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Wow, just wow! Birchbox this sucks! Looks like I'll get both of my account to 100 points and then cash out and cancel at least one, if not both.
> 
> This is probably the way they've chosen to punish us who use promo codes every month to unsub and resub, they thought that they could get away with it without us knowing. When will they understand that they just aren't that smart?
> 
> ...


For the record, I ordered something from Sephora on Tuesday and I already had it in my hot little hands yesterday (Thursday). That is definitely a deciding factor, especially if you're getting low on something.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 25, 2014)

I may or may not have just posted this on their Facebook page... I'll email them as well.

"Oh, look at that, you no longer allow us to use points to buy giftcards! Way to try and be sneaky about it, Birchbox! But guess what, I have a screen cap from just over an hour ago with the FAQ page that states gift cards CAN be purchased with points. Were you not going to tell us about this change or were you hoping your subscribers and customers would not notice? Explanations are needed! Don't try and be sneaky when there are entire forums with sections dedicated to Birchbox, your points system and your promo codes!"


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 25, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> For the record, I ordered something from Sephora on Tuesday and I already had it in my hot little hands yesterday (Thursday). That is definitely a deciding factor, especially if you're getting low on something.


Oh I know! I ordered on Wednesday and my package is coming today! I ordered from BB on Wednesday and I still don't even have a shipping notice.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I may or may not have just posted this on their Facebook page... I'll email them as well.
> 
> "Oh, look at that, you no longer allow us to use points to buy giftcards! Way to try and be sneaky about it, Birchbox! But guess what, I have a screen cap from just over an hour ago with the FAQ page that states gift cards CAN be purchased with points. Were you not going to tell us about this change or were you hoping your subscribers and customers would not notice? Explanations are needed! Don't try and be sneaky when there are entire forums with sections dedicated to Birchbox, your points system and your promo codes!"


I shall go like your post now


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I may or may not have just posted this on their Facebook page... I'll email them as well.
> 
> "Oh, look at that, you no longer allow us to use points to buy giftcards! Way to try and be sneaky about it, Birchbox! But guess what, I have a screen cap from just over an hour ago with the FAQ page that states gift cards CAN be purchased with points. Were you not going to tell us about this change or were you hoping your subscribers and customers would not notice? Explanations are needed! Don't try and be sneaky when there are entire forums with sections dedicated to Birchbox, your points system and your promo codes!"


Liked your post on fb! I'll definitely be emailing them too.
I don't really see what they gain from this. Whether you flip points to gift cards and combine them all on one account or use the points separately, people will just be using points instead of cash regardless. All they're doing is making Birchbox less fun and pissing people off. And the way they did that without announcing it... it wouldn't even be quite as bad if they'd given people a heads up. I hate when companies aren't forthright with their customers.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Liked your post on fb! I'll definitely be emailing them too.
> 
> I don't really see what they gain from this. Whether you flip points to gift cards and combine them all on one account or use the points separately, people will just be using points instead of cash regardless. All they're doing is making Birchbox less fun and pissing people off. And the way they did that without announcing it... it wouldn't even be quite as bad if they'd given people a heads up. I hate when companies aren't forthright with their customers.


A company will lose my business when they choose to not be transparent with me. This was really the icing on the crap cake that was served yesterday with no one being able to get through their site for the PYS. I never did manage to get through, I did call and email them though, and they claimed to have the items of my choice "reserved" but if that's not truly the case I will drop my sub from them so fast.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2014)

Damn, well glad I flipped almost all my points to gift cards. Glad they did this before the 1st, now I can cancel my multiple boxes and not think twice after I place a $70 order and pay for it all with gift cards.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Liked your post on fb! I'll definitely be emailing them too.
> 
> I don't really see what they gain from this. Whether you flip points to gift cards and combine them all on one account or use the points separately, people will just be using points instead of cash regardless. All they're doing is making Birchbox less fun and pissing people off. And the way they did that without announcing it... it wouldn't even be quite as bad if they'd given people a heads up. I hate when companies aren't forthright with their customers.


The difference is that instead of being able to combine a ton of points from multiple accounts to purchase big ticket items for a couple of dollars, if not for free, people will now only be able to accumulate a lesser amount of points in a given time period and may actually have to spend actual money in the shop to get the items they want. It's a pretty smart business decision on their part, in my opinion, even if it does negatively impact me. I can only imagine how much product they end up basically giving away on a yearly basis to people who are flipping points on to gift cards from multiple accounts. Frankly, I'm surprised it has taken them this long to do it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

While I am obviously irritated about the change... I don't really think Birchbox owes us any sort of big announcement for something that's actually a pretty minor change. I mean, we make up a pretty small part of their 800,000 something subscribers. I'm guessing the majority of subscribers don't even know about flipping points to gift cards.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm going to try and look on the bright side of this...instead of buying one expensive item, I will now buy multiple orders of smaller items.  So....more pick-2s I guess! 

I don't wear fragrance, which tends to be the most expensive product category, so while I was looking forward to trying some high-end skin care, I guess this doesn't impact me that much.  Still super annoying though, especially since I just bought the Gilt subscription and I was really looking forward to consolidating my points and making a big, satisfying buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 25, 2014)

rhibrew said:


> It does show in BBs FAQ that you CAN use points to buy gift cards, so hopefully they aren't changing that as a policy and it is just a glitch.


Ok good...that had me worried for a while   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: NEVERMIND I just saw everyone else's posts.  Honestly...if they are going to change it to this then they really need to make some other changes to how points work.  Like not just using all of them up even if your order total is less than the amount, or making it so that they don't expire.  In the end, regarding my sub, those points are the equivalent of the cash that I gave birchbox - and cash doesn't expire.  And I think this is the case for most subscirbers - their points come from the reviews or purchases with cash.  I can understand why they don't want people to flip promo code points to gift cards but at the same time...they still made the decision to offer those promos.  NOT COOL BIrchbox.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> While I am obviously irritated about the change... I don't really think Birchbox owes us any sort of big announcement for something that's actually a pretty minor change. I mean, we make up a pretty small part of their 800,000 something subscribers. I'm guessing the majority of subscribers don't even know about flipping points to gift cards.


I agree that no big announcement should have to be made but I appreciate a company who lets their customers know when there is an update to their FAQ.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, I suppose they figured it out.  They have given A LOT of sorry points and whatnot since the warehouse move.  I'm sure they went with this instead of raising prices elsewhere or downgrading/inflating the points per $ system so it would harder to get items (Kind of like Ipsy's ridiculous points system.)  

The points system is great.  I mean 10 points per item review in my box.  I may have to wait 2 months to get 10 bucks in the store, but that's awesome.  Let's hope they don't change it to 5 points per item review in a box.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

The part that pisses me off is that I started flipping cards because it's virtually impossible for me to figure out when my points expire, and they don't send out emails alerting you to imminent expiration any longer. I lost hundreds of points due to that.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> While I am obviously irritated about the change... I don't really think Birchbox owes us any sort of big announcement for something that's actually a pretty minor change. I mean, we make up a pretty small part of their 800,000 something subscribers. I'm guessing the majority of subscribers don't even know about flipping points to gift cards.


Another thing, like a girl mentioned on the post I made on FB, they can send us e-mails everyday about silly little things. I think it would be pretty easy for them to send out a mass e-mail saying that they've updated their FAQ.

But anyway, who cares? Our opinions really aren't going to change anything and it no longer matters.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 25, 2014)

That's been a HUGE issue I've had with Birchbox; they never announce changes, issues, etc. It would be so easy to send out a mass email.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> While I am obviously irritated about the change... I don't really think Birchbox owes us any sort of big announcement for something that's actually a pretty minor change. I mean, we make up a pretty small part of their 800,000 something subscribers. I'm guessing the majority of subscribers don't even know about flipping points to gift cards.


I agree. For every MUTer who is upset about gift cards, there's another subscriber out there who had no idea or doesn't save points or... Worse - doesn't even do surveys! But, this still sucks for us.

I am glad that I flipped my points to GCs last week and bought some headphones. C'mon UPS guy, show up please. Two day shipping but then I spend 3 days chasing the ups guy!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 25, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Wow, just wow! Birchbox this sucks! Looks like I'll get both of my account to 100 points and then cash out and cancel at least one, if not both.
> 
> This is probably the way they've chosen to punish us who use promo codes every month to unsub and resub, they thought that they could get away with it without us knowing. When will they understand that they just aren't that smart?
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think they're going to lose that much money. The majority of their customers don't have 2-4 subscriptions that they're flipping for points every month. With points, promo codes, free shipping, and sample packs I find that I'm usually getting a better deal than I ever would just being casual shopper at sephora.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 25, 2014)

I wonder how much of this was due to them lurking our threads and seeing us talk about using points to buy cards? It seems like other times we have found things (like when we used to find cheats to see boxes early, etc) those things would go away, too.

LEAVE US BE, BIRCHBOX.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm surprised they didn't do it earlier, tbh.  I think they really need to implement a way to choose how many points to use instead of automatically using 100 points to cover like 1 dollar over a multiple of ten.  I'm a one-accounter and that is my reason for flipping to gift cards.  Cart tetris to avoid losing points is annoying.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 25, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I wonder how much of this was due to them lurking our threads and seeing us talk about using points to buy cards? It seems like other times we have found things (like when we used to find cheats to see boxes early, etc) those things would go away, too.
> 
> LEAVE US BE, BIRCHBOX.


They don't need to check the forums, they probably can run a report and see that points were being used to buy gift cards, in what they might find to be excessive. What would be excessive, I don't know.

I wouldn't be surprised that financial is taking a closer look at things since they seem to be hemorraging points and product from the warehouse move debacle and someone decided to pull the plug on the points to GC flipping.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyway, onto a more lighthearted note. Who is excited for box pages to start populating? Like many of you have mentioned, to me that's one of the most exciting things every month because I like going through and figuring out which boxes I might be receiving.


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 25, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Anyway, onto a more lighthearted note. Who is excited for box pages to start populating? Like many of you have mentioned, to me that's one of the most exciting things every month because I like going through and figuring out which boxes I might be receiving.


I like the box pages even more with select a sample - it lets me really narrow down what I might be getting. I love spoilers - I'll never make it through a month unspoiled.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 25, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I like the box pages even more with select a sample - it lets me really narrow down what I might be getting. I love spoilers - I'll never make it through a month unspoiled.


I know! The PYS really allows everyone to narrow down their possible box, I really like that about the PYS option.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 25, 2014)

What's the August link again?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2014)

Now that I think on it, to me it's not really that big a deal, re: gift card/points thing.  

Like others said, I'll probably shop more at Sephora (better perks w/purchases instead of the iffy pick 2's, flash shipping, easy returns at the store nearby etc.) or do smaller orders for fewer things at Birchbox.  

I'm a bit torn, I love having multiple boxes because I like the opportunity to try or trade for different items.


----------



## jocedun (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, it's definitely disappointing about the points not being redeemable for gift cards. I wonder if we will still be able to purchase gift subscriptions with points, though?

Every 3 months I gift myself the subscription to my other account - so my 2nd account is free, essentially. I hope I can still do that, or I'll probably just cancel my 2nd account. I don't think I could justify $20 per month on BB, to be honest.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 25, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> What's the August link again?


There isn't one yet!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Well, it's definitely disappointing about the points not being redeemable for gift cards. I wonder if we will still be able to purchase gift subscriptions with points, though?
> 
> Every 3 months I gift myself the subscription to my other account - so my 2nd account is free, essentially. I hope I can still do that, or I'll probably just cancel my 2nd account. I don't think I could justify $20 per month on BB, to be honest.


I think the text specifically said that *recurring* subs can't be purchased with points, which leads me to believe that the fixed-term gift subs would still be okay.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I honestly don't think they're going to lose that much money. The majority of their customers don't have 2-4 subscriptions that they're flipping for points every month. With points, promo codes, free shipping, and sample packs I find that I'm usually getting a better deal than I ever would just being casual shopper at sephora.


I think the subscription-flippers are a fairly small minority of their customer base.  I didn't even realize people were trading points for gc's until I joined this board.    I have one annual sub and one monthly sub, and I never accumulate more than $20 in points on either.   I place an order from their store at least once every couple of months, between that and reviews I almost always have enough points to take at least $10 off.  Between that and the 20% codes they do every few months, and the gifts with purchase, I almost always come out ahead of what I would have paid at Sephora.

Sephora doesn't have a lot of the brands I buy anyway.   No Beauty Protector, no Liz Earle, none of the bath and body brands I like.  And lord, their stores smell awful with 50 different perfumes being sprayed all over the place and mixing together.  It discourages me from going in.  :blink:


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 25, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> LAAAAAAAAAME Birchbox. So lame. I guess that just about does it for me for having multiple accounts.


Ditto. I was using my second account to build up points for a Clarisonic Mia2. Feh. I guess I'll just get it to an evenish number of points, spend them, and cancel. 

I admit, when I told my hubby about how, between monthly 100 point codes and reviews, I was essentially getting paid to sub from month to month, he said 'How the hell do they make money doing that?' I'm guessing that they finally looked into the metrics of how sub incentive codes worked and decided it was a loophole they wanted to close.

Still, BB gives awesome value for money, overall. Their sub numbers will go down, but probably not as much as we might think. I think most subscribers don't read forums like this one and re-sub every month for points as a lot of us do. I mean, in an average month-to-month subscription, you're really paying $4-5, not $10, after you factor in your reviews. 

Funny part is, I was sitting here this morning trying to figure out how long it would take me to get $150 in points. I already have $40 in gift cards stockpiled from other accounts. Heh. Maybe I'll use my eBates check toward the purchase...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What would be nice is if they changed the gift card purchases to let members buy at a slight discount -- such as $9 for a $10 card, $22.50 for $25, and so forth.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 25, 2014)

And from their FB page: 

 


> BIRCHBOX Hi Diane! Thank you so much for your interest and passion for Birchbox! It's because of customers like you that we have such an amazing thriving community. We are in the business of surprise and delight, but we are still a business and there are financial reasons that we have to set an expiration date for points. Because some customers were trying to find a loophole in the expiration policy, by purchasing gift cards, we had to change our policy. We were absolutely not trying to hide this in any way, and are happy to talk about it here! Please keep the questions coming, thanks so much, Rachel


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 25, 2014)

This changing of the gift card policy means that I will be going back down to only one account. At one point I had 4, but it's just not worth it now. I wonder if this also means that they are working on their policy for 100 extra points for signing codes as well. Maybe finally changing it to new subs only? I'm so disappointed.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with how frustrating it is that you can't pick how many points to use. No, BB, I don't want to use 300 points to buy $22 worth of stuff. They need to implement a sliding scale like Memebox does for their points so I don't have to manipulate items in my cart to maximize the discount. :/


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 25, 2014)

This whole birchbox gift card change thing sucks. I see that the social media director cuts and pastes the same response for every question about the flipping points thing, smh. I'm only down to two accounts and maybe down to one beginning in September. I will keep shopping at sephora since I get my items the next day anyway with three day shipping and I'm so close to getting to the rouge level. Forget birchbox with this change, crappy pick twos and lack of transparency.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 25, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> And from their FB page:
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...


They absolutely were trying to hide it by not sending an e-mail to everyone with the new updated policy and by not announcing it on social media.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 25, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Get a small blush brush or an angled one and a light hand. I make a 3 starting at temple, then under cheek bone, then jaw line After it is on, take another brush or the same one and flush it upward on the cheek or small circular motion to blend it.  Blending makes a difference.
> 
> Hard for me to explain but the following YouTubers helped me figure it out:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will try this.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 25, 2014)

It kinda rubs me the wrong way that they have control on what we can or cannot purchase with our points. I mean, they are MY points.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I agree with how frustrating it is that you can't pick how many points to use. No, BB, I don't want to use 300 points to buy $22 worth of stuff. They need to implement a sliding scale like Memebox does for their points so I don't have to manipulate items in my cart to maximize the discount. :/


Thiiiiis. That's like the main reason I would do gift cards, I don't want to lose points because I didn't have an exact amount in my cart and didn't want to fill it up with crap to hit the target number. Let me use it in DOLLAR increments, not $10 and we're solid BB. 

From a business standpoint, I totally get it and am quite surprised it took them so long to even address this, but alas, it might be my last month as a multi-account holder. Just wait for August to be up, review &amp; find a good purchase to make with a 20% off code and wave goodbye to it. 

Now, fun time, let's get some more spoilers for this month!! I wonder what other products will be in the regular, non-curated box!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 25, 2014)

I think this is being blown out of proportion. Its a loophole, plain and simple. Anyone looking at this from the outside would say its a matter of time before they changed the policy. You're still allowed to spend your points as you please. You're just not allowed to game the system.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Well for one thing, thanks for giving me so much to read when I got home today! Here's how my day went.
> 
> 1) 6 am start driving (from KY to NC. As the only adult. With 2 little boys and a dog)
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you (and, presumably, the boys and the dog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) survived the drive home.  I had an unplanned 6 hour road trip last week when a flight was cancelled and it was torture.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not that BOTHERED by the change, because I currently have only one sub anyway, and have only opened a 2nd sub a couple of times. I understand their reasoning, and that they are a business afterall...but still...I really liked having that option! For me, not so much to "game the system" or whatever, but since I only have a 2nd account open occasionally, to be able to "take those points with me" or whatever...


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I honestly don't think they're going to lose that much money. The majority of their customers don't have 2-4 subscriptions that they're flipping for points every month. With points, promo codes, free shipping, and sample packs I find that I'm usually getting a better deal than I ever would just being casual shopper at sephora.


I agree. I know quite a few people who get BB and most of them don't even bother reviewing the products. I have to complete my mother's surveys for her.

My Sephora is a sad little store inside the JC Penney. The product selection is limited and they are very stingy with samples. I buy from BB because I think  the points system is superior to Sephora: $10 credit in the store rather than having to select from deluxe samples which usually do not appeal to me. Also, I don't have to pay sales tax with BB so that is an automatic 10% savings for me right there. I do understand how BB might not be as appealing if you live in a larger town or live in a place where you must pay the sales tax.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 25, 2014)

well this explains why I never saw the option to use points for gift card purchases...I figure the next thing will be not being able to cancel and re-sub every time a new 100 point deal is available


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I think this is being blown out of proportion. Its a loophole, plain and simple. Anyone looking at this from the outside would say its a matter of time before they changed the policy. You're still allowed to spend your points as you please. You're just not allowed to game the system.


I'm surprised this was the first to go and not the unsubbing/resubbing.  No offense to anyone who does it (I've done my fair share of using loopholes, but once it's gone I get it).  Still, taking 300 points for $20.01 is silliness.  I want to use 200 and pay the penny out of pocket.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I think this is being blown out of proportion. Its a loophole, plain and simple. Anyone looking at this from the outside would say its a matter of time before they changed the policy. You're still allowed to spend your points as you please. You're just not allowed to game the system.


Except you can't really spend your points how you want.  Have more points than what the order total actually is?  Too bad, you'll lose the extra points.  And points expire after a year - so if you're trying to save up for something, or the stuff you want goes out of stock right before your points expire, too bad.  If they changed the policy so that you could choose how many points to spend on a purchase, that would make up for all this.  And for people who have subs - birchbox basically takes your money and hangs onto it in the form of points.  $10 a month is still taken out of your bank account per box (disregarding sub sign up promos here).  Birchbox gets the samples for free from the companies.  So really your money is sitting there until you decide what full size products you want to receive in exchange.  If your points expire, Birchbox already got money from you, so in the end your money went towards sample curation, packaging, and shipping.  And if you are ok with spending $10 a month on that, then there's no issue.  But there are others who feel differently.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I'm surprised they didn't do it earlier, tbh.  *I think they really need to implement a way to choose how many points to use instead of automatically using 100 points to cover like 1 dollar over a multiple of ten.*  I'm a one-accounter and that is my reason for flipping to gift cards.  Cart tetris to avoid losing points is annoying.


Ulta does that, so I'm sure it's possible.

Placed a "see ya, account #3 order" to use up my points.  I got the Amrbrosia polish, a new bottle of BP spray, a pack of Yes to Cucumber wipes and a pick 2, used the 3months20 code and my 300 points.  Paid $1.15 for the lot.

I think the thing I'm saddest about is not being able to squirrel all the points for Secret Santa.  It was always nice to be able to splurge for my giftees using points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 25, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Except you can't really spend your points how you want. Have more points than what the order total actually is? Too bad, you'll lose the extra points. And points expire after a year - so if you're trying to save up for something, or the stuff you want goes out of stock right before your points expire, too bad. If they changed the policy so that you could choose how many points to spend on a purchase, that would make up for all this. And for people who have subs - birchbox basically takes your money and hangs onto it in the form of points. $10 a month is still taken out of your bank account per box (disregarding sub sign up promos here). Birchbox gets the samples for free from the companies. So really your money is sitting there until you decide what full size products you want to receive in exchange. If your points expire, Birchbox already got money from you, so in the end your money went towards sample curation, packaging, and shipping. And if you are ok with spending $10 a month on that, then there's no issue. But there are others who feel differently.


Points expiring after a year has always been a policy, you agree to it when you sign up. If people are concerned about when their points expired then they need to look and see then they got them on their account, there's a list on your profile and I get emailed every time I get more points. Points having an expiration date is no different than gift cards or coupons having an expiration date.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I'm surprised this was the first to go and not the unsubbing/resubbing. No offense to anyone who does it (I've done my fair share of using loopholes, but once it's gone I get it). Still, taking 300 points for $20.01 is silliness. I want to use 200 and pay the penny out of pocket.


I don't see how they could actually keep the month to month feature and not allow unsubbing/resubbing. It wouldn't be month to month otherwise.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 25, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Ulta does that, so I'm sure it's possible.
> 
> Placed a "see ya, account #3 order" to use up my points.  I got the Amrbrosia polish, a new bottle of BP spray, a pack of Yes to Cucumber wipes and a pick 2, used the 3months20 code and my 300 points.  Paid $1.15 for the lot.
> 
> I think the thing I'm saddest about is not being able to squirrel all the points for Secret Santa.  It was always nice to be able to splurge for my giftees using points.


Yeah, that's the main bummer for me...I was planning to reactivate my 2nd account to save up some points for my SS. Oh well!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I don't see how they could actually keep the month to month feature and not allow unsubbing/resubbing. It wouldn't be month to month otherwise.


I definitely don't think they could/should stop subbing and unsubbing. I AM surprised that they haven't made the 100 point codes, etc. for new subscribers only, or maybe those who have been unsubscribed for longer than a couple of months, or something.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I don't see how they could actually keep the month to month feature and not allow unsubbing/resubbing. It wouldn't be month to month otherwise.


I mean using codes.  A lot of codes for other sites are good for 'new accounts only.'  It's kind of what I have come to expect from most companies.  I really think that even without codes and giftcards that the point system is a great deal.  I have one box only and haven't spend a dime on mascara or sunscreen in over a year because of $10 a month and then I've gotten fun things I can't afford normally with points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I mean using codes. A lot of codes for other sites are good for 'new accounts only.' It's kind of what I have come to expect from most companies. I really think that even without codes and giftcards that the point system is a great deal. I have one box only and haven't spend a dime on mascara or sunscreen in over a year because of $10 a month and then I've gotten fun things I can't afford normally with points.


That's fair. I'm guilty of it but I also realize I'm not entitled to it. I wouldn't be surprised if the 100 point codes being excluded for accounts older than 3 months or 1 month or something was the next change they made.


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 25, 2014)

The gilt city deal says its only valid for new accounts or ones that have been inactive for 3 months but the customer service representative I spoke to told me I could unsub and then apply it.  Worked for me.  One year of Birchbox for $80 and $25 in points.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> One thing that just occurred to me: Is there any such a thing as a high-traffic-capable... I don't even know what to call it. Some third-party IT entity that Birchbox could pay to essentially borrow/lease/rent tosupport this pick-a-sample program. In this fantasy vision, this third party's sole reason for existing would be to be hearty enough with the capacity to handle a million people logging in and picking their item simultaneously for just these few days each month. Then Birchbox wouldn't need to upgrade, just figure out how to merge the third-party files with their own to get the right samples to the right people.
> 
> Tl;dr: Contract this shit out, Birchbox.


I read your comment and thought "oh...that sounds like a  good idea." My husband is an IT Analyst so I asked him how/if that would work. Short answer: No, it would be stupid expensive and extremely wasteful to use server space for a few days. Most places probably wouldn't even do it, because of the amount of work involved. Bandwidth MIGHT help, but it's not really the problem. He used an analogy I really liked (and understood) so I wanted to share it.

Imagine the Birchbox website as a parking garage. There are 2 entrances and exits, to manage the flow of traffic. On a typical day, this is all fine and dandy. It works. People can get in and out with no lines, and they can find a spot easily enough. However, if there's an event downtown, this parking garage fills up fast, doesn't it? Well, same with BB servers on PYS day. There are only so many stalls in the parking garage. (Just like the server, only so many people can access it at once.) Adding bandwidth would be like adding extra entrances and exits. While it might direct the flow of traffic and might speed things a long a bit, it still doesn't change the fact that there just aren't enough parking stalls, and they can't just add more very easily. So, you asked about using a different server for a few days? I thought it made sense. He said it would basically be like moving EVERYTHING from one parking garage, and building another one. You would have to catalog(You'd hate for your car to get lost, no?) and mark every car that's already in parking garage A before moving them. You have to transfer all employees, elevators, stairs, and yes, even repaint lines in the new parking garage. Then in 3 days, move it all back. The other reason business don't do this is there's more room for error. That car moving from parking garage A to parking garage B is far more likely to get damaged in transit than it is just chilling in a parking spot. There only real option is to build a new, larger, parking garage. It's an expensive endeavor and will be more painful for all of us than the warehouse move. They could be working on it behind the scenes, typically they don't announce this stuff in fear of a system being breached (again with moving the cars.)

TL;DR, Birchbox website and server is a parking garage, bandwidth would be like adding more exists and entrances, but what we need is more parking spots! 

I really need more makeup to play with so I stay away from computers...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> I read your comment and thought "oh...that sounds like a  good idea." My husband is an IT Analyst so I asked him how/if that would work. Short answer: No, it would be stupid expensive and extremely wasteful to use server space for a few days. Most places probably wouldn't even do it, because of the amount of work involved. Bandwidth MIGHT help, but it's not really the problem. He used an analogy I really liked (and understood) so I wanted to share it.
> 
> Imagine the Birchbox website as a parking garage. There are 2 entrances and exits, to manage the flow of traffic. On a typical day, this is all fine and dandy. It works. People can get in and out with no lines, and they can find a spot easily enough. However, if there's an event downtown, this parking garage fills up fast, doesn't it? Well, same with BB servers on PYS day. There are only so many stalls in the parking garage. (Just like the server, only so many people can access it at once.) Adding bandwidth would be like adding extra entrances and exits. While it might direct the flow of traffic and might speed things a long a bit, it still doesn't change the fact that there just aren't enough parking stalls, and they can't just add more very easily. So, you asked about using a different server for a few days? I thought it made sense. He said it would basically be like moving EVERYTHING from one parking garage, and building another one. You would have to catalog(You'd hate for your car to get lost, no?) and mark every car that's already in parking garage A before moving them. You have to transfer all employees, elevators, stairs, and yes, even repaint lines in the new parking garage. Then in 3 days, move it all back. The other reason business don't do this is there's more room for error. That car moving from parking garage A to parking garage B is far more likely to get damaged in transit than it is just chilling in a parking spot. There only real option is to build a new, larger, parking garage. It's an expensive endeavor and will be more painful for all of us than the warehouse move. They could be working on it behind the scenes, typically they don't announce this stuff in fear of a system being breached (again with moving the cars.)
> 
> ...


These are really good analogies/explanations. Thank you (and your husband)! I totally feel like I learned something haha.

Well, I guess it's good I'll cut down on accounts. I really needed to and this will give me the push I needed. Now I just can't wait for August boxes to start loading so I can narrow down which ones I can get!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 25, 2014)

WAAAAH. I was travelling literally all day yesterday... from 6am Germany time until 8pm California time, and passed out until 4:30am this morning... kinda skipped all of July 24th.

I totally would have picked the special box on one of the accounts. Oh well I picked the bronzer on my other account and hopefully the push up liner will be in other boxes, I was meh about the other options.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Points expiring after a year has always been a policy, you agree to it when you sign up. If people are concerned about when their points expired then they need to look and see then they got them on their account, there's a list on your profile and I get emailed every time I get more points. Points having an expiration date is no different than gift cards or coupons having an expiration date.


My main point was the that the only way to guarantee that you could spend your points when and how you wanted was to use them as gift cards.  I am ok with the active period being a year, but the inability to choose the amount of points you spend is a big drawback.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

@@DonutsDriver To use the parking garage analogy, I was thinking more along the lines of a parking garage used but not owned by a concert hall, a hockey arena, a basketball coliseum, a football stadium, a baseball stadium, and a college. During the schoolday, the college gets it. When there's no hockey game, a concert can use the facility. And so on. In the scenario I'm picturing: Each person would get a link unique to their account but not directly linked to their account. They would go to that link and make their selection. At the end of the selection window, Birchbox could take the selection file and then merge it with their subscriber records. That seems like a simple database exercise to me.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 25, 2014)

They are starting to load boxes... Very, very, slowly, but still!! Boxes 1 and 2 are the only ones up so far and they both only show the Laura Geller eyeshadow!! Come BB I want to see them all and more products!!

I think the best part of the BB experience is the boxes being loaded... The anticipation!

Before anyone askes here is the link just change the end # once they really start loading:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb1


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 25, 2014)

Now I'm worried they may change and stop allowing us to resub and sub again with codes. Do you ladies think this could happen??


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> They are starting to load boxes... Very, very, slowly, but still!! Boxes 1 and 2 are the only ones up so far and they both only show the Laura Geller eyeshadow!! Come BB I want to see them all and more products!!
> 
> I think the best part of the BB experience is the boxes being loaded... The anticipation!
> 
> ...


Yay!! Hopefully there will be quite a bit more loaded by the time I get home from work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 25, 2014)

Not sure if this has been discussed, but I wish they would consider this:

I understand their reasoning for "stopping gift cards because some people were using that make the sure their points didn't expire after one year." But by that same line of thinking couldn't they make giftcards expire after a certain amount of days say a week tops. That way points would still expire after one year but people who have multiple accounts and wish to combine their points could still do so. I mean like someone said they are my points, so why should someone have to lose out on multiple sets of 100 points just because they are on different accounts. Idk maybe I'm thinking too much into this, but maybe gift cards with a limited time period could still get their wish across without all the backlast of just flat out stopping it in the middle of the night.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Now I'm worried they may change and stop allowing us to resub and sub again with codes. Do you ladies think this could happen??


Honestly, yup. It seems like this is how it used to be when I originally signed up.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@DonutsDriver To use the parking garage analogy, I was thinking more along the lines of a parking garage used but not owned by a concert hall, a hockey arena, a basketball coliseum, a football stadium, a baseball stadium, and a college. During the schoolday, the college gets it. When there's no hockey game, a concert can use the facility. And so on. In the scenario I'm picturing: Each person would get a link unique to their account but not directly linked to their account. They would go to that link and make their selection. At the end of the selection window, Birchbox could take the selection file and then merge it with their subscriber records. That seems like a simple database exercise to me.


I hear ya. I'm only playing messenger here. I was told "this just isn't how things are done, there's just too much work" it's defiantly not standard operating procedure. Even if I don't get it, I find it fascinating.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 25, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Now I'm worried they may change and stop allowing us to resub and sub again with codes. Do you ladies think this could happen??


Definitely. Its an extra perk that I didnt expect to last very long once they saw tons of people using it.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Honestly, yup. It seems like this is how it used to be when I originally signed up.


Booooooo!! How was it? Not being able to buy gift cards with points and not being able to resub and sub with codes? Oh and thanks for the response =]


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Definitely. Its an extra perk that I didnt expect to last very long once they saw tons of people using it.


Man that would be so sad =[


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Honestly, yup. It seems like this is how it used to be when *I originally signed up.*


What do you mean? Was the points system different way back when and it's gotten better and now it's heading downhill? I've only been around for about 6 months, so it's always looked the same to me.


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 25, 2014)

@@SophiaRae Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it's now against the law to have gift cards that expire.  

ETA: This is what I was thinking of: *Limits on expiration dates. *The money on your gift card will be good for at least five years from the date the card is purchased. Any money that might be added to the card at a later date must also be good for at least five years. Link: http://www.federalreserve.gov/consumerinfo/wyntk_giftcards.htm 

So not to expire completely, but within 5 years.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 25, 2014)

hmm...I mean I can see them offering points to resub on an existing account - like, 50 points if you come back to BB or something like that.  But those would be emailed specifically to your account, not promo codes that anyone could use. Kind of similar to what they do now with 20% off codes if you have stuff left in your cart that you haven't bought yet.

If their main issue is that they are giving away free points, then doesn't it make more sense to only allow 100 pt promos with new subs?  And not on resubs?  This way even if you flipped points to a giftcard, the main bulk of that would be people who paid for their boxes without the promos (ie, exisiting subscribers), so BB wouldn't be giving out points left and right.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> What do you mean? Was the points system different way back when and it's gotten better and now it's heading downhill? I've only been around for about 6 months, so it's always looked the same to me.


The question was about using codes to get more points when you canceled and resubbed. Codes used to only be available for use for brand new accounts. If you canceled, you could resub, but you couldn't use a code and get more points.
ETA: It seems like they didn't have a new code EVERY SINGLE MONTH, either.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> And from their FB page:


If expiration is the concern, I wish they would allow you to "gift" points as long as the points hold their expiration date.



casey anne said:


> It kinda rubs me the wrong way that they have control on what we can or cannot purchase with our points. I mean, they are MY points.


I have to stand up for them a bit here.... They really are the points they give you as part of their system and their policy that they create, so I don't think we can really call them completely our's. They definitely should have control. 



meggpi said:


> I'm surprised this was the first to go and not the unsubbing/resubbing.  No offense to anyone who does it (I've done my fair share of using loopholes, but once it's gone I get it).  Still, taking 300 points for $20.01 is silliness.  I want to use 200 and pay the penny out of pocket.


I agree. While it's hard to avoid people just opening new accounts, I really think the codes should probably be limited in how often they come out, or only for 3-month or more subs... that way people are at least sticking with the sub for some period of time. 



kawaiimeows said:


> I don't see how they could actually keep the month to month feature and not allow unsubbing/resubbing. It wouldn't be month to month otherwise.


Agree. The issue I think is more with the codes to do it every month. It encourages people to do it.



yousoldtheworld said:


> I definitely don't think they could/should stop subbing and unsubbing. I AM surprised that they haven't made the 100 point codes, etc. for new subscribers only, or maybe those who have been unsubscribed for longer than a couple of months, or something.


Agree.

Ultimately, I completely understand and agree with them on why they made the change. It makes complete financial sense. Ultimately, points are there to get you to buy more expensive things. Most people probably spend more than just points on purchases. That said, it's more the fact that once you could do it and now you can't and that they just kind of did it without making any announcement to a change of their policies. Most major companies let their customers know when something has changed. They don't usually call out what changed exactly, just that there was a change.

I also just happened to subscribe to a second sub and considered a third for the very reason and assumption that i could gift myself the points. I have $800 worth of stuff in my cart right now. Waiting for my 2-year anniversary code and figured I could use some points from two accounts to get a discount on that. I still would have been giving them probably more than $500 of my own non-points dollars if I were to buy everything in my cart. Now I might be swayed to buy less though since I won't feel like I"m getting as much of a deal.


----------



## klg534 (Jul 25, 2014)

I dont think gift cards are legally allowed to expire. BB points are store credit which can but a gift card cannot.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The question was about using codes to get more points when you canceled and resubbed. Codes used to only be available for use for brand new accounts. If you canceled, you could resub, but you couldn't use a code and get more points.
> 
> ETA: It seems like they didn't have a new code EVERY SINGLE MONTH, either.


Ah! There it is! Thanks! I too found all of the codes...strange. I'm usually able to cancel both of our subs each month. Last month I used the Women's Health code on my husband's Birchbox Man sub, for some reason I didn't think it would work. If they do close that loophole, hopefully they'll make the extra points in shop codes a bit better. I'm always tempted to use them until I realize 35 points on a 50 dollar order is far less than a 20% coupon.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 25, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> ETA: This is what I was thinking of: *Limits on expiration dates. *The money on your gift card will be good for at least five years from the date the card is purchased. Any money that might be added to the card at a later date must also be good for at least five years. Link: http://www.federalreserve.gov/consumerinfo/wyntk_giftcards.htm
> 
> So not to expire completely, but within 5 years.


I actually had no idea gift cards had no expiration dates by law. My train of thinking was along the lines of what my cable company does. From time to time they send me $10 promotional cards for being a member that expire after a month if I don't use them. But I guess that those are different since they are actual Visa cards instead of e-gift cars. Oh well. What's done is done, I guess we all will just have to be more proactive in knowing when are points expire and using them up before that happens


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The question was about using codes to get more points when you canceled and resubbed. Codes used to only be available for use for brand new accounts. If you canceled, you could resub, but you couldn't use a code and get more points.
> 
> ETA: It seems like they didn't have a new code EVERY SINGLE MONTH, either.


Oh okay-thanks!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> They are starting to load boxes... Very, very, slowly, but still!! Boxes 1 and 2 are the only ones up so far and they both only show the Laura Geller eyeshadow!! Come BB I want to see them all and more products!!
> 
> I think the best part of the BB experience is the boxes being loaded... The anticipation!
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I think this is being blown out of proportion. Its a loophole, plain and simple. Anyone looking at this from the outside would say its a matter of time before they changed the policy. You're still allowed to spend your points as you please. You're just not allowed to game the system.


I agree. I am surprised this policy change was not implemented sooner. It's one thing to have a couple accounts because you want more samples but another to have multiple accounts just so points/gift cards can be racked up so one can get as much free product as possible. It's not that I don't get it... we all want free stuff but people are gaming the system to do so.

I also think there will be some sort of change to the sub/resub policy because I'm sure they are wise to the fact that people are also doing this to rack up more points to get more free/discounted product.

BB is a business, plain &amp; simple. They need to look out not only for their subscribers but their own business interests as well.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 25, 2014)

I just heard back from c/s that I have been added to the list for the Everyday Girl box but it's not guaranteed and she said she added my email to their list...which I totally don't get since I already got emails about my account; orders, etc.

Whatever...I'm ashamed that I got caught up in the frenzy about these special promos...I need to just think along the lines that if I get the actual box/stuff I've paid for then it's all good.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> I just heard back from c/s that I have been added to the list for the Everyday Girl box but it's not guaranteed and she said she added my email to their list...which I totally don't get since I already got emails about my account; orders, etc.
> 
> Whatever...I'm ashamed that I got caught up in the frenzy about these special promos...I need to just think along the lines that if I get the actual box/stuff I've paid for then it's all good.


Any chance you use Gmail and Gmail is hiding some of their emails in certain folders?


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Any chance you use Gmail and Gmail is hiding some of their emails in certain folders?


No, it goes to my Comcast email and nothing blocked or in the spam folder for that email account.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 25, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Any chance you use Gmail and Gmail is hiding some of their emails in certain folders?


I had problems with this until I set up a filter to toss all my BB mails into their own tag/category.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> I actually had no idea gift cards had no expiration dates by law. My train of thinking was along the lines of what my cable company does. From time to time they send me $10 promotional cards for being a member that expire after a month if I don't use them. But I guess that those are different since they are actual Visa cards instead of e-gift cars. Oh well. What's done is done, I guess we all will just have to be more proactive in knowing when are points expire and using them up before that happens


The difference here is that the promotions are actually considered coupons, not true gift cards. It doesn't matter whether a gift card is physical or virtual, but the mechanism behind its existence does.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 25, 2014)

misstrix said:


> The difference is that instead of being able to combine a ton of points from multiple accounts to purchase big ticket items for a couple of dollars, if not for free, people will now only be able to accumulate a lesser amount of points in a given time period and may actually have to spend actual money in the shop to get the items they want. It's a pretty smart business decision on their part, in my opinion, even if it does negatively impact me. I can only imagine how much product they end up basically giving away on a yearly basis to people who are flipping points on to gift cards from multiple accounts. Frankly, I'm surprised it has taken them this long to do it.


:::Comes in waving white flag nervously and saying "Please don't shoot me!":::

So, ok, I would rather they allow you to still use points for gift cards too. Don't get me wrong. But speaking for myself, I didn't even think about doing that until very recently. I mean, people had mentioned it on MUT and I'd think "huh--wonder what that's about?" And I did have multiple accounts. What I liked to do, however, was this: Say I had 3 accounts going on a semi regular basis (one yearly, one I'd keep almost always, and one I'd sub and unsub as I felt like doing). I liked to let one account build up $30-$50 or so, then use the points and I'd only have to pay about $10-15 for the order, if that much, and I'd make sure I got a free pick 2. Meanwhile, the other accounts were still building up, so I never had that panicky (lol!) feeling of being totally out of points. This allowed me to buy things more frequently, but granted, if I wanted a big ticket item, it took longer.

Enter those 100 point codes from the past few months. I don't really like to sub and unsub unless I am actually wanting to skip a month or two entirely. I think I get better boxes when I stay subbed, but it could just be my imagination. Anyway, they did some update to their system that messed up my billing and I couldn't fix it for some reason. Thinking 'hey, it is their fault anyway,' I unsubbed the account I generally keep open, used the code, got the points, and was happy. Then, the next month, they do the pick your sample thing, and I wanted 4 of the 6 options, so I opened other accounts and felt I'd be silly not to use the codes on them too. All of this gave me lots of points on rarely used accounts. I have been wanting the #4 hair mask that costs $58 FOREVER AND A DAY! So, I did figure out how to do the gift card thing. I pooled my points. I ordered the #4, a Dr. Jart pore mask to try, and a Nelson J hair mask that was cheaper so I can spread my precious gold #4 mask out over a longer period of time. And, on top of that, I used a 20 or 25% off code. Almost a $100 order for which I paid $3.50 or something like that. (Not to mention, I have those July cards to send in which might put me out $40 *ahead*--as if Birchbox paid me to get all my boxes last month). But, this was rare for me. Most of the time, I liked to be able to place an order every other month or so and to try to keep points building on my other accounts.

So my question is: Is it really that big of an impact that you can't transfer points? I quoted this particular post because she mentioned 'big ticket items' and I could kind of see an impact there. You might have to set an account aside and build up to buy just 1 or 2 expensive items. But in the meantime, if you are getting those small items with your other 1 or 2 accounts, doesn't it work out to about the same thing in the long run? Maybe I'm not thinking of it right. And I wonder about the % off codes. It seems you can use each code once per account (unless it is for an anniversary at 12 months or something like that which is tied to one account). But other than those unique codes, things like MOBILE20, the welcome 20 or whatever code, and the like will still work on each account.

I'm actually wondering if this isn't going to be a bad thing for Birchbox in some instances. Like, I'll still use my points and try to accumulate bonus points when I can. But, I won't save them up as much. So, instead of placing a $120 order (for example), I might place an order for $50, one for $35, and another one for $35. I'll still pay in around the same amount of money and I'll make sure shipping is free before ordering. So now, they will get the same amount of money, but they will have to pay more to ship 3 orders instead of just 1, and I'll get more pick 2's out of them as well.

Sorry for being so wordy. I'm just honestly trying to figure out the impact and whether or not it is as bad as some people think it is on here. Can someone who used the gift cards more than I did please enlighten me?

ETA: Actually, I paid more than the $3.50, but not by much. Since they never offered $20 gift cards, I got a $25 on one account and paid $5 extra for convenience.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Points expiring after a year has always been a policy, you agree to it when you sign up. If people are concerned about when their points expired then they need to look and see then they got them on their account, there's a list on your profile and I get emailed every time I get more points. Points having an expiration date is no different than gift cards or coupons having an expiration date.


Most gift cards don't have expiration dates anymore though. I think some states started requiring that. Not disagreeing with you though as I think of the points as being different. Just saying. I've had cards for Cracker Barrel (my mom buys lots of them for me) and I'll find them stuck somewhere, call the # on the back, find out I've never used it and it is full, or I did use it but it has some random amount like $5.23 left. And maybe I've had that card for 5 years. It really is in their best interests to allow that as money depreciates rather than appreciates over time. That said, there's a difference between Cracker Barrel and Birchbox just like I see a difference between points and gift cards. Oh well.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 25, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> :::Comes in waving white flag nervously and saying "Please don't shoot me!":::
> 
> So, ok, I would rather they allow you to still use points for gift cards too. Don't get me wrong. But speaking for myself, I didn't even think about doing that until very recently. I mean, people had mentioned it on MUT and I'd think "huh--wonder what that's about?" And I did have multiple accounts. What I liked to do, however, was this: Say I had 3 accounts going on a semi regular basis (one yearly, one I'd keep almost always, and one I'd sub and unsub as I felt like doing). I liked to let one account build up $30-$50 or so, then use the points and I'd only have to pay about $10-15 for the order, if that much, and I'd make sure I got a free pick 2. Meanwhile, the other accounts were still building up, so I never had that panicky (lol!) feeling of being totally out of points. This allowed me to buy things more frequently, but granted, if I wanted a big ticket item, it took longer.
> 
> ...


But the thing is you didn't pay $3.50 for that $100+  order - you probably paid around $50 taking promos into account.  The rest of that money was given to Birchbox earlier when you ordered your sub boxes, sometimes months in advance.  This is similar to what most people, when they talk about making BB shop purchases, will say. For example. "Look at this stuff I got - it's $50 worth of product that I got for $0.01 out of pocket!!"  And of course if you look at your order, that's what it'll say on your bill.  But points are not "free" - you still paid $10 for each sub box, even if you got 100 point bonuses when you did so.  

eta: not sure if that was really clear. in this particular case, you did get a much bigger discount than you normally would, but this is a special case.  The main point is, BB points were once dollars in your bank account.  When you use points to buy stuff in the BB shop, you already paid for the products way in advance - the bill is so low because it's just the outstanding balance.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2014)

Back to the PYS, I just noticed that the 4 PYS options are all available again.  The EG box is still sold out though.

I dumped one of my accounts and contemplating canceling another.  I'll keep the ones I selected a pys option for August since (I hope) that ensure different boxes.


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 25, 2014)

My thought about not notifying customers of the policy change is simply put it is bad publicity-- and they do not want to churn any of that out there. As it has been stated numerous times, the people who did flip are in the minority and I'm sure the majority of birchbox subscribers get just one box a month.

I would think that stopping the cancel/resub people by making the codes a 'new account only' would be a wiser move as I think they're giving away more that way than in gift card churning. I think it is fairly standard practice that your points can't be used for gift cards. My points system at work is similar and it cannot be redeemed on gift cards either...it makes sense from a business perspective.

I'm starting to wonder if we will see them pull the reigns on sorry points, which I will be honestly disappointed in but at the same time surprised they are as generous...that being said if they keep on screwing up my orders/sub boxes without some sort of compensation they will eventually piss me off and loose my business. Heck they could just send out pick twos out as comp and that would still float my boat.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi ya'll, I just joined BB yesterday with the Gilt promo and got $25 in points from that. I figured with 5 samples per box I would end up getting the box for free and have the money I paid for the subscription to spend in the BB store. It sounds like I have to use all the points I have when I make a purchase or I loose them, is that right?

Also I chose the cream shadow as my pick, it sounds like they reveal boxes on their website. How do I find that? 

Thanks!


----------



## TracyT (Jul 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I mean using codes.  A lot of codes for other sites are good for 'new accounts only.'  It's kind of what I have come to expect from most companies.  I really think that even without codes and giftcards that the point system is a great deal.  I have one box only and haven't spend a dime on mascara or sunscreen in over a year because of $10 a month and then I've gotten fun things I can't afford normally with points.


I bought gift cards not to dodge the expiration policy rather to maximize the second account's points for my main account. I could wait ~2 for my main/annual sub to accrue more points for my purchase or redeem now with available points plus $10 gc from other account. #firstworldproblems

It's not the end of the world just need to rejigger my accounts. I got the Gilt deal on my second sub since my main was expiring soon. Might need to do a one month sub to get the 13 month anniversary code and big redeem before I shut it down.


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm wondering there is another reason for them to stop the points to gift card flip. Like something to do with having to report gift card purchases as income on taxes. The income brought in by GC purchases from points could essentially be double taxed, right?

ETA: oops hit post prematurely.

I meant to explain my thought process. The $ that pays for the subscription earns points, and is reported as income by the business which means taxes are paid on it.

Then those points (that have already been accounted for as income by bb) go towards payments for gift cards. The sales of gift cards then get reported and the income taxed.

Kind of like how the restaurant I work at recent stopped doing automatic gratuity because they would have to report that as income, even though it goes into the server's pockets and is then taxed again.

Anyways, just a thought to try to rationalize it.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 25, 2014)

TracyT said:


> I bought gift cards not to dodge the expiration policy rather to maximize the second account's points for my main account. I could wait ~2 for my main/annual sub to accrue more points for my purchase or redeem now with available points plus $10 gc from other account. #firstworldproblems
> 
> It's not the end of the world just need to rejigger my accounts. I got the Gilt deal on my second sub since my main was expiring soon. Might need to do a one month sub to get the 13 month anniversary code and big redeem before I shut it down.


The thing is, they specifically made it so you can_ theoretically_ only have one account. There's absolutely nothing wrong with opening other accounts under other emails, but they set up the point system on the premise that they were for one account.  They pulled the plug on transferring points from account to account a long time ago (shortly after I joined, so maybe 2 years?) probably because it was keeping people from spending money out of pocket on big ticket items.  People found another way to do it, so they are pulling the plug on that too.  Rewards systems are set up to keep paying customers.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 25, 2014)

My Sneak Peek prize package came, just now!

For inquiring minds, they sent me one of the Cythia Rowley lip stains in Sugar (which I already sampled, maybe this will go to my mom)

and the perfume is the 1.7 flo oz size, which is the smaller of the two, but is honkin huge. The perfume has really grown on me, since a generous forumite gifted me a sample. Score!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2014)

Generally gift cards are not considered income (for a business) until someone redeems them.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> Hi ya'll, I just joined BB yesterday with the Gilt promo and got $25 in points from that. I figured with 5 samples per box I would end up getting the box for free and have the money I paid for the subscription to spend in the BB store. It sounds like I have to use all the points I have when I make a purchase or I loose them, is that right?
> 
> Also I chose the cream shadow as my pick, it sounds like they reveal boxes on their website. How do I find that?
> 
> Thanks!


You have a year to use points before they expire. To maximize your point buying make sure to have your cart be around the amount of points you want to spend. Say you have 20.00 in points, you want your cart to be a 20.00 or over. If it is at 15.00 and you use your points then you lose 5.00 in points. Because points can only be redeemed in 10.00 increments.

The boxes don't come out till the 10th.

The is a faq around here somewhere that should help you out.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 25, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> But the thing is you didn't pay $3.50 for that $100+  order - you probably paid around $50 taking promos into account.  The rest of that money was given to Birchbox earlier when you ordered your sub boxes, sometimes months in advance.  This is similar to what most people, when they talk about making BB shop purchases, will say. For example. "Look at this stuff I got - it's $50 worth of product that I got for $0.01 out of pocket!!"  And of course if you look at your order, that's what it'll say on your bill.  But points are not "free" - you still paid $10 for each sub box, even if you got 100 point bonuses when you did so.
> 
> eta: not sure if that was really clear. in this particular case, you did get a much bigger discount than you normally would, but this is a special case.  The main point is, BB points were once dollars in your bank account.  When you use points to buy stuff in the BB shop, you already paid for the products way in advance - the bill is so low because it's just the outstanding balance.


Well, yes, of course I realize the money invested to get those points (not counting the promo codes for 100 extra points). I was just making a point about not letting us use points for gift cards anymore.

I think after I wrote that, someone basically said Birchbox had said why they did it was to stop people gifting points that were about to expire. I question whether or not this is the only reason, or even the real reason, but I guess it makes some sense. If they can get the points to expire, they make more money. A simplified way of looking at it, of course, but that's what it boils down to. And, having points expire helps them plan for each time period--year to year, quarterly, etc.--a lot better. Points are kind of like IOU's that are out there until they expire and they never know if anyone will call them in or not. That said, one reason I've used Sephora over Ulta is due to points expiring. Just saying. It can make a difference to some consumers.


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 25, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Generally gift cards are not considered income (for a business) until someone redeems them.


Hmm... thats interesting since the money has left my pocket and is in theirs, it's not like you can return a gift card for cash. Even so, that still fits with my observation. Regardless of when income is considered BB's (when the GC is purchased or redeemed) it is still considered and taxed, correct?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 25, 2014)

TracyT said:


> I bought gift cards not to dodge the expiration policy rather to maximize the second account's points for my main account. I could wait ~2 for my main/annual sub to accrue more points for my purchase or redeem now with available points plus $10 gc from other account. #firstworldproblems
> 
> It's not the end of the world just need to rejigger my accounts. I got the Gilt deal on my second sub since my main was expiring soon. Might need to do a one month sub to get the 13 month anniversary code and big redeem before I shut it down.


That's what I did it for too, on the few occasions I did it. That said, I honestly don't know if any of my points were about to expire on my rarely used accounts. So I *might* have done it without realizing it. Since I only waited a few days after purchasing the gift cards to use them, I doubt it would have made a difference. I will say this: I think Birchbox may be missing a HUGE point here--they need to make it easier to tell if points are going to expire or not. I shouldn't have to look back and calculate things. They should put up some kind of warning on your account about 2 months before you have points that are set to expire. (Should be easy to program into their system to trigger automatically, right?) Say something like this on your points history page and maybe put it in red so it is noticable:

7/25/2014--WARNING: You have (insert # here) worth of points which are set to expire 2 months from today's date, on 9/25/2014. If you do not use your points within this time frame, these points will no longer be available and will be deducted from your account.

For most people, this should prompt them to place an order. If the points set to expire are 267 and someone has 542 points, maybe they place a $38 order and use 400 points. This would leave 142 points and those should not be in danger of expiring for several more months, especially since they essentially went beyond 100 points over what was expiring (if that makes sense). I just think expecting everyone to monitor every point is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## TracyT (Jul 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> The thing is, they specifically made it so you can_ theoretically_ only have one account. There's absolutely nothing wrong with opening other accounts under other emails, but they set up the point system on the premise that they were for one account.  They pulled the plug on transferring points from account to account a long time ago (shortly after I joined, so maybe 2 years?) probably because it was keeping people from spending money out of pocket on big ticket items.  People found another way to do it, so they are pulling the plug on that too.  Rewards systems are set up to keep paying customers.


Totally makes sense. I'm not disagreeing with BB making the change hence the #firstworldproblems. Like others I'm surprised it's taken this long to do so. 

The GC from one to another account a la alterna-transfer was just a way to skirt impatience since I had a year sub anyway. There are items I love and there are items I love in sample sizes - most fall into the latter group. If they had the option online to choose other samples like they have in the NYC store, I'd totally be up for it. 

Ack unless it's for gifting I have the hardest time redeeming for full sizes.


----------



## TracyT (Jul 25, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> You have a year to use points before they expire. To maximize your point buying make sure to have your cart be around the amount of points you want to spend. Say you have 20.00 in points, you want your cart to be a 20.00 or over. If it is at 15.00 and you use your points then you lose 5.00 in points. Because points can only be redeemed in 10.00 increments.
> 
> The boxes don't come out till the 10th.
> 
> The is a faq around here somewhere that should help you out.


Here's the FAQ for Birchbox:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/

still working out how to tag: @@SaraP


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Hmm... thats interesting since the money has left my pocket and is in theirs, it's not like you can return a gift card for cash. Even so, that still fits with my observation. Regardless of when income is considered BB's (when the GC is purchased or redeemed) it is still considered and taxed, correct?


From an accounting perspective, "cash in" does not equal "income."

While the company has the money, it owes the gift card holder goods in that amount. So outstanding gift certificates and gift cards are liabilities of the issuer until they are used or expire. Then the company gets to count it as "income."

Tax accounting is a whole other set of books!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 25, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Hmm... thats interesting since the money has left my pocket and is in theirs, it's not like you can return a gift card for cash. Even so, that still fits with my observation. Regardless of when income is considered BB's (when the GC is purchased or redeemed) it is still considered and taxed, correct?


Most of the time when a customer purchases a gift card, it is recorded a liability. When it is redeemed it becomes revenue and the liability is reduced. And the business can defer the tax payment for a period of time no longer than two years.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 25, 2014)

Got excited for a minute. Saw you could click to 'shop August's box' and thought it might show some products, but nope. Rats!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 25, 2014)

It sounds like the rationale behind expiration dates and not allowing consolidation of points is basically to prevent people from using mainly points to purchase big ticket items.  I would love to see their data, because I can't quite figure out why this is a bad idea.  Any big ticket item you can purchase from BB is not going to be an essential item, most people would be similarly happy with a collection of orders of smaller items.  In economics terms, demand for these things is highly elastic.  So it seems to me that they aren't really getting people to order more (in terms of out of pocket cost), but rather changing the composition of what is ordered.  If you assume things like shipping and the pick-2s don't really have an impact (most orders probably have free shipping, they probably got the pick-2 items free), then this would only make sense if the high ticket items have a lower markup than cheaper items.  I have no idea if that's true or not, but I would've guessed the opposite. 

I guess I'm just wondering if this has actually had an effect on their profits, or if someone just spotted it and rang an alarm.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 25, 2014)

The real reason for the change, which they're probably not going to be blunt about, are the people who open 4 or 5 accounts and hoard points on gift cards. It was a matter of time. Even though it is *possible* to have multiple accounts by using multiple emails, that's really not how birchbox is meant to be used.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 25, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> From an accounting perspective, "cash in" does not equal "income."
> 
> While the company has the money, it owes the gift card holder goods in that amount. So outstanding gift certificates and gift cards are liabilities of the issuer until they are used or expire. Then the company gets to count it as "income."
> 
> Tax accounting is a whole other set of books!


But you can't have two sets of books !!!!!

Lol. Sorry I started have scary flashbacks to a sketchy company I interviewed with. Who actually asked if we could keep a set of books for tax purposes and a set of "real" books.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> But you can't have two sets of books !!!!!
> 
> Lol. Sorry I started have scary flashbacks to a sketchy company I interviewed with. Who actually asked if we could keep a set of books for tax purposes and a set of "real" books.


Accounting humor! No one can ever say they don't learn things on MUT.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 25, 2014)

@TracyT Thanks for the link to FAQ! Looks like it will have to updated to remove flipping info   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 25, 2014)

For those of you who don't use snapchat or just haven't added Birchbox, you can get 15% off all Ruffian nail polishes with promo code RUFFIAN15, today only! I haven't received any Ruffian nail polishes in my box to try so I don't think I'll be purchasing any, but I've read some pretty good reviews on them.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 25, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> For those of you who don't use snapchat or just haven't added Birchbox, you can get 15% off all Ruffian nail polishes with promo code RUFFIAN15, today only! I haven't received any Ruffian nail polishes in my box to try so I don't think I'll be purchasing any, but I've read some pretty good reviews on them.


I'm loving the new ruffian polishes. I might have to go and order some.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 25, 2014)

Some really great points brought up here about how issuing gift cards affect businesses.  There's a lot of stuff I wasn't aware of.  I guess my issue at this point is that BB seems to strongly push the ability to gain points and buy stuff in their shop as part of the sub itself, at least in my opinion.  This is in contrast to a box like ipsy, which does have points which you can redeem for a few select items, or even other sub boxes that have no such rewards systerm. So in that case, if BB makes it less convenient for me to use the points I get, I am more likely to switch to a different sub box and buy from different stores.  And that's what confuses me here.  I understand that they are a business and they need to make sure they're profitable.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 25, 2014)

Did anyone get an email confirmation about their sample choice?  Or just the confirmation on the webpage?


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 25, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Did anyone get an email confirmation about their sample choice?  Or just the confirmation on the webpage?


I think they're only sending out the emails on the 29th (which is also when the selection period ends)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> @TracyT Thanks for the link to FAQ! Looks like it will have to updated to remove flipping info   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a sneaking suspicion that its inclusion in our FAQ might have been what drew their attention to it.  When you search for a Birchbox FAQ on Google, ours is the first one after Birchbox's own.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2014)

So I had emailed BB yesterday about not getting the selection emails.

On Acct 2 (Have had since 3/14) they offered me the eyeshadow, eyeliner, bronzer and stainac I tried to request the everyday one but no dice.  Am getting cream shadow.

On Acct 1 got an email I can pick the 4 samples above but they can't send me emails because I opted out.  I seriously flipped out.  I have contacted BB 4x about this in the last year and they always say they will update me and never do.  

At work we are not supposed to access non work related pages but I totally logged into my gmail, wrote an angry email and gave a not satisifed on the "How do you rate your service."  Within 5 minutes of hitting send the CS person I was working with called and personally apologized for her tone in the email, and sent an email to follow up.

I was impressed by that but I felt bad I had to rage about something that takes time out of my day for something that is their fault.  I live on the West coast and the hours they are open are a) before I get out of bed or B) my entire work day and since I can only access my personal email on my phone it is not easy to search years of history.

So if you did not get a selection email just email and tell them what you want!

Thanks for letting me vent.  Today I am thankful it is Friday!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Hmm... thats interesting since the money has left my pocket and is in theirs, it's not like you can return a gift card for cash. Even so, that still fits with my observation. Regardless of when income is considered BB's (when the GC is purchased or redeemed) it is still considered and taxed, correct?


No the money isn't theirs, until the gift card is redeemed.

When you purchase a gift card your purchasing credit towards a future purchase, when a gift card is redeemed that's when it's the business counts it as revenue.

Regardless, I don't think taxes are the reason birchbox eliminated points for giftcards.


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 25, 2014)

I admire anyone who has points endangered of expiring.  I can't keep them that long!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 25, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I admire anyone who has points endangered of expiring.  I can't keep them that long!


Right??? I spend them quicker than I can get them. I have 390 driving me insane right now, waiting for august points from reviews.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Right??? I spend them quicker than I can get them. I have 390 driving me insane right now, waiting for august points from reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had 860 points on one account. I planned on saving them until the end of the year until kate spade gate.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 25, 2014)

Bored. Wish box pages would load. I actually have not made a sample selection on my annual sub yet. They didn't send me an email on it so I emailed them and they asked for my selection. I want to see if it is worth it to pick a particular sample just because the boxes are good first though, lol! I was so jealous of the Rosary boxes last month as so many of them had the Posiebalm. If that's the case, I'll order a stainiac even though I don't need it or a black liner I don't really want. Otherwise, I'm going to respond saying I have no preference this month but I do want to make sure I'll get an email next time we can select a sample.


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 25, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Right??? I spend them quicker than I can get them. I have 390 driving me insane right now, waiting for august points from reviews.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





nc42 said:


> I had 860 points on one account. I planned on saving them until the end of the year until kate spade gate.


I have 385 right now. It's the highest I've ever gotten without spending them.  I think I'm waiting for another LE Box.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 25, 2014)

Birchbox made it pretty clear early on that they do not want points from one account going to another. If I was in charge of this change I would definitely have done it differently, and would have limited each purchase to 1 gift card per order, or gotten rid of the $10 gift card which I think is where the majority of the abuse is happening.

I have never done the giftcard trick, I just patiently wait for my points to accrue on my two accounts and redeem one every 3 months ish and I still think I get a ton of stuff. considering it is $10/mo

I picked the bronzer one one account and played the gamble game on the other because I wasn't in love with any of the other 2 products I haven't already gotten. Hopefully by some stroke of luck it's an Everygirl box!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I admire anyone who has points endangered of expiring.  I can't keep them that long!


Seriously. I mean I haven't been a subscriber long enough to get close anyway, but my points are always burning a hole in my account. At one point I think I had 500 on one account because I remember getting a $50 gift card, but that's the most I've ever had. I love to spend way more than I care to save lol.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 25, 2014)

C'mon August Birchboxes, Load!  Load like the wind!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 25, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> For those of you who don't use snapchat or just haven't added Birchbox, you can get 15% off all Ruffian nail polishes with promo code RUFFIAN15, today only! I haven't received any Ruffian nail polishes in my box to try so I don't think I'll be purchasing any, but I've read some pretty good reviews on them.


Thank you for posting this! I picked up with Ambrosia with the 100 point credit I got, for them not being able to send it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted to get it earlier, but I didn't wait to waste my 60 points.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm guessing I must have opted out of emails at some point, because I never got anything about the July box (like a shipping notice or anything), and I never got an email about picking anything for August. But I can't find an option on the website to manage email subscriptions. Am I missing something really obvious here?


----------



## lovepink (Jul 26, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I'm guessing I must have opted out of emails at some point, because I never got anything about the July box (like a shipping notice or anything), and I never got an email about picking anything for August. But I can't find an option on the website to manage email subscriptions. Am I missing something really obvious here?


According to Birchbox the "your box has shipped" and marketing emails are two different things.  As far as I know there is no way to opt back into the emails other than to contact Birchbox.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 26, 2014)

lovepink said:


> According to Birchbox the "your box has shipped" and marketing emails are two different things.  As far as I know there is no way to opt back into the emails other than to contact Birchbox.


Okay, I guess I will email them then, thanks. I didn't even get a shipping email, though according to the website my (July, since I just resubscribed) box is currently at my local post office.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 26, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Okay, I guess I will email them then, thanks. I didn't even get a shipping email, though according to the website my (July, since I just resubscribed) box is currently at my local post office.


Ugh it's Birchbox so who knows!  They can't seem to get their ducks in row to save their lives!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 26, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I'm guessing I must have opted out of emails at some point, because I never got anything about the July box (like a shipping notice or anything), and I never got an email about picking anything for August. But I can't find an option on the website to manage email subscriptions. Am I missing something really obvious here?


yeah if you unsub from their newsletters, you unsub from pretty much everything else, unless you had a full-sized order that shipped and they sent you the tracking number. there's no way to cut down on the number of annoying emails you get from them during the week too (i asked, lol)


----------



## meganbernadette (Jul 26, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Did anyone get an email confirmation about their sample choice?  Or just the confirmation on the webpage?


No, just the confirmation. BB said they're sending out email confirmations on July 29th (I messaged them on Facebook).


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 26, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Did anyone get an email confirmation about their sample choice? Or just the confirmation on the webpage?


I did send them an email to verify that they had my choice because it had said we would receive an email confirmation. They had it in the system and said emails would go out July 29. So, as long as you got that selection confirmation message after you picked, it should be in the system.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 26, 2014)

regarding the points and gift cards - I am very glad that I cashed a couple of weeks ago and shut down my 2nd sub.

I am also thinking of shutting down my primary sub, as I really only need to have it for a few times a year, to keep the aces perk. 

plus I have too many memeboxes coming in.  I do think that they need to allow us to use the points like memebox does - you can pick how many points you want to apply to your order.


----------



## Weebs (Jul 26, 2014)

This new turn of events means I'm closing my 2nd sub as well.  I've been getting mostly duplicate boxes anyway so it was already on my mind to drop the 2nd account after August.  I never opted out of emails on my main account but I never get the pick your sample emails on that account - I had to email them to ask for the one I wanted (which they answered back to in less than 15 minutes!!).  On my 2nd account, I sent them a Facebook message about wanting the Everyday girl box, because whomever is answering people on Facebook is now saying that they have more Everyday girl boxes and they really aren't sold out (saw the replies yesterday afternoon saying to send them a Facebook message).  As soon as the email came through to me for my 2nd account, I went to choose the Everyday girl box and it said sold out... I'm not sure how it sold out in less than a few minutes.


----------



## flynt (Jul 26, 2014)

I know buying gift cards with points was a loophole but couldn't they wait to fix it until I exploited it one last time?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just got to 500 points on my second account yesterday and was going to flip it into a 50$ gc and pick two and close the account for good.  Since Birchbox thwarted my plans I just made one last purchase (cookbooks, hairbrush, &amp; tea)  and paid less than 5$ out of pocket.  Annoying timing but I understand why they did it.  

Also the CEW limited edition boxes were available at this time last year.  I haven't seen anything about them from Birchbox or any other company.  I wonder if they're just not happening.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2014)

flynt said:


> Also the CEW limited edition boxes were available at this time last year.  I haven't seen anything about them from Birchbox or any other company.  I wonder if they're just not happening.


If I remember correctly, CEW used different companies to distribute these boxes each year. I *hoped* that the Birchbox one would have been so successful that they just chose to stick with BB again, but I haven't heard anything about it anywhere, so I have no idea if its happening with anyone this year.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2014)

flynt said:


> Since Birchbox thwarted my plans I just made one last purchase (*cookbooks*, hairbrush, &amp; tea)  and paid less than 5$ out of pocket.


Hey, hold the phone!  Cookbooks?  Where?  Although I don't cook much (it's just too much of a hassle to cook for just myself), I do love reading cookbooks.  They're like fantasy novels for people who want to cook but rarely do.

(And some of them are fun reading.  My brother has one written by Coolio.  Didja know that Coolio owns a catering business?  Because he does.  And in vaguely related news, Snoop's uncle has a bbq joint a few miles from me.  Mmm, bbq.  Maybe I'll swing by and see if they're open today after I go see _Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_.)


----------



## flynt (Jul 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hey, hold the phone!  Cookbooks?  Where?  Although I don't cook much (it's just too much of a hassle to cook for just myself), I do love reading cookbooks.  They're like fantasy novels for people who want to cook but rarely do.
> 
> (And some of them are fun reading.  My brother has one written by Coolio.  Didja know that Coolio owns a catering business?  Because he does.  And in vaguely related news, Snoop's uncle has a bbq joint a few miles from me.  Mmm, bbq.  Maybe I'll swing by and see if they're open today after I go see _Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_.)


Here! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/short-stack-trio

They're mini cookbooks that focus on one ingredient.  I love egg and tomato recipes so I've been eying this trio for a while.  And I get you on loving to read cookbooks, even with all the recipes on the internet there's something different about an actual cookbook.  I put a limit on how many I can buy because I'm running out of bookshelf space but these don't look like they'll take up much space on the shelf.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey guys!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 26, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Hey guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooo very nice.  is it just me or does the full size menatour look more purple than the mini?  and would you be able to post swatches of the other lip lube colors?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Hey guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm drooling over these pretties right now


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> ooo very nice.  is it just me or does the full size menatour look more purple than the mini?  and would you be able to post swatches of the other lip lube colors?


I thought so too. It might be that its more shadowed in the photograph than the sample.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> ooo very nice. is it just me or does the full size menatour look more purple than the mini? and would you be able to post swatches of the other lip lube colors?


Here's Stranger Dangee (L) and Beezlebub ®, the rest I may not keep. Outer lines are 1 swipe, inner lines are several swipes.
No, it's not just you, the full sizes are all a little bit different from the minis. Wolfman is the most different. The only one I don't have is Pinkman and I now I need it to complete the collection! By far my favorite lippies


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 26, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Hey guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh! I ordered the set too &amp; totally thought they were going to be minis like last years set.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm very curious what the boxes will be like.  My BB lately has been destroying my Ipsy bags.


----------



## sobtian (Jul 26, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Hey guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get this from! it looks amazing

ETA: I found it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 27, 2014)

I posted a few pages back about my Sample Selecting Saga, excited that I have an update!

We'll start with secondary account - page wouldn't load, sent email with selection (Everygirl Box), received an email back that I was now reserved for it (but my phone wouldn't load the email for about 24 hours, oops).  I called in later that night on both accounts was told "too bad so sad", but then found the email (and a follow-up email from where I sent in screenshots) verifying I'd get the EG Box.  Yay!

Primary account - sent in email at pretty much the exact time as my 2nd account (Sent from my phone as I was in Hour 3 of a 10+ hour roadtrip). Never got an acknowledgement and/or reply.  Sent an email the next day from my iPad.  Same thing.  Finally got my computer back up, FORWARDED the second email from my computer, now as a 3rd email.... and got a reply!  I've been opted OUT of the eyeliner, and I'm IN for the Silver Sands shadow!!!! (Aha! They DID have some lurking around, still available to be given out!  I'm wondering if a bunch of people cancelled extra accounts after finding out about the GC/points thing, which freed up some samples?)

Still can't figure out why BB isn't getting emails on only ONE account from any Apple device, but OMG YAY FINALLY GOT MY SELECTIONS.  It only took what, 3 days? 4?

As a tribute to the Birchbox Gods, I will post a picture of the look I'm immediately going to do with the Silver Sands and Benefit Push-up Liner.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I posted a few pages back about my Sample Selecting Saga, excited that I have an update!
> 
> We'll start with secondary account - page wouldn't load, sent email with selection (Everygirl Box), received an email back that I was now reserved for it (but my phone wouldn't load the email for about 24 hours, oops).  I called in later that night on both accounts was told "too bad so sad", but then found the email (and a follow-up email from where I sent in screenshots) verifying I'd get the EG Box.  Yay!
> 
> ...


You're probably right. Probably a decent amount of cancellations which freed up some goodies. I saw on another thread a girl mention canceling. 4 or 5 accounts.


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 27, 2014)

Just went back to my original email and reserved the eye shadow. It wasn't available earlier so I had not picked anything. Thanks for the heads up. The every girl box was still sold out.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm glad you were able to get the shadow, @@linda37027 !  I was seriously bummed out when I thought I couldn't get it.  Haha I love the sample choice, but it's stressing us all out!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm glad you were able to get the shadow, @@linda37027 !  I was seriously bummed out when I thought I couldn't get it.  Haha I love the sample choice, but it's stressing us all out!


I can't speak for everyone, but I had a lot more trouble the second time than the first. I feel like people were anticipating the email to come on a specific day the second time (because they announced it) so since everyone was actively waiting for and looking for the email that day, more people went on the site at the same time and it clogged their system even more than the first time. I know it's helpful for a lot of people to know in advance when the email is coming, but I kind of wish they didn't tell us. I feel like it would have had people going onto the site more sporadically instead of literally all at once, and it would have made things easier since their system would have been more likely to be able to handle it.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 27, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I had a lot more trouble the second time than the first. I feel like people were anticipating the email to come on a specific day the second time (because they announced it) so since everyone was actively waiting for and looking for the email that day, more people went on the site at the same time and it clogged their system even more than the first time. I know it's helpful for a lot of people to know in advance when the email is coming, but I kind of wish they didn't tell us. I feel like it would have had people going onto the site more sporadically instead of literally all at once, and it would have made things easier since their system would have been more likely to be able to handle it.


I think you could be right. Last month I tried to reserve immediately, and had quite a bit of trouble. This month I was out when the emails were sent, so I didn't try to reserve until a couple of hours later. I had absolutely no problem selecting what I wanted.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am excited it looks like I will be getting my package at the beginning of the week. This will be my first box so I am looking forward to how they picked items for me.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 27, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I am excited it looks like I will be getting my package at the beginning of the week. This will be my first box so I am looking forward to how they picked items for me.


That is probably your July box. If you are curious to see what's inside login to your account on birchbox.com and under the box tab click women's. It will reveal your items. You can already review them for points before you get your box. You just click no when it asks you if you tried it yet. I think you can only get points for July item reviews until the end of the month so you might need to review before receiving.


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jul 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I posted a few pages back about my Sample Selecting Saga, excited that I have an update!
> 
> We'll start with secondary account - page wouldn't load, sent email with selection (Everygirl Box), received an email back that I was now reserved for it (but my phone wouldn't load the email for about 24 hours, oops). I called in later that night on both accounts was told "too bad so sad", but then found the email (and a follow-up email from where I sent in screenshots) verifying I'd get the EG Box. Yay!
> 
> ...


How did you get to see the selections again? Maybe I'm missing something. When I got the email I choose the stainiac, because the eyeshadow was out of stock. I went back to my original email and clicked it, but it just pulls up a page thanking me for choosing the stainiac. You can't change selections? Maybe just if you never picked to begin with? Bummer. I really wanted the eyeshadow.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 27, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> How did you get to see the selections again? Maybe I'm missing something. When I got the email I choose the stainiac, because the eyeshadow was out of stock. I went back to my original email and clicked it, but it just pulls up a page thanking me for choosing the stainiac. You can't change selections? Maybe just if you never picked to begin with? Bummer. I really wanted the eyeshadow.


Once your selection goes through I think the only way to change it is to email BB.  You can't change it on your own.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jul 27, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Hey guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_::This photo never happened.  This photo never happened.::_

If I pretend I didn't see this, I won't need to immediately click to birchbox's website and buy more, right?  I don't know what it is about LAQA, but I'm obsessed.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm the worst.  Less than an hour later, and I've bought the LAQA Fiver, and since I'm spending money, threw in a blush for good measure.  UGH.

_Edited because I know the difference between "threw" and "through" - I swear!_


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 27, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> I'm the worst. Less than an hour later, and I've bought the LAQA Fiver, and since I'm spending money, threw in a blush for good measure. UGH.
> 
> _Edited because I know the difference between "threw" and "through" - I swear!_


But you neeeeeded it! It's worth it! I'm already thinking of getting doubles so I can keep a set in my purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm sad I missed out on the Everygirl box, I swear I'm the last person on earth to get a deluxe size of the Benefit liner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm just realizing there is an August thread lol this month has been so busy.. Can someone give me the run down on the point thing? So no points can be used for gift cards?


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 27, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I'm sad I missed out on the Everygirl box, I swear I'm the last person on earth to get a deluxe size of the Benefit liner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't worry - check the trade thread after boxes come in.  There's always that item that everyone wants but at least a few people will be willing to trade it.



bluemustang said:


> I'm just realizing there is an August thread lol this month has been so busy.. Can someone give me the run down on the point thing? So no points can be used for gift cards?


Yeah, the policy was changed so that you can't buy gift cards with points anymore.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jul 27, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> But you neeeeeded it! It's worth it! I'm already thinking of getting doubles so I can keep a set in my purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm all about the doubles!  I already have doubles of Wolfman, and now I'll have doubles of Beezelbub.  I swear, lipsticks are my downfall.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 27, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> I'm all about the doubles!  I already have doubles of Wolfman, and now I'll have doubles of Beezelbub.  I swear, lipsticks are my downfall.


they're my downfall too. i just did a bite beauty haul this weekend. those colors give my face life!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jul 27, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> I'm all about the doubles! I already have doubles of Wolfman, and now I'll have doubles of Beezelbub. I swear, lipsticks are my downfall.


Ugh- so jealous. I am desperately watching the website, waiting for beezelbub to come back in stock. Birchbox - I want to give you my money, give me the lip products!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 28, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> I'm sad I missed out on the Everygirl box, I swear I'm the last person on earth to get a deluxe size of the Benefit liner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm betting it'll get sent out in some of the other boxes too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Or at least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 28, 2014)

Due to the change in points policy, I'm going to cancel my 2nd sub. And I'm sitting there with 95 points on it that I can't do diddly squat with. Pfffft.

But, on the *really* bright side... I have 1754 points on my main account and OMG I don't know what to do with myself!!!! At this point I don't even want to spend them b/c they're just so pretty all stacked up like that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am torn between 2 big items I want to buy: the Clarisonic pedi set, and the Sarah Potempa beachy hair curler thing. Anyone have either of those and can give me some opinions?? Thanks!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Due to the change in points policy, I'm going to cancel my 2nd sub. And I'm sitting there with 95 points on it that I can't do diddly squat with. Pfffft.
> 
> But, on the *really* bright side... I have 1754 points on my main account and OMG I don't know what to do with myself!!!! At this point I don't even want to spend them b/c they're just so pretty all stacked up like that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am torn between 2 big items I want to buy: the Clarisonic pedi set, and the Sarah Potempa beachy hair curler thing. Anyone have either of those and can give me some opinions?? Thanks!


If your 2nd account is aces or you can find a free shipping code you could buy something for $5 to get to 100 pts. 
...and holy cow 1754!!!! WOWZERS!! That's impressive!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone else SUPER anxious to get the sample choice confirmation emails tomorrow?

I'M FREAKING OUT.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 28, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> If your 2nd account is aces or you can find a free shipping code you could buy something for $5 to get to 100 pts.
> 
> ...and holy cow 1754!!!! WOWZERS!! That's impressive!!


I thought about doing that, but it's not an Aces account and the only thing I could even think about getting for $5 (that has free shipping) was the little iphone amplifier thing. Then I remembered that I don't even have an iphone! Haha my hubby does but idk if he'd ever use it? So I'll probably not do that and just pout about my points for a bit.

But yeah thanks I'm impressed with my points too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 28, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Anyone else SUPER anxious to get the sample choice confirmation emails tomorrow?
> 
> I'M FREAKING OUT.


I took a screen cap of my selection confirmation. If I don't get the email, and don't get my item, I'm using that as proof that it went through! Although realistically I probably won't do a darn thing if I don't get my item except complain here.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2014)

@@Rachel S the code BBSHOP worked for free shipping on any order last time I checked! Hopefully you can find something cute for $5!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 28, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I thought about doing that, but it's not an Aces account and the only thing I could even think about getting for $5 (that has free shipping) was the little iphone amplifier thing. Then I remembered that I don't even have an iphone! Haha my hubby does but idk if he'd ever use it? So I'll probably not do that and just pout about my points for a bit.
> 
> But yeah thanks I'm impressed with my points too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The chella dual sharpener is $5   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I think the brush guard variety pack is either $5 or $6. You should also check the men's shop - they have a lot of small items like lip balms and stuff that are pretty cheap.

ETA: if you go to the BB shop and click on $25 and under, and then sort by price, a lot of options come up.  The bodum glass coffee mug looks nice for $5...maybe I will get it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2014)

Typically, things under $10 with free shipping require a $10 minimum now, so you might as well look at $10 items.


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> The chella dual sharpener is $5   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And I think the brush guard variety pack is either $5 or $6. You should also check the men's shop - they have a lot of small items like lip balms and stuff that are pretty cheap.
> 
> ETA: if you go to the BB shop and click on $25 and under, and then sort by price, a lot of options come up.  The bodum glass coffee mug looks nice for $5...maybe I will get it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I could totally use a new mug! I did that sort thing but I was only looking at stuff that had free shipping. I can try the BBSHOP code though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My biggest problem is that even if I do spend the money and get the 100 points, I can't buy a gift card anymore. And since I have so many points on my other acct why do I want to keep spending money on this one? I'll be spending $5 to get $10, so I'd really only be getting $5. Then I'd still have to spend more money to even get an item I actually want, most likely. So is it all really worth it?! *sigh*


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 28, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I thought about doing that, but it's not an Aces account and the only thing I could even think about getting for $5 (that has free shipping) was the little iphone amplifier thing. Then I remembered that I don't even have an iphone! Haha my hubby does but idk if he'd ever use it? So I'll probably not do that and just pout about my points for a bit.
> 
> But yeah thanks I'm impressed with my points too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The little Sumita mascaras are $5 and have free shipping.  I don't know if that's something you would be interested in, but it's an option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/free-shipping/sumita-superlash-mascara


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> The little Sumita mascaras are $5 and have free shipping. I don't know if that's something you would be interested in, but it's an option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/free-shipping/sumita-superlash-mascara


You have to spend $10 for free shipping:



> Free standard shipping when you spend over $10 on products from sampled brands.


----------



## camel11 (Jul 28, 2014)

So, FYI.  I received an email from Everygirl (I was/am on their email list for years) about the BB collab.  When I clicked through, it says to sign up and use promo code "Everygirl" and you'd be reserved for that specific box. 

I signed up using the promocode and will be really upset if I don't get the box I am promised! Interesting they are "totally sold out" via the PYS option.  Perhaps EG was promised a certain number of boxes for their own subscribers?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 28, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I could totally use a new mug! I did that sort thing but I was only looking at stuff that had free shipping. I can try the BBSHOP code though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My biggest problem is that even if I do spend the money and get the 100 points, I can't buy a gift card anymore. And since I have so many points on my other acct why do I want to keep spending money on this one? I'll be spending $5 to get $10, so I'd really only be getting $5. Then I'd still have to spend more money to even get an item I actually want, most likely. So is it all really worth it?! *sigh*


Exactly! If I were you I'd cut my losses and just let it go. It's kinda like how I signed up for 3 boxes one month and realized I have barely been using my samples anyway (and all 3 boxes were duds) and I was just doing it for the 100 point perk plus points from the boxes. I spent $30 out of pocket on things I didn't want for $30 of points! I know it's an unpopular opinion and I can birchbox math the hell out of justifying it but at the end of the day I ended up with an awkward 150 points on each box and 15 pieces of stuff I didn't even want.


----------



## TracyT (Jul 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Exactly! If I were you I'd cut my losses and just let it go. It's kinda like how I signed up for 3 boxes one month and realized I have barely been using my samples anyway (and all 3 boxes were duds) and I was just doing it for the 100 point perk plus points from the boxes. I spent $30 out of pocket on things I didn't want for $30 of points! I know it's an unpopular opinion and I can birchbox math the hell out of justifying it but at the end of the day I ended up with an awkward 150 points on each box and 15 pieces of stuff I didn't even want.


Totally get where you're coming from. It can be easy to get swept up in the deal frenzy. If one paused and looked at the current stash, maybe a new sub might not happen. 

I wish we could use our points to get more samples rather than full size. Psychologically - it makes me feel like a winner to have an empty.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   :blush:


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 28, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Exactly! If I were you I'd cut my losses and just let it go. It's kinda like how I signed up for 3 boxes one month and realized I have barely been using my samples anyway (and all 3 boxes were duds) and I was just doing it for the 100 point perk plus points from the boxes. I spent $30 out of pocket on things I didn't want for $30 of points! I know it's an unpopular opinion and I can birchbox math the hell out of justifying it but at the end of the day I ended up with an awkward 150 points on each box and 15 pieces of stuff I didn't even want.


I hear ya, sister!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 28, 2014)

camel11 said:


> So, FYI.  I received an email from Everygirl (I was/am on their email list for years) about the BB collab.  When I clicked through, it says to sign up and use promo code "Everygirl" and you'd be reserved for that specific box.
> 
> I signed up using the promocode and will be really upset if I don't get the box I am promised! Interesting they are "totally sold out" via the PYS option.  Perhaps EG was promised a certain number of boxes for their own subscribers?


I feel like a dope. I have never heard of The Everygirl, and I honestly didn't realize it was even a collab?? I must've skimmed through the email too quickly!?!


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 28, 2014)

Giltcity has a BB deal. $99 for a year + get a $25 shop credit. Use code WELCOME20 to get a discount at GiltCity, to lower the price to around $79 for a year of BB and a $25 credit, which I assume is in BB points.


----------



## TracyT (Jul 28, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Giltcity has a BB deal. $99 for a year + get a $25 shop credit. Use code WELCOME20 to get a discount at GiltCity, to lower the price to around $79 for a year of BB and a $25 credit, which I assume is in BB points.


Yep, I took this deal on my second, dormant account. The fine print says you can only use the deal on an account that hasn't received the last 2-3 boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the tiny window allowing you to add it to a current sub got closed pretty quick. And you get 250 points upon redemption. 

There was a 25% off code floating around though word on the street is that it stopped working.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashladeela (Jul 28, 2014)

Honestly, I don't really.know what everygirl is...I just know the box was full of stuff I'm interested in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I bet their subscribers will get a crack at them (a good way to round out the tie in)

If I had 95 points in my 2nd Acct (sorry I haven't figured out tagging yet lol) I'd hold onto them, maybe some month you'll decide you'd like another box? Since you can do it monthly it's easy to pick like that...or maybe there might be a couple PYS options you'd like some month, because if you get 2 more boxes you'd have enough a $20 credit (but you'd of course spend $20) but it's an option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In my second Acct I have 70 points but that's the account I signed up for my everygirl box, so it's gonna stick around a little longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 28, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Yep, I took this deal on my second, dormant account. The fine print says you can only use the deal on an account that hasn't received the last 2-3 boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the tiny window allowing you to add it to a current sub got closed pretty quick. And you get 250 points upon redemption.
> 
> There was a 25% off code floating around though word on the street is that it stopped working.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can get 25% off if you sign up for a new Gilt (or Gilt City?) account using someone's invite/referral link so, if you have any friends with an account you can hit them up for that.


----------



## magsatron (Jul 28, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Totally get where you're coming from. It can be easy to get swept up in the deal frenzy. If one paused and looked at the current stash, maybe a new sub might not happen.
> 
> I wish we could use our points to get more samples rather than full size. Psychologically - it makes me feel like a winner to have an empty.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   :blush:


I have some Amika travel sized haircare in my cart right now because I haven't sampled it. Dear birchbox, are you listening?* I'll buy all the tiny things. *

Unless they only come in kits, I don't intentionally acquire more travel/makeup bags, that just happens.

If I don't get lucky with a 6 item 2nd birchbox, I'll have to do a small purchase to acquire points. But $10 packages don't come a with pick 2!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 28, 2014)

I am cancelling my second account as soon as I have enough points to cash in.  I may re-activate it in the future but for now I have a lot of samples.  The extra points were nice but I mostly used it when I was low on samples or wanted a better chance of sampling something in particular.  

While it is a bit sad that I can't buy gift cards with points I get why they did it.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 28, 2014)

Box are really loading up now... Exciting stuff!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 28, 2014)

Benefit POREfessional and so is Dr. Jart pore medic... and I reeeeeaaally want to try one of them! I know what I'll be doing this afternoon... Waiting for more and more to load!

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue - 200ml is $170 a bottle... I might just want to try that to see if it's amazing enough to cost that much!

Come on BB gods!!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 28, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> Box are really loading up now... Exciting stuff!


Looks like they've loaded or partially loaded up to box 7!  Squee!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Looks like they've loaded or partially loaded up to box 7!  Squee!


It's actually up to box 20, they skipped around box numbers this month. Skipped just about every other one lol


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 28, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I took a screen cap of my selection confirmation. If I don't get the email, and don't get my item, I'm using that as proof that it went through! Although realistically I probably won't do a darn thing if I don't get my item except complain here.


Good idea! Screenshots don't lie!


----------



## tulippop (Jul 28, 2014)

I got an email this morning for addons for August.  They're really going all out with pick your own sample and now this.

Chloe + Isabel Necklace

Originally $40, $30 as an addon

Thirdlove Lace Thong 3-Pack

Originally $39, $22 as an addon

Jouer Long WEar Mousse Cream Eyeshadow in Moonlight

Exclusive Launch - $30

Even though I know it's discounted, it all seems rather expensive to me, esp that eyeshadow


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 28, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> Box are really loading up now... Exciting stuff!


How do you find what is in the boxes?  I clicked on the link posted a few pages back, but all I see is the eye shadow...


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 28, 2014)

Looking at the combinations released so far, I'm excited. I'm a sucker for benefit so I'm glad to see the porefessional and lolitint as possible options. I am not joking when I say I am obsessed with atelier cologne. I've sampled 3 of their scents (orange sanguine being one of them) and I love love love them. I could literally get a punishment box full of unwanted items and as long as I got the atelier I would be happy. lol really looking forward to box reveals and crossing my fingers I get it in my box.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 28, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> How do you find what is in the boxes? I clicked on the link posted a few pages back, but all I see is the eye shadow...


Just change the number at the end... Some boxes have one item showing and one already had seven...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> They are starting to load boxes... Very, very, slowly, but still!! Boxes 1 and 2 are the only ones up so far and they both only show the Laura Geller eyeshadow!! Come BB I want to see them all and more products!!
> 
> I think the best part of the BB experience is the boxes being loaded... The anticipation!
> 
> ...


And just in case anyone doesn't want to spend time going back through pages for the link, I'm quoting it again!!!


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 28, 2014)

A lot of Benefit products this month! (They're Real! Push-Up Liner, Porefessional, Lollitint, It's Potent! Eye Cream.)

I'm especially excited to see They're Real! Push-Up Liner in some of the box combinations. I swatched it in store and am really interested in it, but not enough to go for the full sized product without trying it out first. It was really the only thing that I wanted from the curated box so I decided to opt out and take my chances with a regular Birchbox.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 28, 2014)

I got my replacement ruffian polish today.  I didn't get an email or anything; it just showed up. I was about to give up on getting it but BB came through   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2014)

I would LOVE to get either Porefessional or It's Potent in my Silver Sands box!!!!


----------



## TracyT (Jul 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I got my replacement ruffian polish today.  I didn't get an email or anything; it just showed up. I was about to give up on getting it but BB came through   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I emailed CS to check and received my tracking # that way.

Mine is in the neighborhood though not completely sorted to my local PO. I didn't get an email. I think after the initial one, there was a delay with inventory then it just went out quietly via USPS ground since it's polish.

Update: arrived today. Pretty!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 28, 2014)

TracyT said:


> I emailed CS to check and received my tracking # that way.
> 
> Mine is in the neighborhood though not completely sorted to my local PO. I didn't get an email. I think after the initial one, there was a delay with inventory then it just went out quietly via USPS ground since it's polish.


Oh I did email them to ask if it had been sent out yet (that was a week ago). They told me it had been requested and that I would get an email with a tracking number once it was sent.  I was about to email them today when it just showed up.


----------



## dogislove (Jul 28, 2014)

So I bought a Gilt City subscription and used it on July 21.  Today, I received an email saying that my *July* box has shipped.  I didn't realize they were sending a July box?  I'm a little upset because I didn't get to choose my sample or anything.  Also, how do you figure out what number box you are getting?


----------



## SaraP (Jul 28, 2014)

Weird! I did the gilt city last week and picked a sample for august....no july email.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 28, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I would LOVE to get either Porefessional or It's Potent in my Silver Sands box!!!!


Same. Porefessional is one of my HG's. It's fantastic.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 28, 2014)

Just got the July shipping notice...also my $25 credit is only $20!?! But I have 250 points so will I get another $10 when I hit 300?


----------



## Dashery (Jul 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> Just got the July shipping notice...also my $25 credit is only $20!?! But I have 250 points so will I get another $10 when I hit 300?


Yep! Points only count it $10 / 100 point increments.


----------



## dogislove (Jul 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> Just got the July shipping notice...also my $25 credit is only $20!?! But I have 250 points so will I get another $10 when I hit 300?


Which box did you get?  I think I got the worst one possible, with the lowest value - it has prep &amp; protect,  Supergoop CC cream, CR eyeliner, gummy vitamins ([email protected][email protected]?), and Harvey Prince body cream.  I feel kind of gyped.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 28, 2014)

dogislove said:


> So I bought a Gilt City subscription and used it on July 21.  Today, I received an email saying that my *July* box has shipped.  I didn't realize they were sending a July box?  I'm a little upset because I didn't get to choose my sample or anything.  Also, how do you figure out what number box you are getting?


I got my shipping notice today too, even though I got my box last week. But I didn't get any emails about picking anything for August. I emailed them today to ask them to add me to the mailing list, but no response yet. I guess I get a surprise for August.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 28, 2014)

dogislove said:


> Which box did you get?  I think I got the worst one possible, with the lowest value - it has prep &amp; protect,  Supergoop CC cream, CR eyeliner, gummy vitamins ([email protected][email protected]?), and Harvey Prince body cream.  I feel kind of gyped.


Same on my third box for July. The lotion I'll use, and probably the CC. The rest will probably go to swapland unless the liner is something other than black.

And heh. So far I want box 3 and it only has 2 items showing: the Silver Sands and the Paula's Choice serum. I use PC Resist stuff daily, so it's definitely something I'd love and use.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 28, 2014)

Is this it??

Your July Products



 



Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint 3,249
$38.00
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect 10,556
$32.00
Ships Free



 



Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream 16,378
$20.00
Ships Free

More Options Available


 



Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml 1,984
$49.00
Ships Free



 



Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner Exclusive Set 978
$21.00
Ships Free

More Options Available


----------



## camel11 (Jul 28, 2014)

You all should hope I get the porefessional... just the thought of it makes my face break out in cystic acne! I'm so allergic to silicone it's terrible. So, if I get it, some msa swapper will be very happy!


----------



## dogislove (Jul 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> Is this it??
> 
> 
> Your July Products
> ...


Yes I think you got box 24.  Zadidoll did a great job posting all the box combinations on her website:  http://www.zadidoll.com/2014/07/birchbox-july-2014-box-variations.html.  At least you didn't get gummies.


----------



## TracyT (Jul 28, 2014)

dogislove said:


> So I bought a Gilt City subscription and used it on July 21.  Today, I received an email saying that my *July* box has shipped.  I didn't realize they were sending a July box?  I'm a little upset because I didn't get to choose my sample or anything.  Also, how do you figure out what number box you are getting?


My best guess - July 21 was the last day. I redeemed my Gilt code on July 22 and only got notification about August's pick a sample. I didn't get a peep about July.

After it's shipped, I'd wait 1-2 days or for the box to make it's first stop (since it gets routed mid-country for me) to check your account. Then go to: Box &gt; Women's Box &gt; The url is generic with a -1 at the end... scroll down to where it lists the month and items with a a Buy link at the end of each row. Click on the month: July 2014. Then check the URL again. It'll pop up.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 28, 2014)

dogislove said:


> Yes I think you got box 24.  Zadidoll did a great job posting all the box combinations on her website:  http://www.zadidoll.com/2014/07/birchbox-july-2014-box-variations.html.  At least you didn't get gummies.


I hope I never ever get food...ever!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 28, 2014)

I just got the Gilt deal and am not sure whether I'll be getting an August box (i.e. can pick my own sample) or whether it'll be one of the welcome boxes.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 28, 2014)

I was looking through the box combinations and just started laughing when I got to box #8.  Four hair products and a black eyeliner.   :rotfl:   I can see a facebook apocalypse if too many people get that one.

( I like getting hair stuff but I know it's kryptonite for some people. )


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 28, 2014)

Odd, box 4 has the PYS bronzer and eyeliner...guess they're hedging their bets.


----------



## flynt (Jul 28, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> I just got the Gilt deal and am not sure whether I'll be getting an August box (i.e. can pick my own sample) or whether it'll be one of the welcome boxes.


Welcome boxes are just for gift subscriptions but I think it's past the date cutoff to pick a sample for the August box.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 28, 2014)

I really want the ojon rare blend oil sample, but only if it's in the little bottle and not the vial. i got one from sephora that was a teeeeny adorable bottle that has a twist on cap, unlike the vial bb sent one time.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I was looking through the box combinations and just started laughing when I got to box #8.  Four hair products and a black eyeliner.   :rotfl:   I can see a facebook apocalypse if too many people get that one.
> 
> ( I like getting hair stuff but I know it's kryptonite for some people. )


i will raise hell if i get that box, lol (even though my hair is growing back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

The boxes are looking pretty good so far. Almost tempted to do the gilt city deal. I just don't really want/need another July box so not sure when a good day to do it would be. Assume aug 1?

I actually really hope I get the Supergoop hand cream. Been wanting to try it and almost bought it just to try.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey guys, because my brain is fried from the heat, I JUST NOW remembered that I was the thread starter.  SO, I went back and edited my first post to include the August link to boxes.  Now, if you see anyone asking what the link is, you can just refer them to the first post in the thread, instead of having to hunt it down and quote it.

And just because I'm nice, here it is one more time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb1


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 29, 2014)

JenTX said:


> The boxes are looking pretty good so far. Almost tempted to do the gilt city deal. I just don't really want/need another July box so not sure when a good day to do it would be. Assume aug 1?
> 
> I actually really hope I get the Supergoop hand cream. Been wanting to try it and almost bought it just to try.


I did the Gilt deal. And I can't decide if I want to start it for August or Sept. I think I'd even like to get another July box if I know it's a good one again. I've been gifting the magazine subscriptions to friends and family so I suppose another subscription would be welcome.

Hmm, has anyone received another July box recently?


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 29, 2014)

Now Box 9 is a punishment box! The 3 nexus hair things, a No 4 comb and protect, and the eyeliner.

My best friend picked the eyeliner for her sample and I know if she gets this box, shes done with birchbox since she's been on the fence about it for awhile!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2014)

Also, WHERE ARE our sample confirmation emails?  It's the 29th!  

So far I'm OK with all the boxes with Silver Sands eyeshadow.  Which makes me even more anxious to get it confirmed because there are several boxes I'm NOT OK with that have the eyeliner!  

Thank goodness I have a whole bunch of errands to go run now, so I can't keep checking my emails all day!


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 29, 2014)

I bet box 9 becomes awesome and has 7 items.  The nexxus samples are probably a little foil set that comes together.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

Antidentite said:


> I bet box 9 becomes awesome and has 7 items.  The nexxus samples are probably a little foil set that comes together.


They are. I've received them in the past.


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 29, 2014)

Walmart was giving out a free sample of the Nexus a little while ago - I got it in my Birchbox the first month it was sent out.  I didn't like it, but still ordered the free sample from Walmart because I have a sample problem.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 29, 2014)

I just got my confirmation email!! Yay! =]


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 29, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I just got my confirmation email!! Yay! =]


Me too!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, got my confirmation emails as well and the sample choices were right   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my everyday girl confirmation email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh, yay, same here!


----------



## camel11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ha! I asked to be placed on the waitlist fire the eg box. ... and I guess that worked because I got my email confirming that choice! Of course, because I also reserved it by reupping my second account. That is always the way life works. But, very happy bb meant it, because I wasn't convinced.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Hey guys, because my brain is fried from the heat, I JUST NOW remembered that I was the thread starter.  SO, I went back and edited my first post to include the August link to boxes.  Now, if you see anyone asking what the link is, you can just refer them to the first post in the thread, instead of having to hunt it down and quote it.
> 
> And just because I'm nice, here it is one more time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb1


I &lt;3 you right now...


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 29, 2014)

I just received my confirmation email with the correct choice listed, I wonder if they're doing these in waves or all at once.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

I just received my sample confirmation email. It says boxes will go out by the 10th.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 29, 2014)

Yay! Got my everyday girl confirmation and my laura geller confirmation!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 29, 2014)

Yaaay!! Got my Everygirl and Laura Geller confirmations. So glad I called about that eyeliner glitch! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 29, 2014)

Quite happy! I know there have been glitches, but I am quite thrilled they are doing the PYS options! I am looking forward to my boxes this month and cannot wait to see what they come up with next!


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 29, 2014)

My sample choice was correct -- I hope they populate some more items in the LG eyeshadow boxes soon!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Phew, both accounts have the correct sample choice confirmed!! Now, off to look at all the box combos. Wonder what they have loaded up to, yesterday it was 14 or 15 I think??


----------



## msambrosia (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my everygirl confirmation. I was a little worried because I had to reserve via facebook message.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my everygirl confirmation too!!  Maybe they finally have their crap together!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2014)

Confirmed for the everygirl box! I'm so excited.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 29, 2014)

Confirmed for both the Silver Sands and the Everygirl box, yay.

But... my third July box has this status:

Jul 28, 2014 12:21pm Undeliverable as Addressed 
WTF. Same address I used for the other two!!! Bite me, BB. If I have to have it re-sent, I'll be pissed. Of course, I could potentially get a better box if that happens... maybe I should hope for that.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 29, 2014)

It seems like BB got their shiz together this month. Got my confirmation as well for the EG box and silver sands! So pumped.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my Everygirl box confirmation email. So far so good, only thing now to do is wait and see if the right box shows up, esp. Since I already know what I am getting this month.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

whoops! wrong thread! but since I have a post here now, I got confirmation for my everygirl, eyeliner, and bronzer. Just gotta check my work email for the stainiac!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 29, 2014)

Question: Do they take the 'cancel subscription' button away from your account page just before the 1st? If not, then I'm wondering if they may be about to change their cancellation policy so that you have to contact them. Here's why I say that:

There were 4 samples I wanted to choose last month, so I had 4 accounts open including my yearly. I decided to leave them all open until I found out what they offered for August. Well, I decided I want 2 samples, but my yearly didn't get the sample choice email. So, I reserved on 2 accounts and emailed them about not getting the choice email for my yearly. I wanted to wait to see if they had any great boxes when the pages loaded so that I might want to pick a sample and increase my chances of getting something I wanted. I decided I'd just keep my 2 subs with the choices and the yearly. So, I unsubbed an account yesterday.

Today, I realized I should've waited to unsub as the account I unsubbed got confirmed for my 2nd choice sample. I resubbed that account (taking a chance the choice will still work) and decided to unsub the 4th account. But, I couldn't get the 'cancel subscription' button to pull up today. I logged in and out several times. Finally, I just clicked through the contact page to ask them to cancel it for me. But it does make me wonder if they've decided it is too easy to sub and unsub so they are changing this. Maybe it was just a glitch on my account but I thought I'd give you guys a heads up just in case.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my confirmation! Scrolling the through the boxes so far, not a lot is catching my eye. The LG boxes aren't really populating yet anyway, but the Lollitint and Porefessional are the only things I really want from what I see! Thank goodness I already got and hated the Nexxus, and will No 4 ever go away? Still, pretty excited about this month!


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Jul 29, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> But... my third July box has this status:
> 
> Jul 28, 2014 12:21pm Undeliverable as Addressed
> 
> &lt;_&lt;


Weird. That's usually a postal service issue and not birchbox's fault if it's the right address. It happened to me when I moved back to my old house. My aunt in law sent everything back to sender instead of just saving it for me to pick up so usps assumed I no longer lived there. I had to call the usps number to file a case and now I'm getting mail -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 29, 2014)

Yay got my confirmation email and it's correct. So far this month has gone far smoother!! Thank goodness and hopefully said box does arrive at my door.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so excited to get the every girl collab box!!!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jul 29, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Question: Do they take the 'cancel subscription' button away from your account page just before the 1st? If not, then I'm wondering if they may be about to change their cancellation policy so that you have to contact them. Here's why I say that:
> 
> There were 4 samples I wanted to choose last month, so I had 4 accounts open including my yearly. I decided to leave them all open until I found out what they offered for August. Well, I decided I want 2 samples, but my yearly didn't get the sample choice email. So, I reserved on 2 accounts and emailed them about not getting the choice email for my yearly. I wanted to wait to see if they had any great boxes when the pages loaded so that I might want to pick a sample and increase my chances of getting something I wanted. I decided I'd just keep my 2 subs with the choices and the yearly. So, I unsubbed an account yesterday.
> 
> Today, I realized I should've waited to unsub as the account I unsubbed got confirmed for my 2nd choice sample. I resubbed that account (taking a chance the choice will still work) and decided to unsub the 4th account. But, I couldn't get the 'cancel subscription' button to pull up today. I logged in and out several times. Finally, I just clicked through the contact page to ask them to cancel it for me. But it does make me wonder if they've decided it is too easy to sub and unsub so they are changing this. Maybe it was just a glitch on my account but I thought I'd give you guys a heads up just in case.


I noticed my "unsubscribe" link was missing as well. Strange.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

So far I'm really my hoping my eyeliner account gets box 19. Eyeliner, Benefit It's Potent eye cream, Amika dry shampoo. Naobay lotion, and Dr. Jart Dis-a-pore. I would be okay with all of those things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Unless they do something other than acai grapefruit, I can already eliminate any box with Whish shaving cream since every account I have has gotten it.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 29, 2014)

teresaarrr said:


> Weird. That's usually a postal service issue and not birchbox's fault if it's the right address. It happened to me when I moved back to my old house. My aunt in law sent everything back to sender instead of just saving it for me to pick up so usps assumed I no longer lived there. I had to call the usps number to file a case and now I'm getting mail -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think BB put in the wrong zip+4 when I filled out my address. Of course, it's the same one I've used and gotten mail at before... feh. I'll just use the five-digit one from here on.

ETA: annnd it was delivered. Huh.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 29, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i will raise hell if i get that box, lol (even though my hair is growing back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


I thought of you when I saw it.  I'm worried for you, they like to send you ALL the hair products.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my confirmation email today if anyone was still waiting on theirs, I was confirmed for the LG eyeshadow, so...yeah, I hope everyone else got what they wanted too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my Laura Gellar eye shadow confirmation! Can't wait for those to update! I just don't want the Paula's Choice.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my ModelCo Bronzer confirmation. Am I the ONLY one that picked that? LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2014)

Confirmed!  For LG Silver Sands AND my Everygirl Box!  I hear the sounds of angels singing!  OH wait no that's me... croaking out "We Are The Champions" like an asthmatic frog.   :laughing:


----------



## Ashladeela (Jul 29, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> mrscollinsbaby7, on 29 Jul 2014 - 10:30, said:
> 
> I noticed my "unsubscribe" link was missing as well. Strange.


Maybe they billed you guys already? Or did you maybe prepay with a code and forgot about it? Bc I did that with my first Acct and figured out that's why my unsub button was gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 29, 2014)

All the Birchbox spoilers are tiny little samples as usual, and the same brands/products as usual. None of the variations excite me. Even if one did I probably wouldn't get the box I want since there's 60 dif variations!

So glad I unsubbed my second account.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Got my ModelCo Bronzer confirmation. Am I the ONLY one that picked that? LOL


I picked that on one of mine too!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jul 29, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Got my ModelCo Bronzer confirmation. Am I the ONLY one that picked that? LOL


I picked bronzer too! Out of all the samples, it's something I'd actually use daily if I like it.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jul 29, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Got my ModelCo Bronzer confirmation. Am I the ONLY one that picked that? LOL


I picked it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So far I'm really my hoping my eyeliner account gets box 19. Eyeliner, Benefit It's Potent eye cream, Amika dry shampoo. Naobay lotion, and Dr. Jart Dis-a-pore. I would be okay with all of those things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Unless they do something other than acai grapefruit, I can already eliminate any box with Whish shaving cream since every account I have has gotten it.


I was thinking that is a great box too. I LOVE the Amika dry shampoo!


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 29, 2014)

To celebrate National Lipstick Day, Birchbox will give us 35 extra points using promo code SWAK35 when we spend $35+ on any order that includes lipstick.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 29, 2014)

Accidentally picked two every girl boxes at the same time. Fml  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Birchbox won't undo the changes but I hope they send me a regular box by mistake lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2014)

Birchbox has the best/worst timing ever. They sent me a 30% off code for my 30th box that expires TODAY. Wasn't looking to spend money right now but i can't say no, hahaha.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Birchbox has the best/worst timing ever. They sent me a 30% off code for my 30th box that expires TODAY. Wasn't looking to spend money right now but i can't say no, hahaha.


Damn, I want a 30% off code. That's an amazing deal. I would buy so much stuff. Lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Damn, I want a 30% off code. That's an amazing deal. I would buy so much stuff. Lol.


The sucky part is I'm stuck at 390 points. But I decided to not let the 30% off go to waste and just cash out $30 in points

I got Laqa Lip Lube, They're Real Mascara, BP Hair Oil, and a Mystery Sample Pack for $16!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> The sucky part is I'm stuck at 390 points. But I decided to not let the 30% off go to waste and just cash out $30 in points
> 
> I got Laqa Lip Lube, They're Real Mascara, BP Hair Oil, and a Mystery Sample Pack for $16!


Kudos to you for being able to hold back. I would have spent a lot more than $16 with that kind of code. I would feel like I was getting such a good deal that I needed to stock up.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I thought of you when I saw it. I'm worried for you, they like to send you ALL the hair products.


Thank you. It would definitely be overkill.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Accidentally picked two every girl boxes at the same time. Fml  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Birchbox won't undo the changes but I hope they send me a regular box by mistake lol


That's a bummer! I did the same thing and emailed them the first day and they changed it. I figured the everygirl box was so in demand, they'd be happy to be able to give it to someone else.



JenTX said:


> Kudos to you for being able to hold back. I would have spent a lot more than $16 with that kind of code. I would feel like I was getting such a good deal that I needed to stock up.


You and me both!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 29, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> To celebrate National Lipstick Day, Birchbox will give us 35 extra points using promo code SWAK35 when we spend $35+ on any order that includes lipstick.


I swear that they send that type of code for every holiday or special event. Plus 35 points for Labor Day, Memorial Day, etc. I wish they sent a discount code.

Sorry for going off on a tangent, lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Accidentally picked two every girl boxes at the same time. Fml  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Birchbox won't undo the changes but I hope they send me a regular box by mistake lol


I'm willing to bet you won't have any problems trading one of those off.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm willing to bet you won't have any problems trading one of those off.





kawaiimeows said:


> I'm willing to bet you won't have any problems trading one of those off.


That's true. I might reserve the box for a full box trade next month.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I swear that they send that type of code for every holiday or special event. Plus 35 points for Labor Day, Memorial Day, etc. I wish they sent a discount code.
> 
> Sorry for going off on a tangent, lol.


I feel the same way. 35 extra points doesn't persuade me at all. Now a discount percentage? Absolutely.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Kudos to you for being able to hold back. I would have spent a lot more than $16 with that kind of code. I would feel like I was getting such a good deal that I needed to stock up.


This has been the year of showing restraint for me. Planning a wedding + getting ready to move into a bigger apartment has been forcing me to be good hahaha.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 29, 2014)

WOOO I emailed and asked to be placed on the EG waitlist (if there was such a thing) since I was literally travelling home on a plane the entire day and it was international so no wifi, they were super nice and said they couldn't guarantee, but that i was on the list for the box and would get an email if they had enough stock.

I just got confirmation for the EG box!! (and the model co I reserved on my other account)

Finally getting myself a they're real sample. also the not soap, radio really intrigues me. 

plus i just lightened up the ends of my hair while i was home to turn "i live 5 hours away from my hair stylist and see you twice a year now growth" into "ombre" and it's pretty dry, so i have enjoyed using moisturizing products for once and not worrying about becoming a grease ball


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 29, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Got my ModelCo Bronzer confirmation. Am I the ONLY one that picked that? LOL


Nope, I picked this as well and just got my confirmation. It's showing up in 2 of the boxes that are populating both of which I would not want. Fortunately I've already received things in both boxes. Fingers crossed. The best overall boxes last month were the ones with the Ruffian polishes.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 29, 2014)

Ashladeela said:


> Maybe they billed you guys already? Or did you maybe prepay with a code and forgot about it? Bc I did that with my first Acct and figured out that's why my unsub button was gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmm...I actually don't know. Oh well. If I get a box, that's ok if it is prepaid already.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 29, 2014)

Up to box 38 and still only the first 3 have the Laura Geller eyeshadow... It looks like most boxes have the bronzer so far!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> Up to box 38 and still only the first 3 have the Laura Geller eyeshadow... It looks like most boxes have the bronzer so far!


Lots of bronzer boxes so far I feel like. Some of them look really good.
If I get the Amika dry shampoo and the Supergoop hand cream in my box I will be soooo happy!

ETA: but I'm sure I will not get either


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 29, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Lots of bronzer boxes so far I feel like. Some of them look really good.
> 
> If I get the Amika dry shampoo and the Supergoop hand cream in my box I will be soooo happy!
> 
> ETA: but I'm sure I will not get either


If I get either I will gladly swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those are the two things I really hope I don't get, ha ha.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 29, 2014)

I would love Box 6. Remember BB, it's my birthday month!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

jumpnshout5 said:


> If I get either I will gladly swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those are the two things I really hope I don't get, ha ha.


Now you will definitely get them, lol. It's just the way it works! ;-)

Have u tried that dry shampoo before? I love it! And, I would love a travel size.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, it looks like a lot has happened while I was out of state for a wedding. I was busy with wedding preparations so I missed out on the choices, but I am still looking forward to what my box has in store for me this month.  So much to catch up on!

Also, sadly I misplaced my Cynthia Rowley lipstain that I chose last month on my trip, I am pretty sure it is long gone!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 29, 2014)

hmm I have a bottle of the Amika dry shampoo in my birchbox cart, I might hold off incase it comes in my box next month.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Lots of bronzer boxes so far I feel like. Some of them look really good.
> 
> If I get the Amika dry shampoo and the Supergoop hand cream in my box I will be soooo happy!
> 
> ETA: but I'm sure I will not get either


Me too! I'd love to try something by Amika and I actually really like Supergoop! I'm happy to try anything new and would only be disappointed if I get plain sunscreen (because I have a stockpile as it is) or their CC cream since I already bought it in full size and don't need a tiny tube of it. I actually wish I'd gotten the eye cream in July's boxes!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 29, 2014)

The Amika dry shampoo is great and smells really nice.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 29, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Now you will definitely get them, lol. It's just the way it works! ;-)
> 
> Have u tried that dry shampoo before? I love it! And, I would love a travel size.


I know, right?

And I haven't tried the dry shampoo. I just can't get behind them. I have tried each one BB has sent me and I just don't care for them. I know it's not the best, but I wash my hair every morning with regular shampoo and water. I just don't feel right if I don't. I know, I have issues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Jul 29, 2014)

I got a nice powdered dry shampoo in BB before - the lavendar clary sage one.  Smelled SOOOO good!  But I wash my hair every day, too, so I used it when my hair was flat and I needed texture.  Worked a bit like the Big Sexy Hair Powder Play, but a little less so.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 29, 2014)

Tthe two samples I picked (the eyeshadow and the Staniac) are the two with the least boxes populated so far.  Birchbox, you are a master of suspense!  The Staniac boxes I can get look pretty decent though, so I'm feeling hopeful.  Lots of items I like this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2014)

I got the confirmation on my yearly box for the black eyeliner but no confirmation email on my monthly where I requested the cream shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully I get the eye shadow I requested!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 29, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Got my ModelCo Bronzer confirmation. Am I the ONLY one that picked that? LOL


I picked it. I've never tried bronzer but kind of want to play around with it, so I figured this was my chance to try it without spending a lot of $$!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

I hope I get the derma e hydrating mist! Or any hydrating mist, really...and the Juliette Has a Gun sample.

ETA: I'm also glad to see some new products up this month! I'm very excited!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yay more boxes have loaded! While narrowing down my options some more, I've noticed that I can't get any with the Marcelle BB cream... which really didn't do anything for me. The only account I haven't gotten it on is the one that's getting the everygirl box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 30, 2014)

I apologize I this is a repeat question somewhere, but I just looked through the Birchbox FAQ thread, and didn't see this. How do you look up boxes as they load to see the different options?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 30, 2014)

panicked said:


> I hope I get the derma e hydrating mist! Or any hydrating mist, really...and the Juliette Has a Gun sample.
> 
> ETA: I'm also glad to see some new products up this month! I'm very excited!


I'd love to try the derma e hydrating mist too.  I'm also curious about the Harvey Prince grapefruit perfume.  

I am getting a complete "surprise" box this month because I didn't choose a sample.  I hope it's a good surprise!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 30, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got the confirmation on my yearly box for the black eyeliner but no confirmation email on my monthly where I requested the cream shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully I get the eye shadow I requested!


I would definitely email customer service. I believe the emails were all supposed to have gone out yesterday. Any chance you have a screen shot of your shadow reservation?

Good luck!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 30, 2014)

It's great to see how many of you like the Amika dry shampoo, I ordered a full size and haven't used it yet because I'm finishing off my other bottles. Can anyone compare whether you like the Klorane or the Amika better?


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jul 30, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I apologize I this is a repeat question somewhere, but I just looked through the Birchbox FAQ thread, and didn't see this. How do you look up boxes as they load to see the different options?


The link to look at the boxes of is on the first page in the opening post.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 30, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> It's great to see how many of you like the Amika dry shampoo, I ordered a full size and haven't used it yet because I'm finishing off my other bottles. Can anyone compare whether you like the Klorane or the Amika better?


I haven't tried the Klorane (I actually have a bottle though but just have never been tempted to try it since I love the Amika so much). Here's what I can say about the Amika...

1- it smells great. Let's face it, if you are trying to extend the life of your wash, you want your hair to smell good/clean. So, this is a major selling point for me.

2- although it sprays on a bit white-ish, once your brush your hair it becomes completely invisible. I've had some invisible dry shampoos yes, but I've also had some which simply just stay white (Serge Normant or whatever that brand is comes to mind).

3- it works. It's super good at cutting oil and making my hair look shiny and clean.

I used to use Oscar Blondi Volumizing Invisible Dry Shampoo. I would still use it if I were out of the Amika and had the Oscar Blondi laying around, but I prefer the Amika. I feel like the Amika cuts oil better. I also don't feel like the Oscar Blondi adds more volume than the Amika really. The Amika also smells better and is cheaper. So, Amika wins.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 30, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I haven't tried the Klorane (I actually have a bottle though but just have never been tempted to try it since I love the Amika so much). Here's what I can say about the Amika...
> 
> 1- it smells great. Let's face it, if you are trying to extend the life of your wash, you want your hair to smell good/clean. So, this is a major selling point for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you! This really helps, I've used so many dry shampoos and have yet to find one that works really well and smells good, the Klorane works well but it has little to no scent in my hair.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 30, 2014)

Awww yeaaaah. 2 EG boxes confirmed.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 30, 2014)

So happy that the reservations are going so well!  Hopefully this bodes well for them continuing this in the future--yes it was glitchy, but this month seems to be better than last month, so hopefully September will be even better! Now come to me lovely Birchboxes!  :drive:


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 30, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> The link to look at the boxes of is on the first page in the opening post.


Thank you


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 30, 2014)

Looked through the links this morning and there seem to be some great items this month. I'm interested in enough items that I may even hit up the trade thread this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> It's great to see how many of you like the Amika dry shampoo, I ordered a full size and haven't used it yet because I'm finishing off my other bottles. Can anyone compare whether you like the Klorane or the Amika better?


I wasn't a huge fan of the Amika one.  I like the Klorane one much better.  Amika does smell awesome though, I just think the Klorane is better at absorbing oil.


----------



## Brianna448 (Jul 30, 2014)

Guys!  I noticed some of the products in the BB shop have a tag for CEW finalist 2014.  LE boxes soon????


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 30, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Guys!  I noticed some of the products in the BB shop have a tag for CEW finalist 2014.  LE boxes soon????


Yay! Which products did you see?!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Yay! Which products did you see?!


There's an entire dedicated page for them!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/cew-stars/cew-stars-2014?limit=all


----------



## Brianna448 (Jul 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> There's an entire dedicated page for them!
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/cew-stars/cew-stars-2014?limit=all


Looks like some good stuff!  Put it in a box, please BB and I will buy it!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> There's an entire dedicated page for them!
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/cew-stars/cew-stars-2014?limit=all


Awesome thanks!! I really hope they do a box for it.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone have a breakdown of what you pick the samples are in which boxes?


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 30, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Does anyone have a breakdown of what you pick the samples are in which boxes?


It might have updated since I last went through the boxes, but right now it looks like :

Eyeshadow : 1,2,3

Staniac : 6,21,22,23,24,26,27

Eyeliner : 4,7,9,12,18,19,22,29

Bronzer : 8,11,25,26,28,31,32,33,34,36,37,38


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 30, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> It might have updated since I last went through the boxes, but right now it looks like :
> 
> Eyeshadow : 1,2,3
> 
> ...


Wow. Lots of bronzer boxes. I'm guessing they got 234^23 of the damn things and are shoving them into just about every box that doesn't have a different selection registered. It WAS the last PYS available, too...  :huh:


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 30, 2014)

I think it's interesting that box 22 has both the Staniac and the Eyeliner.  It would suck if you picked one of those to avoid the other, lol.


----------



## klg534 (Jul 30, 2014)

Super bummed. I just emailed birchbox because one of my accounts never got a confirmation. It was the one I choose the everygirl box on and they said it didnt have a choice. I know I made one but I didnt screenshot it or anything. I'm bummed.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 30, 2014)

klg534 said:


> Super bummed. I just emailed birchbox because one of my accounts never got a confirmation. It was the one I choose the everygirl box on and they said it didnt have a choice. I know I made one but I didnt screenshot it or anything. I'm bummed.


Did you try clicking on the link in the email that you got?  If the choice was confirmed, it should have the choice at the bottom of the page instead of the drop down menu.  You can screenshot it then.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 30, 2014)

Up to 65 and still only the first 3 with the laura Geller! Hmmmm.....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 30, 2014)

And nothing but the one Paula's choice loaded in them!!!

They're holding out ON PURPOSE, lol


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jul 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> And nothing but the one Paula's choice loaded in them!!!
> 
> They're holding out ON PURPOSE, lol


I know, right?!! Haha


----------



## SaraP (Jul 30, 2014)

(sorry newbie here) How many variations are there?!?!?!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> (sorry newbie here) How many variations are there?!?!?!


Dozens.  I think they've been getting up into the 60s lately.  Maybe even more.  We never know for sure how many there are until after boxes load on the 10th each month, and even then, there's the possibility that they will add more for later subs.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 30, 2014)

I picked the LG shadow, could I see one of three boxes I could get?


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 30, 2014)

The boxes are going up to 65 with 65 being the EG box.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 30, 2014)

I am wondering if some boxes showing both eyeliner and bronzer with be like an "either or" situation.


----------



## mellee (Jul 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> And nothing but the one Paula's choice loaded in them!!!
> 
> They're holding out ON PURPOSE, lol


Hmmmmmm... so what does it usually mean when they hold out - a really really GOOD box, or a really really BADBAD one?


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

mellee said:


> Hmmmmmm... so what does it usually mean when they hold out - a really really GOOD box, or a really really BADBAD one?


I have a theory that the items that are added to the boxes later are the ones they don't have photos or blurbs for yet, so new products they didn't send out in previous months.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 30, 2014)

Haha who knows... Maybe they're just teasing us, but it would make sense for all-new products because that box is the one I've had for over 1.5 years now so I tend to get new samples in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 30, 2014)

Interesting selection in the CEW section so far. I have to admit my biggest disappointment with the boxes last year was the amount of Julep featured. Such an overrated brand IMO.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 30, 2014)

FYI, new promo tomorrow with a shop purchase of $50+ you get these 5 samples. I think I'll pass. The only thing I'd really want is the pores no more.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 30, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> FYI, new promo tomorrow with a shop purchase of $50+ you get these 5 samples. I think I'll pass. The only thing I'd really want is the pores no more.


I saw that too. I think the concept is really cool but I've already gotten a majority of the samples.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 31, 2014)

:king:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry to interrupt the Birchbox discussion, but is there a forum for Boxycharm? I just saw a video on the June box and it is driving me nuts that I didn't get that box! I couldn't find anything for Boxycharm on MUT though. If there is a thread, could someone please post it so I can stalk it for a few months?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Nevermind. Found a link. It wouldn't pull up through MUT's internal search, but when I went to google and typed in "boxycharm makeuptalk" it came right up. Go figure.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 31, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> FYI, new promo tomorrow with a shop purchase of $50+ you get these 5 samples. I think I'll pass. The only thing I'd really want is the pores no more.


I have received every single sample shown here, and it's really not worth giving up my 20% code for those.


----------



## Brianna448 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have noticed a lot of items/ deals that look like desperate pleas to not use the 20% off codes.  Sorry, BB.  Usually 20% off is enough value to win.  

Speaking of desperate.... I saw in their "Birchbox wedding" tab that if you gift three birchbox subs you get a free Modern Mermaid box.  LOL.  I guess those weren't as popular as they hoped.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 31, 2014)

did i miss something....I can't purchase a gift card with points!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> did i miss something....I can't purchase a gift card with points!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, they're no longer allowing that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Huge, huge bummer.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yeah, they're no longer allowing that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Huge, huge bummer.


Wow...that *is* a bummer. See ya third account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jul 31, 2014)

I've got non-clicky trucks on both accounts! Exciting news for a Thursday evening...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

I won a free copy of Mindy Kaling's book! I'm so excited. And now I *have* to actually write something on my blog lol.


----------



## mellee (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow - I have a non-clicky truck, too!  I chose the LM eye shadow.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 31, 2014)

got nonclicky trucks for EG and stainiac!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 31, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> got nonclicky trucks for EG and stainiac!


got non-clicky trucks on every girl and regular boxes!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 31, 2014)

The Jouer foundation in my July box is a few shades too dark, (it was my first birchbox) should I redo my survey or do they not really make a difference (like ipsy).


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Aug 1, 2014)

I also have two non-clickies on bronzer and everygirl =]


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> The Jouer foundation in my July box is a few shades too dark, (it was my first birchbox) should I redo my survey or do they not really make a difference (like ipsy).


You should redo it - when I get stuff like concealer, bb cream, etc from BB it's at least somewhat closer to my skin tone.  There's a section on the BB website called find your shade or something which has the descriptions (fair, light, light-medium, etc) and pics of people who match them.  So that way you can tell if you picked the right shade according to BB's system.

eta the find your shade link http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/find-your-shade


----------



## SaraP (Aug 1, 2014)

@@Tamarin Thanks!!


----------



## tulippop (Aug 1, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> I have noticed a lot of items/ deals that look like desperate pleas to not use the 20% off codes.  Sorry, BB.  Usually 20% off is enough value to win.
> 
> Speaking of desperate.... I saw in their "Birchbox wedding" tab that if you gift three birchbox subs you get a free Modern Mermaid box.  LOL.  I guess those weren't as popular as they hoped.


I just looked that up because I was thinking of gifting myself 3 months for the mermaid box but it says you need to buy $90 worth of gift subs or in the bridal shop with code GIFTFORME

http://join.birchbox.com/weddings/

booo, I don't wanna spend $90.  XD


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I won a free copy of Mindy Kaling's book! I'm so excited. And now I *have* to actually write something on my blog lol.


Me too!! I am soo excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 1, 2014)

This is my first Birchbox.... What are non-clickie trucks? Or clickie trucks, for that matter...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> This is my first Birchbox.... What are non-clickie trucks? Or clickie trucks, for that matter...


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


Thanks, I didn't even see that thread! I think I only found this one from checking "View New Content."


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow, I wanted an every girl box. The one that sold out in what, an hour?

Now I'm getting two. I hope they are nice and I'm glad mine are comped.

This is my last month ever with BB. I'll spend my points on each account ( sigh), then buy an extra Memebox with my former BB Shop cash. Never gonna look back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just as with Glossybox--

*"BirchyGate has left its mark".*


----------



## mellee (Aug 1, 2014)

My truck is clicky my truck is clicky!  No info on the number yet, though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 1, 2014)

I went through the boxes for the bronzer, and it seems I only have 5 possibilities based on what I've received previously. The boxes all seem pretty good so I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Interesting selection in the CEW section so far. I have to admit my biggest disappointment with the boxes last year was the amount of Julep featured. Such an overrated brand IMO.


  
Yeah I wonder if they will do a box and what would be in it based on that product selection.... And I totally agree with you on Julep being over rated!



HelpMeSleep said:


> I won a free copy of Mindy Kaling's book! I'm so excited. And now I *have* to actually write something on my blog lol.


 
It's a great box! You'll be laughing so much that you'll sit down to read it and will basically just fly through the whole thing without putting it down.



mellee said:


> Wow - I have a non-clicky truck, too!  I chose the LM eye shadow.


  


Tamarin said:


> got nonclicky trucks for EG and stainiac!


  


nc42 said:


> got non-clicky trucks on every girl and regular boxes!


Jealous of all y'all whose boxes ship early. Mine always seem to be the last of the lot, lol. I have July shipping on both accounts.



tulippop said:


> I just looked that up because I was thinking of gifting myself 3 months for the mermaid box but it says you need to buy $90 worth of gift subs or in the bridal shop with code GIFTFORME
> 
> http://join.birchbox.com/weddings/
> 
> booo, I don't wanna spend $90.  XD


If you actually would use everything in the mermaid box, this is a really good deal actually.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 1, 2014)

mellee said:


> My truck is clicky my truck is clicky!  No info on the number yet, though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! This is the earliest my truck has ever been clicky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(my clicky truck account is getting the eyeshadow, other two boxes have non-clicky trucks)


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 1, 2014)

Clicky truck! I picked the LG eyeshadow.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 1, 2014)

@ and @@rachelshine  Congrats to both you book-winning girls!! That's awesome.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks @@LuckyMoon!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yay @@rachelshine! I can't wait to get it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 1, 2014)

So far I see 5 boxes with Bronzer (my pick) that I can receive. Most of the others have Ageless, Catherine Melandro or Marcella BB cream, all of which I've received. Right now I'm hoping for box 31. I love hair oils and Dr. Jart so this box would make me happy.


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 1, 2014)

CEW??? .......cew?  are you there?  .....the one thing I am learning from Birchbox is that I am really terrible at waiting for things.


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 1, 2014)

Put me on the list of eyeshadow + non-clicky August truckers


----------



## kellyfish14 (Aug 1, 2014)

Non-Clicky truck!  and I picked the eyeshadow!  I wish they would hurry up and populate those eyeshadow boxes so I could have an idea of what I might get!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

The order I placed earlier in the week should be here today! So far it seems like they're gradually getting their warehouse issues together.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 1, 2014)

(sorry again) how do I review my products for points? July was my first box, but I don't see where to review for points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> (sorry again) how do I review my products for points? July was my first box, but I don't see where to review for points.


Click on each item on your box page, and select "write a review" - a window should pop up that lets you answer questions about it and then once you submit it you get 10 points :]


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just realized boxes 4 and 64 are exactly the same! Both 7 item boxes with the bronzer, Noir eyeliner, Nexxus trio, Vasanti detox cleanser and Supergoop hand cream.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 1, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows Thank you! None of my other subs have you write a review, it's just a survey type questionnaire. I would have never guessed that was how I could get my points. If fact if I wasn't on this forum I wouldn't have known about the points!

I can see how this sub is fun, I did my reviews and now have an extra $5 to spend...I can foresee these points burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 1, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows Thank you! None of my other subs have you write a review, it's just a survey type questionnaire. I would have never guessed that was how I could get my points. If fact if I wasn't on this forum I wouldn't have known about the points!

I can see how this sub is fun, I did my reviews and now have an extra $5 to spend...I can foresee these points burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a tracking number on my main account.  I didn't pick anything on it.  And of course it hasn't updated.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@kawaiimeows Thank you! None of my other subs have you write a review, it's just a survey type questionnaire. I would have never guessed that was how I could get my points. If fact if I wasn't on this forum I wouldn't have known about the points!
> 
> I can see how this sub is fun, I did my reviews and now have an extra $5 to spend...I can foresee these points burning a hole in my pocket.


Just wait.  You be into the multi-box cult before you know it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

@@SaraP the points are a HUGE reason I stay with birchbox, those plus the promo codes make for good deals on really nice brands. My most recent order just came in, I got all of this stuff for $17


----------



## LadyK (Aug 1, 2014)

I went to check if I had clicky trucks and both my accounts still show July shipping info.  I am one of those who didn't pick anything special for my boxes.  I'm a little worried now.


----------



## button6004 (Aug 1, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I went to check if I had clicky trucks and both my accounts still show July shipping info.  I am one of those who didn't pick anything special for my boxes.  I'm a little worried now.


I have confirmation that I picked the LG shadow and I still have July shipping info too.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 1, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I went to check if I had clicky trucks and both my accounts still show July shipping info.  I am one of those who didn't pick anything special for my boxes.  I'm a little worried now.





button6004 said:


> I have confirmation that I picked the LG shadow and I still have July shipping info too.


I wouldn't worry about it - it's still *very* early and box pages don't even have all their items yet.  For the past month or two, I've been getting nonclicky trucks right at the beginning of the month but I still only got my boxes sometime around the middle of the month, which is average.


----------



## Ashladeela (Aug 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> kawaiimeows, on 01 Aug 2014 - 11:49, said:
> 
> @@SaraP the points are a HUGE reason I stay with birchbox, those plus the promo codes make for good deals on really nice brands. My most recent order just came in, I got all of this stuff for $17
> 
> ...


The points are where it's at! I have to ask you which laqa you got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I cashed in mine for the klorane dry oat milk shampoo, the revealed 2. Palette, and the lipstick queen Jean queen lipgloss...all for $7!

Now I have 7 points, planning my next haul lol I'm hooked! I'm eyeing up the laqa giftset  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 1, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I went to check if I had clicky trucks and both my accounts still show July shipping info.  I am one of those who didn't pick anything special for my boxes.  I'm a little worried now.


Nothing to worry about yet.  Boxes usually ship around the 10th of the month and arrive sometime in the middle of the month.   The clicky truck just means that there's a tracking number associated with your account. It doesn't mean that your box has shipped, or that it's even packed yet.    People just get excited here because it's the first 'sign of life' for this month's box, and it's fun to see that. 

Birchbox says that boxes arrive 5-10 business days after shipment.   So there's really no reason to worry unless it's 10 business days after you got the shipping confirmation e-mail and you haven't gotten your box yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

Ashladeela said:


> The points are where it's at! I have to ask you which laqa you got!
> 
> I cashed in mine for the klorane dry oat milk shampoo, the revealed 2. Palette, and the lipstick queen Jean queen lipgloss...all for $7!
> 
> Now I have 7 points, planning my next haul lol I'm hooked! I'm eyeing up the laqa giftset


Menatour, its the purple color. I LOVE it. It looks really intimidating in the tube but it looks weirdly natural when applied?

eta: here's a picture with me wearing menatour :]


----------



## juliaxvi (Aug 1, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I went to check if I had clicky trucks and both my accounts still show July shipping info.  I am one of those who didn't pick anything special for my boxes.  I'm a little worried now.


I also didn't choose anything this month, but I already have a tracking number for my August box. I don't think having chosen a sample/box has anything to do with it. It's probably just random, but still very exciting to see it pop up so early!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a clicky truck!  On AUGUST FIRST!!!  (It's on the LG eyeshadow account that took me 5 flippin days and 4 emails AND a phone call to get reserved) 

So excited!


----------



## klg534 (Aug 1, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Wow, I wanted an every girl box. The one that sold out in what, an hour?
> 
> Now I'm getting two. I hope they are nice and I'm glad mine are comped.
> 
> ...


I will totally do  a full box trade with you. I'm uh..getting four boxes. Im sure you might want one lol


----------



## Ashladeela (Aug 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> kawaiimeows, on 01 Aug 2014 - 12:41, said:
> 
> Menatour, its the purple color. I LOVE it. It looks really intimidating in the tube but it looks weirdly natural when applied? eta: here's a picture with me wearing menatour :]
> 
> ...


Wow!that is gorgeous and looks great on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 1, 2014)

My account still shows July. I picked the Stainiac.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

curlytails said:


> My account still shows July. I picked the Stainiac.


Might wanna check to make sure your account didn't have any billing issues (unless other people have reported the account still showing July? - i haven't paid attention to that).


----------



## LadyK (Aug 1, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Nothing to worry about yet.  Boxes usually ship around the 10th of the month and arrive sometime in the middle of the month.   The clicky truck just means that there's a tracking number associated with your account. It doesn't mean that your box has shipped, or that it's even packed yet.    People just get excited here because it's the first 'sign of life' for this month's box, and it's fun to see that.
> 
> Birchbox says that boxes arrive 5-10 business days after shipment.   So there's really no reason to worry unless it's 10 business days after you got the shipping confirmation e-mail and you haven't gotten your box yet.


I'm not new to Birchbox or clicky trucks.  I've had my main account for over a year and even though my truck doesn't go clicky right at the beginning of the month it does usually switch over to saying "August shipping information" or whatever the new month is.  I'm wondering if all the extra choices this month mean longer for things to update on the website.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 1, 2014)

I have had a non-clicky box for August since... whatever time I asked what non-clicky trucks are. I just got an email that my July box shipped? What?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I have had a non-clicky box for August since... whatever time I asked what non-clicky trucks are. I just got an email that my July box shipped? What?


Did you sign up at the end of july for an august box? They've been giving new subbers the box for the month they signed up in if that was their first month - if that makes any sense.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 1, 2014)

I did, but I figured since it was so late in the month, August would be my first month. My July box shipped on the 31st. If my "Your July Products" page is accurate, I'm getting SuperGoop CC cream, Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, Naobay lotion, and a Real Chemistry peel. It's a good thing I didn't pick the eyeliner for August.



kawaiimeows said:


> Did you sign up at the end of july for an august box? They've been giving new subbers the box for the month they signed up in if that was their first month - if that makes any sense.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I did, but I figured since it was so late in the month, August would be my first month. My July box shipped on the 31st. If my "Your July Products" page is accurate, I'm getting SuperGoop CC cream, Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, Naobay lotion, and a Real Chemistry peel. It's a good thing I didn't pick the eyeliner for August.


Yup, that's probably what happened. I skipped June because of my disinterest with BB and re-joined at the end of the month so I could get the Ruffian nail polish in July, and they gave me a June box. I was really peeved considering my June box didn't even ship UNTIL July, like what's the point. I wish they would make a definitive cut off date but I think they will push out boxes for as long as they can.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I have had a non-clicky box for August since... whatever time I asked what non-clicky trucks are. I just got an email that my July box shipped? What?


I did too on a second sub I ordered late July although the account settings says August box. Still don't know what I'm getting...I hope it's not the same July stuff I got from my first sub.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Aug 1, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I went to check if I had clicky trucks and both my accounts still show July shipping info.  I am one of those who didn't pick anything special for my boxes.  I'm a little worried now.


I didn't pick anything on either of my accounts and they both are non-clicky. Now I'M worried that I should have picked something on one of them to be sure that I got two different boxes.....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

For y'alls reading pleasure, I have updated the on going Birchbox FAQ threadl, since it has been a while since anything has been added. Most of the new stuff has pertained to recent, specific changes like the change to the gift card rule and issues involving unsubbing and resubbing. You can check it out here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/

(for some reason i had issues making that link show up in a link title, but whatever)

(also let me know if anything is inaccurate, or if I need to add anything else)


----------



## TracyT (Aug 2, 2014)

Autym Henderson said:


> I didn't pick anything on either of my accounts and they both are non-clicky. Now I'M worried that I should have picked something on one of them to be sure that I got two different boxes.....


I have two boxes coming to me (overlap from Gilt deal).

One I chose the LG shadow has a clicky truck.

My second just sent me a shipping email for July. ?! I hadn't gotten any info until now that I'd be getting July. That account doesn't have a clicky truck for either July or August.  :blink:  

I got the email to choose and chose not to. We'll see when I get August for the second sub.


----------



## TracyT (Aug 2, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> Non-Clicky truck!  and I picked the eyeshadow!  I wish they would hurry up and populate those eyeshadow boxes so I could have an idea of what I might get!!


I picked the eye shadow and have a clicky truck. It seems like while there's a tracking number it isn't quite done yet. The number does nothing, yet. 

I'm hoping it's a good thing the eye shadow boxes not populating means they're newer items. Maybe. Please. Ahh.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 2, 2014)

Autym Henderson said:


> I didn't pick anything on either of my accounts and they both are non-clicky. Now I'M worried that I should have picked something on one of them to be sure that I got two different boxes.....


That's honestly my favorite thing about the "pick your sample". It's the only way I've been able to have multiple accounts and avoid dupes despite having totally different surveys.


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 2, 2014)

Nonclicky trucks on all three accounts (stainiac, eyeshadow, and EG box).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 2, 2014)

I just checked my mobile app, it says mine will ship August 10. I chose the LG eyeshadow, too. Yesterday I did not show any august info on the desktop or mobile. I haven't checked desktop, but I imagine the clicky truck is up now!


----------



## lochnessie (Aug 2, 2014)

Sigh, signed up with the Gilt deal on July 23rd, and a July box just populated on my account. Supergoop cc, gummies, silver liner, No. 4 prep &amp; protect, and Hello body cream. All things I've received before. I really wish they'd put in some sort of cut off date for the month!


----------



## mellee (Aug 2, 2014)

OMG I'M IN TRANSIT!!!!!  WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!  (But does that mean I'm _really_ in transit?)


----------



## mellee (Aug 2, 2014)

So isn't it that all brands in the box that month ship free?  The Laura Geller baked foundation isn't marked to ship free.  And if I order items that don't ship free along with one that does, do they get to piggy-back?  Or only if all items in my order ship free?

ETA - and they have an iPhone app and not an android one?  Seriously?!  Weird...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 2, 2014)

mellee said:


> *So isn't it that all brands in the box that month ship free?*  The Laura Geller baked foundation isn't marked to ship free.  And if I order items that don't ship free along with one that does, do they get to piggy-back?  Or only if all items in my order ship free?
> 
> ETA - and they have an iPhone app and not an android one?  Seriously?!  Weird...


Yep, but they don't have the August box 'shop' up yet. Still says 'July's Box.' I think they usually make the switch after the 10th. 

As long as you have ONE item that ships free, the whole order should ship free. I don't think I've ever paid for shipping on an order!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 2, 2014)

My LG eyeshadow box has shipped! I can't believe it, I'm pretty certain that this is the earliest that one of my boxes has shipped. I hope my EG box ships soon too!


----------



## mellee (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm still very surprised that there are only three boxes showing LG.  I never got the pick-one email.  Emailed back and forth to get the choices, and they finally sent them to me on the 27th and I asked for the eyeshadow, and I was confirmed for it.  So it's not like they only had a few tubes of it or anything!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2014)

My LG box and my mystery box (didn't chose a sample) all have clicky trucks; my everygirl box - nonclicky truck. Looking forward to getting these boxes this month.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 2, 2014)

My box that I didn't pick anything on shows August but no clicky truck. My LG account &amp; Everygirl Box account both still show July.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 2, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I did, but I figured since it was so late in the month, August would be my first month. My July box shipped on the 31st. If my "Your July Products" page is accurate, I'm getting SuperGoop CC cream, Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, Naobay lotion, and a Real Chemistry peel. It's a good thing I didn't pick the eyeliner for August.


BB tip: Unless you love love love the color or brand, NEVER choose the eyeliner. Ditto mascara. You will get so damn many of them that you'll be swimming in 'em.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Yup, that's probably what happened. I skipped June because of my disinterest with BB and re-joined at the end of the month so I could get the Ruffian nail polish in July, and they gave me a June box. I was really peeved considering my June box didn't even ship UNTIL July, like what's the point. I wish they would make a definitive cut off date but I think they will push out boxes for as long as they can.


I think they send out that month's leftovers, tbh.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 2, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> I think they send out that month's leftovers, tbh.


I think they do too. My box # when I got the June box in July was like "82-1" or something like that, like they had made up a page later on for it, if that makes sense.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 2, 2014)

I opened a third account on July 31st for the Gilt deal and they're sending me a jy box as well BUT it's a great box, has Ruffian Rosary, Vasanti, Hello Body Cream, Cynthia Rowley eyeliner and two other things I can't remember. Thrilled to get Rosary though, I loved Ambrisia!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 2, 2014)

I hope i don't have a clicky truck too soon (haven't checked). I updated my address and I'll be living like 20 minutes away from the distribution center. If it gets there before I move to that address I don't know what would happen! But also, I would think it was super hilarious is slowgistics actually still made loving the in same metro area as the plant a long shipping process!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm a bit behind and haven't been around in a while. What's up with the whole "you can select an item" option now? I never got the option to select anything in July (no email, yes it's updated, yes I checked my spam filter), and I haven't gotten an email for August about selecting anything. I'm guessing technical glitch? Possibly this is only offered to some Birchbox subscribers? I honestly haven't the foggiest.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

peril said:


> I'm a bit behind and haven't been around in a while. What's up with the whole "you can select an item" option now? I never got the option to select anything in July (no email, yes it's updated, yes I checked my spam filter), and I haven't gotten an email for August about selecting anything. I'm guessing technical glitch? Possibly this is only offered to some Birchbox subscribers? I honestly haven't the foggiest.


An email was sent out to all subscribers (supposedly unless you asked to be taken off the list) and everyone was able to choose between a few different items or a set limited edition ever girl box this month. These choices were then confirmed via e-mail on the 29th. If you did not get the emails, I would absolutely call BB CS.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2014)

@ it should be for everyone! Have you tried contacting Birchbox Ops? They might have one of your email settings all wonky, hopefully it's an easy fix!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, well, crap. Guess that's two months in a row I don't get to pick an item. Sigh. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 2, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I will totally do  a full box trade with you. I'm uh..getting four boxes. Im sure you might want one lol


I had 4 subscriptions to BB until they changed the points system. It's just a tiny fraction of my subscription and general buying addictions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Whatever I get is usually fine and fun. But- it's so strange that the boxes were sold out, they gave me 300 points and 3 free boxes, then sent an email that I was getting the boxes on the subs I had asked for. IF I had kept the two other subs,  no telling how it would have turned out as I picked samples for those boxes. 

Still call it Birchygate though, because they could have let people do their gift card buying, THEN changed the rules after a week or so. Tacky thing to do to people who save points to buy special things. I spent mine as soon as I got them, so it's the principle of it all, not affecting me personally at all.

Edited to add one box and 100 points because they gave the free boxes and points to all the subscriptions I had open during the last week in July. I just found out by checking a subscription I have cancelled..I wondered why I was getting email about August's products to that email addy.

OMG. 

I promise to everyone here that I was very nice, that I never asked for anything but ONE Everygirl box and the CS Rep. made all the other things appear on his or her own. Surely do hope I can maybe host a giveaway for 2 boxes or something similar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Aug 2, 2014)

My non-clicky trucks say August now so I'm much happier.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It also seems like warehouse issues are getting better.  Both my recent orders have come in 3-5 days which is nice with the aces free shipping.  Here's to hoping things keep getting better.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> As long as you have ONE item that ships free, the whole order should ship free. I don't think I've ever paid for shipping on an order!


IS this TRUE??? I get hives whenever I have to pay for shipping, so I was going to wait until I had $50 in points (sitting on $30 now). I just may have to place an order!!! Last night I hearted 20 or more things   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juliaxvi (Aug 2, 2014)

My box shipped yesterday!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I get a good box with no leftovers. So far, they haven't even finished loading all of the boxes.


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 2, 2014)

My box tracking is 8-1-14 8:02pm. I picked the LG eyeshadow.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 2, 2014)

Can we get some more boxes with populated contents for the LG PYS?!?!?


----------



## mellee (Aug 2, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Can we get some more boxes with populated contents for the LG PYS?!?!?


Seriously!  At this rate we're not gonna know what we're getting until our boxes get here!  How weird would _that _be?!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 2, 2014)

mellee said:


> Seriously!  At this rate we're not gonna know what we're getting until our boxes get here!  How weird would _that _be?!


That would be crazy! Not knowing makes me feel so uneasy, this is Birchbox teaching me a lesson in patience.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Can we get some more boxes with populated contents for the LG PYS?!?!?





UberClaire said:


> My box tracking is 8-1-14 8:02pm. I picked the LG eyeshadow.


My box has been "born"! Same time as yours @@UberClaire !  Now we just have to see who gets their box first, because the contents will probably all be the same!

@ YES.  Gimme some info, BB! I'm going crazy here!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 3, 2014)

dang! i paid for my august box on the 29th and it shipped already. i didn't pick any special samples or the every girl box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

I have made my decision.  I will be unsubbing after I get my August box.  I will probably come back at some point, but I have way too much stuff right now....


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have made my decision.  I will be unsubbing after I get my August box.  I will probably come back at some point, but I have way too much stuff right now....


I've thought about doing this. I'm moving at the end of the next month and the last thing I need is to keep accumulating more stuff to move (and yet I keep buying stuff anyway) but my question is if I were to take a month or two off from Birchbox, when I resume my sub, would my account pick back up where I left off on months I've been a subscriber in terms of discount codes? Or does it start back over? Wondering if anyone knows.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I've thought about doing this. I'm moving at the end of the next month and the last thing I need is to keep accumulating more stuff to move (and yet I keep buying stuff anyway) but my question is if I were to take a month or two off from Birchbox, when I resume my sub, would my account pick back up where I left off on months I've been a subscriber in terms of discount codes? Or does it start back over? Wondering if anyone knows.


actually, I can answer that!!  I stopped last sept.  for several months after 13 months of subscribing.  then I came back in May.  My last order with them, I used the sweet 16  code (for 16 boxes) and it worked - by that time, I had 16 boxes from them.

so I do not think it is consecutive, but overall.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> actually, I can answer that!!  I stopped last sept.  for several months after 13 months of subscribing.  then I came back in May.  My last order with them, I used the sweet 16  code (for 16 boxes) and it worked - by that time, I had 16 boxes from them.
> 
> so I do not think it is consecutive, but overall.


Awesome!! Thanks so much! That's great to now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe BB decided the LG is a more expensive item, and those of us who choose the eyeshadow are _actually _only getting 1-2 items this month.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 4, 2014)

mellee said:


> Maybe BB decided the LG is a more expensive item, and those of us who choose the eyeshadow are _actually _only getting 1-2 items this month.


I'm pretty sure all of the selections said in addition to your normal 4 or 5 samples. so it should be more then 2 items in a box.  I once for a full size $30 cargo bronzer in a 6 item box.(  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb19 ) so cost of items isn't a factor in what goes in a box.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 4, 2014)

mellee said:


> Maybe BB decided the LG is a more expensive item, and those of us who choose the eyeshadow are _actually _only getting 1-2 items this month.


Lol

No, it's just that boxes don't fully populate until the 10th. They are probably just waiting on pictures or descriptions of a few items.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

mellee said:


> Maybe BB decided the LG is a more expensive item, and those of us who choose the eyeshadow are _actually _only getting 1-2 items this month.


If they did that, the internet would implode from the sheer volume of complaints (and oh yes, mine included!)  But no, it's a sample size of that eyeshadow, so I don't even think it's worth the cost of the box.  I'll just try to (not-so-)patiently wait for mine to get here!


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 4, 2014)

mellee said:


> Maybe BB decided the LG is a more expensive item, and those of us who choose the eyeshadow are _actually _only getting 1-2 items this month.


No, it's just that you're looking about 6 days too soon.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Box contents are revealed on the 10th of each month.   We're just peeking behind the scenes as they load the boxes.  BB isn't done yet, and I wouldn't expect them to be done until the 10th.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 4, 2014)

Both of my boxes (no PYS choice made for either) have shipped. They were sent on different days, so fingers crossed that they are different boxes! FWIW, it does seem that boxes are shipping earlier than they used to. So many people seem to have shipping info very early in the month.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted already, but here's a pic of the Everygirl Box contents (not my blog):

http://www.momsgotmail.com/2014/07/26/august-2014-subscription-spoilers-wantable/screen-shot-2014-07-26-at-11-17-36-am/


----------



## kellyfish14 (Aug 4, 2014)

I purposely don't look at MUT all weekend so I have some reading to do on downtime at work on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Clicky truck in place!  Can't wait to get my box!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Aug 4, 2014)

New to Birchbox....I signed up on July 29th (using the Gilt deal).  My order said my box would ship August 8th.

On August 1st I got an email saying my "July box" had shipped.  So, does that mean I'm getting a July box AND I will get August too?  Basically back to back?

I don't see anything on my order status except for August box (and the truck isn't clickable yet). 

Thanks for info!!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 4, 2014)

*@ Yes, you're getting the July box and August box. Mine was good, hope yours is too!


----------



## TracyT (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have made my decision.  I will be unsubbing after I get my August box.  I will probably come back at some point, but I have way too much stuff right now....


I feel ya. I took a hard look at what I wanted to use, what I couldn't swap and then donated the latter. I'm not a hair product fan so most of those have gone.

But threads will always be here for ya.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been lurking the ipsy ones every so often even after I unsubbed almost a year ago.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 4, 2014)

My everygirl box account still says July.  Booooooo.  I got excited for a second when I say it said delivered, but then I saw July.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Aug 4, 2014)

Are we still waiting on the part 2 August Spoiler video!!??


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 4, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Are we still waiting on the part 2 August Spoiler video!!??


I was wondering the same thing.  Where is it?


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 4, 2014)

If anyone loved the Folle de Joie sample from their BB, Byrdie is sending out free samples.

 http://www.byrdie.com/joie-fragrance-scent-of-summer-free-sample-offer

It says you have to be at least 21 to redeem...not sure why.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Aug 4, 2014)

As much as I love spoilers, I couldn't handle knowing everything that was coming in my box. I'm super excited about the EG box but umm...what if I'm missing out on something. Basically, what I'm saying is...you enablers you...I have 2 boxes now.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 4, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> If anyone loved the Folle de Joie sample from their BB, Byrdie is sending out free samples.
> 
> http://www.byrdie.com/joie-fragrance-scent-of-summer-free-sample-offer
> 
> It says you have to be at least 21 to redeem...not sure why.


Haha! Do they think you'll drink the perfume because it has lots of alcohol in it?!


----------



## bliss10977 (Aug 4, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> If anyone loved the Folle de Joie sample from their BB, Byrdie is sending out free samples.
> 
> http://www.byrdie.com/joie-fragrance-scent-of-summer-free-sample-offer
> 
> It says you have to be at least 21 to redeem...not sure why.


Thanks! That's my favorite perfume and the bottle is not travel friendly!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Aug 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> *@ Yes, you're getting the July box and August box. Mine was good, hope yours is too!


Ok...thanks!  I hope I get a good one!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 4, 2014)

On IG they are saying they will reveal the second spoiler when they get 200 comments. You are suppose to tag a friend that hasn't joined BB yet.... For the comment.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 4, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> On IG they are saying they will reveal the second spoiler when they get 200 comments. You are suppose to tag a friend that hasn't joined BB yet.... For the comment.


Ok, I'll admit how 'not with it' I am. What's IG?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 4, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Ok, I'll admit how 'not with it' I am. What's IG?


InstaGram


----------



## lochnessie (Aug 4, 2014)

Really, Birchbox? I already have a clicky truck for August in my new Gilt deal account, and I just received a tracking number for July. My July box was prepared a day AFTER my August box... I just sent them a nicely worded "um, wtf?" email.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 4, 2014)

It's here

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-august-2014-sneak-peek-part-2?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Instagram_080414_SneakPeekPart2_Video


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

My box is ON THE MOVE! It has officially arrived at a "shipping partner facility" according to tracking!


----------



## mellee (Aug 4, 2014)

Mine, too.  It's a race!


----------



## mellee (Aug 4, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> It's here
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-august-2014-sneak-peek-part-2?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Instagram_080414_SneakPeekPart2_Video


I like Juliette.  She's perky without being cloying or fakey.

Seriously?  The SG is REALLY TINY for a hand cream!


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 4, 2014)

mellee said:


> I like Juliette.  She's perky without being cloying or fakey.
> 
> Seriously?  The SG is REALLY TINY for a hand cream!


Really?  I thought she was kind of annoying 

Also I think that is the first supergoop product I might be ok with trying, since it's a hand cream and I love hand creams.  I also really want that amika dry shampoo now...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 4, 2014)

That's kind of a cool way to do a sneak peak. I want the hand cream and wouldn't mind trying the face mask either. I hope the other boxes they show have stuff that haven't been loaded on the boxes yet either. I hope they do a LG eyeshadow box!

All 3 of my boxes just have an unclicky truck. Can't wait to see what else I'm getting this month.


----------



## mellee (Aug 4, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Really?  I thought she was kind of annoying
> 
> Also I think that is the first supergoop product I might be ok with trying, since it's a hand cream and I love hand creams.  I also really want that amika dry shampoo now...


*Chuckle*  You and I are mirror images of each other!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 4, 2014)

I want the pink lipstick she was wearing in the video (probably no chance of that). I really hope I get that new Dr Jarts product!


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 5, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> Really, Birchbox? I already have a clicky truck for August in my new Gilt deal account, and I just received a tracking number for July. My July box was prepared a day AFTER my August box... I just sent them a nicely worded "um, wtf?" email.


Yeah, it's really weird! Both my July and August boxes shipped the same day! lol  :wizard:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 5, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Yeah, it's really weird! Both my July and August boxes shipped the same day! lol  :wizard:


That's just plain wrong!


----------



## tulippop (Aug 5, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> Really, Birchbox? I already have a clicky truck for August in my new Gilt deal account, and I just received a tracking number for July. My July box was prepared a day AFTER my August box... I just sent them a nicely worded "um, wtf?" email.


That seems really annoying.  I hope they aren't charging you for July


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 5, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> My box is ON THE MOVE! It has officially arrived at a "shipping partner facility" according to tracking!


mine too and it didn't go to indiana despite me being on the east coast , lol. straight from tn to nj. one day i hope it goes from tn to va where i live.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm so not a fan of the sneak peaks done this way.... idk   just not my style.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 5, 2014)

Juliette is just... ugh. Then again, I'm not a huge fan of any of her predecessors either. I like the idea behind the video but not the execution. I mean, if you're going to play like you're opening someone else's box how about you DON'T use up the samples? You just know that little baby pea sized dollop of Supergoop was the entire contents of the tube. XD


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 5, 2014)

I am hoping they do another sneak peek video with the LG eyeshadow, so those of us who chose it can see what might be in one of the 3 possible boxes!!! BTW.. clicky truck, early this month, but the link is not doing anything.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Juliette is just... ugh. Then again, I'm not a huge fan of any of her predecessors either. I like the idea behind the video but not the execution. I mean, if you're going to play like you're opening someone else's box how about you DON'T use up the samples? You just know that little baby pea sized dollop of Supergoop was the entire contents of the tube. XD


Hahahahahaha I was thinking the same thing. She should have said "this box is a replica of (insert girls name here)'s box."

On the bright side, that chick is getting a really good box. I didn't pick the bronzer (I'm with all you LG shadow ladies), but I would be really happy with that box. I'm really hoping for the Amika dry shampoo and the Supergoop hand cream, and a mask would just be the icing on the cake, did anyone see the price of those masks btw? They are REALLy cheap - almost makes me nervous how cheap they are. But, if they work I won't feel bad buying them since they are so cheap, so that is a definite plus! I likely wouldn't use the BB cream (just because I don't use any tinted products really except for formal occasions and then it's usually full on foundation).


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 5, 2014)

The whole time I watched the video all I could think was, If I was Melissa I'd be disappointed. 

I didn't want anything in that box, until they got to the face mask.  I'm hoping I get a face mask for sure.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't even use dry shampoo but I'd use the Amika one because I love their products so much LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously I keep watching these Birchbox videos and I just don't understand how they're not seeing how cringe-worthy they are in regards to the ladies they choose to be in them. Nothing is worse than that fake, over-excitement/surprise. My eye rolling gets intense whenever I watch LOL


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow...my box (no sample chosen) is out for delivery! This is a record for me. My everygirl box still hasn't shipped and my LG box is languishing in Hebron, KY.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 5, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Wow...my box (no sample chosen) is out for delivery! This is a record for me. My everygirl box still hasn't shipped and my LG box is languishing in Hebron, KY.


Yay! We'll start seeing boxes today!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dang... my account hasn't updated. No clicky truck --tracking for July is still up. Patiently waiting for my LG box to update. :bringiton:


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 5, 2014)

I will get my box sometime this week, probably Thursday.  I always get mine before the tenth, maybe because Chicago is a major shipping hub?  I hope I get the face mask, those look interesting.  And affordable.


----------



## mellee (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm betting I'm getting LG box 3.  I'm 45.  Check my profile an' I've got "send me wrinkle stuff" written all over me.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 5, 2014)

I received my box today.  I reserved a LG eyeshadow.  I am pretty underwhelmed with this box.  I feel bad saying that because usually I'm fine with what I get in my boxes but this one is just not for me at all.   Picture under spoiler.



Spoiler










sorry it's a bit blurry and huge! 

So it had the LG eyeshadow in the sand color...i forget the exact name

Paula's Choice Resist intensive wrinkle-repair retinol serum - I'm only in my early twenties so I feel like this product is not something that I need. It seems like a strong serum and I don't really have dark spots/lines that need fading...yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Whish Coconut Milk CC Body Cream - I like Whish products so I will try this out.  I used a bit on my hands and it has a bit of shimmer to it.  It smells like suntan lotion to me.

Neil George Shampoo and Conditioner - Well, they sent me two conditioners instead of a shampoo. I emailed BB about it so I will see what they are going to do.  I just bought a bumble and bumble shampoo and conditioner that I really like so I don't even want to bother with trying these.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I received my box today.  I reserved a LG eyeshadow.  I am pretty underwhelmed with this box.  I feel bad saying that because usually I'm fine with what I get in my boxes but this one is just not for me at all.   Picture under spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Four products? Lame. What a disappointment. I've never received a box with less than 5 items - and usually it's more like 6 or 7. Hoping that is not my box! Also, if they send me something for wrinkles I will be mad.


----------



## Pixels (Aug 5, 2014)

How big is the sample of the LG eyeshadow? Just curious.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 5, 2014)

My box will be arriving today, and it's only the 5th. I am betting I will have the same box as @@chelsealynn since it requested the eyeshadow..


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 5, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Four products? Lame. What a disappointment. I've never received a box with less than 5 items - and usually it's more like 6 or 7. Hoping that is not my box! Also, if they send me something for wrinkles I will be mad.


It has five items.  They just sent me two conditioners but it's supposed to be a shampoo and conditioner.



Pixels said:


> How big is the sample of the LG eyeshadow? Just curious.


It's 5ml or 0.17 fl oz

@@MissRoe Hoping you get a better box than I did  :lol:


----------



## Pixels (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2014)

My box arrived...no idea of the box number, lol. 



Spoiler






I'll use the Whish and cleanser...I like the perfume, dupes of the Benefit and for the love of God, BB stop sending the Laqa! Detest that color.


----------



## Pixels (Aug 5, 2014)

I had high hopes for these boxes but so far they seem overwhelming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 5, 2014)

I must be crazy, but I actually like both boxes! I just keep remembering when they were only sending packets for months and months. :lol:


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 5, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I received my box today. I reserved a LG eyeshadow. I am pretty underwhelmed with this box. I feel bad saying that because usually I'm fine with what I get in my boxes but this one is just not for me at all. Picture under spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am betting I will get this same box. I would be fine with it...not overly exciting but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 5, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> My box arrived...no idea of the box number, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see the benefit liner in other boxes besides EG this month!


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 5, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I received my box today. I reserved a LG eyeshadow. I am pretty underwhelmed with this box. I feel bad saying that because usually I'm fine with what I get in my boxes but this one is just not for me at all. Picture under spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd actually really like that box. I've been dying to try the Whish. The sizes are all pretty decent, and other than the product with retinol, I'd use everything up!


----------



## juliaxvi (Aug 5, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your box! Really hoping that I get your box. Mine is already on its way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## californialovin (Aug 5, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> My box arrived...no idea of the box number, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is the benefit product?  I really want to try that product, I would be ecstatic if I got it in the mail.

Sadly my account still hasn't updated online.  Mine usually doesn't arrive until the 15th.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 5, 2014)

Not too sure about the junky shampoo/ conditioner, or the Dr. Jart, since my skin is dry. But I'm glad to get the liner and very curious about the Shishedo product. I never heard of it.



Spoiler


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 5, 2014)

@@jennm149 what's the Shisheido?


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 5, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> @@jennm149 what's the Shisheido?


It's called Ultimune Power Infusing (not Enhancing) Complex. It apparently goes on after cleansing but before serum. It shows up right on the front page of the Shishedo website as a new product. Some mumbo-jumbo about Langerhans cells and science and nature, blah, blah. But it's apparently anti-aging and the bottle is cute, so I am curious to see if it actually works.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 5, 2014)

Underwhelmed by the 3rd spoiler... I'd take the posiebalm for sure, but please no more black eyeliner right now for me!!!

The breathe spray looks fun, the rest ok, nothing jumped right out at me though. That being said, sometimes I'm meh about a product and then it surprises me!

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-august-2014-sneak-peek-part-3


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 5, 2014)

Got my box today... so early! 



Spoiler


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 5, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Not too sure about the junky shampoo/ conditioner, or the Dr. Jart, since my skin is dry. But I'm glad to get the liner and very curious about the Shishedo product. I never heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Shiseido and wow I hope that's in my box! I'm in love with their pureness face wash. Great quality skincare.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 5, 2014)

Getting the everygirl box is weird because I already know what I'm getting! But this new spoiler box looked great, all the sample sizes look incredibly generous.

The Ojon rare blend oil is wonderful, I received it before and it smells amazing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 5, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Got my box today... so early!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Heads up, I embedded your photo from instagram for you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 5, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Heads up, I embedded your photo from instagram for you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thanks... i was having trouble with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babycat (Aug 5, 2014)

For people with multiple birchbox subs, do you use separate emails and birchbox accounts for each one?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 5, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> thanks... i was having trouble with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No worries, I'm pretty sure there's no *easy* way to do it at the moment, but I know that was something director was looking into at one point.

For now I open the link, right click + view page source, and then ctrl + f "jpg" and then copy paste the url, that gives you the image directly.

Most normal, sane people aren't going to go to that trouble but I'm lame  :rotfl:


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> Underwhelmed by the 3rd spoiler... I'd take the posiebalm for sure, but please no more black eyeliner right now for me!!!
> 
> The breathe spray looks fun, the rest ok, nothing jumped right out at me though. That being said, sometimes I'm meh about a product and then it surprises me!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-august-2014-sneak-peek-part-3


Does anyone else feel the amount of Harvey Prince items are getting a little ridiculous? I have received so many Harvey Prince items in 2014 already on the same account.... And it's only August!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 5, 2014)

Ladies be warned.  I was cruising Sephora's website yesterday and saw Juicy has new fragrance out.  

You know what that means?  It will shop up in boxes soon. This one is Viva La Juicy Gold Couture.

Why do they make the names so long?!

ETA: Clicky truck (but no movement, was created on 8/1/14) on Acct 2 (LG shadow pick) am hoping I do not get the box shown up thread.  Acct 1-no clicky truck


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 5, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Does anyone else feel the amount of Harvey Prince items are getting a little ridiculous? I have received so many Harvey Prince items in 2014 already on the same account.... And it's only August!


In the last 4 months, I've gotten 3 different Harvey prince perfumes...Cherry Blossom, Hello, and Imperial Gardenia. I hope I don't get another one this month!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 5, 2014)

babycat said:


> For people with multiple birchbox subs, do you use separate emails and birchbox accounts for each one?


Yep. You can only do one subscription per email.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 5, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ladies be warned.  I was cruising Sephora's website yesterday and saw Juicy has new fragrance out.
> 
> You know what that means?  It will shop up in boxes soon. This one is Viva La Juicy Gold Couture.
> 
> ...


i'm a juicy fan so i hope that i get this perfume. i bet that it'll be on the birchbox site by october. i tested out the perfume at sephora and it smells like all of the other ones.


----------



## lochnessie (Aug 5, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Yep. You can only do one subscription per email.


I used a "gmail trick" to have 2 subscriptions going to one gmail account. I haven't had any problems with the Birchbox site or receiving e-mails so far, although I'm worried that it might confuse their CS. I just added a period in the middle of my email address - I have one account that's [email protected], and my new account uses [email protected] Gmail treats them like they're the same address. You could even have [email protected], and gmail wouldn't care.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 5, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ladies be warned.  I was cruising Sephora's website yesterday and saw Juicy has new fragrance out.
> 
> You know what that means?  It will shop up in boxes soon. This one is Viva La Juicy Gold Couture.
> 
> ...


Even though I've really liked every Juicy perfume I tried I still secretly hoped they would stop making so many damn perfumes when they started selling their clothes off and stuff at Kohls.

But I'm guessing their perfume is one of the things they do well at.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 5, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i'm a juicy fan so i hope that i get this perfume. i bet that it'll be on the birchbox site by october. i tested out the perfume at sephora and it smells like all of the other ones.


I like their perfumes too!  I like some more than others but I know others hate them.  I may have to go take a sniff or maybe the sample will show up in the Sephora pick 3 samples area!  



kawaiimeows said:


> Even though I've really liked every Juicy perfume I tried I still secretly hoped they would stop making so many damn perfumes when they started selling their clothes off and stuff at Kohls.
> 
> But I'm guessing their perfume is one of the things they do well at.


Yes, they must do well at perfumes the way they crank them out!  Although like @ said they all smell similar so I am sure they have one "base" fragrance that they add and subtract notes to and then rebrand it as "Juicy Couture LaLa SF NY LA Deliciousness Night!"


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 5, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> I used a "gmail trick" to have 2 subscriptions going to one gmail account. I haven't had any problems with the Birchbox site or receiving e-mails so far, although I'm worried that it might confuse their CS. I just added a period in the middle of my email address - I have one account that's [email protected], and my new account uses [email protected] Gmail treats them like they're the same address. You could even have [email protected], and gmail wouldn't care.


I never thought about doing it that way. Awesome trick.


----------



## kotoko (Aug 5, 2014)

Damn, I missed the sample choice again!

I'm guessing people who didn't choose a sample are getting the bronzer...? Has anything been confirmed?


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 5, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> In the last 4 months, I've gotten 3 different Harvey prince perfumes...Cherry Blossom, Hello, and Imperial Gardenia. I hope I don't get another one this month!


I just used up my Hello sample, so I'm glad I'm getting another one in the Everygirl box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's a scent my other half likes that I also like, we tend to not agree on how I should smell...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 5, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ladies be warned.  I was cruising Sephora's website yesterday and saw Juicy has new fragrance out.
> 
> You know what that means?  It will shop up in boxes soon. This one is Viva La Juicy Gold Couture.


Ha ha ha.  I have literally gotten every Juicy perfume ever sampled at BB.


----------



## rhibrew (Aug 5, 2014)

So I got the wish shaving cream in a box last year, but it was blueberry scented, it looks like now they are sending out the grapefruit scented version, so can I get it again? it rules out quite a few boxes if I can't.


----------



## ScoutSays (Aug 5, 2014)

I ended up choosing the EveryGirl box, mainly for the Benefit liner because I really want to try it! I have gotten the HP perfume twice now on different accounts and I am so glad I am getting another one! I love that scent!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babycat (Aug 5, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> I used a "gmail trick" to have 2 subscriptions going to one gmail account. I haven't had any problems with the Birchbox site or receiving e-mails so far, although I'm worried that it might confuse their CS. I just added a period in the middle of my email address - I have one account that's [email protected], and my new account uses [email protected] Gmail treats them like they're the same address. You could even have [email protected], and gmail wouldn't care.


Yay!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 5, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I ended up choosing the EveryGirl box, mainly for the Benefit liner because I really want to try it! I have gotten the HP perfume twice now on different accounts and I am so glad I am getting another one! I love that scent!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a full size of that perfume and I STILL went for the everygirl box. I really wanted that benefit liner plus the stuff I hadn't tried previously sounded interesting too.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 5, 2014)

So... somehow I received my box this month already!! LOL!

Now .. it is addressed to Magnificent Marcela.... seriously, what birchbox? haha that's adorable!!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

Trying to stay calm because my boxes say " Processing". 
Now, is this right for the Everygirl boxes? Trying to keep in mind that I'm getting this X 3.

*The Everyday Girl box contains the following:*

RECEIVE THESE 5 SAMPLES:

Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

Sulfate-free conditioning spray

Benefit Cosmetics They’re Real! Push-Up Liner

Innovative, waterproof gel pen liner

Acure Organics Facial Scrub

Gentle exfoliating cleanser

Not Soap, Radio Happiness Inducing Body Wash

Lemon-scented, richly foaming gel

Harvey Prince Hello

Best-selling citrus-and-floral fragrance


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So... somehow I received my box this month already!! LOL!
> 
> Now .. it is addressed to Magnificent Marcela.... seriously, what birchbox? haha that's adorable!!!


Lol...mine was addressed to Fantastic Jess (this box is under my daughter's name). I thought it was cute, lol.


----------



## Ashladeela (Aug 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> GirlyGirlie, on 05 Aug 2014 - 19:48, said:
> 
> Trying to stay calm because my boxes say " Processing". Now, is this right for the Everygirl boxes? Trying to keep in mind that I'm getting this X 3. *The Everyday Girl box contains the following:*
> 
> ...


That was my understanding when I picked the box...I think the EG boxis all the same, no variations and those are the items I saw on

selection day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope that helps, I cant tell if youre excited or

Upset about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashladeela (Aug 5, 2014)

kotoko said:


> kotoko, on 05 Aug 2014 - 19:07, said:
> 
> Damn, I missed the sample choice again! I'm guessing people who didn't choose a sample are getting the bronzer...? Has anything been confirmed?


Honestly, you could get anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but for the past two PYS the emails went out on the 25th of the month so keep an eye out for that, and if you didn't get an email I suggest getting ahold of BB to let them know so you hopefully get to pick next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good luck for a good box!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 5, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> It's called Ultimune Power Infusing (not Enhancing) Complex. It apparently goes on after cleansing but before serum. It shows up right on the front page of the Shishedo website as a new product. Some mumbo-jumbo about Langerhans cells and science and nature, blah, blah. But it's apparently anti-aging and the bottle is cute, so I am curious to see if it actually works.


Thanks!! Well, I'm definitely interested in that. Hope I get it in one of my boxes! I didn't even know BB used Shisheido stuff, but I'm happy about it.



JenTX said:


> Does anyone else feel the amount of Harvey Prince items are getting a little ridiculous? I have received so many Harvey Prince items in 2014 already on the same account.... And it's only August!


Agreed! I feel like there's certain brands that they and other boxes completely overkill. Like I love the Hello scent, I love Purlisse, I love Supergoop... but I want to try different brands too. They have sooo many brands I'd love to try in the BB store and I get sick of seeing the same brands/products recycled every month.

This month, I just REALLY hope I don't get the Harvey Prince ageless grapefruit perfume. Doesn't sound like my thing at all.



lochnessie said:


> I used a "gmail trick" to have 2 subscriptions going to one gmail account. I haven't had any problems with the Birchbox site or receiving e-mails so far, although I'm worried that it might confuse their CS. I just added a period in the middle of my email address - I have one account that's [email protected], and my new account uses [email protected] Gmail treats them like they're the same address. You could even have [email protected], and gmail wouldn't care.


This is genius! Great tip! Two of my accounts are my school email since there's one that's my full name written out and one that's a weird abbreviated version of it, but I never even thought of doing it your way.



ScoutSays said:


> I ended up choosing the EveryGirl box, mainly for the Benefit liner because I really want to try it! I have gotten the HP perfume twice now on different accounts and I am so glad I am getting another one! I love that scent!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





kawaiimeows said:


> I have a full size of that perfume and I STILL went for the everygirl box. I really wanted that benefit liner plus the stuff I hadn't tried previously sounded interesting too.


These 2 posts exactly sum up by thoughts on the EG box. I was already excited to try Acure and Not Soap, Radio and was hoping the HP item would be something from Hello (love it and am happy to get more but don't want to spend the money/points on a full size right now) and that Push Up liner just sealed the deal so I HAD to get this box.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 6, 2014)

One of my trucks went clicky.  No tracking info yet but at least I know a box is in my future.  

I'm getting excited about the non-PYS boxes.  They look good!


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 6, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ladies be warned. I was cruising Sephora's website yesterday and saw Juicy has new fragrance out.
> 
> You know what that means? It will shop up in boxes soon. This one is Viva La Juicy Gold Couture.
> 
> ...


Ha! I work at Sephora inside JCP and seriously rolled my eyes when it was brought out, oh great, here's an upcoming BB item... But I totally love this scent, it's still sweeter vs musky though. I don't care for the others (except Le fleur which surprised me). I hope I get one!


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 6, 2014)

rhibrew said:


> So I got the wish shaving cream in a box last year, but it was blueberry scented, it looks like now they are sending out the grapefruit scented version, so can I get it again? it rules out quite a few boxes if I can't.


I got it a few months ago and I've previously recieved the blueberry... So there is a chance.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 6, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> It's called Ultimune Power Infusing (not Enhancing) Complex. It apparently goes on after cleansing but before serum. It shows up right on the front page of the Shishedo website as a new product. Some mumbo-jumbo about Langerhans cells and science and nature, blah, blah. But it's apparently anti-aging and the bottle is cute, so I am curious to see if it actually works.


 I'm dying I am laughing so hard... Best description, ever!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 6, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I like their perfumes too!  I like some more than others but I know others hate them.  I may have to go take a sniff or maybe the sample will show up in the Sephora pick 3 samples area!
> 
> Yes, they must do well at perfumes the way they crank them out!  Although like @ said they all smell similar so I am sure they have one "base" fragrance that they add and subtract notes to and then rebrand it as "Juicy Couture LaLa SF NY LA Deliciousness Night!"


the only juicy perfumes that smell different from the other ones are the original juicy couture one and the juicy couture malibu.  i'm wearing noir right now and it smells just like the new one.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 6, 2014)

My mom received her box today too. It was the box posted earlier with the Laqa and Benefit eyeliner. She went nuts over my Paula's Choice serum so I gave that to her and she gave me her eyeliner and Whish shaving cream. BB also emailed me back and they're going to send out my missing shampoo sample. I'll probably just give my mom the shampoo and conditioner as well since I have no interest in them. Now all is well. I just hope next months box is better. That box was bad!


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 6, 2014)

I really wish more of the box contents would update so I can see what I can get!!! I'm so impatient.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 6, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Does anyone else feel the amount of Harvey Prince items are getting a little ridiculous? I have received so many Harvey Prince items in 2014 already on the same account.... And it's only August!


*I updated my profile to "only 6 smellies per year, thanks" because of the proliferation of Harvey Prince perfumes going out each month. Of course I chose the Everygirl box this month so I'm stuck getting one anyway but hopefully I won't end up with his other scents anytime soon. lol*



kotoko said:


> Damn, I missed the sample choice again!
> 
> I'm guessing people who didn't choose a sample are getting the bronzer...? Has anything been confirmed?


*There are quite a few boxes this month that don't have any of the sample choices in them so you're likely to get one of those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 6, 2014)

I got a click truck but no movement yet. I have a feeling I might get the LG box pictured earlier in the thread... Guess we'll see! And like many of you, I will be happy not to see any Harvey Prince in my boxes for the rest of the year!


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have clicky trucks on both accounts!


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 6, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> It has five items. They just sent me two conditioners but it's supposed to be a shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> It's 5ml or 0.17 fl oz
> 
> @@MissRoe Hoping you get a better box than I did :lol:


@@chelsealynn I received the same box as you.

I didn't get two conditioners, however, my shampoo was leaking and was a little sticky! Better luck next month, right? I'm still so excited to try the shadow!!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 6, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> I used a "gmail trick" to have 2 subscriptions going to one gmail account. I haven't had any problems with the Birchbox site or receiving e-mails so far, although I'm worried that it might confuse their CS. I just added a period in the middle of my email address - I have one account that's [email protected], and my new account uses [email protected] Gmail treats them like they're the same address. You could even have [email protected], and gmail wouldn't care.


  
Just keep in mind that gmail doesn't automatically treat them as the same account. You must go into the settings and fwd the extras to your main account.



kawaiimeows said:


> Even though I've really liked every Juicy perfume I tried I still secretly hoped they would stop making so many damn perfumes when they started selling their clothes off and stuff at Kohls.
> 
> But I'm guessing their perfume is one of the things they do well at.


I thought Juicy filed for bankruptcy? They may be non existent before they make it to our BBs.



v0ltagekid said:


> So... somehow I received my box this month already!! LOL!
> 
> Now .. it is addressed to Magnificent Marcela.... seriously, what birchbox? haha that's adorable!!!


Super cute! What was in your box?


----------



## amidea (Aug 6, 2014)

i would love to get the box from the 3rd sneak peek! 

also, i just got this invite to a birchbox caudalie event (sorry if it's been mentioned, haven't been following this thread at all!).  there's no fine print about the gift bag - what are the chances that means there's no purchase required? in any case sounds like a nice event so i'm hoping i can get out of work in time for it.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/birchbox-caudalie-revamp-your-skin-regimen-tickets-12518183223


----------



## JenTX (Aug 6, 2014)

amidea said:


> i would love to get the box from the 3rd sneak peek!
> 
> also, i just got this invite to a birchbox caudalie event (sorry if it's been mentioned, haven't been following this thread at all!).  there's no fine print about the gift bag - what are the chances that means there's no purchase required? in any case sounds like a nice event so i'm hoping i can get out of work in time for it.
> 
> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/birchbox-caudalie-revamp-your-skin-regimen-tickets-12518183223


Thanks, just signed up! Did you get an email about it?


----------



## amidea (Aug 6, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Thanks, just signed up! Did you get an email about it?


yup! i got an email about an hour ago.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 6, 2014)

amidea said:


> yup! i got an email about an hour ago.


Dang! No email for me on either of my accounts. Oh well, I have signed up. Would you mind posting the image of the email so I can read more about it?


----------



## casey anne (Aug 6, 2014)

I should be getting my box today with the Noir eyeliner!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm probably in the minority, but I haven't met a Harvey Prince perfume that I didn't love. BB can give me all the HP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Aug 6, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Dang! No email for me on either of my accounts. Oh well, I have signed up. Would you mind posting the image of the email so I can read more about it?


should be the same as on the evite page (the email didn't have any additional info) but here you go!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 6, 2014)

I thought Juicy was owned by Liz Claiborne. They are at Kohls so it would make sense to have the brand there.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 6, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Does anyone else feel the amount of Harvey Prince items are getting a little ridiculous? I have received so many Harvey Prince items in 2014 already on the same account.... And it's only August!


Harvey Prince &amp; Supergoop are the banes of my BB existence. Sometimes I feel like I have a Harvey Prince/Supergoop subscription.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Grrrr my account page STILL say July even though they took my money already.  Why do I get the feeling this will be the 3rd month in a row my page does not update on the 10th? Major pouty face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Aug 6, 2014)

amidea said:


> should be the same as on the evite page (the email didn't have any additional info) but here you go!


Thank you!!  Looks fun!!



wadedl said:


> I thought Juicy was owned by Liz Claiborne. They are at Kohls so it would make sense to have the brand there.


Maybe the fragrance is... 



hitchcockblonde said:


> Harvey Prince &amp; Supergoop are the banes of my BB existence. Sometimes I feel like I have a Harvey Prince/Supergoop subscription.


I actually love Supergoop, lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2014)

My LG eyeshadow box just shipped.  I guess those are the first to go out this month.


----------



## jocedun (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow! One of my boxes arrived yesterday! So shocked. I've never had a box arrive as early as the 5th of the month. This was on my gift subscription account, which did not receive the pick-your-sample e-mail... it's just some random goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It contained:

- Amike Dry Shampoo (smaller than their usual travel size - very cute, though)

- Dr. Jart BB Dis-A-Pore

- Naobay Body Radiance Lotion

- (2) Benefit It's Potent Eye Creams (the cardboard containers with rip-top - great sample size)

- Noir Black Eyeliner (full-size?)

Honestly, I think this is a pretty good box, but I still want to trade away a few things. Is there a trade thread started yet? I looked under "Subscription Box Talk" but couldn't find one. Help a sister out.


----------



## jocedun (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh ALSO sorry for the double post BUT - I just noticed the card inside my Birchbox promoting a "Benefit + Birchbox Beauty Bash" -- just like the one that Ipsy and Benefit did last year! 

1,000 winners... party for 5 people. Learn more: birchbox.com/benefitbeautybash 

I was actually chosen to the Ipsy promotion last year, so I think it would be pretty unfair of me to enter again... but oh, I am tempted. 

Sorry if this has already been posted.. but I'm too excited to go back through and read lots of pages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Oh ALSO sorry for the double post BUT - I just noticed the card inside my Birchbox promoting a "Benefit + Birchbox Beauty Bash" -- just like the one that Ipsy and Benefit did last year!
> 
> 1,000 winners... party for 5 people. Learn more: birchbox.com/benefitbeautybash
> 
> ...


Yay! I don't know about this! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 6, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I received my box today. I reserved a LG eyeshadow. I am pretty underwhelmed with this box. I feel bad saying that because usually I'm fine with what I get in my boxes but this one is just not for me at all. Picture under spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw another variation of LG eyeshadow box on IG and it had the shampoo and conditioner in it too... So there is a good chance of getting those in my box- meh!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 6, 2014)

So I'm sort of annoyed.  I just got an email to one of my closed accounts offering up the Everygirl Box as a choice--yet it was out of stock when I tried to pick it 2 weeks ago on my open account.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 6, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> So I'm sort of annoyed.  I just got an email to one of my closed accounts offering up the Everygirl Box as a choice--yet it was out of stock when I tried to pick it 2 weeks ago on my open account.


That's ridiculous!

My second box was delivered today -- it's so weird getting Birchboxes and having no idea what's in them.  I hope it's not more shampoo!


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 6, 2014)

So I received Birchboxes and two of my three accounts today. I was very nervous about dupes, but not only were they different boxes, I didn't even have a dupe item! Something weird: one was addressed to Phenomenal Heather P..... and the other to Outstanding Heather P....... I've never noticed them doing that before. Kinda weird.

First box: Neil George shampoo and conditioner (I'm happy that they're the same size), Key west aloe mango lotion (nice size, smells nice), the Laura Geller eyeshadow in a silvery color (goes on nice, I like it), and nügg Beauty revitalizing mask (I love masks and can't wait to try it.)

Second box: Noir Cosmetics eyeliner (goes on nice, but it's black, I didn't chose anything on this box), Catherine Malandrino perfume (I really like the smell, but not enough to ever spend $110 on it, K6 Skincare facial cleanser (I always like trying new cleansers), Laqa lip lube, the pale pinkish one (I love this stuff, I now have 2 of this color, 2 purple, and the full size set and I don't mind a bit. Give me all of them!), and Whish shaving cream (next time I only shave from the knees down, I'll be ready with this.)

I'm pleased with this month and I still have a box to go. Some favorites, some I've never heard of, just the way I like it.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 6, 2014)

are they shipping early this months? Or did I get used to delayed shipments and shipping on time seems early? 

In any case, I got a clicky track!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 6, 2014)

My account finally updated to "August shipping box info" but still no clicky truck. So curious what else will be in my LG box... I would not mind the Which coconut body cream (addicted to all things coconut) but really do not want shampoo &amp; conditioner....

On a side note, my bf came home from overseas and said "you are still getting Birchbox, huh? seems like something I should buy for you." How sweet is THAT?! :wub:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ashladeela said:


> That was my understanding when I picked the box...I think the EG box
> 
> is all the same, no variations and those are the items I saw on
> 
> ...


Excited!!! TY for your lovely reply.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think it's going to be a fun box from BB.. I'll have 3 of them, so I'm thrilled to like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA- My boxes shipped out today!! YAY, BB!!


----------



## camel11 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm so annoyed and have to complain to BB, but am sick of wasting my time with these emails!! I signed up on my second account using a code from EG to get the August EG box... and I'm being shipped a July box! I don't want a July box, which is why I didn't sign up until 7/28!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2014)

I guess to get the EG box all I had to do was cancel my box, this was in my email earlier



Spoiler


----------



## Pixels (Aug 6, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I guess to get the EG box all I had to do was cancel my box, this was in my email earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shiseido? Laura Mercier? Wonder what all the products are....


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 6, 2014)

Pixels said:


> Shiseido? Laura Mercier? Wonder what all the products are....


This is the Shiseido item I got:



Spoiler



Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate

http://www.shiseido.com/Ultimune/ultimune,en_US,pg.html



Edited to fix spoiler


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 6, 2014)

I wish that Birchbox store event was a few days later... I'm going to be in NYC for the first time starting the 14th! I will still stop by the store just to see it.


----------



## Pixels (Aug 6, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> This is the Shiseido item I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am using the Ibuki line right now and I like it. I didn't think I'd see it in a sub.


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 6, 2014)

My mom's BB arrived today. No special item was selected because by the time we got around to it all that was left was the Stainiac and I'm getting that on 2 accounts (all that was left) so she decided to just let them decide. She got:



Spoiler



-Shiseido power infusing concentrate

-Dr.Jart+ BB dis-a-pore
-Benefit They're Real! push up liner (tiiiiny)

-Gilchrist and Soames Neil George shampoo + conditioner (nice sizes)



Kinda meh but most of these are new items (to us) so that was nice. I'm hoping mine is new stuff too. I have 2 coming this month.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Aug 6, 2014)

Long time lurker, first time poster here.

It looks like box 2, with the LG PYS is now populating with the Harvey Prince Ageless Body Cream.

I picked the LG sample and my box is in transit from Georgia (i'm in Nevada) so my box will probably arrive sometime next week. I'm hoping this box has some nice goodies! I'd be okay with the shampoo and conditioner but would be okay without it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's hoping to a better LG box!


----------



## ChemLady (Aug 6, 2014)

I got my box today! It had the LG eyeshadow, Key west aloe mango lotion, Neil George shampoo and conditioner, and the nugg mask. Initially, I was a bit miffed that it looked like I got a box of hotel samples (eyeshadow aside), but the more I thought about it, I realized that I will most likely use all of these up before my next Birchbox comes. This keeps me from having too many sample back stock so that's nice. I'm also impressed by the sample sizes. I'll get multiple uses out of everything except maybe the mask.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> I got my box today! It had the LG eyeshadow, Key west aloe mango lotion, Neil George shampoo and conditioner, and the nugg mask. Initially, I was a bit miffed that it looked like I got a box of hotel samples (eyeshadow aside), but the more I thought about it, I realized that I will most likely use all of these up before my next Birchbox comes. This keeps me from having too many sample back stock so that's nice. I'm also impressed by the sample sizes. I'll get multiple uses out of everything except maybe the mask.


Ooh I really hope this is my box!  Usually I'm not thrilled with shampoo/conditioner, buuuuuut.....  I recently went home to visit family, and when I dug into my s/c stash for the trip I realized I had WAY too many samples.  Like enough for a 3 week trip only took about 1/3 of my stash!  So when I got home, I decided I was going to just USE UP MY SAMPLES after I was done with my big bottles (shampoo ran out about a week after I got back!).  I've been consolidating samples from recent boxes, and it seems I'll be good for at least 1-2 months.  Maybe even longer now that I got about 8 inches cut off my hair while home.

So at least for now, yay for all the shampoos!  (And seriously, if I go through the whole stash and end up going on a trip, I can always just buy a few samples like a normal person!)


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 6, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> So I'm sort of annoyed.  I just got an email to one of my closed accounts offering up the Everygirl Box as a choice--yet it was out of stock when I tried to pick it 2 weeks ago on my open account.


I got the same email. But I never got an email on any of my open accounts to choose any box!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 6, 2014)

Total punishment box for me today. Its only saving grace is that the Noir eyeliner is full size. I received:

Noir Eyeliner

Marcelle BB Cream

Catharine Malandrino Perfume (that was taped closed with scotch tape)

Not Soap, Radio body wash (fine, but I'm getting this in the EG box)

SeaRx Birch Sap Moisturizing lotion

Boo! Just not a good box for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 6, 2014)

Got a tracking number for my everygirl box!


----------



## cherienova (Aug 6, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> My account finally updated to "August shipping box info" but still no clicky truck. So curious what else will be in my LG box... I would not mind the Which coconut body cream (addicted to all things coconut) but really do not want shampoo &amp; conditioner....
> 
> On a side note, my bf came home from overseas and said "you are still getting Birchbox, huh? seems like something I should buy for you." How sweet is THAT?! :wub:


That is so adorable! Happy he is home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My boyfriend will literally call me as soon as my box gets in. He says, "Guess what?! Its Birchbox day!!!" haha I told him Birchbox day is my favorite day of the month.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 6, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster here.
> 
> It looks like box 2, with the LG PYS is now populating with the Harvey Prince Ageless Body Cream.
> 
> ...


Oh I'd so love to get that. That is one of the few HP fragrances I like. Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 6, 2014)

I got my box today. It is addressed to "the marvelous".



Spoiler



Derma e hydrating mist, Dr. Jart dis-a-pore beauty balm, Model co bronzer,Ojon oil, Hello breath spray.



Not a bad box.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2014)

Aargh, someone was looking for the swap post and couldn't find it, and now I can't find the post!  Whoever it was said that they were looking in the Birchbox Subscribers section, if I recall correctly.  Swap threads are never in that section unless they're accidentally put there, in which case they will be moved to the swap section.  The main subforum for subscription swaps is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/7-swaps-info-talk/

The section that the box-and-month-specific threads go is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/321-subscription-box-swaps-talk/

Some boxes have less swapping action, so we tend to just have one thread for, say, Sample Society and Fortune Cookie Soap.  I've created an August Birchbox swap thread here: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133666-birchbox-swaps-august-2014/

And in the future, if you are looking for a current-month Birchbox thread and don't see one in that section, feel free to create one!  Just make sure it's in *that* section and not the Birchbox Subscribers section because it specifically does not go in this section.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 6, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> So I'm sort of annoyed.  I just got an email to one of my closed accounts offering up the Everygirl Box as a choice--yet it was out of stock when I tried to pick it 2 weeks ago on my open account.


I'm also annoyed.  I got the same email on an account that I canceled my annual sub on and resubbed monthly.  This has happened several times now that they'll offer X to current subcribers, run out of stock fast and then when it's out of stock and people who thought they were getting it have confirmed that they aren't BB then makes it available again for new subs.  I side-eyed my email so bad when I opened it because I wanted that box too and couldn't get it.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 6, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Total punishment box for me today. Its only saving grace is that the Noir eyeliner is full size. I received:
> 
> Noir Eyeliner
> 
> ...


Box twins. Not sure what to think, but at least I've now received the Marcelle in every box.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 6, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I got my box today. It is addressed to "the marvelous".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the box I am hoping for. I am only eligible for 5 of the boxes this month and would love this one (31) or 38.


----------



## mellee (Aug 6, 2014)

Did anyone post the newest sneak peek video yet?

http://trib.al/eh8EHBQ

I like Lorelei in this one.  =)  And LOVE the robin's egg blue nails!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 6, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I received my box today.  I reserved a LG eyeshadow.  I am pretty underwhelmed with this box.  I feel bad saying that because usually I'm fine with what I get in my boxes but this one is just not for me at all.   Picture under spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the box that I got today right down to the double conditioner. I won't worry about asking for another shampoo since I have a lot of extra shampoo samples that don't have conditioner and I'm pickier about shampoo anyway since I don't like to use sulphates.

Today, I was "Fascinating"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think all of the adjectives that they are putting on the boxes is kind of fun.


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Aug 6, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> It might have updated since I last went through the boxes, but right now it looks like :
> 
> Eyeshadow : 1,2,3
> 
> ...


Where are you finding the link to the different boxes?


----------



## Ashladeela (Aug 6, 2014)

casey anne said:


> casey anne, on 06 Aug 2014 - 16:27, said:
> 
> Total punishment box for me today. Its only saving grace is that the Noir eyeliner is full size. I received: Noir Eyeliner Marcelle BB Cream Catharine Malandrino Perfume (that was taped closed with scotch tape) Not Soap, Radio body wash (fine, but I'm getting this in the EG box) SeaRx Birch Sap Moisturizing lotion Boo! Just not a good box for me.


At least the liners full size! I was kinda bumbed about getting it butAs long as its good...it's kinda funny "I have too much black eyeliner don't want it blah blah blah...oh wait you're gonna send me a FULL size black eyeliner? Okay!" Even more black eyeliner!

I cant wait for my box! It's in NJ and I'm in PA so maybe Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I. Think I already got the bb cream...is it like gold and shimmery?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2014)

ReneeYoungblood said:


> Where are you finding the link to the different boxes?


First page of this thread, in the first post.  I added it a few days back.  The link will take you to Box #1, just change the # at the end of the URL to see other boxes!


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 6, 2014)

So, here's another one of the LG eyeshadow boxes:



Spoiler






Neil George shampoo and conditioner

Key West Aloe Mango lotion

nugg revitalizing face mask

LG eyeshadow - silver sands

I'm kind of annoyed about the shampoo;  I don't mind getting haircare stuff at all, but this is the second time in a few months I've gotten shampoo with SLS, and I do have colored hair marked in my profile.  That just shouldn't be going out to subscribers that color their hair.  It's a waste of a sample, it's certainly not something I'd ever buy.

The lotion is a really nice surprise.  It's wonderful. Absorbs right away, and has the most amazing scent.  It doesn't smell at all like mango to me, it's a beachy scent.  I can't stop sniffing my arm.  :lol:

I don't care for the eyeshadow at all.  It looks dark coming out of the tube, but it's silvery-whitish on the eye.  Much, much too shimmery, and white/silver eyeshadow looks terrible on me.   I put it on about 3 hours ago, and there's very little left on the eyelid, but I have little glittery bits all around and under my eyes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh, one of the free boxes BB is sending me is a " Lighten Up" box. No samples picked.. This should be interesting. The other 3 are EG boxes... so I know what's in there and I like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 7, 2014)

After seeing on here, that you can now get the Every Girl box,(ugh) I signed up with a different email address. I have been thinking about a second Birchbox,that did it for me. I really wanted that box so I took the plunge. No idea how long I will keep the second sub, but oh well. You all are such well-informed enablers!


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 7, 2014)

Got my box today! Picked the bronzer.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 7, 2014)

Got my box today! I didn't choose a sample or the EG box, just rolled the dice.



Spoiler



A double shot of the PYS items, the Stainiac and the bronzer! Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris, Vasanti Brighten Up, and Whish in grapefruit. Meh about perfume, meh about the Whish because I use conditioner for shaving, but I do like grapefruit scent, so I'll give it a try. I might put the Stainiac on my trade list because I just got a similar product from Ipsy last month... but who am I kidding? I'm sure I'll have to try it anyway, LOL.


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Lyllis Boo on the SLS!  I can pretty much guarantee that I'll get the shampoo/conditioner (I always get shampoo/conditioner if it's an option), so that's a bummer.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 7, 2014)

Ashladeela said:


> At least the liners full size! I was kinda bumbed about getting it but
> 
> As long as its good...it's kinda funny "I have too much black eyeliner don't want it blah blah blah...oh wait you're gonna send me a FULL size black eyeliner? Okay!" Even more black eyeliner!
> 
> I cant wait for my box! It's in NJ and I'm in PA so maybe Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I. Think I already got the bb cream...is it like gold and shimmery?


It sure is!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Aug 7, 2014)

That shave lotion is a lot like conditioner, so hopefully you'll like it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



sstich79 said:


> Got my box today! I didn't choose a sample or the EG box, just rolled the dice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rachel S (Aug 7, 2014)

Got my box today! I wasn't expecting it this early so I hadn't even bothered to check shipping/tracking. I also went 100% spoiler free (besides the eye shadow I picked, of course) so I was really anxious to open it and see my goodies! To be honest, it was pretty "meh" this month though  I got large sized samples which was nice, but the best way I can describe my box is B-O-R-I-N-G. Shampoo &amp; conditioner, wrinkle serum, lotion.... Blah. Also, they sent me 2 conditioners instead of a shampoo &amp; conditioner. I'm going to email and see if I can get the proper sample cause I actually would like to try it.

Might not be my favorite box ever but at least I will use everything I got. The lotion smells nice and I guess it's time to start fighting those impending wrinkles! 

Looks like it is probably box #3 although the product page isn't fully loaded yet.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 7, 2014)

My stainiac box shipped! Haven't seen anyone post that one here yet, I think. I should get it by Monday.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 7, 2014)

While doing my morning stalk for new items in the Birchbox store... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/birchbox-raglan-long-sleeve-diamond

Birchbox apparel


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 7, 2014)

casey anne said:


> While doing my morning stalk for new items in the Birchbox store... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/birchbox-raglan-long-sleeve-diamond
> 
> Birchbox apparel


I saw those too!  They've got tshirts and leggings too.


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 7, 2014)

casey anne said:


> While doing my morning stalk for new items in the Birchbox store... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/birchbox-raglan-long-sleeve-diamond
> 
> Birchbox apparel


Only small, medium and large?  Booooooo.    Curvy girls wanna show their Birchbox love, too.


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 7, 2014)

It looks like I'm going to get stuck with shampoo and conditioner again this month. I requested the LG shadow, and I'm pretty sure I'll get the Neil George. That means 3/4 months that I've been with BB, I've gotten shampoo and conditioner. If I get a fragrance too, I'm going to be very annoyed! There are so many things I see that I'd like, but I never seem to get them! It's even more frustrating than Ipsy, because with Ipsy I don't have box envy most months. Things have been pretty blah over there. With Birchbox, I get excited for things I see as boxes start loading, but never seem to end up with those things in my boxes.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 7, 2014)

Received my box today, and man was it boring... I'm cancelling both my accounts for now.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 7, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Received my box today, and man was it boring... I'm cancelling both my accounts for now.


Whatcha get?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 7, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Whatcha get?


The LG eyeshadow, Ageless lotion, neil george shampoo and conditioner (which I can't use because my hair is color treated) and nugg face mask.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 7, 2014)

Got my first box today, one with no sample picked, and it is not over the top great but it is pretty good.

No clue how to do spoilers on here. I wanted to share, but don't want to spoil the fun. If you go by box numbers, it is #19 though.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 7, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Got my box today! Picked the bronzer.


Jealous! I have a bronzer box coming. Sooooo hoping for the HP Ageless cream too!


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 7, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Got my first box today, one with no sample picked, and it is not over the top great but it is pretty good.
> 
> No clue how to do spoilers on here. I wanted to share, but don't want to spoil the fun. If you go by box numbers, it is #19 though.


for spoilers, type 



Spoiler



and type whatever you want and then then "/spoiler", but replace the " with square brackets


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 7, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> The LG eyeshadow, Ageless lotion, neil george shampoo and conditioner (which I can't use because my hair is color treated) and nugg face mask.


I wouldn't use the shampoo and conditioner either, but I'd love the other items! Sorry you didn't like it though.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 7, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> for spoilers, type
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 7, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Thank you! I doubt I'll remember that. I still miss the old system where we just had a spoiler button to click. Sigh...


They still have the spoiler button. The 3rd icon from the top left says Special BBCode. Click that and there is a drop down menu with Spoiler as an option. Then a window will pop up and you just have to type what you want hidden in there and it will do all the code work for you. I hope that helps!


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 7, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Got my box today! I wasn't expecting it this early so I hadn't even bothered to check shipping/tracking. I also went 100% spoiler free (besides the eye shadow I picked, of course) so I was really anxious to open it and see my goodies! To be honest, it was pretty "meh" this month though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got large sized samples which was nice, but the best way I can describe my box is B-O-R-I-N-G. Shampoo &amp; conditioner, wrinkle serum, lotion.... Blah. Also, they sent me 2 conditioners instead of a shampoo &amp; conditioner. I'm going to email and see if I can get the proper sample cause I actually would like to try it.
> 
> Might not be my favorite box ever but at least I will use everything I got. The lotion smells nice and I guess it's time to start fighting those impending wrinkles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Looks like it is probably box #3 although the product page isn't fully loaded yet.


I got this box today too, complete with double conditioners.  I got an anti-aging thing last month and some whish shave stuff.  The LS shadow is cool, and the resist serum does have some cool packaging, but... I'm 26.  I kind of wanted to try the face mask or push-up liner.  

The shadow is .17 fl oz, and the full size is .26 fl oz, so that was really a good amount.  I hope there's an exciting LE box soon...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

I went through and stalked the possible boxes I could get since they loaded more products and they're not very exciting. Not sure if it's just boring stuff or if it's because I've been getting into indie brands. We'll see what's announced towards the end of the month or if there's a PYS I want, but I may just take September off since everything I get I'm going to have to move a couple weeks later.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a tracking #--yay!  I picked the bronzer.  And assuming I get my pick (not always a given at BB lately   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), I only have 5 options (25, 34, 38, 47, 54).  I'd be okay with any EXCEPT the one with the shampoo &amp; conditioner.  

Please don't give me that one, please don't give me that one, please don't give me that one.....


----------



## Dashery (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a clicky truck! Yay! ＼（＾▽＾）／ I picked Stainiac.


----------



## girlwithclass (Aug 7, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I have a tracking #--yay!  I picked the bronzer.  And assuming I get my pick (not always a given at BB lately   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), I only have 5 options (25, 34, 38, 47, 54).  I'd be okay with any EXCEPT the one with the shampoo &amp; conditioner.
> 
> Please don't give me that one, please don't give me that one, please don't give me that one.....


My account updated with a tracking number, too! (I also picked the bronzer). When I click to track it shows:

"8/6/2014 10:21 AM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it. Mount Juliet, TN 37122"

I am SO crossing my fingers for box #25! But sadly there are so many others I could receive on this account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 7, 2014)

I tried the Neil George shampoo and conditioner this morning, since I'm getting my color done tomorrow anyway.

Shampoo is thin, doesn't lather well, is *very* drying.  Conditioner is OK, not really thick enough for my taste.   It reminded me of hotel shampoo and conditioner.  Gets the job done, nothing at all special about it.  The scent is kinda lemony, again, nothing special.

Did I mention that it's drying?  Yikes.  Even after putting some agave oil on, my hair still feels crunchy.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 7, 2014)

I saw the third variation on IG for the LG shadow box... Shampoo and conditioner in it too, Harvey prince ageless body lotion and nugg mask...

I'm for sure stuck with shampoo and conditioner.... I would like to try a nugg mask though...


----------



## wadedl (Aug 7, 2014)

oh man! lol

I was hoping for no shampoo and conditioner. They did not load the content so no one will contain before it gets to them.



Savannarose726 said:


> I saw the third variation on IG for the LG shadow box... Shampoo and conditioner in it too, Harvey prince ageless body lotion and nugg mask...
> 
> I'm for sure stuck with shampoo and conditioner.... I would like to try a nugg mask though...


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 7, 2014)

My three poor boxes will be waiting in the post office with my holdmail until the 18th. I know what's in my EG box, Im getting a good idea what's in my PG eyeshadow box, but my Staniacbox is a MYSTERY! I wonder if I have the willpower to not check on the 10th?

Also, off topic, but anyone know any German/Swiss/Italian drugstore brands I should try to pick up while I'm travelling?


----------



## jayeme (Aug 7, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> My three poor boxes will be waiting in the post office with my holdmail until the 18th. I know what's in my EG box, Im getting a good idea what's in my PG eyeshadow box, but my Staniacbox is a MYSTERY! I wonder if I have the willpower to not check on the 10th?
> 
> Also, off topic, but anyone know any German/Swiss/Italian drugstore brands I should try to pick up while I'm travelling?


I have brand suggestions! 

Catrice: This is a German drugstore brand, you can find it in any store like DM, Rossmann, etc. I like the lipsticks, the matte foundation, the single eyeshadows, and the blushes. The nail polishes are pretty nice as well. Look for the limited edition collections, there's pretty much always one out and sometimes they have some nice stuff! 

Kiko: This is not actually found in drugstores, but in freestanding stores. It's Italian but there are stores in other European countries as well. Most of the stuff is quite cheap, drugstore prices but awesome quality! I haven't tried too many things but my favorites that I've tried are the lipsticks and lip glosses.Everything I've ever swatched in there has seemed nice though.

Flormar: Also not actually in drugstores, but prices are similar to more expensive drugstore brands. This is a Turkish brand, and you can get it from freestanding stores/mall kiosks in Germany as well as from Douglas, which is like the German version of Sephora but they do sometimes carry cheaper things than Sephora does (for example, I have seen NYX in some stores). 

Max Factor: Drugstore brand, sister to Covergirl. Many of the products are the same as Covergirl but at a European price point, so don't be fooled into buying those! However, they have cream blushes that are really nice and that Covergirl doesn't seem to have.

Manhattan: German drugstore brand. I like their automatic pencil eyeliners. This is a sister brand to Rimmel and NYC but I haven't seen as much overlap as there is between Covergirl and Max Factor.

P2: This is the house brand of DM. Super cheap and they have lots of really nice stuff! I like the lipsticks, metal eyes eyeshadow, and green color-correcting setting powder. Also check out DM's beauty blender dupe -- it's like 2 or 3 euros and I like it just as much as the real thing!

Essence: You can get their stuff in Ulta in the US, but German drugstores often have a much larger collection. I like the lipsticks in the black tube (I think they only have the colored tube lipstick in the US). They also have skincare in German drugstores, and I like the Toner + Powder -- it's a toner that has powder in it, you shake it up and it does a good job at helping your skin stay matte.

I may think of more later, I'm at work right now and thus not actually looking at all my makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope this helps!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Got my 1st box!

- LG Shadow

- Neil George Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

- Mango Lotion

- Nugg Mask

I'm actually really thrilled with this box!  I love love LOVE the Silver Sands color, it's the perfect shade of taupe, blends easily, I'm so excited to try it both on its own and as a base for loose shadows!  Shampoo &amp; Conditioner are meh, but I was pretty much expecting them and they will be used.  The mango lotion smells AMAZING and the Nugg mask is the revitalizing one.  Seriously excited to try everything!!!


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 7, 2014)

I got a shipping email two days ago, but it's just been sitting there saying, "Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born!" ever since then. Argh!

I never got a chance to select a sample so I have no clue what's going to be in it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 7, 2014)

Ooh! One of my potential bronzer boxes updated to show cailyn makeup remover. Want!


----------



## cherienova (Aug 7, 2014)

mellee said:


> Did anyone post the newest sneak peek video yet?
> 
> http://trib.al/eh8EHBQ
> 
> I like Lorelei in this one.  =)  And LOVE the robin's egg blue nails!


ughhh! I want this box so bad ::drool:: I just got a perfume sample in my last one, so I doubt this is my box.


----------



## AshleyK (Aug 7, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> I saw the third variation on IG for the LG shadow box... Shampoo and conditioner in it too, Harvey prince ageless body lotion and nugg mask...
> 
> I'm for sure stuck with shampoo and conditioner.... I would like to try a nugg mask though...


I just got the LG box with shampoo conditioner, Paulas choice, and whish body cream.. feeling very meh about it. now I'm kind of wishing I would have picked the everyday box.. hoping I like the LG shadow! I definitely preferred the LG combination with the mask.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 7, 2014)

I got mine today too...the LG with the mask combo.  I am excited to try the mask.  I do hope next month is a little more exciting, but on the bright side, I was happy to receive my BB so fast!


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm bummed about the shampoo and conditioner, and am really hoping to get the box combo with the mask. My box is in transit and they have the tendency to show up on Saturdays, so we'll see!


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 7, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Got my first box today, one with no sample picked, and it is not over the top great but it is pretty good.
> 
> No clue how to do spoilers on here. I wanted to share, but don't want to spoil the fun. If you go by box numbers, it is #19 though.


You can post spoilers on here without covering them with a spoiler tag because the titles says "spoilers." That was a lot of spoiler...


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 7, 2014)

received my box today--I am pretty happy with it.  I did pick the eye liner as i can never haven enough (especially since my daughter tends to "borrow" and never return them)


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey gals, I have a newbie question.

If I wanted to add a second sub, would I have to join after the 10th to make sure I get an August box? I did look through the BB Faq's page, but I just wanted to verify.

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 7, 2014)

The box from my 2nd account arrived today. I am not excited.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 7, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> The box from my 2nd account arrived today. I am not excited.


I would not be either.  It is very blah in both products and color!  If not for that Amika it is essentially the shades of paper!  Hopefully your first box is awesome!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Aug 7, 2014)

Also, I have to say that I'm kind of disappointed in myself for choosing the LG sample and VASTLY reducing the number of boxes I could have received down to those 3. I'm pretty bummed that Birchbox only made 3 boxes with the LG sample. I'm excited for the LG sample, but I've been a subscriber for two years and I've already received a lot of the samples being sent out this month. I would have only been able to receive 17 of the 64 combos being sent out, most of those 17 with awesome products. I think I would have ended up with a MUCH better box if I hadn't chosen the LG sample. *Sigh*


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

I got my box today - that was some FAST shipping for me.

I do not know what variation I got - but I chuckled when I saw how they addressed my box - my name was printed out as Spectacular (my first name last name) - lol. I don't know if they have been doing this for a while, I just noticed it.

I am pretty happy with my box

I got the Neil George shampoo &amp; conditioner both are 1.69 oz I don't mind if it is drying, my hair is very oily and could probably use it right now in this humid muggy heat

the cool lids in silver sands which is a beautiful shimmery taupe color

harvey prince ageless body cream (pink grapefruit, sandalwood and vanilla) - now I know what to use my 400 points on as this smells just WONDERFUL

nugg face mask - flaxseed &amp; peppermint oil - which sounds great!

This is the first time ever that I have not wanted to swap a darn thing from my birchbox. I may have to rethink this and just get rid of ipsy


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, I only received my shipping notice late yesterday and I received my box today. It's one they just filled in so I hadn't seen it before but yeh, I'm pretty happy.

ETA: Looks like I am box 36. Which included a peelie card of Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer which I left out of the picture. Nothing to write home about except it looks like I can review it for points. So cool.


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 7, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> The box from my 2nd account arrived today. I am not excited.


It's funny, that's one of the few boxes I had marked down that I WOULD like, haha!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 7, 2014)

@@biancardi I hope I get this variation... I'm not overly thrilled about the shampoo and conditioner, but I have really oily hair too, so maybe I will like it.

Fingers crossed that I am your box twin!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 7, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Wow, I only received my shipping notice late yesterday and I received my box today. It's one they just filled in so I hadn't seen it before but yeh, I'm pretty happy.
> 
> ETA: Looks like I am box 36. Which included a peelie card of Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer which I left out of the picture. Nothing to write home about except it looks like I can review it for points. So cool.


A Laura Mercier peelie? I'm calling foul. When @@Bizgirlva got an email trying to lure her back, they listed Shiseido, Benefit, etc. etc. Laura Mercier as brands that were being sampled this month. I would be pretty ticked if I caved because of that e-mail only to receive a peelie.

ETA: ah, didn't see until now that they are also sending out deluxe LM samples. I am pacified.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 7, 2014)

My Aug box is on its way. I received my July box and my order. I got the free mystery sample which was spa therapy body wash and the N4 clarifying shampoo. I will not use the shampoo but I will try the body wash. I picked up Chantecaille eye shadow with the pretty butterfly. I was disappointed with the size of it. I was expecting it to be bigger for the price. I can only find this brand at Saks that's near me so I should have known. I must say it is very pretty in person.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 7, 2014)

Can someone refresh my memory about when the boxes will update this month since Sunday is the 10th?  Will it be Sunday they will update?  TIA!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 7, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> My Aug box is on its way. I received my July box and my order. I got the free mystery sample which was spa therapy body wash and the N4 clarifying shampoo. I will not use the shampoo but I will try the body wash. I picked up Chantecaille eye shadow with the pretty butterfly. I was disappointed with the size of it. I was expecting it to be bigger for the price. I can only find this brand at Saks that's near me so I should have known. I must say it is very pretty in person.


My husband actually loves the clarifying shampoo. I used it once a week to remove any produce build-up, and it made my hair really soft.


----------



## flynt (Aug 8, 2014)

There's an article on the birchbox app about CEW award winning products and at the end of the article it says "And check back for more CEW surprises in the next few weeks!"

Maaaaaybe this means there will be birchbox CEW limited edition boxes again this year.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Oooh I hope so!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 8, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> The box from my 2nd account arrived today. I am not excited.


I got that same box today. It is ok, but could've been better. Other than the Noir liner, I should get some use out of it. If the lotion is good, it will go in my purse. I tend to go through lotion samples fairly quickly.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got my box today - that was some FAST shipping for me.
> 
> I do not know what variation I got - but I chuckled when I saw how they addressed my box - my name was printed out as Spectacular (my first name last name) - lol. I don't know if they have been doing this for a while, I just noticed it.
> 
> ...


I hope I get this box! I am wondering if the eyeshadow was not a popular pick for people and that is why there were so few boxes, or was it limited in quantity? I guess I will have to wait until reveal day since the earliest I have gotten a box is the 23rd of the month.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 8, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Can someone refresh my memory about when the boxes will update this month since Sunday is the 10th? Will it be Sunday they will update? TIA!


It will still update on the 10th even though it's sunday


----------



## Sourkraut (Aug 8, 2014)

You guys will not believe this! Birchbox actually went above and beyond to make the Everygirl selection issue right. Like many others, I tried in vain for 30+ minutes trying to select the Everygirl box. I saw on Facebook that they told others to message them and they'd reserve their selection since the site was failing. I messaged them, didn't hear back until the next day, and was told they were sold out. Annoying and disappointing because I really want to try that new Benefit liner but, because of the mixed reviews, have no intention of paying for it until I know if I like it.

Anyway, yesterday I saw the promo where they're giving new customers the option to sign up and get the Everygirl box. That just annoyed me all over again! Why are existing customers getting short shrift so they can use a popular item to entice new customers? I emailed Birchbox, calmly explaining why that's how I feel and that they should have offered those of us who wasted our time trying to get the website to work and even messaged them in an attempt to reserve that exact same box first dibs on the excess boxes. Shockingly, they emailed me back saying they're sending me the Everygirl box in addition to my August box and they're adding the samples to my profile so I can even leave reviews. And just like that I'm happy with Birchbox all over again! Even though they did send me some lame breath spray in my August box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 8, 2014)

YAY! I got my shipping notice yesterday (and clicky truck on Wednesday) so I've been stalking my box.  It shows on the Newgistics/Birchbox site that it hasn't left TN.  So on a whim I threw the tracking number into USPS and it shows that my box is at my Post Office!  It'll probably be waiting for me when I get home today!  I'm super excited!

This is the second month in a row that it's only taken 2 days to reach me.  I'm floored.


----------



## katiecoll (Aug 8, 2014)

I hope there is a CEW LE box soon! I've been saving my gift cards I got before they changed the rules for something like that!


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 8, 2014)

Has anyone who got two conditioners heard back from CS yet?


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 8, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Has anyone who got two conditioners heard back from CS yet?


They emailed me back saying they would send me a shampoo.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

i just used the nugg facemask (there is enough in the pod for two applications, btw) and omg - so refreshing!!  I want to purchase the pods at bb, but they are sold out! 

they are wonderful, if you love tingling, refreshing masks (this has peppermint in it)

they also have other varieties - of which I will be picking up one of the other ones..


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 8, 2014)

Stainiac box is out for delivery today!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> i just used the nugg facemask (there is enough in the pod for two applications, btw) and omg - so refreshing!!  I want to purchase the pods at bb, but they are sold out!
> 
> they are wonderful, if you love tingling, refreshing masks (this has peppermint in it)
> 
> they also have other varieties - of which I will be picking up one of the other ones..


It's not the 10th yet.  I'm wondering if all the items for August haven't been stocked yet.  Sometimes they say Out of Stock when they were never in stock in the first place if they're brand new for the month and I try to order before the 10th.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> i just used the nugg facemask (there is enough in the pod for two applications, btw) and omg - so refreshing!!  I want to purchase the pods at bb, but they are sold out!
> 
> they are wonderful, if you love tingling, refreshing masks (this has peppermint in it)
> 
> they also have other varieties - of which I will be picking up one of the other ones..


I'm really glad to hear that you like the mask.  I have been loving face masks this summer and I was hoping to hear if anyone liked these.  Now here's hoping I get one in my BB!  If I don't I think I'll buy (when they come in stock of course) the variety pack of the masks to see which ones I like best.  Sounds fun.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 8, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> YAY! I got my shipping notice yesterday (and clicky truck on Wednesday) so I've been stalking my box.  It shows on the Newgistics/Birchbox site that it hasn't left TN.  So on a whim I threw the tracking number into USPS and it shows that my box is at my Post Office!  It'll probably be waiting for me when I get home today!  I'm super excited!
> 
> This is the second month in a row that it's only taken 2 days to reach me.  I'm floored.


Mine has had the same status for 2 days, so I hopefully checked USPS . . . but no. Still only shows TN. Boo!


----------



## ChemLady (Aug 8, 2014)

I used my mask last night too!  I was expecting more of a peppermint smell though (mine smelled sort of like vick's vapor rub...but in a good way lol). I only needed half of the pod to cover my whole face, and boy was it refreshing!  My face looked so good and felt so soft afterwards. I am definitely buying some when every they come into stock.


----------



## Ashladeela (Aug 8, 2014)

Squeeee! I got my BB and it is awesome!

I got:

Forever noir : Full size, very nice too, reminds me of UD

Amika Dry Shampoo : It's a cute travel size that I'm gonna have to make myself save until I take my trip to Niagara falls *must resist* lol

Vasanti Cleanser : Pretty happy for this too! I like the other cleanser from them I got, nice size but the packagings gonna be tough to work with, it's really hard plastic (won't squeeze)

Dr.Jart + Pore Medic : Happy for this too! Pretty generous sample, I'm excited to try it!

Ageless body cream Harvey Prince : Thrilled for this! Once I saw the description (anything with any sandalwood gimmie!) I was hoping I'd get this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Very good month! I'm thrilled!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This might be better than my EG box lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 8, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I hope I get this box! I am wondering if the eyeshadow was not a popular pick for people and that is why there were so few boxes, or was it limited in quantity? I guess I will have to wait until reveal day since the earliest I have gotten a box is the 23rd of the month.


My gut tells me it was a popular choice so BB thought they'd stick everyone who got that choice with the stupid shampoo or conditioner combo. Cynical, I know, but I still feel that way. :/


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 8, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Stainiac box is out for delivery today!!!


Me too!! Can't wait to see what's inside...the only other time I've gone spoiler free is when my box came early a few months ago.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb2

This is my box!  I'm pretty ok with it.  I complain about shampoo and conditioner but it's something I have to use often so I'm glad to have it!!  And I really like the eyeshadow!


----------



## catipa (Aug 8, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb2
> 
> This is my box!  I'm pretty ok with it.  I complain about shampoo and conditioner but it's something I have to use often so I'm glad to have it!!  And I really like the eyeshadow!


This is my box too! I think the eyeshadow is great and I can't wait to try out the face mask.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2014)

My every girl box is a city away today! But lately with newgistics my box sits in Atlanta for two days before coming to me, whereas with UPSMI it was one day, so no clue when it will show up.


----------



## Spydar (Aug 8, 2014)

Got my box! I'm having regrets that I picked the Stainiac. On the bright side though, this finally convinced me that I just do not like stains. I'm actually pretty happy with everything but that might just be because I'm getting a crap ipsy bag this month.

So I have a question. This is only my second month with Birchbox. My third box including my welcome box. Thus far, every box has included a perfume. So does Birchbox not really follow the whole "only 6 fragrance samples a year" thing I marked in my profile?


----------



## cherienova (Aug 8, 2014)

Spydar said:


> Got my box! I'm having regrets that I picked the Stainiac. On the bright side though, this finally convinced me that I just do not like stains. I'm actually pretty happy with everything but that might just be because I'm getting a crap ipsy bag this month.
> 
> So I have a question. This is only my second month with Birchbox. My third box including my welcome box. Thus far, every box has included a perfume. So does Birchbox not really follow the whole "only 6 fragrance samples a year" thing I marked in my profile?


The Vasanti Brighten Up is AMAZING! I can't get enough of that stuff...I wasn't really feeling the normal Detox facewash BB sent me last month though.


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 8, 2014)

@@Spydar I have the same thing marked and think they follow it, I also seem to get a couple boxes in a row with it and then it stops for a while.  

And I agree with @@cherienova, I love the Vasanti Brighten Up!


----------



## Spydar (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks! Hopefully the perfume will stop one day LOL!

I'm excited to try the vasanti! I just used a foil of Kate Sommerville ExfoliKate that I had lying around yesterday so I'll have to wait a few days to give this one a go. My face oil will not approve of that many face things so close together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Aug 8, 2014)

Spydar said:


> Thanks! Hopefully the perfume will stop one day LOL!
> 
> I'm excited to try the vasanti! I just used a foil of Kate Sommerville ExfoliKate that I had lying around yesterday so I'll have to wait a few days to give this one a go. My face oil will not approve of that many face things so close together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've gotten 2 perfumes out of the 6 boxes I've received so far. Not too bad at all.


----------



## kotoko (Aug 8, 2014)

Got my box today! I didn't choose anything at all, and am meh on the fence about my box.

- Cailyn Makeup Melt Cleansing Balm

- Juliette Has a Gun perfume

- Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

- Modelco Shimmer Bronze

- Supergoop Hand Cream with SPF

Cailyn is totally bringing me back to Ipsy days. Anyone heard of this makeup remover? I'm pretty happy with my cleansing oils, but I'll give it a shot if the ingredients aren't irritating.

Perfume is not my style, dislike shimmer bronzer and bronzer in general, hand cream with Spf? Really BB?

Oh wells! I'm not one to get worked up over a sub box.


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 8, 2014)

mine is out for delivery! yea!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

redbadger said:


> mine is out for delivery! yea!


Mine too! First time I have ever gotten my box before the 10th! Too bad I won't be home to see it before the 10th though. Maybe I can resist peeking?  :lol:


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, yay, my tracking updated and now it's at my local post office.


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 8, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Oh, yay, my tracking updated and now it's at my local post office.


Hope mine updates! according to my tracking, its been just hanging out in TN for several days...


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi ladies, I'm sorry to ask this again, but I'm getting antsy about adding a second subscription (you guys have suckered me in!) but would I have to subscribe after the 10th to make sure I get an august box?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 8, 2014)

miss_marissa said:


> Hi ladies, I'm sorry to ask this again, but I'm getting antsy about adding a second subscription (you guys have suckered me in!) but would I have to subscribe after the 10th to make sure I get an august box?


No, you don't have to wait. Since it's August now, you'll get an August box.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 8, 2014)

Got my box! It's box 23: 







Stainiac was my PYS sample, I've never tried it before

Excited about the Amika!! I really wanted to get this

I love the packaging for the cailyn, but I'm a little worried since it says it has papaya and I'm slightly allergic to it.  I'll probably patch test it first.

Harvey prince ageless: the smell is similar to tocca cleopatra but lighter

Marcelle: I've never tried anything from this brand before.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 8, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Got my box today! I wasn't expecting it this early so I hadn't even bothered to check shipping/tracking. I also went 100% spoiler free (besides the eye shadow I picked, of course) so I was really anxious to open it and see my goodies! To be honest, it was pretty "meh" this month though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got large sized samples which was nice, but the best way I can describe my box is B-O-R-I-N-G. Shampoo &amp; conditioner, wrinkle serum, lotion.... Blah. Also, they sent me 2 conditioners instead of a shampoo &amp; conditioner. I'm going to email and see if I can get the proper sample cause I actually would like to try it.
> 
> Might not be my favorite box ever but at least I will use everything I got. The lotion smells nice and I guess it's time to start fighting those impending wrinkles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Looks like it is probably box #3 although the product page isn't fully loaded yet.


I got this box too. So underwhelming to me. The LG shadow is really the only exciting thing to me. Shampoo &amp; conditioner, no thank you. I am going sulfate free &amp; color my hair so byyye. The wrinkle serum, great sample size, but I am 26 and would rather get items for my age range. The Whish, meh, I am personally not a coconut fragrance fan so again, not a win for me. Off to the trades I go. 

Praying for a better Stainac box.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Aug 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> No, you don't have to wait. Since it's August now, you'll get an August box.


Thank you!! Except I am so crazy... I wanted the EveryGirl box and saw the promo code.. So I went to sign up and FORGOT to put in the promo code.. So I called BB and they're out until Monday. So to make sure I get the box before it's too late, I signed up AGAIN with another e-mail address WITH the promo code..

I thought about calling Monday to cancel the second sub, but let's face it, I probably won't.

SO I guess I'm getting 3 boxes this month!! :wacko:

I'm so crazy. lol.

Also, in the order, it doesn't show that I put in the promo code. Is this normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 8, 2014)

Got my box today! The second month in a row that I got before the tenth. I had selected the eye shadow and I got box 2. It is not my favorite box, but not the worse I have gotten either. Like the eye shadow, shampoo and conditioner- okay. Will use the mask. Not sure about the Harvey Prince lotion. Has anyone tried it? I get migraines if scents are too strong. I never use perfume, but can use some lotions if they aren't too strong. May just give away.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 8, 2014)

I received both my boxes today – a Lighten Up and the LG eyeshadow box. Sadly, they were both dups. &lt;_&lt;

- Laura Geller Cool Lids Cream Eyeshadow

- Harvey Prince Ageless Body Creme

- Neil George Shampoo and Conditioner

- nugg Beauty Revitalizing Mask

I was happy when I opened the first box. The second box was :scared:


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 8, 2014)

Got my box today! So excited to actually be spoiler free (except for my pick) for the first time ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, this was a box I really wanted after seeing what other people were getting. I got...






I totally don't mind getting shampoo and conditioner in my boxes when they're not Number 4 products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, these are both great sizes so I can really test them out! Super excited about the mask (currently really into trying new masks) and of course I love Harvey Prince so I'm ecstatic about getting the Ageless body cream! And haha, last but not least, my chosen sample.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 8, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I received both my boxes today – a Lighten Up and the LG eyeshadow box. Sadly, they were both dups. &lt;_&lt;
> 
> - Laura Geller Cool Lids Cream Eyeshadow
> 
> ...


I just got this box, too. I probably won't use the shampoo &amp; conditioner, but I'm excited to try everything else!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 8, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> Got my box today! The second month in a row that I got before the tenth. I had selected the eye shadow and I got box 2. It is not my favorite box, but not the worse I have gotten either. Like the eye shadow, shampoo and conditioner- okay. Will use the mask. Not sure about the Harvey Prince lotion. Has anyone tried it? I get migraines if scents are too strong. I never use perfume, but can use some lotions if they aren't too strong. May just give away.


I just tried and I love it! So much milder than the Hello lotion IMO


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm almost convinced it's a better box when you don't pick a sample... It's so hard to resist though! Ha ha. I'm excited for the eyeshadow, but so far nothing else is to exciting. I do hope I get one of those face masks tho!! That would definitely make me happy.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 8, 2014)

I hope I get something from Marcelle! That's a Canadian brand that I used to buy sometimes when I lived in Canada, and I always had good luck with it. I haven't lived in Canada for years though, so I'm glad to see it coming to the US. I'm curious about what their newer products are like. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 8, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I hope I get something from Marcelle! That's a Canadian brand that I used to buy sometimes when I lived in Canada, and I always had good luck with it. I haven't lived in Canada for years though, so I'm glad to see it coming to the US. I'm curious about what their newer products are like. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


I got the BB cream a couple months ago and I really like it.  I also have a serum from them that I haven't tried yet.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## KaitC13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Got my box….evidently I am "Noble." 

The Ageless lotion smells SO.DARN.GOOD.   LG is pretty.  Mask - wish it was a little bigger or at least in better packaging.  Shampoo and Conditioner - smells refreshing.  Will try to see how my hair responds.  If it does, oh well because I have an insane amount of hair oils form BB/Ipsy/Ulta samples.


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 8, 2014)

Got the same box that a lot of you did:

Neil George Shampoo and Conditioner: nice sizes, and they're safe for color-treated hair, so yea!

Nugg Face mask: hmm, OK. I like face masks.

Harvey Price Ageless body cream: ok again. It smells nice enough. I just have tons of lotion that I never use!

Laura Geller Cream Eyeshadow: Yea! my pick! wore it today, nice not-too-shimmery taupe color.

I did add up the value of the contents: $25.42

Shampoo and Conditioner: $4.50 each

Eyeshadow: $12.42

Face Mask: $3.00

Lotion: $1.00


----------



## Deareux (Aug 8, 2014)

I just got an email from Birchbox. Apparently, they accidentally sent out the wrong box for me (I'm supposed to get The Everygirl Box) so they're letting me keep the mistake box AND they're sending me the correct box. Whoohoo! Two for the price of one!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Aug 8, 2014)

If anyone is interested in getting more/trying the different Nugg face masks, you can buy them individually at some Targets. They carry the various types of masks and, at my Target, they are collected in a bowl on a shelf. They are $2.99 each, so it is less of a commitment than the 5 for 14.99 at Birchbox (though they even out to the same price). You can check on Target's website if they carry the face masks in your zip code.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 8, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> If anyone is interested in getting more/trying the different Nugg face masks, you can buy them individually at some Targets. They carry the various types of masks and, at my Target, they are collected in a bowl on a shelf. They are $2.99 each, so it is less of a commitment than the 5 for 14.99 at Birchbox (though they even out to the same price). You can check on Target's website if they carry the face masks in your zip code.


I must go to Target now! It shows them as having them.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 8, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> If anyone is interested in getting more/trying the different Nugg face masks, you can buy them individually at some Targets. They carry the various types of masks and, at my Target, they are collected in a bowl on a shelf. They are $2.99 each, so it is less of a commitment than the 5 for 14.99 at Birchbox (though they even out to the same price). You can check on Target's website if they carry the face masks in your zip code.


thanks!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 8, 2014)

I took a birchbox break &amp; decided to jump on the everygirl bandwagon- who doesnt want to try the new benefit liner..hello?!? anyways...Did anyone else get this notification- looks like it's a fab bday month for me -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. "

Hi shauna,

Welcome to Birchbox! Your first box is on its way (you may have already received it!). Unfortunately, you weren’t sent The Everygirl box you were hoping for.

We’re so sorry for the inconvenience and will be shipping one out to you shortly. Please keep the additional Birchbox as a gift from us!

Thanks for understanding. As always, please don't hesitate to reach out to us with questions or concerns at info.birchbox.com. We're happy to help.

Thank you,


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Someone received the EveryGirl Box! 

(Not my pic, from a FB group!)


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Someone received the EveryGirl Box!
> 
> (Not my pic, from a FB group!)


I'm soooooo excited- this looks amazing!! Is the benefit full size? I can't tell by the picture bc it looks crumpled- either way the sizes look awesome!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

No it's a sample size!  And anyone in the know feel free to correct me, but to my understanding you don't actually "click" the pen to get the product, it's a little squeezy tube?

My EveryGirl box is at my local post office for delivery tomorrow so I should have it in hand to show you all!  Very excited!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 9, 2014)

just got my box! no hair products! woo-hoo! i have no idea which box this is.

harvey prince - ageless

key west aloe lotion

marcelle bb cream golden glow

modelco shimmer bronzer (i didn't pick this out)

sea rx anti wrinkle cream.


----------



## juliaxvi (Aug 9, 2014)

I got box 41!



Spoiler



Noir Long-Wear Eyeliner

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil

Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris

K6 Skin Clean Antioxidant Facial Cleanser


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 9, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> No it's a sample size!  And anyone in the know feel free to correct me, but to my understanding you don't actually "click" the pen to get the product, it's a little squeezy tube?
> 
> My EveryGirl box is at my local post office for delivery tomorrow so I should have it in hand to show you all!  Very excited!


I got the sample size push up liner from sephora, and you twist the bottom (makes a click noise each time) to get the gel out


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's hoping they send the wrong box. Would love a two box month on the house.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sounds so wrong, doesn't it? XD


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 9, 2014)

I got Box 52!  Pretty decent box.  I did not pick a sample.
 
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb52



Spoiler



Seriously - I got dry shampoo and black eyeliner in BOTH my Birchbox &amp; Ipsy this month.  I'm excited about the dry shampoos, I currently use Herbal Essences and like it, so I'm anxious to see what both of these brands can do considering they get good reviews.  I'm not a fan of black eyeliner - it's a very harsh look for me.

I really like the Vasanti Brighten Up, so I'm excited to try the cleanser.  The Dr Jart I find interesting, I'm looking forward to trying that this morning.  And the body lotion is kind of meh. I like lotions, but I'm not sure about the scent yet.

So overall I'm pretty happy even if I did wind up with black eyeliner - the other items are a pretty good fit.




Also - it would be really awesome if next month's Birchbox didn't have a lotion (4 out of my last 6) or a shampoo/conditioner combo (6/6 if you include leave in conditioner, a hair mask, and dry shampoo...)  To be honest, I'm totally shocked I didn't get the shampoo/conditioner combo this month.  The only one I haven't gotten from Birchbox is the No 4 duo - and I think that's because it's for volumizing and I have thick hair.  Other than that, I've gotten all the other shampoo/conditioner products they've sent out.  So I'll probably get the Neil George stuff next month...


----------



## babycat (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm so dissapointed that the benefit liner is a sample size.  I had thought there was no way they could make that pen tiny and so it should be full size.  Also is anyone else having a horrible time getting the lid to stay on?  I had to tape mine because it just kept coming off.


----------



## phanne (Aug 9, 2014)

Not sure if I read this here or where, but I remember reading that people contacted customer service and them helping them with their profile answers to make it more relevant. Was this over the phone or email? No one ever answers their phone when I call. Even the great point system isn't making this worth it, but I really want to fix it since I signed up for a year and it is working for some people so I must be doing something wrong. Minus July (which was awesome,) I have had 1 or 0 samples that I like every month.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Aug 9, 2014)

Yay, I got Box 2! This was the one I was hoping for, assuming I got my PYS choice.

I had picked the eyeshadow, but after that I realized my account was about to auto-renew for another year and I wanted to switch to month-to-month. (Didn't they used to have the option to do this on the "Account Settings" page?) I had to email them to ask, and they cancelled my subscription and told me to re-open it as month-to-month. I was worried that since I cancelled and then resubscribed, my PYS choice would have been lost.

The eyeshadow is very nice - I just put a little bit on, and it's subtle and pretty, and not too overly sparkly. The lotion smells good too, I can always use travel shampoo and conditioner (and they're generous sizes), and I'm excited to try the face mask!


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 9, 2014)

babycat said:


> I'm so dissapointed that the benefit liner is a sample size.  I had thought there was no way they could make that pen tiny and so it should be full size.  Also is anyone else having a horrible time getting the lid to stay on?  I had to tape mine because it just kept coming off.


Youre disappointed its not a full size $24 eyeliner? :blink: That is a bummer your lid doesn't stay on, though, I haven't had an issue with mine.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 9, 2014)

When I click on my tracking for my main account, it pulls up TWO packages..?? One is in transit and one says it's being prepared. 

At first I thought maybe they sent the wrong box &amp; were sending a second one like some people have mentioned, but that's the account I didn't pick anything on. 

ETA: Same thing with my second account. Two tracking numbers. But the third account has one.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> When I click on my tracking for my main account, it pulls up TWO packages..?? One is in transit and one says it's being prepared.
> 
> At first I thought maybe they sent the wrong box &amp; were sending a second one like some people have mentioned, but that's the account I didn't pick anything on.
> 
> ETA: Same thing with my second account. Two tracking numbers. But the third account has one.


Just came here to say the same thing - haven't been able to keep up with this thread this month but I'm glad I'm not the only one who has this...

They pull up as separate packages on USPS too... but they're both due here the same day...?

I picked the everygirl box.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2014)

My roommate got an awesome box. Bronzer, Ojon oil, Derma-E Hydrating Mist, Hello Breath Mist and Dr. Jart BB cream. She didn't pick an option


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

Got my EveryGirl box!  OMG the little liner is so flippin' cute!  The body wash smells awesome (it's citrusy, but very sweet.  Joy Inducing indeed!), I love the Hello! Perfume, I'm always down for a new scrub, and I already have someone in mind for the No. 4 Prep &amp; Protect!

I'm so glad I got this box.  Totally worth bugging Birchbox for 3 days straight to confirm that I got it  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## lovepink (Aug 9, 2014)

Got my box on my second account.  First time I was ever able to go spoiler free!  I picked the LG eyeshadow and got just the box combo I wanted!  hooray!



Spoiler








Now I just need to find another 100 point code so I can cancel and resub on this acct!


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 9, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got my box on my second account. First time I was ever able to go spoiler free! I picked the LG eyeshadow and got just the box combo I wanted! hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same box. I'm actually pretty pleased, probably because I wanted this combo more than the other two LG options, from what I've seen. I seem to alternate between getting a shampoo and conditioner one month, and a fragrance the next, so the Neil George was expected! I'm happy about the sizes and they smell nice. I'm getting tired of Harvey Prince, but at least it's a body cream rather than a perfume! I have to get through my other lotion samples before I open this one, so I'm not sure how I feel about the scent. I'm really excited to give the mask a try, and plan on using it today. And lastly, the shadow is beautiful, based on my swatch, so I'm excited to see how it works on my lids. After feeling very indifferent about boxes this month, I'm happier than I thought I'd be!

I'm also on the lookout for another 100 point code! I cashed out my points last month so I'm down to zero!


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 9, 2014)

kotoko said:


> Perfume is not my style, dislike shimmer bronzer and bronzer in general, hand cream with Spf? Really BB?
> 
> Oh wells! I'm not one to get worked up over a sub box.


Actually, hands are the one place you really can't hide signs of aging. If you want to get an idea of a woman's real age despite botox and surgery? Check out the backs of her hands. I put sunscreen on mine every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 9, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got my box on my second account.  First time I was ever able to go spoiler free!  I picked the LG eyeshadow and got just the box combo I wanted!  hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the exact same box. I actually like this box! I'm so excited about the eyeshadow, and I'm probably going to trade the mask away, but the shampoo/conditioner is always used and I LOVE the smell of the lotion! Never had any HP stuff before but now I want to find more of it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 9, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Actually, hands are the one place you really can't hide signs of aging. If you want to get an idea of a woman's real age despite botox and surgery? Check out the backs of her hands. I put sunscreen on mine every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Or a man...e.g, Karl Lagerfeld:


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 9, 2014)

I got my box today.  I like 3 out of the 5 items, so not too bad.  I didn't pick a sample &amp; received box 42:






The lotion smells really good &amp; the perfume is not too bad.  I will try the face cream.


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 9, 2014)

I posted on July's thread too, but I just got my Women's Health rebate today.  I sent it maybe two or three weeks ago, for those still waiting.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 9, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> I posted on July's thread too, but I just got my Women's Health rebate today.  I sent it maybe two or three weeks ago, for those still waiting.


I had completely forgotten about this! HAHAHA


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 9, 2014)

Got my second box today. Tracking says it is still in Indiana.

I picked the Stainiac. It came with Vasanti Detox Facial Cleaner, No. 4 Prep and Protect, Whish shaving cream in grapefruit, and a Catherine Malandrino. Which I assume is a perfume. It comes in a black bag with just the name on it. Not a bad box.


----------



## TracyT (Aug 9, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> Yay, I got Box 2! This was the one I was hoping for, assuming I got my PYS choice.
> 
> I had picked the eyeshadow, but after that I realized my account was about to auto-renew for another year and I wanted to switch to month-to-month. (Didn't they used to have the option to do this on the "Account Settings" page?) I had to email them to ask, and they cancelled my subscription and told me to re-open it as month-to-month. I was worried that since I cancelled and then resubscribed, my PYS choice would have been lost.
> 
> The eyeshadow is very nice - I just put a little bit on, and it's subtle and pretty, and not too overly sparkly. The lotion smells good too, I can always use travel shampoo and conditioner (and they're generous sizes), and I'm excited to try the face mask!


I looked it up since my annual sub should be renewing next month or the one after.

*When will I be billed for my yearly recurring subscription?*

All annual subscriptions automatically renew at the end of every 12-month period so that you'll never miss a box (except gift subscriptions—see next question). We'll remind you via email when the auto-renew is about to happen. Yearly subscribers may choose to opt out of auto-renewal by clicking the 'Opt Out of Auto Renewal' link under 'Account Settings'. _This link is available during the final month of your annual subscription._ To opt out earlier, contact us at 877-487-7272 (9a-9p EST M-F) or click here to send us a message. This will prevent your annual subscription from automatically renewing at the end of the year.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 9, 2014)

Got my box today. I never got an email about selecting an option, so I didn't get any of those. I got:

Paula's Choice Retinol Serum: I like the brand, but I've tried this product before and it didn't really do much. Oh well, I'll use it.

Supergoop hand cream: Okay, fine, I'll use it but it's tiny.

Catherine Malandrino perfume: Don't like this scent.

Number 4 Prep &amp; Protect: I'll use it but it's not exciting. 

LAQA Lip Lube in Bees Knees: This is awful. It almost doesn't show up at all, except that it immediately settles into all my lip lines, so I get an ugly nude-orange stripey texture. Not a flattering color for me either. Drying, too.


----------



## katyrn (Aug 9, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> I posted on July's thread too, but I just got my Women's Health rebate today.  I sent it maybe two or three weeks ago, for those still waiting.


Question on this. I had three boxes in July, what am I supposed to send for my yearly sub boxes? I only get shipping notices for those.


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 9, 2014)

Got my box! Love it!


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow. Not sure why that picture showed up so huge...


----------



## wadedl (Aug 9, 2014)

Went to Target last night and bought 3 of the Nuggs. They redid the whole skin care section and I had a hard time finding them. They ended up being in some new cubes, shelfs in displays that push the items forward. I only found them because the website tells you what aisle they are in at the store. They had plenty of the hydrating and I bought the last revitalizing and also bought an exfoliating. It seems to be an item that people are looking through, it was a mess. They also had an all new skin care section with brand like Vichy and Borghese.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 9, 2014)

My EG box is still in GA. Boo.. Looks like this month I'm going to get Beauty Box 5 before Birchbox, which never happened before.



babycat said:


> I'm so dissapointed that the benefit liner is a sample size.  I had thought there was no way they could make that pen tiny and so it should be full size.  Also is anyone else having a horrible time getting the lid to stay on?  I had to tape mine because it just kept coming off.


Yeah, I was hoping for a full size too. How small is it though? If it's half size of the original pen, I'd say it's still decent, bit if it's smaller than that, then I'm peeved.



elizabethrose said:


> My roommate got an awesome box. Bronzer, Ojon oil, Derma-E Hydrating Mist, Hello Breath Mist and Dr. Jart BB cream. She didn't pick an option


I heard a theory that if you don't pick a sample, you may end up with nicer box. Maybe that works


----------



## Laura Etchison (Aug 9, 2014)

I received my box yesterday.  Kind of sad because I was secretly hoping to receive the LG Silver Sands even though I couldn't pick a sample.  Wishful thinking -- I know.

Harvey Prince - Ageless fragrance (liked this!  a lot!)

Key West Aloe - Mango lotion (no.  No no.)

Marcelle - BB Cream in Golden Glow (might like?)

ModelCo - Shimmer Bronzer (no.)

SeaRX - Wrinkle cream (will definitely try.)


----------



## brittainy (Aug 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> When I click on my tracking for my main account, it pulls up TWO packages..?? One is in transit and one says it's being prepared.
> 
> At first I thought maybe they sent the wrong box &amp; were sending a second one like some people have mentioned, but that's the account I didn't pick anything on.
> 
> ETA: Same thing with my second account. Two tracking numbers. But the third account has one.


Me, too!


----------



## TracyT (Aug 9, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Question on this. I had three boxes in July, what am I supposed to send for my yearly sub boxes? I only get shipping notices for those.


One of my is an annual sub. I went back to my order history for when I ordered and sent that plus circled today's date to indicate my year wasn't up yet.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 9, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Went to Target last night and bought 3 of the Nuggs. They redid the whole skin care section and I had a hard time finding them. They ended up being in some new cubes, shelfs in displays that push the items forward. I only found them because the website tells you what aisle they are in at the store. They had plenty of the hydrating and I bought the last revitalizing and also bought an exfoliating. It seems to be an item that people are looking through, it was a mess. They also had an all new skin care section with brand like Vichy and Borghese.


I just went to Target today and bought the same two Nugg masks.  I tried out the revitalizing one just now.  It's ok, I won't be repurchasing this one.  I can't get past the smell.  Maybe the exfoliating one will be better.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 9, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Actually, hands are the one place you really can't hide signs of aging. If you want to get an idea of a woman's real age despite botox and surgery? Check out the backs of her hands. I put sunscreen on mine every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Amen. Although, I think that sample looks super tiny, like maybe enough for one application. It makes me wonder how expensive it is, if they have to give us such a small sample. What's the difference between the Supergoop spf hand cream, and just whatever sunblock I normally use. My normal brand isn't exactly cheap, but sheesh.

I'm really looking forward to seeing my box contents, tomorrow. I am getting the LG eyeshadow, so that narrows it down. At this point, I can already rule out the one with the Whish correcting gel, although I wish (har har) they would mess up and send it to me anyway! I want to buy a bottle with my next code.


----------



## Pixikins (Aug 9, 2014)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhh I don't know about anyone else, but 3 out of my 4 accounts have this on it

Women's 1-Month Comp  
$0.00  Ordered: *1* $0.00 

Anyone have any clue?


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 9, 2014)

babycat said:


> I'm so dissapointed that the benefit liner is a sample size.  I had thought there was no way they could make that pen tiny and so it should be full size.  Also is anyone else having a horrible time getting the lid to stay on?  I had to tape mine because it just kept coming off.


 


Elena K said:


> Yeah, I was hoping for a full size too. How small is it though? If it's half size of the original pen, I'd say it's still decent, bit if it's smaller than that, then I'm peeved.


I just checked the sample I got from Sephora and it says 0.01 oz  and the full size is 0.04 oz.  I think it will still last quite a while though, you really don't need a lot when you use it.  Like I used it today and 1 click was more than enough for both eyes.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 9, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I just checked the sample I got from Sephora and it says 0.01 oz  and the full size is 0.04 oz.  I think it will still last quite a while though, you really don't need a lot when you use it.  Like I used it today and 1 click was more than enough for both eyes.


@@Tamarin - thanks! it sounds pretty small, but you are probably right, it should last some time.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 9, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Actually, hands are the one place you really can't hide signs of aging. If you want to get an idea of a woman's real age despite botox and surgery? Check out the backs of her hands. I put sunscreen on mine every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Every time they are taking about a celebrity's plastic surgery my mom is like'Just look at her hands! Hands don't lie!' Chemical SPF does awful things to my face so when I get samples they go on my hands. I just use it instead of lotion.


----------



## babycat (Aug 9, 2014)

Elena K said:


> @@Tamarin - thanks! it sounds pretty small, but you are probably right, it should last some time.


The birchbox sample is only .003 oz.  Also I don't think it's a clicky pen at all.  The instructions say to push the product up the tube.  I would test it out, but since it's so tiny I don't want to waste any!


----------



## Elena K (Aug 9, 2014)

babycat said:


> The birchbox sample is only .003 oz.  Also I don't think it's a clicky pen at all.  The instructions say to push the product up the tube.  I would test it out, but since it's so tiny I don't want to waste any!


@@babycat - really? That's disappointing! The eyeliner is the main reason I choose EveryGirl box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Now I'm really impatient. I wish the silly box would hurry up and get here, so I could see for myself.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 9, 2014)

Just wanted to pop my head in and say I picked an everygirl box, had to call to get them to put it through, and now have two packages pulling up when I track it.

I never had any email confirming they had to resend it so I'm not 100% sure that's what's going on. I can only hope. If I got both the everygirl box and the bronzer I almost picked I would be absolutely giddy.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 9, 2014)

I picked the bronzer and received my box today.  Box 25.  Pretty happy with it. 

Link since I can't figure out how to post a pic and am too lazy to go figure it out right now.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb25


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have the same thing going on, but I picked a Staniac box. I think it's actually the same package, because the reference numbers are identical. I'm guessing the tracking number starting with the 9 is USPS and the one starting with a 4 is Newgistics, but if I receive 2 boxes, I'll be delighted of course!



Yunalesca said:


> Just wanted to pop my head in and say I picked an everygirl box, had to call to get them to put it through, and now have two packages pulling up when I track it.
> 
> I never had any email confirming they had to resend it so I'm not 100% sure that's what's going on. I can only hope. If I got both the everygirl box and the bronzer I almost picked I would be absolutely giddy.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 9, 2014)

babycat said:


> The birchbox sample is only .003 oz.  Also I don't think it's a clicky pen at all.  The instructions say to push the product up the tube.  I would test it out, but since it's so tiny I don't want to waste any!


Hmm... I just assumed that there was only one sample size, but I guess there could be 2 - like how the it's potent eye cream comes in the cardboard pack and the small jar.  The clicky pen has a turning mechanism at the bottom (like for a lip balm) that pushes it out.



Yunalesca said:


> Just wanted to pop my head in and say I picked an everygirl box, had to call to get them to put it through, and now have two packages pulling up when I track it.
> 
> I never had any email confirming they had to resend it so I'm not 100% sure that's what's going on. I can only hope. If I got both the everygirl box and the bronzer I almost picked I would be absolutely giddy.


I got the tracking for my EG box today and only one package comes up


----------



## babycat (Aug 9, 2014)

@@Elena K  Yup!  It's itty bitty.  That's why I got the every girl box too. I really wanted to see how the liner worked for my oily lids. 



Tamarin said:


> Hmm... I just assumed that there was only one sample size, but I guess there could be 2 - like how the it's potent eye cream comes in the cardboard pack and the small jar.  The clicky pen has a turning mechanism at the bottom (like for a lip balm) that pushes it out.
> 
> I got the tracking for my EG box today and only one package comes up


I bet you're right about those sample sizes I hadn't even thought about the other benefit samples that are different sizes.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 9, 2014)

I too picked the Every Girl box and have two tracking numbers... but the locations and dates don't match on them. One tracking number states my package was prepared yesterday in Mount Juliet, TN. The other states it departed Fishers, IN yesterday .


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 9, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Hmm... I just assumed that there was only one sample size, but I guess there could be 2 - like how the it's potent eye cream comes in the cardboard pack and the small jar.  The clicky pen has a turning mechanism at the bottom (like for a lip balm) that pushes it out.
> 
> I got the tracking for my EG box today and only one package comes up





babycat said:


> @@Elena K  Yup!  It's itty bitty.  That's why I got the every girl box too. I really wanted to see how the liner worked for my oily lids.
> 
> I bet you're right about those sample sizes I hadn't even thought about the other benefit samples that are different sizes.


I have both the clicky pen sample sent out by Sephora with a code (well, had it, but seem to have misplaced it) and the sample sent by Birchbox as I got it today in a box where I didn't pick any samples. So I can confirm that the samples are NOT the same. I don't know about amounts, but at least the clicky pen feels like a real sample. The Birchbox one is really sad. I'd be unhappy if I picked an EG box just to get the Benefit liner sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 10, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Hmm... I just assumed that there was only one sample size, but I guess there could be 2 - like how the it's potent eye cream comes in the cardboard pack and the small jar.


That jar was the best part of that sample. Teeny jars make me squee.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 10, 2014)

Indeed, there do appear to be two different liner sample sizes. Neither blog is mine. Sorry, I can't figure out how to resize the pics, so I put them behind a spoiler.



Spoiler



(from http://angelpacificmakeuplife.blogspot.com/2014/06/new-benefit-theyre-real-push-up-liner.html)







(from http://mygirlycorner.weebly.com/beauty/category/birchbox)


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for mentioning the size of the Benefit Push Up liner. I think I might just save points and buy a full size or just swap. That's the only thing in the Every Girl box I am interested in, so I'm not going to pay $10 for a non-clicky pen sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That sounds so small, .003 oz? I wonder if there is even one use in it? XD 

I don't think I could even learn to use it with a .003 oz sample! I've heard there's a pretty steep learning curve on it!

I guess this saves me some money since now I'm not tempted to reactivate my 2nd account! I'll just use the $10 toward the full size...


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 10, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Thanks for mentioning the size of the Benefit Push Up liner. I think I might just save points and buy a full size or just swap. That's the only thing in the Every Girl box I am interested in, so I'm not going to pay $10 for a non-clicky pen sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That sounds so small, .003 oz? I wonder if there is even one use in it? XD
> 
> I don't think I could even learn to use it with a .003 oz sample! I've heard there's a pretty steep learning curve on it!
> 
> I guess this saves me some money since now I'm not tempted to reactivate my 2nd account! I'll just use the $10 toward the full size...


I actually thought it was really easy to use - very similar to using a pencil liner.


----------



## juliaxvi (Aug 10, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I actually thought it was really easy to use - very similar to using a pencil liner.


Benefit claims it's the easiest liner to use, but it's really not (especially not for beginners). It took me a few days to get the hang of it and the employees at Ulta also said they had a lot of difficulty with it at the beginning. The upside is that it's a VERY long-lasting eyeliner, so it's very useful once you learn how to use it.


----------



## AMaas (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry to ask a silly question but what is the Women's Health refund all about? I gave the previous offer to a friend, and tossed the most recent one. Do not care for that magazine whatsoever. Are we able to get a $ refund of some sort?


----------



## mckondik (Aug 10, 2014)

Was up this morning for the box reveal!   I picked the Staniac and I'm getting that with the Ageless lotion, Amika Dry Shampoo, a black eyeliner (sigh), and Vasanti detox cleanser. Im happy about the dry shampoo, so this box is pretty good for me.


----------



## natashaia (Aug 10, 2014)

I hate my two boxes this month. Not a fan of a single item from either box which is rare for me! I don't know box #s but I got

Model ℅ bronzer

Catherine malandrino perfume

Neil George shampoo/conditioner

I can't remember the 5th sample.

Model ℅ bronzer

Vasanti scrub

Stainiac

Wish shave cream

Catherine malandrino

Off to the swap thread!


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 10, 2014)

My Every Girl box is only showing four samples:

No. 4

Benefit Push Up Liner

Radio body wash

Hello Perfume

Shouldn't there be a fifth sample in there?  I am thinking there was a scrub that should be there also maybe? It's the same on both accounts that get the Every Girl box.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> My Every Girl box is only showing four samples:
> 
> No. 4
> 
> ...


My page also shows 4 samples, but when I "opened" my box on my ipad, it showed the facial scrub also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Aug 10, 2014)

I got one of the Laura Geller boxes.  There were 5 items in it, but are only 4 showing for review.  I'm hoping they're just not done loading yet???


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well as per usual, the Every Girl Box I was promised is not coming instead I'm getting this:

Harvey Prince Temptress

stila All Day Lipstick

uniqOne hair treatment

Arangara Body Lotion

I already closed this account because I bought a yearly sub with the Gilt offer on another account. I don't guess it's worth contacting them again.

On the other account, I'm getting:

Benefit total moisture face cream

Laqa &amp; Co sheer lip lube pencil (didn't like the first one I got)

Dr Jart Dis-a-pore balm

Neil George shampoo &amp; conditioner

I changed my profile on the yearly to makeup only just to see what happens.

Both boxes for me are &lt;_&lt;


----------



## camel11 (Aug 10, 2014)

It seems the website doesn't have the acure exfoliater yet, it's the last sample in the eg box. It's actually the reason I picked the box. .. it's my fav! I love how it soaps up with water a little so you're cleansing and exfoliating.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 10, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> So, here's another one of the LG eyeshadow boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
I'm getting this box too. Pretty sure this is the worst birchbox I've ever received. I will not use the shampoo and conditioner. My hair(well really my scalp) is dry and I've finally got that under control with Hempz Couture. The other two products are about the cheapest products they ever sent me. I feel like other than the shadow they're sending me a drugstore box. Have they not realized from my orders that I don't buy or use drugstore stuff? Have they not realized that when they send me luxe items I tend to buy them and they make more money off me? Dumb, birchbox. Dumb.



magicalmom said:


> Got my 1st box!
> 
> - LG Shadow
> 
> ...


 
Happy someone likes this box. One man's trash is another man's treasure?



miss_marissa said:


> Hey gals, I have a newbie question.
> 
> If I wanted to add a second sub, would I have to join after the 10th to make sure I get an August box? I did look through the BB Faq's page, but I just wanted to verify.
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
If you order in August, you will get an August box. That's true the first day of August all the way up to the last day of August.



miss_marissa said:


> Also, I have to say that I'm kind of disappointed in myself for choosing the LG sample and VASTLY reducing the number of boxes I could have received down to those 3. I'm pretty bummed that Birchbox only made 3 boxes with the LG sample. I'm excited for the LG sample, but I've been a subscriber for two years and I've already received a lot of the samples being sent out this month. I would have only been able to receive 17 of the 64 combos being sent out, most of those 17 with awesome products. I think I would have ended up with a MUCH better box if I hadn't chosen the LG sample. *Sigh*


 
Agree. Wish I didn't choose the shadow.



IMDawnP said:


> Wow, I only received my shipping notice late yesterday and I received my box today. It's one they just filled in so I hadn't seen it before but yeh, I'm pretty happy.
> 
> ETA: Looks like I am box 36. Which included a peelie card of Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer which I left out of the picture. Nothing to write home about except it looks like I can review it for points. So cool.


  
What is that deluxe LM item?



biancardi said:


> i just used the nugg facemask (there is enough in the pod for two applications, btw) and omg - so refreshing!!  I want to purchase the pods at bb, but they are sold out!
> 
> they are wonderful, if you love tingling, refreshing masks (this has peppermint in it)
> 
> they also have other varieties - of which I will be picking up one of the other ones..


  
This at least gives me some hope.



lyncaf said:


> I hope I get something from Marcelle! That's a Canadian brand that I used to buy sometimes when I lived in Canada, and I always had good luck with it. I haven't lived in Canada for years though, so I'm glad to see it coming to the US. I'm curious about what their newer products are like. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


 
I got the Marcelle serum last month and ended up ordering the full size. Love it!!



magicalmom said:


> Someone received the EveryGirl Box!
> 
> (Not my pic, from a FB group!)


  
So glad I got this box on my 2nd sub. This at least redeems BB for me this month.



elizabethrose said:


> My roommate got an awesome box. Bronzer, Ojon oil, Derma-E Hydrating Mist, Hello Breath Mist and Dr. Jart BB cream. She didn't pick an option


 
How big is the Ojon sample?



caseybean025 said:


> Got my box! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Jealous! Great box!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 10, 2014)

Got my box yesterday. I didn't pick any specific items this month since none of them was of particular interest to me. I got the Neil George shampoo and conditioner, the benefit push up liner, shiseido power infusing concentrate, and dr jart bb dis-a-pore. The overall value of my box is $43 that doesn't even include the $5 I get for reviews.

I'm disappointed in the benefit product. Very hard to use at least in the sample size version I got.

I'm one who is always happy to get shampoo and conditioners but not when the have sulfates and parabens in them so those I donate to a women's shelter in town along with ones I get from traveling in hotels etc.

BB usually does a good job of sending sulfate/paraben free hair products in my experience so no big deal this one time. I get yuzen and petit vour and those are more ingredient friendly but for the value after figuring in the points, I will continue to get BB as well. Overall, just a so so month for me with BB. I may change my mind after I try the shiseido product though, sometimes finding that one awesome product is worth the whole box!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 10, 2014)

Almost forgot.... I got my refund check for 9.99 from the women's health box last month. Woohoo!


----------



## BexDev (Aug 10, 2014)

.  





I received my box on Friday and I got a variation I haven't seen anyone post yet....not that anyone will be devastated about missing out on this one...

I didn't choose a sample, so it was interesting to see I received both the bronzer and the eyeliner.  Not too thrilling but I'm sure I'll use them both.

I'm looking forward to trying the Vasanti scrub - I like their products and this is one I haven't tried yet.  It's always great to see a cardboard shampoo/conditioner sample *sigh*  But I'll take all the shampoo and conditioner if I never have to see another Supergoop product!!  Not the worst box I've ever gotten, but nothing exciting.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

@@JenTX I totally agree that Birchbox value is always subjective!  The second they swatched the LG shadow in the preview video I HAD TO HAVE IT.  Complete and total lemming.  I had huge issues in actually selecting it (I was driving home to visit family on a 10-hour trip when the selection window opened, stopped at a rest stop and tried to select it, got a confirmation for the flippin' black eyeliner, sent an email from my phone, BB never got it.  Called, they said they were out of stock.  Emailed again from my iPad, BB didn't get it.  Forwarded the email AGAIN from my laptop, BB FINALLY replied and confirmed I got it.  This entire process took about 4 days.  At that point, I didn't care if they put rocks in for my other 4 samples. Because YAY SHADOW.)

Also, I love face masks, I actually like the mango lotion, and I'm currently going through a "let's use the millions of shampoo/conditioner samples I've gotten over the last year!" stage.  But I can absolutely see how someone would find this box disappointing.  I hope your Sept box makes you much happier!


----------



## KrissyKat (Aug 10, 2014)

How come everyone keeps getting black eyeliner when they don't want it/didn't select it, and I haven't gotten any and would love to receive it in my box?! I also keep getting BB/CC creams when I can't use them because they break me out, and exfloliants when my profile clearly says I have rosacea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I selected the stainiac because lip products never give me trouble, and I haven't gotten any the past few months. For some reason I keep getting tons of skincare even though I don't have it  checked. 

I wish birchbox would make sub-categories on their profile questionnaire.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 10, 2014)

Arg. I picked the bronzer for my sample choice on my main account and my box online is showing a box with the eyshadow and no bronzer at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope this is just an error on the website in my account and not the actual  box I'm getting. I'll be super bummed if I don't get the bronzer, as I'm just about out and I picked this sample specifically because of the bronzer!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 10, 2014)

The account that I chose the stainiac on (and got a confirmation email for) doesn't show that I am getting the stainiac. I really wanted to try it. Maybe some of the boxes just aren't populating correctly?


----------



## mellee (Aug 10, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> Well as per usual, the Every Girl Box I was promised is not coming instead I'm getting this:
> 
> Harvey Prince Temptress
> 
> ...


OOoo - what color is the Stila?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 10, 2014)

I added a second account last month and that account is still showing July tracking and July box contents. Sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 10, 2014)

I am getting box 22, which is the one i really want when browsing the selections (first time this ever happened that I got one that I want). I chose the stainiac, but also really wanted the eyeliner, so I am so excited they are both in this box! The dry shampoo is something I have always wanted to try, and really likes the Naobay brand from something I tried from glossybox.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 10, 2014)

Weebs said:


> Arg. I picked the bronzer for my sample choice on my main account and my box online is showing a box with the eyshadow and no bronzer at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope this is just an error on the website in my account and not the actual  box I'm getting. I'll be super bummed if I don't get the bronzer, as I'm just about out and I picked this sample specifically because of the bronzer!


If the bronzer doesn't arrive in your box, check out the trade thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133666-birchbox-swaps-august-2014/


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 10, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I picked the bronzer and received my box today.  Box 25.  Pretty happy with it.
> 
> Link since I can't figure out how to post a pic and am too lazy to go figure it out right now.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb25


I'm getting this box on my main subscription. What is the little laura mercier container? Is that the tinted moisturizer? Why is there also a cardboard sample?


----------



## mellee (Aug 10, 2014)

KrissyKat said:


> How come everyone keeps getting black eyeliner when they don't want it/didn't select it, and I haven't gotten any and would love to receive it in my box?! I also keep getting BB/CC creams when I can't use them because they break me out, and exfloliants when my profile clearly says I have rosacea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I selected the stainiac because lip products never give me trouble, and I haven't gotten any the past few months. For some reason I keep getting tons of skincare even though I don't have it  checked.
> 
> I wish birchbox would make sub-categories on their profile questionnaire.


I also have rosacea, so the exfoliants in the box always get me, too.  If you ever want to use one, I found one that works for my skin.  Cure Aqua Gel.  It's from Japan, and very gentle.  You can get it on Amazon.  Costly, but one bottle lasts quite a few months.  (Lasts me around a year, but I don't use it as often as I should.)


----------



## chrissymarie (Aug 10, 2014)

Weebs said:


> Arg. I picked the bronzer for my sample choice on my main account and my box online is showing a box with the eyshadow and no bronzer at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope this is just an error on the website in my account and not the actual  box I'm getting. I'll be super bummed if I don't get the bronzer, as I'm just about out and I picked this sample specifically because of the bronzer!


I picked the eyeliner and I ended up getting that and the bronzer. I'm happy to trade. I'm not a bronzer fan so it'll probably end up sitting in  a drawer


----------



## Beckilg (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, just joined been lurking a while... Thanks for all the useful info!

Got my box- never got the sample choice email, and BB hasn't responded to my email asking why. Would have chosen the stainiac, and I got it anyway! And the bronzer. Guess not choosing paid off!


----------



## chrissymarie (Aug 10, 2014)

BexDev said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also got this box...sadness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think that all of the boxes are populating correctly. My box that I got yesterday is not the box that is showing on my account. I'm going to review it right quick and then send an email.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 10, 2014)

JenTX said:


> What is that deluxe LM item?


Laura Mercier Tone Perfecting Creme

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/laura-mercier-tone-perfecting-creme


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2014)

It appears that Birchbox is letting me review the No. 4 and the HP Hello even though I've received both already :]

edit: i take that back, its ONLY letting me review the No. 4, not the HP Hello - I have no idea why because I definitely received the No. 4 spray before.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 10, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> I'm getting this box on my main subscription. What is the little laura mercier container? Is that the tinted moisturizer? Why is there also a cardboard sample?


The Laura Mercier container is the Tone Perfecting Eye Gel Creme.  It looks bigger than it is--it's 0.17oz, but I'm excited to try it.  The cardboard sample is like what you get from magazine samples--3 peel backs of tinted moisturizer in 3 shades.  I hope that means we can review 6 items.  Weird thing is that it currently looks like I can review the moisturizer but the not eye creme. 

Edited for spelling error.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 10, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I don't think that all of the boxes are populating correctly. My box that I got yesterday is not the box that is showing on my account. I'm going to review it right quick and then send an email.


There certainly is something wonky happening. I noticed one of my boxes shows an item on the Birchbox app but it's not showing when I log in on my laptop.  A lot of the box pics (the few that are loaded) do not match the contents, they're either showing different items/products or they're not listed at all, making reviewing for points a pain.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hopefully someone will go through and fix them on BB's end. Mostly so everyone gets the points!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 10, 2014)

@@JenTX it's pretty small - it's the size of a kind of larger circumference perfume sample size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

Ugh.  My clever attempt to avoid the bronzer and black eyeliner by not picking a sample resulted in a bronzer box with a fragrance (I'm on the as-few-fragrances-as-possible bandwagon) and shampoo and conditioner I'm receiving in my eyeshadow box.  *And* it's a five-item box, and I'm at 148 points before reviews, so I'll be stuck at 198 after reviews!  (I'm thinking about ordering some tea -- I drink of lot of it -- to go over 200 and place a $20-precisely-and-not-a-penny-over order since I'm going to be canceling this account anyway now that we can no longer flip to gift cards.)  Well, at least there's a bb balm in there to try since I'm on the hunt for a new bb cream.  Pretty &amp; Cute is discontinuing Missha!  *sob*  I got a sample of what was apparently Estee Lauder's lightest (both in terms of weight and color) foundation to give it a try as a potential replacement, and I *hated* the texture.  Maybe P&amp;C can give me a handful of bb cream foils to try.  I DO NOT LIKE clamshell samples when it comes to this stuff.
 

Teal deer:  Whiney whiney whine.  Also, the big gray kitty is shedding at me relentlessly.  And the little black kitty is standing in the kitty bathroom (the utility closet with the water heater, which is where their litter boxes are located) and chirping.  Sunday morning fun.


----------



## Ashladeela (Aug 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> meaganola, on 10 Aug 2014 - 09:52, said:
> 
> Ugh. My clever attempt to avoid the bronzer and black eyeliner by not picking a sample resulted in a bronzer box with a fragrance (I'm on the as-few-fragrances-as-possible bandwagon) and shampoo and conditioner I'm receiving in my eyeshadow box. *And* it's a five-item box, and I'm at 148 points before reviews, so I'll be stuck at 198 after reviews! (I'm thinking about ordering some tea -- I drink of lot of it -- to go over 200 and place a $20-precisely-and-not-a-penny-over order since I'm going to be canceling this account anyway now that we can no longer flip to gift cards.) Well, at least there's a bb balm in there to try since I'm on the hunt for a new bb cream. Pretty &amp; Cute is discontinuing Missha! *sob* I got a sample of what was apparently Estee Lauder's lightest (both in terms of weight and color) foundation to give it a try as a potential replacement, and I *hated* the texture. Maybe P&amp;C can give me a handful of bb cream foils to try. I DO NOT LIKE clamshell samples when it comes to this stuff. Teal deer: Whiney whiney whine. Also, the big gray kitty is shedding at me relentlessly. And the little black kitty is standing in the kitty bathroom (the utility closet with the water heater, which is where their litter boxes are located) and chirping. Sunday morning fun.


Oh God, when I was reading this this I honestly thought "she got the eyeliner AND bronzer box"At least you didn't! Lol Sorry about the rest of your day but at least you have two cute kitties?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KrissyKat (Aug 10, 2014)

mellee said:


> I also have rosacea, so the exfoliants in the box always get me, too.  If you ever want to use one, I found one that works for my skin.  Cure Aqua Gel.  It's from Japan, and very gentle.  You can get it on Amazon.  Costly, but one bottle lasts quite a few months.  (Lasts me around a year, but I don't use it as often as I should.)


@@mellee - Thank you for the tip!! My derm only diagnosed my rosacea a few months ago, so I'm new to the whole thing. CeraVe wash + EpiCeram cream at the moment. I got the Vasanti Brighten Up a few boxes ago, and decided just to use it on my lips because my skin does not need micro-dermabrasion crystals.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

And for a second I thought @@meaganola got bronzer, perfume, shampoo and conditioner and was like "that is the WORST BOX EVER". Thankfully the yuck was spread between two boxes and I'm glad you got a few things you liked/wanted!

I feel bad that the sample selection isn't working out for everyone. These past few PYS months have resulted in some of the best boxes EVER for me AND I don't have to stress about getting dupe boxes!


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 10, 2014)

I didn't pick a sample and this is the box I got:

- Stainiac

- ModelCo bronzer

- Whish shave cream

- Vasanti

- Catherine Malandrino perfume

This box is kind of amazing!!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 10, 2014)

BexDev said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my box on my yearly account this month.  FAIL.  I am not excited at all.  Guess after a great July I was due for a dud.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> It appears that Birchbox is letting me review the No. 4 and the HP Hello even though I've received both already :]
> 
> edit: i take that back, its ONLY letting me review the No. 4, not the HP Hello - I have no idea why because I definitely received the No. 4 spray before.


I've also received both of these. I just tried and was able to review both...I figured I better hurry up and do it before Birchbox changed its mind about letting me review again.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 10, 2014)

Ugghhh just realized I forgot to review my July items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ugghhh just realized I forgot to review my July items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 10, 2014)

mellee said:


> OOoo - what color is the Stila?


Hard to tell really from the pic. Maybe a pink? I'm guessing the box will be here this week.

Oh and there was one more item that I didn't see until I scrolled all the way down that is also coming; something called Benefit b.right Radiant Skincare intro kit


----------



## MUHoarder (Aug 10, 2014)

UGH.  I'm getting

Harvey Prince (spray?) perfume

Noir eyeliner

Amika dry shampoo

SeaRx face cream

breath spray trio

I did not get an email to pick samples so I was hopeful. I should have known better.  Two black eyeliners this month (Ipsy and now BB). I believe it's time for me to fly - away from BB and Ipsy.


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ugghhh just realized I forgot to review my July items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You may be able to still review them.  I didn't realize you could review items for points for a number of months (how silly of me!) and when I found out, I was able to go back a month or two to review things.


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 10, 2014)

mckondik said:


> Was up this morning for the box reveal!   I picked the Staniac and I'm getting that with the Ageless lotion, Amika Dry Shampoo, a black eyeliner (sigh), and Vasanti detox cleanser. Im happy about the dry shampoo, so this box is pretty good for me.


I'm getting the same box on one account! On the other, I'm getting the popular LG eyeshadow/shampoo and conditioner/Ageless lotion/Nugg mask box.

The only dupe is the Ageless lotion, which is a great dupe for me! I didn't get the Hello lotion in July so I was hoping to try the Ageless.

I'm excited for Stainiac and the LG. I am almost done with my Stainiac sample, so this is perfect timing!

I am also excited for the Amika. I can always use more dry shampoo. The only dud is the black eyeliner.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm a little sad because my box made it to my house the other day and I could have gone spoiler free but I wasn't home to see. Also, another crappy box. The dry shampoo is probably the only thing I'll use. I think I need to change my profile on this account after getting rid of my extra accounts. I never get a good box on here except last month.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 10, 2014)

What a mess  all there of my account have the everygirl box.  I ordered it only on one account the other was the eyeshadow and the bronzer.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 10, 2014)

It sounds like people may of gotten money back for the mag subscription from last month...can someone tell me how to do that??


----------



## SaraP (Aug 10, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Almost forgot.... I got my refund check for 9.99 from the women's health box last month. Woohoo!


How did this refund work?


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 10, 2014)

I should've known that when Ipsy sent me the Klorane dry shampoo, BB would find one to send me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting the Amika and back when I had two BBs my monthly account got it but I've never been a fan of dry shampoos so now I'm off to find it a new home!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 







If the LM moisturizer is on the cardboard, then whats in the little pot? I have nothing else listed other than the moisturizer but I was thinking that the cardboard was like an explanation card, but they don't include those in the box photos. And *ugh* for the Supergoop but yay for the breath spray! Is it weird that I wanted the breath spray?


----------



## rhibrew (Aug 10, 2014)

I am getting a 4 item box this month, which is kinda disappointing, but I am hoping that once I receive it I will get over it because I am pretty excited about all but one of the samples, They're Real Mascara, the Stainiac, Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris(meh) and the Key West Aloe Lotion.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 10, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> I should've known that when Ipsy sent me the Klorane dry shampoo, BB would find one to send me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting the Amika and back when I had two BBs my monthly account got it but I've never been a fan of dry shampoos so now I'm off to find it a new home!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I wanted to try that breath spray too.  You're lucky it's in your box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

sarap said:


> How did this refund work?


There was a card in the July box for Women's Health. Read the fine print on it, it tells you that you have to check the box for the refund, fill it out, and attach a receipt from your Birchbox subscription. Make sure to send it to the address that's in the fine print, as the big address on the Women's Health card is not the right one.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 10, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> I should've known that when Ipsy sent me the Klorane dry shampoo, BB would find one to send me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting the Amika and back when I had two BBs my monthly account got it but I've never been a fan of dry shampoos so now I'm off to find it a new home!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the same box I received. The LM pot is Tone Perfecting Eye Gel Creme.


----------



## mellee (Aug 10, 2014)

KrissyKat said:


> @@mellee - Thank you for the tip!! My derm only diagnosed my rosacea a few months ago, so I'm new to the whole thing. CeraVe wash + EpiCeram cream at the moment. I got the Vasanti Brighten Up a few boxes ago, and decided just to use it on my lips because my skin does not need micro-dermabrasion crystals.


Cure doesn't have any crystals at all, so it's not exfoliating by scratching.  It's almost the texture of aloe vera gel.  You rub it gently over your (washed and dried) face, and it starts to kind of pill up the dead skin cells into little white balls, which you just rinse away.  It's very odd - buy my face feels amazingly smooth after using it.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 10, 2014)

My tracking is very odd this month.  I clicked the link from my email and it has package 1 and package 2, with the same reference number but different tracking numbers.  They are 'born' on different days and have different tracking info.  Very odd.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ugghhh just realized I forgot to review my July items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@ you still may be able to review them. I think they give you about a month from that time you receive the box (or from the time you should have received it). I just reviewed my July products 3 or 4 days ago


----------



## SaraP (Aug 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> There was a card in the July box for Women's Health. Read the fine print on it, it tells you that you have to check the box for the refund, fill it out, and attach a receipt from your Birchbox subscription. Make sure to send it to the address that's in the fine print, as the big address on the Women's Health card is not the right one.


(Sorry I'm so lame and need total hand holding) What do they consider a receipt? I purchased with my sub with the gilt deal...would my July email suffice?


----------



## purpleorchid (Aug 10, 2014)

rhibrew said:


> I am getting a 4 item box this month, which is kinda disappointing, but I am hoping that once I receive it I will get over it because I am pretty excited about all but one of the samples, They're Real Mascara, the Stainiac, Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris(meh) and the Key West Aloe Lotion.


I'm getting the same box as you! I was also disappointed it's only 4 items, since it means less points. I've also gotten spoiled by their 6 and even 7 item boxes--I love getting all those points! I love that mascara though--I've paid full price for it before--and I'm excited to try Stainiac, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 43. It's one of those boxes that makes me question why I still get Birchbox.

Harvey Prince Ageless Perfume (I have tried it and do not like it.)

Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow (I have severely oily skin. WTF?)

ModelCo Bronzer (I don't use bronzer.)

Not Soap, Radio Body Wash (Probably the only thing I wanted in my box this month...kinda.)

Acure Brightening Facial Scrub (This isn't available to review. Again, WTF?)

I have zero idea why I can't review the scrub. There isn't even a link to buy the full size. -_________-


----------



## Ashladeela (Aug 10, 2014)

meggpi said:


> meggpi, on 10 Aug 2014 - 15:44, said:
> 
> My tracking is very odd this month. I clicked the link from my email and it has package 1 and package 2, with the same reference number but different tracking numbers. They are 'born' on different days and have different tracking info. Very odd.


I have that on my second account too, it's the Everygirl box...one is in GA and the other in TN. I saw a few pages ago a few other girls had it too but I think I saw someone got an email saying they sent the wrong box first, so now they're sending the right one and the wrong one's on the house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't get an email so I don't wanna get my hopes up for a "twofer" lol so don't be too angry if the first box you get doesn't have the sample you picked,it's probably coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Aug 10, 2014)

sarap said:


> How did this refund work?


They sent a post card in the birchbox last month, you could send it in for the subscription and if you wanted the 9.99 refund you send in the card with the refund box checked and a copy of your birchbox subscription receipt.


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 10, 2014)

My main account box picture shows five items, but only four are listed. Ugh. It's not a very exciting box either. But in better news, that K6 cleanser I got in one of my other boxes is amazing! My skin looked visibly bright and clearer after I used it, plus it was smoother. My rosacea has been horrible ever since I had the baby, so this was a nice surprise. Definitely getting some next time I place an order.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 10, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> I'm getting the same box as you! I was also disappointed it's only 4 items, since it means less points. I've also gotten spoiled by their 6 and even 7 item boxes--I love getting all those points! I love that mascara though--I've paid full price for it before--and I'm excited to try Stainiac, so I'm looking forward to it.


I'm also getting this box. Not terribly exciting. I feel like I've been getting a lot of lotion lately.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm actually pretty happy with this box considering I wasn't too over-the-moon about anything in particular this month. I didn't choose a sample because I was pretty indifferent about the options. My fiance loves the Atelier cologne/perfumes so if this is manly enough it's going to him. The Whish shaving cream is something I've received on a different account and enjoyed, so that's fine. Porefessional is something I use and have a lot of, but I can always use more. Staniac is fine. Not something I will use a lot but I don't actually own it so that's cool by me! I'm actually excited about the derma-e hydrating mist as I looove facial mists. 

Got to admit I was kind of hoping for one of the little breath sprays, though! LOL


----------



## ILikeGiants (Aug 10, 2014)

peril said:


> I'm getting box 43. It's one of those boxes that makes me question why I still get Birchbox.
> 
> Harvey Prince Ageless Perfume (I have tried it and do not like it.)
> 
> ...


I think that the Acure scrub just isn't loaded properly online yet. I bet we'll be able to review it for points within a couple days. At least I hope so!


----------



## mellee (Aug 10, 2014)

It's the same with the Whish body cream from one of the LG boxes.


----------



## Spydar (Aug 10, 2014)

Random: I always get a kick out of BBs tracking because I actually grew up in Fishers, IN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Aug 10, 2014)

My box, I am fairly pleased with it: So far I am not a fan of dry shampoos, they make my hair feel disgusting and look gray, but the reviews on the Amika seem to indicate that it smells good and is a bit different than most dry shampoos, so I'll give it a try and keep an open mind, I didn't choose a sample, but if I did it would have been the bronzer so I'm happy about that, I am interested in trying the Dr. Jart BB cream, I am very excited for the Nugg masks, and the super goop hand cream I could take or leave.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Aug 10, 2014)

Box #37 was mine... it's such a crappy box, I don't even get a cute little box preview showing all my items.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm happy with my box. I chose the Staniac sample. I'm not really into black eyeliner, but I hear this is a good one, so I'm interested to try the formula. I think the size of the Amika cans they're sending out is adorable, and I love dry shampoo and haven't tried Amika's. The scent of the body cream sounds like it's up my alley, and I prefer receiving the body cream to the perfume version. I'm not too excited about the Vasanti cleanser, but I did really like their exfoliator, so who knows? Weirdly, this is box august-2014-bb46-1, as box august-2014-bb46 just redirects to box 45.

To the people receiving the Nexxus punishment box: the Nexxus foils can be reviewed individually, so it's actually a 7-item box and $2 more dollars in the Birchbox shop, if that helps at all.  :flowers:


----------



## chaostheory (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm getting both Stainiac AND the bronzer in my box this month, which I find surprising since they were a part of the "pick your sample", I didn't pick a sample I said surprise me and I'm getting both of them. I don't really want the bronzer and I already have a full size stainiac but I like it a lot so I'll prob put this one in my purse.

I'm also getting whish shave cream, vasanti brighten up and Catharine perfume.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 10, 2014)

Just saw my box reveal, I'm a sad panda. Four yes, four! hair care products!! Ugh. A black eyeliner, again. An over priced face serum and breath spray. The breath spray is the only thing I'm happy to try. I'm going to call CS about getting 4 hair items in a single box.


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 10, 2014)

I just put on the Nugg revitalizing mask.   Wow, talk about side benefits.....it cleared up my stuffy (allergy) nose!   It smells just like Vicks Vapo-Rub.  I compared ingredients, and sure enough, the mask has menthol and camphor, the stuff that gives Vicks its sinus-clearing powers. 

I am so getting a pack of these to keep in stock for allergy/cold season.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This mask was a nice surprise overall.  I have dry/sensitive skin, and it sounded like it had the potential to be very irritating, with the mint and the menthol and the camphor.  It wasn't at all irritating.  Just the opposite, it was very refreshing and cooling, just right for a summer night.  And surprisingly moisturizing. My skin feels sooo nice and soft.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 10, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm happy with my box. I chose the Staniac sample. I'm not really into black eyeliner, but I hear this is a good one, so I'm interested to try the formula. I think the size of the Amika cans they're sending out is adorable, and I love dry shampoo and haven't tried Amika's. The scent of the body cream sounds like it's up my alley, and I prefer receiving the body cream to the perfume version. I'm not too excited about the Vasanti cleanser, but I did really like their exfoliator, so who knows? Weirdly, this is box august-2014-bb46-1, as box august-2014-bb46 just redirects to box 45.
> 
> To the people receiving the Nexxus punishment box: the Nexxus foils can be reviewed individually, so it's actually a 7-item box and $2 more dollars in the Birchbox shop, if that helps at all.  :flowers:


This is one of my boxes too.  I am not sure how I feel yet.  I am interested in trying the Amika, body cream, and vasanti.  I have sooo many eyeliners I'm not sure this one will even get opened and I have a stainiac from my other account.  Who knows,  a lot of the time I am happier with the box in person.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 11, 2014)

My account says this is my box:






Stainiac: by request
PC resist: Yessssssss, I've loved every PC product I've tried, and was hoping to get this

Shavin cream: I shave, but I use shaving cream exactly zero % of the time. Maybe I've been missing out my entire life, but probably not.

Ageless Grapefruit: Sure whatevs. I'll spray that on me at least once, for science. This is my second box, and my second of (hopefully only) six perfumes.

Protect spray: I received this as a mystery/pick two when I subscribed, and haven't used it, because I blow dry my hair about three times a year. I just noticed that it's also used as a leave-in conditioner, so I'll give it a shot.

I'm thrilled that my box does not include bronzer, black eyeliner, breath spray, porefessional, hairspray, or color protecting hair products.

I'm disappointed that I didn't get amika spray (but I imagine I'll get some eventually), and that the Everygirl box is being offered as a promo now. That was my first choice for the Pick Your Sample, but it was sold out.

Overall pleased with this box.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 11, 2014)

I think this is my 12th month with Birchbox. Are they still sending out anniversary gifts (like the red keychain), or did that stop a while ago?


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

BexDev said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the bright side this is a 7 item box. You get to review all three of those Nexus samples. 

P.s. Am I the only one who wishes she got the Supergoop? I love Supergoop! That hand cream has been sitting in my cart too. Lol.



angienharry said:


> Almost forgot.... I got my refund check for 9.99 from the women's health box last month. Woohoo!


Does anyone know if there is a deadline on sending this in?



magicalmom said:


> @@JenTX I totally agree that Birchbox value is always subjective! The second they swatched the LG shadow in the preview video I HAD TO HAVE IT. Complete and total lemming. I had huge issues in actually selecting it (I was driving home to visit family on a 10-hour trip when the selection window opened, stopped at a rest stop and tried to select it, got a confirmation for the flippin' black eyeliner, sent an email from my phone, BB never got it. Called, they said they were out of stock. Emailed again from my iPad, BB didn't get it. Forwarded the email AGAIN from my laptop, BB FINALLY replied and confirmed I got it. This entire process took about 4 days. At that point, I didn't care if they put rocks in for my other 4 samples. Because YAY SHADOW.)
> 
> Also, I love face masks, I actually like the mango lotion, and I'm currently going through a "let's use the millions of shampoo/conditioner samples I've gotten over the last year!" stage. But I can absolutely see how someone would find this box disappointing. I hope your Sept box makes you much happier!


Not even subjective. My box is literally low value based on price of items other than the shadow. It's the lowest value box I think they have ever sent me. I'm about to hit two years, could I be hitting a wall of BB sending me good samples or is this just a fluke because I picked the unlucky eyeshadow sample?



Weebs said:


> Arg. I picked the bronzer for my sample choice on my main account and my box online is showing a box with the eyshadow and no bronzer at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope this is just an error on the website in my account and not the actual box I'm getting. I'll be super bummed if I don't get the bronzer, as I'm just about out and I picked this sample specifically because of the bronzer!


Email them. They will make good on this.



BlackMagicRose said:


> The account that I chose the stainiac on (and got a confirmation email for) doesn't show that I am getting the stainiac. I really wanted to try it. Maybe some of the boxes just aren't populating correctly?


Some of the boxes definitely aren't done populating. That said, definitely email them.



emilylithium said:


> I am getting box 22, which is the one i really want when browsing the selections (first time this ever happened that I got one that I want). I chose the stainiac, but also really wanted the eyeliner, so I am so excited they are both in this box! The dry shampoo is something I have always wanted to try, and really likes the Naobay brand from something I tried from glossybox.


This looks like a great box! Glad you're excited about it!



mirandamanda said:


> I should've known that when Ipsy sent me the Klorane dry shampoo, BB would find one to send me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting the Amika and back when I had two BBs my monthly account got it but I've never been a fan of dry shampoos so now I'm off to find it a new home!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this is an ultimate amazing box. I love everything about it.



peril said:


> I'm getting box 43. It's one of those boxes that makes me question why I still get Birchbox.
> 
> Harvey Prince Ageless Perfume (I have tried it and do not like it.)
> 
> ...


The scrub isn't populated yet. I'm surprised you even knew you had it in your box since that's not the everygirl box. I emailed them yesterday about this. Will let you know when I hear back.



MissJexie said:


> bb6_385x385_13.jpg
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy with this box considering I wasn't too over-the-moon about anything in particular this month. I didn't choose a sample because I was pretty indifferent about the options. My fiance loves the Atelier cologne/perfumes so if this is manly enough it's going to him. The Whish shaving cream is something I've received on a different account and enjoyed, so that's fine. Porefessional is something I use and have a lot of, but I can always use more. Staniac is fine. Not something I will use a lot but I don't actually own it so that's cool by me! I'm actually excited about the derma-e hydrating mist as I looove facial mists.
> 
> Got to admit I was kind of hoping for one of the little breath sprays, though! LOL


I'm pretty sure that's the Orange Sanguine scent from AC which definitely works on both men and women. It's great!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone know of any shop codes? Non-anniversary ones that is. I need to buy something lol.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 11, 2014)

I did not pick a sample and I am receiving box 50. I am not excited about the shampoo/conditioner. The other things I will try. I was really hoping to get a box with the Catherine Malandrino perfume or at least the Ageless body cream. I have not had a perfume sample since January. My last one before that was in January 2013. I do not know what I have to do to get some perfume in my box.   I am also a little sad I did not get the breath spray and the Supergoop hand cream. Maybe next month. I wish they would offer the BYOB service online, I would pay extra to be able to create a box every month.


----------



## caseybean025 (Aug 11, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> My box, I am fairly pleased with it: So far I am not a fan of dry shampoos, they make my hair feel disgusting and look gray, but the reviews on the Amika seem to indicate that it smells good and is a bit different than most dry shampoos, so I'll give it a try and keep an open mind, I didn't choose a sample, but if I did it would have been the bronzer so I'm happy about that, I am interested in trying the Dr. Jart BB cream, I am very excited for the Nugg masks, and the super goop hand cream I could take or leave.


Box twins! I tried the Anika yesterday and I'm loving it! It doesn't have hold to it, so my hair doesn't feel sticky and gross after using it. The powder also seems finer and brushes out really nicely! Hope you like it too!


----------



## QueenJane (Aug 11, 2014)

Blah---2 duplicate boxes.  Time to go down to one sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 11, 2014)

panicked said:


> I think this is my 12th month with Birchbox. Are they still sending out anniversary gifts (like the red keychain), or did that stop a while ago?


I'm at month 15 and I never got an anniversary gift.


----------



## cherienova (Aug 11, 2014)

Pretty happy with my box. Wasn't impressed by the Benefit, but at least I can now finally say I got a Benefit product in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Amika smells amazing!!


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 11, 2014)

So I got the black eyeliner in my box (didn't pick a sample) and wasn't that excited about it (I don't wear black liner, it's a really harsh look for me) - the box is pretty great otherwise.  I posted the picture of my box on Instagram and Noir Cosmetics commented and asked what about the liner I didn't like.  Thought it was really awesome of them to reach out in case there was a problem or issue with the liner!  Major points for Noir Cosmetics!



JenTX said:


> Anyone know of any shop codes? Non-anniversary ones that is. I need to buy something lol.


I used MOBILE20 yesterday.


----------



## cherienova (Aug 11, 2014)

sarap said:


> It sounds like people may of gotten money back for the mag subscription from last month...can someone tell me how to do that??


I just sent an email to BB asking about this...will let you know!


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 11, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> You may be able to still review them.  I didn't realize you could review items for points for a number of months (how silly of me!) and when I found out, I was able to go back a month or two to review things.


Thank you!  I forgot to review one item for July and then once I saw this I tried and was able to.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 11, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> My box, I am fairly pleased with it: So far I am not a fan of dry shampoos, they make my hair feel disgusting and look gray, but the reviews on the Amika seem to indicate that it smells good and is a bit different than most dry shampoos, so I'll give it a try and keep an open mind, I didn't choose a sample, but if I did it would have been the bronzer so I'm happy about that, I am interested in trying the Dr. Jart BB cream, I am very excited for the Nugg masks, and the super goop hand cream I could take or leave.


I'm also getting this box and I'm pretty excited.  It seems like all things I'll use except for the hand cream.  But I love bronzers, dry shampoos, bb creams, and face masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just really hope my box will get to my house before I leave for college on Wednesday but I kinda doubt it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 11, 2014)

cherienova said:


> I just sent an email to BB asking about this...will let you know!


The women's health card in your July box had the instructions. I'm sure a lot of people just tossed it. The fine print said within 30 days so I'm not sure if that deadline has passed.


----------



## cherienova (Aug 11, 2014)

teresaarrr said:


> The women's health card in your July box had the instructions. I'm sure a lot of people just tossed it. The fine print said within 30 days so I'm not sure if that deadline has passed.


Eeek, yeah I tossed both of mine. Boo, hopefully they can still help me out. Thanks @@teresa


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 11, 2014)

Branding marketers, can we stop with the "body beauty CC cream?"  That Whish stuff is lotion.  It's lotion that had the added surprise of me later trying to figure out how I got glitter crap ALL OVER ME.


----------



## cherienova (Aug 11, 2014)

teresaarrr said:


> The women's health card in your July box had the instructions. I'm sure a lot of people just tossed it. The fine print said within 30 days so I'm not sure if that deadline has passed.





I just heard back! Wow, that was quick. They are re-sending me the card in the mail, so I can submit it for refund. She said you must have the card in order to get the refund. So, you may want to contact them about getting a new card, if you tossed yours @sarap   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Branding marketers, can we stop with the "body beauty CC cream?"  That Whish stuff is lotion.  It's lotion that had the added surprise of me later trying to figure out how I got glitter crap ALL OVER ME.


I can't even leave a review for the sample on my account. I emailed and the rep said I could email her back my review. THX bb, thx.


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 11, 2014)

anyone who got box 25 having trouble reviewing the Laura Mercier eye cream? It's not showing as one of my samples


----------



## amidea (Aug 11, 2014)

anyone go to the caudalie event in nyc?  i have an hour and debating whether i should try to sneak out of work for a short time...


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

amidea said:


> anyone go to the caudalie event in nyc?  i have an hour and debating whether i should try to sneak out of work for a short time...


It's tomorrow.


----------



## amidea (Aug 11, 2014)

JenTX said:


> It's tomorrow.


this is what happens when i don't sleep...  thanks!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

amidea said:


> this is what happens when i don't sleep...  thanks!


Haha no problem. You have to sign up though. They actually emailed me to schedule a specific time for the facial.


----------



## amidea (Aug 11, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Haha no problem. You have to sign up though. They actually emailed me to schedule a specific time for the facial.


yea, they emailed me too. i responded 40 minutes later and today they responded saying they were full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## splash79 (Aug 11, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Branding marketers, can we stop with the "body beauty CC cream?"  That Whish stuff is lotion.  It's lotion that had the added surprise of me later trying to figure out how I got glitter crap ALL OVER ME.


It has glitter?  Ick.  I was hoping it would be a nice lotion to use after pedicures.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

amidea said:


> yea, they emailed me too. i responded 40 minutes later and today they responded saying they were full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's completely and utterly ridiculous.... And, quite frankly, unacceptable. Did they offer anything since you can't have a facial? Are you still able to attend without the facial?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 11, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> anyone who got box 25 having trouble reviewing the Laura Mercier eye cream? It's not showing as one of my samples


Yup.  I'll give them a few days before I email BB.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 11, 2014)

Blah, the box peak link in my email isn't working so I'll have to wait till tomorrow to see what I got. Well hopefully tomorrow, my box is currently in Lombard which is about 40 miles away from me.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Aug 11, 2014)

CEW Boxes are up!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-2014-mass-beauty/

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-2014-prestige-box

Not too impressed by the prestige box but I might pick up a mass one.


----------



## flynt (Aug 11, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> CEW Boxes are up!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-2014-mass-beauty/
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for these boxes to show up but I'm not interested in either.  Guess I'll keep saving my points.


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 11, 2014)

Omg yay cew!!!! I have been waiting!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 11, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> CEW Boxes are up!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-2014-mass-beauty/
> 
> ...


They are both a bit boring to me but the prestige but especially the pretige.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 11, 2014)

Those are kind of meh. I do love the Fekkai Glossing Cream but I've been able to swap for several of them so I'm good for a while


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> CEW Boxes are up!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-2014-mass-beauty/
> 
> ...


This was a let down. Good thing I spent all my points on stuff I wanted.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Aug 11, 2014)

Did anyone notice the prices are higher this year? Last year the mass one was $12 &amp; now it's $15.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Did anyone notice the prices are higher this year? Last year the mass one was $12 &amp; now it's $15.


I felt like last years boxes had more to them too? Or maybe I'm totally hallucinating that.


----------



## flynt (Aug 11, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I felt like last years boxes had more to them too? Or maybe I'm totally hallucinating that.


Last year's links if you want to compare:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-mass

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-prestige


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Aug 11, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I felt like last years boxes had more to them too? Or maybe I'm totally hallucinating that.


Yeah I feel like that too. Or maybe it's because the products were bigger sizes?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Yeah I feel like that too. Or maybe it's because the products were bigger sizes?


I think last years had more stuff I actually used too, which made a difference.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2014)

The CEW Prestige box last year definitely had more products - but a few of them were smaller. I feel like the "extras" that are included are kind of bogus freebies. The Mass box is about on par with last years.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 11, 2014)

I am waiting to receive my Aug box. I am getting:

LG eyeshadow in sands

Ageless body cream or is it lotion

The shampoo and conditioner

Nugg masks

I was surprise it let you review before you actually get the box. So far I have 249 points. That's pretty good IMO. I am going to save them up until the end of the year.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 11, 2014)

I am very curious about the butterfly effect mascara because of the wand. So for that reason alone, I am considering getting the mass box. Anyone have any experience with and opinions on this mascara?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I am going to save them up until the end of the year.


That's what they all say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 11, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I am very curious about the butterfly effect mascara because of the wand. So for that reason alone, I am considering getting the mass box. Anyone have any experience with and opinions on this mascara?


Yeah, it's not so great honestly.  I thought it was still pretty clumpy, and I had to do several swipes to get a full coat.  Every lady's eyes are different, though. It might work for you.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 11, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> Yeah, it's not so great honestly.  I thought it was still pretty clumpy, and I had to do several swipes to get a full coat.  Every lady's eyes are different, though. It might work for you.


Bummer. That wand looked so unusual. That said, I generally hate mascaras in general, so if this is already a bad formula, I should probably resist the lure of the fancy packaging. Thanks!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 11, 2014)

Acure scrub is up for review if you got the Everygirl box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2014)

I found a random picture of an every girl box on instagram while I was bored at work. The sample sizes looked good.


----------



## klg534 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just...caved and got the CEW boxes. If you order both you get $5 off...plus if you spend enough and havent used it you can do Mobile20. So it was really only like 24 for both boxes after codes.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 11, 2014)

I usually get both CEW boxes, but these don't thrill me, I'm going to pass and hold on to my points for something better.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 12, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I am very curious about the butterfly effect mascara because of the wand. So for that reason alone, I am considering getting the mass box. Anyone have any experience with and opinions on this mascara?


I enjoyed this mascara, while not my favorite, it's good and easy to use. I've tried the Tarte LCF and found the wand difficult, I thought this brush would be similar, but it was very easy to identify the longer bristles.


----------



## girlwithclass (Aug 12, 2014)

I was so excited about the CEW boxes, but now that I've seen the contents I think I'm going to pass.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They do seem to be good values overall.. just not products I think I would actually use (or anything I'm particularly interested in). I really wish I had been around to grab the ones from last year!


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 12, 2014)

Not too excited about either of the boxes, but now I really want to try the 100% Pure nail polish! Has anyone tried it before ?


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 12, 2014)

The Burt's Bees gloss looks super cute, and I had been meaning to try some keratin.  The prestige box looks pretty meh, but I think I will wait for the unboxing vid to get a better idea about sizes.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 12, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Did anyone notice the prices are higher this year? Last year the mass one was $12 &amp; now it's $15.


Yeah but with the $5 off when you buy both it makes them almost the same.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 12, 2014)

I still don't have a birchbox this month.... This is really late for me. They used to always arrive on the 9th or 10th like clockwork. I've never received my birchbox after popsugar but I've had the popsugar for several days already.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 12, 2014)

The CEW boxes are a snooze.  Oh well, I'll keep accumulating points.  After I review Aug, I'll be over 800.  The most EVER for me (pats self on back).


----------



## button6004 (Aug 12, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I am very curious about the butterfly effect mascara because of the wand. So for that reason alone, I am considering getting the mass box. Anyone have any experience with and opinions on this mascara?


I actually really like the butterfly mascara.  Tarte LCF was my holy grail mascara but this might be a second best option. I like that it has the comb on one side and the rounder edge on the other, so I can really get in there and work my lashes up and out.  I havent found it to be clumpy.

I will say I am one of those people who really dislikes maybelline great lash, so you can base my judgment of mascara on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm really on the fence about the CEW box.  I like the butterfly mascara but I need another mascara like I need a hole in the head.  And the other items arent really a huge pull.  I have 330 points- I am realllly tempted by the CS revealed 2 palette, but I just am worried about whether I can pull off the pinks enough (which is funny since I used to exclusively wear pink shadow). My indecisiveness means I should just say no.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Aug 12, 2014)

@@button6004

If you subscribe to ipsy coastal scents has 25% off (if not I can get you the code) the palette is only $19.99 on their website and with the discount like $15 bucks... I would hate for you to use your points when it's way cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 12, 2014)

Not tempted by either of the CEW boxes this year. I already currently own or have owned over half of the products (Fekkai, Coola, Josie Maran, Simple, Burt's Bees), and not interested in anything else at all except maybe the mascara.


----------



## AshleyK (Aug 12, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I am very curious about the butterfly effect mascara because of the wand. So for that reason alone, I am considering getting the mass box. Anyone have any experience with and opinions on this mascara?


I actually really like the mascara.. it definitely works for my eyelashes and gets to a lot of eyelashes that other mascaras don't! Sad it didn't work for you @@Brianna448

edit - also... it is getting clumpy but I think that's because I've used it past the 3 month mark lol :blink2:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 12, 2014)

Do the CEW box contents ever go on sale in the shop seperately? Because I'd love it if BB started carrying josie maran.


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Do the CEW box contents ever go on sale in the shop seperately? Because I'd love it if BB started carrying josie maran.


It looks like most everything except the argan oil is available in the BB shop individually.  So maybe soon?


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 12, 2014)

I was saving points for the CEW boxes but I'm not interested in either.  I'm kind of glad, I will be forced to get something I really want instead of a box of things I kinda want.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 12, 2014)

Well then. The Nugg masks are now showing out of stock and I was planning an order with those, and would have added the CEW boxes to help burn points. Back to saving more points for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Aug 12, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I still don't have a birchbox this month.... This is really late for me. They used to always arrive on the 9th or 10th like clockwork. I've never received my birchbox after popsugar but I've had the popsugar for several days already.


I know! I keep thinking it's so late in the month for me to get my box. And then I realize it's only the 12th.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 12, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Well then. The Nugg masks are now showing out of stock and I was planning an order with those, and would have added the CEW boxes to help burn points. Back to saving more points for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lovely! Especially considering the fact that I haven't gotten my box with the Nugg sample in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I started to order them, but really want to wait to try them first. I'm not so sure I'll like them after all since I found out they were creamy.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a current active 100 point subscription code?


----------



## LadyK (Aug 12, 2014)

I almost want to order the prestige box just for the Fekkai.  I have yet to receive a sample in any of my boxes and have become somewhat obsessed with trying the glossing creme.  I tried to trade for one once but someone beat me to it!  It seems to be the unattainable sample (for me).  I have 100 pts on one account so it would only be 8 bucks.  Hmmmmm, decisions decisions.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 12, 2014)

I ordered both boxes just now with my points. Are there usually full sized products in these, or are they like typical BB samples? Thanks!


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm one of those ones who jumped at it...even though the prestige isn't totally a thrill and the beauty extras look cheap...I got both for under $23 with a 20% off coupon.

Will have to smuggle it in as didn't tell hubby forst...working my butt off in work and decided I needed a treat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Aug 12, 2014)

Not feeling the CEW boxes. I even have 200 points burning a hole in my pocket and still they are a no go for me.


----------



## cherienova (Aug 12, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I'm really on the fence about the CEW box.  I like the butterfly mascara but I need another mascara like I need a hole in the head.  And the other items arent really a huge pull.  I have 330 points- I am realllly tempted by the CS revealed 2 palette, but I just am worried about whether I can pull off the pinks enough (which is funny since I used to exclusively wear pink shadow). My indecisiveness means I should just say no.


Do you have the original Revealed pallet? I have it and LOVE it https://www.birchbox.com/shop/coastal-scents-revealed-eyeshadow-palette


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2014)

I have to say I'm NOT pleased with the Benefit Liner sample in the Everygirl box.  You have to squeeze it up through the tube, there can't be more than 1-2 applications, and it's really hard to work with.

Hopefully I'll get a clicky-sample soon, because I've seen it work a lot better on others than I was able to get.


----------



## Pixels (Aug 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried the bronzer? Just wondering if I should keep it or gift it in a package i'm making for a friend's birthday but if it's really nice I might keep it. TY!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I have to say I'm NOT pleased with the Benefit Liner sample in the Everygirl box.  You have to squeeze it up through the tube, there can't be more than 1-2 applications, and it's really hard to work with.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a clicky-sample soon, because I've seen it work a lot better on others than I was able to get.


I  don't like it either.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 12, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I almost want to order the prestige box just for the Fekkai.  I have yet to receive a sample in any of my boxes and have become somewhat obsessed with trying the glossing creme.  I tried to trade for one once but someone beat me to it!  It seems to be the unattainable sample (for me).  I have 100 pts on one account so it would only be 8 bucks.  Hmmmmm, decisions decisions.


I always see the fekkai travel sizes at walgreens


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I have to say I'm NOT pleased with the Benefit Liner sample in the Everygirl box. You have to squeeze it up through the tube, there can't be more than 1-2 applications, and it's really hard to work with.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a clicky-sample soon, because I've seen it work a lot better on others than I was able to get.


I just received my sample, it's such a joke. Benefit makes such cute AND functional samples usually and this one was a total failure.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 12, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Lovely! Especially considering the fact that I haven't gotten my box with the Nugg sample in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I started to order them, but really want to wait to try them first. I'm not so sure I'll like them after all since I found out they were creamy.


I was on the fence about the Nugg mask as well (especially since I'm turning into a Korean beauty mask snob), but I really liked it. I agree with whoever said it cleared up their sinuses; it smells like Vicks Vapor Rub. Each packet can get 2 uses, but I want to buy a pack for when I'm sick with a stuffy nose.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't know  if its  just me but it feel like my birchbox samples are getting even smaller in size ..


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 12, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I was on the fence about the Nugg mask as well (especially since I'm turning into a Korean beauty mask snob), but I really liked it. I agree with whoever said it cleared up their sinuses; it smells like Vicks Vapor Rub. Each packet can get 2 uses, but I want to buy a pack for when I'm sick with a stuffy nose.


Did you get the soothing mask or the revitalizing mask? I want to try the soothing mask but not if it smells like Vicks.


----------



## Birchbox (Aug 12, 2014)

We're sorry you're not a fan of the liner! That's great feedback about the sample though and we'll be sure to pass it along! 



magicalmom said:


> I have to say I'm NOT pleased with the Benefit Liner sample in the Everygirl box.  You have to squeeze it up through the tube, there can't be more than 1-2 applications, and it's really hard to work with.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a clicky-sample soon, because I've seen it work a lot better on others than I was able to get.


----------



## Birchbox (Aug 12, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I don't know  if its  just me but it feel like my birchbox samples are getting even smaller in size ..


We're sorry you feel that way! Don't forget that good things come in small packages!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 12, 2014)

The eyeliner PYS option was huge!  I was expecting a sample and it looks to be full sized.  I hope the PYS options keep being offered.  These last two months have been my favorite of my 15 or 16 months so far!


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 12, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a current active 100 point subscription code?


I resubbed with BBPLUS100. I saw it on a FB post.


----------



## juliaxvi (Aug 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried LAQA's lip pencil? I got their lip lube this month and I really like it so I'm wondering how their lip pencils are.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brianna448 (Aug 12, 2014)

I started a CEW thread.  I think.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I have to say I'm NOT pleased with the Benefit Liner sample in the Everygirl box.  You have to squeeze it up through the tube, there can't be more than 1-2 applications, and it's really hard to work with.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a clicky-sample soon, because I've seen it work a lot better on others than I was able to get.


Ugh what a waste. I was really looking forward to that sample.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 12, 2014)

Grrr. My box was out for delivery today, but it's not in the mail. *frowny face*


----------



## mellee (Aug 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I have to say I'm NOT pleased with the Benefit Liner sample in the Everygirl box.  You have to squeeze it up through the tube, there can't be more than 1-2 applications, and it's really hard to work with.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a clicky-sample soon, because I've seen it work a lot better on others than I was able to get.


Really a bad move on their part.  Even more than the formula, this product is defined by the packaging that makes it easy to use.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I just bought both CEW boxes, a Ruffian polish in Rosary (since I still had polish envy from the previous PYS) and a pick 2.  used $30 in points and mobile20 code and paid $1.20.


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 12, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Did you get the soothing mask or the revitalizing mask? I want to try the soothing mask but not if it smells like Vicks.


It's the revitalizing mask that smells like Vicks.


----------



## mellee (Aug 12, 2014)

I have to say one of the best things about this box was that it made Laura Geller items all free shipping for the month!  =)  For my birthday a few months ago, I'd bought myself an LG set to try out the brand.  It included a full size Balance and Brighten baked foundation in medium, which she assures is perfect for about 80% of women.  I like the formula a lot as far as I can tell, but medium is _much _too dark for me.  So on Sunday at around 6:00 am, as soon a I saw the free shipping up on the product, I ordered it in fair.  Should be here Thursday.  I'm so impatient!!!  

_I wanna be balanced, and bright ASAP!  _ :sunshine:


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I just received my sample, it's such a joke. Benefit makes such cute AND functional samples usually and this one was a total failure.


all the benefit samples from Sephora have been so much better really surprised about this sample not good


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

Got my Everygirl Box in today - haven't dug in to try the products yet, but this is the first month where I've *wanted* to use every single product. The thrill of the chase was gone by pre-picking the box, but I like knowing that I'm getting exactly what I want. The curation for this box was by far one of my favorites in the over two years I've been subbed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> all the benefit samples from Sephora have been so much better really surprised about this sample not good


I don't get how the Benefit samples from Sephora have been so much better - I've never seen Benefit do various sizes for their samples?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I don't get how the Benefit samples from Sephora have been so much better - I've never seen Benefit do various sizes for their samples?


I get a lot of mini items from Sephora maybe they are called delux samples  . I have the same  new benefit  item that I got from Sephora that is in a bigger size as a sample


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 12, 2014)

Dude...did birchbox seriously reply in this thread? I'm...a bit creeped out.

Also that applicator sucked for the benefit liner. I got it to come out but it was Soo difficult to apply and I did a horrible shakey job on my eye. The formula is fantastic -- very pigmented, does not want to come off despite a bunch of rubbing and soap on the back of my hand.

And that not soap, radio smells sooooooo good. I have been opening it to take little whiffs of it a few times today as it smells like heaven in a bottle. I'm also really loving the hello perfume.

I'm surprised the only real let down in this box was the benefit liner. I sooo wanted to like it too.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I don't get how the Benefit samples from Sephora have been so much better - I've never seen Benefit do various sizes for their samples?


the liner from sephora and BB are 2 different sizes, and the it's potent eye cream comes in both the mini jar and the cardboard packs, for example.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 12, 2014)

Loving the Laura Gellar shadow. Put it on as soon as I got it with my navy blue Mally liner and some bronzy blush with nude lips for a great fresh summer look.

I really like the Nügg mask too, so refreshing and my skin felt so hydrated. The Ageless body cream smells good but... Nothing special. Shampoo and conditioner... Bleh!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> the liner from sephora and BB are 2 different sizes, and the it's potent eye cream comes in both the mini jar and the cardboard packs, for example.


Interesting. I thought the one that the benefit liner they sent a random amount of people as an extra prize looked bigger, but I couldn't find a picture of it.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 12, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Did you get the soothing mask or the revitalizing mask? I want to try the soothing mask but not if it smells like Vicks.


It was the revitalizing one.



wadedl said:


> Loving the Laura Gellar shadow. Put it on as soon as I got it with my navy blue Mally liner and some bronzy blush with nude lips for a great fresh summer look.


I love the shadow as well! It just looks really clean and fresh.


----------



## TippyAG (Aug 12, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> Dude...did birchbox seriously reply in this thread? I'm...a bit creeped out.


Ha ha! I was totally caught off guard!! Not 100% sure how I feel about it. I do know, I don't care to read the "I'm so sorry you're not happy with xxx" scripts constantly.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey y'all, don't worry about the posting, @@Director is aware of it and is working out some details. Also, just so you're aware, Birchbox is a paid sponsor  :flowers:


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Interesting. I thought the one that the benefit liner they sent a random amount of people as an extra prize looked bigger, but I couldn't find a picture of it.


the BB one is 0.003 oz and the sephora one is 0.01 oz - someone posted a picture on here I think of the 2 next to each other but I can't find it now.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 12, 2014)

mellee said:


> I have to say one of the best things about this box was that it made Laura Geller items all free shipping for the month!  =)  For my birthday a few months ago, I'd bought myself an LG set to try out the brand.  It included a full size Balance and Brighten baked foundation in medium, which she assures is perfect for about 80% of women.  I like the formula a lot as far as I can tell, but medium is _much _too dark for me.  So on Sunday at around 6:00 am, as soon a I saw the free shipping up on the product, I ordered it in fair.  Should be here Thursday.  I'm so impatient!!!
> 
> _I wanna be balanced, and bright ASAP!  _ :sunshine:


Word of warning - If you are super duper pale, Fair is going to be too dark as well. I'm pretty pale, and I can basically make it work right now but it is going to be way too dark on me in the winter. There is a lighter shade called Porcelain that for some reason is not carried in the BB shop but I saw it in Ulta, and I really like the formula so I'll probably end up buying it as winter gets closer.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Hey y'all, don't worry about the posting, @@Director is aware of it and is working out some details. Also, just so you're aware, Birchbox is a paid sponsor :flowers:


So this is the real deal? Birchbox sounds like the real thing, either that or is obviously very good at customer support. 
I think it's cool in some aspects as it means that they will be hopefully taking some of the feedback on board to make it a better experience.

This, however, makes me a little more leery about what I say...not that I didn't doubt that companies do their own spying (heck when I did chat support for a rather well known company it was pretty interesting to see where our chat transcripts ended..), but at the same time it makes me want to double think exactly what I say.

Birchbox may stop screwing up (boo -I enjoy benefitting from the complimentary points in exchange for being patient) completely, or rather they may learn that we're so addicted that they don't have to be quite as generous. Ah well, final say is with us (the consumer) as we can easily stop our patronage and roam elsewhere.

That being said for the most part when I've had major issues they've been great on getting them corrected, and making me feel valued. Some things I realize are just out of their control. (For instance my tracking has been a bit screwy, but it sounds like a few of us have been on the same boat...)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 12, 2014)

Is it normal for my Birchbox to have been sitting in Indiana since noon last Thursday? Like is it hanging out and reconnecting with extended family there, or what?

Edit: I don't mean it departed Indiana on Thursday and hasn't updated yet. It arrived in Indiana and has possibly decided to live there from now on.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 12, 2014)

Has anyone else had a box originate in Mt Juliet, then get sent to Elizabethport NJ (I live on the west coast)? I know it was an issue a few months ago when they were switching warehouses but it means my box won't be here for another week!

It originated 8/8/14 Mt. Juliet then was in Elizabethport on 8/11/14.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 12, 2014)

I got my EG box today. I really like it. I'm excited to try out the Benefit eyeliner. My box was addressed to The Incredible Claudia. It definitely put a smile on my face.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 12, 2014)

I just tried the Dr. Jart Dis-a-pore and I LOVE it! I might have to buy this one. I am planning on using the Nugg mask later tonight.

I think it's awesome that Birchbox is on here! It's a good way to get candid feedback. I think Popsugar started reading that forum because the boxes have definitely been more in line with what people have been asking for. Hi Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Aug 12, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Word of warning - If you are super duper pale, Fair is going to be too dark as well. I'm pretty pale, and I can basically make it work right now but it is going to be way too dark on me in the winter. There is a lighter shade called Porcelain that for some reason is not carried in the BB shop but I saw it in Ulta, and I really like the formula so I'll probably end up buying it as winter gets closer.


Thanks!  But I'm usually not quite light enough for a porcelain - definitely just a fair with most brands.  Hopefully that'll hold true with LG, too.  (And if not, I only lost $13 'cause I used $20 worth of points!)


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 12, 2014)

Something that irks me about the Benefit sample is that when you take the lid off you can't snap it on the back of the liner, like you would a marker cap. It would have made it infinitely easier to hold and use. I can't control it the way I control a liner so it doesn't give me a feel for how the applicator works which is the innovative part of the product. I'm pretty sad, it just isn't good design. I'm absolutely not going to drop that much money on a liner without having a real go at it first.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Something that irks me about the Benefit sample is that when you take the lid off you can't snap it on the back of the liner, like you would a marker cap. It would have made it infinitely easier to hold and use. I can't control it the way I control a liner so it doesn't give me a feel for how the applicator works which is the innovative part of the product. I'm pretty sad, it just isn't good design. I'm absolutely not going to drop that much money on a liner without having a real go at it first.


I was just about to complain about this. I haven't even used my sample yet and it's going to dry up because I can't close it. Its like benefit put in the bare minimum money into this sample.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 12, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> @@button6004
> 
> If you subscribe to ipsy coastal scents has 25% off (if not I can get you the code) the palette is only $19.99 on their website and with the discount like $15 bucks... I would hate for you to use your points when it's way cheaper elsewhere.


 
Just keep in mind the one on coastal scents' website doesn't include the brushes, so if you need/want those, get it with the BB points.



magicalmom said:


> I have to say I'm NOT pleased with the Benefit Liner sample in the Everygirl box.  You have to squeeze it up through the tube, there can't be more than 1-2 applications, and it's really hard to work with.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a clicky-sample soon, because I've seen it work a lot better on others than I was able to get.


I feel like a lot of Benefit samples are uber tiny. Last month the posiebalm sample was really really small (basically 3 uses). And remember a few months ago when Sephora had the Benefit Big Easy as a 100-pt perk and everyone went crazy because it was so ultra tiny....



wadedl said:


> Loving the Laura Gellar shadow. Put it on as soon as I got it with my navy blue Mally liner and some bronzy blush with nude lips for a great fresh summer look.
> 
> I really like the Nügg mask too, so refreshing and my skin felt so hydrated. The Ageless body cream smells good but... Nothing special. Shampoo and conditioner... Bleh!


  
Thanks for the tip on using the shadow! I will try it this weekend!



kawaiimeows said:


> I was just about to complain about this. I haven't even used my sample yet and it's going to dry up because I can't close it. Its like benefit put in the bare minimum money into this sample.


The plastic probably cost more than the product considering they gave such a small amount.

Ok y'all, a few of us were talking earlier in the thread about the Birchbox + Caudalie event.... It was tonight and I went. First off, whoever posted about it THANK YOU! I never got the actual invite and wouldn't have known had it not been for you!

The event was really great! I was so happy they actually emailed everyone to schedule the mini facials in advance and were able to give my friend and I the last appointments since we never get out of the office on time. They had really nice wine and cheese and since we were of course super late (thanks to work) we didn't wait too long before the facials. The girl who gave us the facials was AWESOME and did an amazing job. Thoroughly impressed! I felt kind of bad that we were keeping them there late so I didn't want to shop and make the employees stay later.... So I'm now about to do my shopping online. Definitely want their makeup remover cleanser water (it felt SO good on my face during the mini facial) and their mask (it has glycolic acid in it but didn't burn at all). Might get a couple of their other items too. Definitely A+ on the event (and big redemption since I wasn't too thrilled with my box this month). On top of that, they be a birchbox filled with Caudalie products to everyone on the way out which was the icing on the cake. I hope they will keep doing these types of events. I dunno if everyone is like me, but I always tend to spend a lot of money on the brands that do these things. It gives me more of a connection to the brands and I love to get to try and learn about the products from the brand experts.

Ok, off to go shop Caudalie...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 12, 2014)

I think it would be fantastic for BB to follow these threads! We give honest feedback here, and a company that takes feedback seriously and makes improvements is a huge win.

  So, BB, getting 4 hair samples in a single box? Not a remotely good idea. Ditto multiple moisturizers. Each box needs variety! Try to include (for example) 1-2 makeup, 1 skin and/or 1 hair, 1 nail  and/or 1 fragrance, then fill in any remaining slots with what have you.

   Makeup is my favorite as stated on my profile, so of course I would choose makeup as item to receive 2 from that category.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I was just about to complain about this. I haven't even used my sample yet and it's going to dry up because I can't close it. Its like benefit put in the bare minimum money into this sample.


I think this is a design flaw, even on the full sized product. I saw people on youtube saying be sure to keep the plastic stopper or you will have to push out dry product before getting to usable liner.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

sarap said:


> I think this is a design flaw, even on the full sized product. I saw people on youtube saying be sure to keep the plastic stopper or you will have to push out dry product before getting to usable liner.


I think this is a sign that my tried and true Stila eyeliner is the way to go - probably won't be buying a full size of this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

I need some more Suki Exfoliating Foaming Cleanser BAD. Its like peak humidity/hotness where I live and I just got done moving so my face (which is naturally super oily) is soosossoso dirty, even though I just took a shower. Nothing deep cleans my skin like suki.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I need some more Suki Exfoliating Foaming Cleanser BAD. Its like peak humidity/hotness where I live and I just got done moving so my face (which is naturally super oily) is soosossoso dirty, even though I just took a shower. Nothing deep cleans my skin like suki.


I had a hard time just using the suki once a week. (My face can't take more)  It just smelled sooo good.  That was my husband's gateway sample from BB.  Now he tries a lot of my stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I had a hard time just using the suki once a week. (My face can't take more)  It just smelled sooo good.  That was my husband's gateway sample from BB.  Now he tries a lot of my stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


omg my fiance LOVED the suki. i didn't even know he knew what it was used for until he yelled from the shower one day "this stuff smells really good, i've been using it for a while!" - i was definitely proud of him hahaa.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 12, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows are you acne prone? I have an oil slick of a face that is acne prone, nice right...I have 2 samples of this cleanser, but my skin has been really good and I didn't want to risk it. Although a super deep clean sound great.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@kawaiimeows are you acne prone? I have an oil slick of a face that is acne prone, nice right...I have 2 samples of this cleanser, but my skin has been really good and I didn't want to risk it. Although a super deep clean sound great.


I'm actually not acne prone! I have the oddest skin, it is so oily but I manage to only get breakouts when I'm stressed or PMSing, good genes I guess!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 12, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I just tried the Dr. Jart Dis-a-pore and I LOVE it! I might have to buy this one. I am planning on using the Nugg mask later tonight.
> 
> I think it's awesome that Birchbox is on here! It's a good way to get candid feedback. I think Popsugar started reading that forum because the boxes have definitely been more in line with what people have been asking for. Hi Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I now have 3 samples of this and I think I love it too. Glad I'll get to give it an extended try, but it might end up on my 'to buy list!'


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I was just about to complain about this. I haven't even used my sample yet and it's going to dry up because I can't close it. Its like benefit put in the bare minimum money into this sample.


Yeah, it is a waste of a sample. And I think it is crazy they went through the trouble of making this along with the mini click pen. The eye cream coming in a mini jar and then in tear off pouches, I can understand. It is just a cream. But with this, they have to give us the tip applicator, so it seems like it would've cost them more money to go to the trouble of making yet another fancy sample. They should've stuck with the pen and that alone for sure!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 12, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@kawaiimeows are you acne prone? I have an oil slick of a face that is acne prone, nice right...I have 2 samples of this cleanser, but my skin has been really good and I didn't want to risk it. Although a super deep clean sound great.


I am not really oily but about 60% of face products make me break out or develop hives.  I could use the suki no problem as long as it was once a week.  My husband is more oily and breaks out frequently and it was great for him too.  I think this is one of those rare things that works for a lot of different skin types.

 I totally get not wanting to change things when your face is behaving.  I think of it as the beauty equivalent of waking up the baby.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 13, 2014)

It's the first time in my life (teenage+) that I've been acne free...and that is just the last 4 months. So yes I'm totally afraid to wake the baby haha, but now I know there are things that really work and I hear people like something (and I have it) I want to try it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 13, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Hey y'all, don't worry about the posting, @@Director is aware of it and is working out some details. Also, just so you're aware, Birchbox is a paid sponsor  :flowers:


I'm a little confused. In the Chloe and Bella thread (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133514-chloe-and-bella-polish-company/) it sounded like you guys have a  no business owners/reps rule and that reps can't post on MUT. Are sponsors allowed to post but not non-sponsors?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 13, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm a little confused. In the Chloe and Bella thread (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133514-chloe-and-bella-polish-company/) it sounded like you guys have a  no business owners/reps rule and that reps can't post on MUT. Are sponsors allowed to post but not non-sponsors?


Those are the details they're trying to work out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

We're allowing the Birchbox posts for now while @@Director works on potential rule updates.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 13, 2014)

Can I put it out there that it bothers me that birch box is posting on here? Even if they are a sponsor. I know they read the forum anyone can read it.   Gives me weird flash backs to the whole bondi nightmare.  Especially the "good things come in small packages" reply.  This is a place for us to talk about our boxes and what we think of them I would personally prefer to do that with out the corporate spin!   just my 2 cents.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 13, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> So, BB, getting 4 hair samples in a single box? Not a remotely good idea. Ditto multiple moisturizers. Each box needs variety! Try to include (for example) 1-2 makeup, 1 skin and/or 1 hair, 1 nail  and/or 1 fragrance, then fill in any remaining slots with what have you.
> 
> Makeup is my favorite as stated on my profile, so of course I would choose makeup as item to receive 2 from that category.


  
See, I don't think everyone would like that box either. If I got a fragrance in every box I would probably stop subbing.... Unless it was a 7 item box... It should more follow what people have checked on their profile. If they want to give me nail polish every month, I'd be thrilled. I know a lot of others on here hate when they send nail polish.



LadyK said:


> I am not really oily but about 60% of face products make me break out or develop hives.  I could use the suki no problem as long as it was once a week.  My husband is more oily and breaks out frequently and it was great for him too.  I think this is one of those rare things that works for a lot of different skin types.
> 
> I totally get not wanting to change things when your face is behaving.  I think of it as the beauty equivalent of waking up the baby.


  
Suki probably works for you because it's more of a natural product. Most products have a lot of chemical fillers in them and that's probably what is causing you hives. You should definitely read reviews on Paula's Choice. Don't read whether or not the products are good or bad, because I feel they tend to be pretty biased.... But do read for the chemical additives section of her reviews.



sarap said:


> It's the first time in my life (teenage+) that I've been acne free...and that is just the last 4 months. So yes I'm totally afraid to wake the baby haha, but now I know there are things that really work and I hear people like something (and I have it) I want to try it.


Ok now you have to share your new found secret!


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok Ladies, I have a problem/question.  I tried to try out the Benefit push-up liner last night, but when I opened it and took out the pink stopper thing it did nothing.  I squished the sqhishable part of it and finally after squishing my heart out, a small ball of waxy product came out.  I tried it on the back of my hand and it was not even close to a smooth application.  It was like a cheap crayon.  After rubbing it back and forth for awhile it did leave a solid black line, but this is not at all what I was expecting.  Am I doing something wrong with this or does it sound like the sample may have dried out? And I have to add that when I opened the pouch it was in I couldn't believe how tiny it was.  It really looks like it should be an accessory for an American Girl doll! lol


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 13, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Can I put it out there that it bothers me that birch box is posting on here? Even if they are a sponsor. I know they read the forum anyone can read it. Gives me weird flash backs to the whole bondi nightmare. Especially the "good things come in small packages" reply. This is a place for us to talk about our boxes and what we think of them I would personally prefer to do that with out the corporate spin! just my 2 cents.


I agree with you! It's fine that they read the comments, it can provide some great feedback for them. But the comments that they have posted, that kind of thing should be left to their Facebook feed. If they feel a need to respond, they need to find a different place to do so.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 13, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm a little confused. In the Chloe and Bella thread (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133514-chloe-and-bella-polish-company/) it sounded like you guys have a no business owners/reps rule and that reps can't post on MUT. Are sponsors allowed to post but not non-sponsors?


Basically yes, that's the difference between sponsors and non-sponsors. But the extent to which sponsors are allowed to post is still being worked out.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 13, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I agree with you! It's fine that they read the comments, it can provide some great feedback for them. But the comments that they have posted, that kind of thing should be left to their Facebook feed. If they feel a need to respond, they need to find a different place to do so.


This. Exactly.


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 13, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I agree with you! It's fine that they read the comments, it can provide some great feedback for them. But the comments that they have posted, that kind of thing should be left to their Facebook feed. If they feel a need to respond, they need to find a different place to do so.


This is exactly how I feel!


----------



## Mystica (Aug 13, 2014)

I received my Birchbox today.  I picked the LG shadow, and received the shampoo/conditioner/HP ageless/Nugg combo.

Love the shadow. Good size, super pretty, easy to apply.  HP smells really good but the sample is small for a body cream.  I thought the Nugg would be stronger smelling than it was.  It does smell like Vicks, but faintly, imo. It felt good on, but I didn't find it did anything special for my skin.  I haven't tried the shampoo/conditioner but the sample sizes are good.

So, I guess those posts were by a Birchbox staff member, then?  I found seeing their canned corporate Cheese Wiz comments very jarring, I thought it was a troll making fun of the Birchbox staff, tbh.  "Good things come in small packages." Gag me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I agree with you! It's fine that they read the comments, it can provide some great feedback for them. But the comments that they have posted, that kind of thing should be left to their Facebook feed. If they feel a need to respond, they need to find a different place to do so.


Agree! If I wanted to have a dialog with a business I would call, email or possibly use social media.  I have yet to see those kind of discussions go well on MuT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flipflopgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> Has anyone tried LAQA's lip pencil? I got their lip lube this month and I really like it so I'm wondering how their lip pencils are.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love their lip pencils. I got the lil' duo and bossy pants is my new go-to shade. They are beautiful colors, but not super pigmented. They have fairly good lasting power and they have a slight minty smell. My only complaint is the white container. It gets lipstick all over it while I'm applying, I have to clean it after every use. But I now prefer the lip pencil to the lip lube.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 13, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Can I put it out there that it bothers me that birch box is posting on here? Even if they are a sponsor. I know they read the forum anyone can read it.   Gives me weird flash backs to the whole bondi nightmare.  Especially the "good things come in small packages" reply.  This is a place for us to talk about our boxes and what we think of them I would personally prefer to do that with out the corporate spin!   just my 2 cents.


I have no problems with them reading, it's the canned cheerleadery uninformative responses that could potentially clog up the thread that I have problems with.


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 13, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I have no problems with them reading, it's the canned cheerleadery uninformative responses that could potentially clog up the thread that I have problems with.


I agree with you. I don't post a whole lot, but when I do I don't really want to come back to find Birchbox (or any other sponsor/company) using generic "sorry you feel that way!" responses to try and make me feel better. I like being able to talk candidly about the service and products, and that will certainly be harder in this case.


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 13, 2014)

sarap said:


> It's the first time in my life (teenage+) that I've been acne free...and that is just the last 4 months. So yes I'm totally afraid to wake the baby haha, but now I know there are things that really work and I hear people like something (and I have it) I want to try it.


Me, too! Not exactly acne, per se, but I've always had unevenness/combination skin/hormonal blemishes/etc. The most annoying problem for me has been little clogged pores on the side of my face (you couldn't see them, but I could always feel them) from being on the phone all the time at work.

Some of my birchbox finds have really been awesome for my skin. I splurged this spring and bought a Clarisonic (20% off code, plus points!) and it has been awesome. Now with the Real Chemistry peel, my skin is clear and glowing. I haven't even been wearing BB cream/TM/foundation unless I have an event like a wedding or something to attend. The Liz Earle hot cleasing stuff is great, too. I especially love moisturizing facial oils that I've been able to try through Birchbox, and have purchased full sizes (Suki and Cecelia Wong are my current favorites.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 13, 2014)

Y'all, don't worry. We're actively in discussions with @@Director to find a solution that works for everyone. I can assure you these very conerns have been brought up and are being addressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, now we know for sure why we can't buy giftcards with points anymore. Careful, BB is watching  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 13, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Well, now we know for sure why we can't buy giftcards with points anymore. Careful, BB is watching &lt;_&lt;


Its not like the loophole was a secret. and they can see on their own info what people are spending points on.


----------



## Geek (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey Members.  As stated but our staff, we're currently evaluating site's options.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Let's get back to the topic here....Birchbox August 2014 - Spoilers!

Thanks!


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 13, 2014)

juliaxvi said:


> Has anyone tried LAQA's lip pencil? I got their lip lube this month and I really like it so I'm wondering how their lip pencils are.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love all of LAQA's lip stuff. I have 4 of the lip pencils and I just purchased the 5 pack of the lip lubes. The pencils are creamy and full-coverage. You definitely can't be feeling shy that day if you wear them, as the colors are quite vivid.

The lip lubes can be built up from sheer-ish to fuller coverage. Personally, I find that the pencil colors have been more flattering on me, though I think most of them (both lubes and pencils) tend to be cooler and blue-based. The pencils seem just as moisturizing as the lubes, even though they are not marketed like that.


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 13, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Its not like the loophole was a secret. and they can see on their own info what people are spending points on.


I'm sure they can, but if I'm not mistaken, I believe it was explained in our Birchbox FAQ as well. That is sure to draw attention to it.

I got my LG eyeshadow box yesterday! It's so pretty and sparkly.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 13, 2014)

I got my box today.. I chose the LG shadow and got the box with the Nug mask, Neil George Shampoo and Ageless body lotion. I forgot that I ordered the Chloe + Isabel necklace add-on also! But to my disappointment, they gave me the Jouer long wear creme mousse shadow instead. Woops. Someone goofed because the necklace is listed on my packing slip and I even got the info card for it. Hopefully BB pulls through and fixes this for me.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 13, 2014)

It seems like I usually get my box around the 13th, so I just checked my tracking.  It didn't even actually leave until yesterday and it usually takes 5 days to travel.  Does anyone else have a box that just left?

It's addressed to my husband, so I can't wait to see what fantastic or marvelous name they've given him!


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 13, 2014)

Pixels said:


> Has anyone tried the bronzer? Just wondering if I should keep it or gift it in a package i'm making for a friend's birthday but if it's really nice I might keep it. TY!


Yes, I picked this sample and have tried it twice so far. I was a little concerned by the color because I am fair skinned but so far I really like it. It's buildable so the first swipe doesn't go on DARK. I used it contour my cheeks and nose and it gave a really nice glow.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2014)

So I really enjoyed having my boxes addressed to the "Terrific" and "Outstanding" me this month... I wish they'd do that every month!  It's one of those little things that just ends up being amazing.

I have to keep talking myself out of continually swatching the LG shadow... it's just SO PRETTY I want it on my hand where I can see it!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 13, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Yes, I picked this sample and have tried it twice so far. I was a little concerned by the color because I am fair skinned but so far I really like it. It's buildable so the first swipe doesn't go on DARK. I used it contour my cheeks and nose and it gave a really nice glow.


YAY glad to hear that!! I just swapped for it and I am a pale lass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

2nd birchbox, please arrive today!! It's such a better box than my first one. Stainiac, PoreMedic, Not Soap/Radio Body Wash, Acure Facial Scrub, and the only dud Breath Spray. *GRABBY HANDS*


----------



## splash79 (Aug 13, 2014)

My box arrived yesterday.  I picked the LG shadow and got it, the Neil George shampoo/conditioner, Paula's Choice serum, and the Whish CC body cream.  The shadow seems nice; I've never tried anything from PC, but am interested in trying it; and the Whish body cream isn't as glittery as I feared, after reading a comment here.  I'm not sure about the shampoo and conditioner, though.  The conditioner has as very strong cologne smell and I'm not at all sensitive to scents.  I actually thought the strength of the scent was in my head, so I had my husband smell it and his reaction was to wrinkle his nose and ask me what kind of perfume comes in a tube.  The shampoo doesn't seem to have a scent, so I'm not sure why the conditioner smells so strongly.

I'll probably try it once, but I'm wondering if the heat of a shower will intensify the scent and make it unbearable.


----------



## keewee10 (Aug 13, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Something that irks me about the Benefit sample is that when you take the lid off you can't snap it on the back of the liner, like you would a marker cap. It would have made it infinitely easier to hold and use. I can't control it the way I control a liner so it doesn't give me a feel for how the applicator works which is the innovative part of the product. I'm pretty sad, it just isn't good design. I'm absolutely not going to drop that much money on a liner without having a real go at it first.


I'm glad it wasn't just me...  I ended up taping the stupid cap back on...  That has to be the most frustrating packaging ever...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Can I put it out there that it bothers me that birch box is posting on here? Even if they are a sponsor. I know they read the forum anyone can read it.   Gives me weird flash backs to the whole bondi nightmare.  Especially the "good things come in small packages" reply.  This is a place for us to talk about our boxes and what we think of them I would personally prefer to do that with out the corporate spin!   just my 2 cents.


Totally agree!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 13, 2014)

I didn't get EG (too late) but since the Benefit liner was the only reason I wanted it... I just realized that even if I get that tiny sample in the future it won't give me a real idea of the product (reviews seem pretty bad on the product packaging.) Soooo, I ordered a full size with my points. I'm dying to try it, and I'm a gel liner fan so hopefully I'll love it.

I got a LG shadow in my box even though I didn't choose it, so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 13, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Totally agree!


Not to beat a dead horse, but I agree as well. I think people may censor what they say.
Anyway back to BB spoilers. The shampoo and conditioner was yuck, dried out my hair and smelled bad.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2014)

splash79 said:


> My box arrived yesterday.  I picked the LG shadow and got it, the Neil George shampoo/conditioner, Paula's Choice serum, and the Whish CC body cream.  The shadow seems nice; I've never tried anything from PC, but am interested in trying it; and the Whish body cream isn't as glittery as I feared, after reading a comment here.  I'm not sure about the shampoo and conditioner, though.  The conditioner has as very strong cologne smell and I'm not at all sensitive to scents.  I actually thought the strength of the scent was in my head, so I had my husband smell it and his reaction was to wrinkle his nose and ask me what kind of perfume comes in a tube.  The shampoo doesn't seem to have a scent, so I'm not sure why the conditioner smells so strongly.
> 
> I'll probably try it once, but I'm wondering if the heat of a shower will intensify the scent and make it unbearable.


I'm supposed to be getting an LG box, which means I got stuck with that stupid shampoo/conditioner combo too, but I'm starting to think it isn't going to make it here. I wish they'd add a question about shampoo/conditioner like they did about perfume. I'd gladly take a perfume in every other box (maybe even in every box) if I could do away with the poos and conditioners because 99% of the time I can't use them. Sodium lauryl/laureth sulfate should be outlawed.  &lt;_&lt;

I will say I am questioning whether or not picking a sample is worth it. I was soooo excited when they started doing that, but seeing them put poo and conditioner in ALL LG shadow boxes was eye opening. I'm actually kind of hoping I won't like the choices they offer for September. It seems like I can get a better box by not picking a sample. Plus, trying to get your choice in their system before they sell out of options is beyond frustrating!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

I just tried the Amika Dry Shampoo and I think I love it more than my beloved Klorane. The Amika smells so good! Definitely adding it to my wish list.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 13, 2014)

I really liked the LG shadow and the HP lotion smells nice. Shampoo and Conditioner smell awful, imo. Not sure if I will use the face mask peppermint sounds irritating...

It would be great if when Birchbox posts here it could be something like:

1st look spoilers, just for us MUT girls!

Special promo code...please

Questions about what products we'd like in a box


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 13, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'm supposed to be getting an LG box, which means I got stuck with that stupid shampoo/conditioner combo too, but I'm starting to think it isn't going to make it here. I wish they'd add a question about shampoo/conditioner like they did about perfume. I'd gladly take a perfume in every other box (maybe even in every box) if I could do away with the poos and conditioners because 99% of the time I can't use them. Sodium lauryl/laureth sulfate should be outlawed.  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> I will say I am questioning whether or not picking a sample is worth it. I was soooo excited when they started doing that, but seeing them put poo and conditioner in ALL LG shadow boxes was eye opening. I'm actually kind of hoping I won't like the choices they offer for September. It seems like I can get a better box by not picking a sample. Plus, trying to get your choice in their system before they sell out of options is beyond frustrating!


I didn't pick a sample and still got stuck with the shampoo/conditioner. It does smell awful. I don't think I can bring myself to use them. I wish they would add a shampoo/conditioner question too. I have received 5 sets of s/c this year. They were in my Jan, March, April, May and August boxes. I don't mind getting a hair product every month but BB needs to mix it up a little. Send me some dry shampoo, hairspray, leave in treatment, mousse, etc.  Last year I received a lip product seven months in a row.  I have only received two perfumes in the past 20 months. I have only received tea once. I know for lots of ladies this would be ideal but I like the lifestyle extras and fragrances. I have mentioned this before but I really wish they would offer the build your own box service online. I would love to be able to customize a box every month. It would be worth the extra money to me to be able to create a more well rounded box.


----------



## magsatron (Aug 13, 2014)

My second of two August birchboxes arrived today, I got a purple LAQA, I love it! It looks great with one swipe &amp; bold with another layer. I know my friends will mention it when I wear it out in public, then I'll be able to talk about my box subscription addiction. I only get 3 total right now, though!

As a bonus I got the benefit moisturizer packets. I also got Dr Jart's BB "dis-a-pore" cream, but I've been pretty happy with july's supergoop CC not looking unnatural or making me break out, so I might just give the Jart's away. (Why not swap? I'm super awful at going to the post office.)

I got another duo of Neil George 'poo &amp; conditioner. My beau tried the shampoo, it didn't smell bad or make his hair gross, but he's got like 2-3 inches of medium-thick straight normal healthy hair, so...that's not a real test run. Maybe I'll use them, it's more likely that they'll end up in a care package or birthday box.

Overall, I'm stoked about today's box because LAQA!

I got my main box Saturday, LG eyeshadow is rad but stickier than the eyetini I loved from ipsy, I'm meh about the nugg mask. HP ageless is not my jam, that little lotion (cream? whatever) will be given to the same person that liked Yogini. At least the stupid 'pooditioners will get me points toward some of the Amika I haven't tried.. there is a bright side!


----------



## Dashery (Aug 13, 2014)

I think my box has been lost in the post office black hole. My sister and I both had packages from different companies that were marked as "delivered" yesterday, but certainly haven't been delivered to our house. And we haven't been getting mail. It's weird. There's been barely any paper mail or anything for days, and today there was just none.

The mail gremlins have gotten me.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally uploaded my box sample to their site. I got the box today and i'm a little "meh" still. 
 

*Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow*
*ModelCo Bronzer*
*Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris *
*Neil George Shampoo *
*Neil George Conditioner *


----------



## SaraP (Aug 13, 2014)

Dashery said:


> I think my box has been lost in the post office black hole. My sister and I both had packages from different companies that were marked as "delivered" yesterday, but certainly haven't been delivered to our house. And we haven't been getting mail. It's weird. There's been barely any paper mail or anything for days, and today there was just none.
> 
> The mail gremlins have gotten me.


Oh no  :scared:  we told you not to feed 'em after midnight  :laughno:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just tried the Amika Dry Shampoo and I think I love it more than my beloved Klorane. The Amika smells so good! Definitely adding it to my wish list.


This makes me wonder if I got a dud or something. It didn't work anything like any dry shampoo I've ever tried. I think it actually made my hair oily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I didn't pick a sample and still got stuck with the shampoo/conditioner. It does smell awful. I don't think I can bring myself to use them. I wish they would add a shampoo/conditioner question too. I have received 5 sets of s/c this year. They were in my Jan, March, April, May and August boxes. I don't mind getting a hair product every month but BB needs to mix it up a little. Send me some dry shampoo, hairspray, leave in treatment, mousse, etc.  Last year I received a lip product seven months in a row.  I have only received two perfumes in the past 20 months. I have only received tea once. I know for lots of ladies this would be ideal but I like the lifestyle extras and fragrances. I have mentioned this before but I really wish they would offer the build your own box service online. I would love to be able to customize a box every month. It would be worth the extra money to me to be able to create a more well rounded box.


I'm not so sure I'd like the customize a box option. At first, it sounded great, but then I thought about how hard it is to just pick one little sample. Trying to get on to build a full box before they ran out of stock of things you'd really like to try seems like it would be a nightmare. Well, unless they are going to stock LOTS of the samples that will be most popular, and I kind of doubt that. I remember I signed up for pinchme.com which sends out free samples, but I finally gave up on them because they were always, always, always out of samples. Granted, Birchbox is a bigger company so they have access to more samples, but they also have more customers, so I'm just not sure it would work.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 13, 2014)

I received one of my boxes yesterday.  Addressed to "The Brilliant"  which made my husband laugh.  (A little too hard in my opinion.  &lt;_&lt; )  

Box had:

*Noir long-wear eyeliner*:  Not sure I'll use this.  I just started in on some NARs long wear liners and they are fabulous so don't see myself switching any time soon.

*Benefit It's Potent eye cream:*  I've been wanting to try this so excited to get it.

*Amika dry shampoo:  *I have never had luck with dry shampoo but so many of you guys have loved this that I will give it a try.  

*Naobay Lotion:  *I have one of these from another account but I like the scent and can always use more lotion.  I seem to be really dry this summer.

*Dr. Jart Dis-a-pore:  *I use a Dr. Jart BB cream most days so I am interested to try this.  

Overall I liked my box a lot.  I will use everything in it except the liner.  I'm not that excited this month but really can't complain since the box is a pretty good match to my profile.  I think I just need to tweak my beauty profile to reflect changes over the last year.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 13, 2014)

My husband really like how Birchbox said The Fabulous and put that on the next order he sent out.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

I had The Noble on one box! Oh, Donna, how I miss you.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 13, 2014)

I just received my CEW boxes and yes, the drugstore items box is definitely better. I also got a fantastic sample pack--a purple laqua lip lube and a silver Cynthia Rowley liner!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I had The Noble on one box! Oh, Donna, how I miss you.


This actually made me sad.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I miss her too.  I'm catching up on last season to be ready for the new Doctor.  It's pretty crazy!


----------



## mellee (Aug 13, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I just received my CEW boxes and yes, the drugstore items box is definitely better. I also got a fantastic sample pack--a purple laqua lip lube and a silver Cynthia Rowley liner!


I got that silver liner in my box last month, and am surprised how much I like it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally checked my mail and my Everyday Girl boxes came in. I'm not loving the They're Real eyeliner - def for sample packaging reasons. I liked it when I swatched it at sephora but this squeeze business just doesn't accurately reflect the product IMO


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 13, 2014)

I received my first of two BB yesterday, and the ModelCo Bronzer is all broken inside the packaging.  I haven't even unsealed it from the plastic, because it looks like a powdery mess inside.  I emailed BB customer service and we will see what they say.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 13, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Can I put it out there that it bothers me that birch box is posting on here? Even if they are a sponsor. I know they read the forum anyone can read it.   Gives me weird flash backs to the whole bondi nightmare.  Especially the "good things come in small packages" reply.  This is a place for us to talk about our boxes and what we think of them I would personally prefer to do that with out the corporate spin!   just my 2 cents.


I totally agree with this!  Why can't companies just read what is posted without feeling the need to respond and then acting on that feeling.  It will probably just do more harm than good, for BB, to respond on this forum in the long run.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 13, 2014)

I used a bunch of the items from my two boxes this month in the shower today. I NEED A FULL SIZE OF THAT BODY WASH!!! My goodness, everyone needs to own that Not Soap, Radio bodywash, it smells like chewy lemon sweet tarts.

I also used the NUGG Revitalizing mask, it sure cleared my sinuses! The scent was wayyy too much but I used half the container and gave the rest to my husband who has a cold right now and he liked it, in a medicinal way.

Lastly, I used the Neil George shampoo and conditioner, that stuff is such crap! I was looking at the container and OF COURSE it's a Gilcrest and Soames product, I have disliked everything that they have sent. It's all cheap, hotel room garbage that doesn't belong in a sample box. I've never known any other subscription box that sends out hotel bathroom products, BB really needs to dump that brand all together.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 13, 2014)

luckyme502 said:


> I received my first of two BB yesterday, and the ModelCo Bronzer is all broken inside the packaging.  I haven't even unsealed it from the plastic, because it looks like a powdery mess inside.  I emailed BB customer service and we will see what they say.


They'll definitely help you out but if you want to salvage the bronzer then you can use the alcohol method and repress it into the pan.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 13, 2014)

I got my box today. I don't know why I thought we were getting more than one mask, lol. Oh well... I will use mines tonight since I am congested. If it works well, I will buy it just for that. The sands eye shadow is pretty and I liked the smell of the ageless lotion. I never use the sample shampoos so I will give that away along with the conditioner.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 13, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I just received my CEW boxes and yes, the drugstore items box is definitely better. I also got a fantastic sample pack--a purple laqua lip lube and a silver Cynthia Rowley liner!


Man, you're making me wish I cashed out enough to get a pick two now! Hoping to get lucky and finally get that purple laqa.

My two boxes should be here by Friday. Super excited!!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 13, 2014)

So this is my 30th month of Birchbox, is there a code at 30 months if so how much off and when do they usually start? I may be interested in a $99 eye cream that I got a sample of today.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Aug 13, 2014)

So how about my nieces had a totally awesome box online, all stuff teenage girls love. Totally not the box shipped and now their box online is different too. I emailed CS.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> This makes me wonder if I got a dud or something. It didn't work anything like any dry shampoo I've ever tried. I think it actually made my hair oily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh weird. I did notice it wasn't quite as powdery as the Klorane, but eventually the powder stuff did come out.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 14, 2014)

Picked up my EG box, and took some pics of the Benefit liner from sephora as well to compare.

 



The box came in an EG sleeve. Sweetarts in there for scale. The acure and not soap radio are both nice sizes and the not soap smells pretty good.  

The benefit liner: I don't see how this can be used more than once.  The cap just starts to slide up on its own and I had to tape it to keep it closed.  And this liner does dry out, even in the full size packaging (stated in reviews).  FAIL BB.  I was really looking forward to trying this sample and now I'm just really glad that I got the sample from Sephora when it was available.  I added some pics comparing the BB to the Sephora sample so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2014)

i see that the not soap radio body wash is out of stock at birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am probably going to their website (not soap's website) and get the 5 mini body washes for $15 or 1 each for $3. http://www.notsoapradio.com/minis.htm


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 14, 2014)

wadedl said:


> So this is my 30th month of Birchbox, is there a code at 30 months if so how much off and when do they usually start? I may be interested in a $99 eye cream that I got a sample of today.


Dirty30--30% off.  I had trouble using mine last month and had to place the order by phone.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 14, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i see that the not soap radio body wash is out of stock at birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am probably going to their website (not soap's website) and get the 5 mini body washes for $15 or 1 each for $3. http://www.notsoapradio.com/minis.htm


OMG--those are so cute.  Tempted.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 14, 2014)

Those wanting to order directly through not soap, you get a 25% off your first purchase if you sign up for their newsletter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Aug 14, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> I agree with you. I don't post a whole lot, but when I do I don't really want to come back to find Birchbox (or any other sponsor/company) using generic "sorry you feel that way!" responses to try and make me feel better. I like being able to talk candidly about the service and products, and that will certainly be harder in this case.


  
This is my main concern. I don't want people to stop posting or stop really speaking their mind due to fear that Birchbox will reply. I love the conversation here and don't want to lose that!



kawaiimeows said:


> Y'all, don't worry. We're actively in discussions with @@Director to find a solution that works for everyone. I can assure you these very conerns have been brought up and are being addressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Just wanted to say thank you to the team for handling and taking both our concerns and Birchbox's concerns into account. 



sarap said:


> I really liked the LG shadow and the HP lotion smells nice. Shampoo and Conditioner smell awful, imo. Not sure if I will use the face mask peppermint sounds irritating...
> 
> It would be great if when Birchbox posts here it could be something like:
> 
> ...


This! Exactly this! I would be completely in favor of Birchbox responding with these types of posts.



KellyKaye said:


> I used a bunch of the items from my two boxes this month in the shower today. I NEED A FULL SIZE OF THAT BODY WASH!!! My goodness, everyone needs to own that Not Soap, Radio bodywash, it smells like chewy lemon sweet tarts.
> 
> I also used the NUGG Revitalizing mask, it sure cleared my sinuses! The scent was wayyy too much but I used half the container and gave the rest to my husband who has a cold right now and he liked it, in a medicinal way.
> 
> Lastly, I used the Neil George shampoo and conditioner, that stuff is such crap! I was looking at the container and OF COURSE it's a Gilcrest and Soames product, I have disliked everything that they have sent. It's all cheap, hotel room garbage that doesn't belong in a sample box. I've never known any other subscription box that sends out hotel bathroom products, BB really needs to dump that brand all together.


I haven't tried the body wash yet but already wanted to order it as soon as I smelled the sample! I hope BB stocks it soon!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

Heads up:  The anniversary code window is now open.  It might be worth taking a look at the anniversary code thread to see if you're eligible for one of them since the emails sometimes do not get sent!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 14, 2014)

I used the Not Soap, Radio last night and decided that I must own this product! Is this a new scent? I can't find it on the company's website.

I also really liked the herbal scent of the Acure brightening facial scrub. Great price point, too!


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 14, 2014)

Hahaha I got my birchbox last night and it was addressed to "Magnificent Kerry" 

Has anyone else gotten something like that?! I tear into it so fast every month I've never noticed if it always says that, but it cracked me up!


----------



## Weebs (Aug 14, 2014)

So, I picked the bronzer in one of my accounts, got the confirmation email and then the spoilers on the site went live.  My box didn't include the bronzer so I sent an email to CS and they are sending me the bronzer separately.  I'm sad, as I would have rather received a box of samples that included the bronzer - instead I got a box of shampoo and conditioner that I'll never use, along with the silver eyeshadow (again, will never use).  Oh well.  I'm canceling this 2nd account as soon as I cash in my points anyways.


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 14, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> Hahaha I got my birchbox last night and it was addressed to "Magnificent Kerry"
> 
> Has anyone else gotten something like that?! I tear into it so fast every month I've never noticed if it always says that, but it cracked me up!


Mine said "The Dazzling." Nice!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 14, 2014)

Well if Birchbox is reading, I got box 25 yesterday.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb25

Surprisingly I really like the bronzer. Everyone is right the Amika smells great, I certainly will consider purchasing it in a larger size. The breath spray is cute, great for the purse.  I also am very excited to try the LM eye cream.

On the other hand, I think that is the worlds smallest hand cream sample, it's tiny 5 ml!  And the tinted moisturizer card is a joke, please stop calling this a sample, one finger swipe isn't a sample.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Heads up: The anniversary code window is now open. It might be worth taking a look at the anniversary code thread to see if you're eligible for one of them since the emails sometimes do not get sent!


Yes everyone should check this out. I didn't know I was on my 30th month and birchbox didn't send me my code until the LAST day of use.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey you guys so I received this email from Birchbox last night. I did my reviews and don't remember giving the Ojon a negative review. I thought it was actually a little on the greasy side for me but I still somewhat liked it. I received this email but I don't think it was in response to my review:

It has come to our attention that the Ojon Rare Blend Oil Rejuvenating Therapy (for thin hair) included in your August Birchbox is not the best fit for your beauty profile. We are committed to matching you with the best products and this does not meet our standards. 

We apologize for the error. Please expect to receive a reshipment of the intended product, Ojon rare blend™ oil Total Hair Therapy (for thick hair) shortly! 

If you have any further questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out to us atinfo.birchbox.com. We're happy to help! 

Thank you,
Team Birchbox


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 14, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Well if Birchbox is reading, I got box 25 yesterday.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb25
> 
> ...


I received this box and totally agree about the LM card.  At least we got 5 other samples so I consider this one a freebie and 10 extra BB points when I do the review (which will definitely say that I could not assess due to pointless size of the sample).


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 14, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Hey you guys so I received this email from Birchbox last night. I did my reviews and don't remember giving the Ojon a negative review. I thought it was actually a little on the greasy side for me but I still somewhat liked it. I received this email but I don't think it was in response to my review:
> 
> It has come to our attention that the Ojon Rare Blend Oil Rejuvenating Therapy (for thin hair) included in your August Birchbox is not the best fit for your beauty profile. We are committed to matching you with the best products and this does not meet our standards.
> 
> ...


Well that's really nice.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 14, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I used the Not Soap, Radio last night and decided that I must own this product! Is this a new scent? I can't find it on the company's website.
> 
> I also really liked the herbal scent of the Acure brightening facial scrub. Great price point, too!


The scent is Birchbox exclusive.

I have to say, despite being annoyed by the terrible design of the Benefit liner (one of the main reasons I even chose this box!), the Everygirl box has been a major winner for me.  I have had an awful cold and find it hard to drag myself into the shower, that shower gel really is a total pick-me-up.  I was terrified of the Acure scrub because my skin is sensitive and it is really gritty, but somehow it felt soothing and my face was happy.  Sleeping 20 hours a day had my hair in a rats nest and the No. 4 really did help me comb through it without ripping it all out.  If it had that menthol smelling face mask it would have been a perfect summer virus care package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 14, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Can I put it out there that it bothers me that birch box is posting on here? Even if they are a sponsor. I know they read the forum anyone can read it.   Gives me weird flash backs to the whole bondi nightmare.  Especially the "good things come in small packages" reply.  This is a place for us to talk about our boxes and what we think of them I would personally prefer to do that with out the corporate spin!   just my 2 cents.


I'm just catching up on this thread, hence my late comment.  Completely agree with everyone and just watch to echo specifically the concern with how things went down with Bondi.  That was such a terrible situation (from start to finish, as I was creeped out by it from the beginning) and I know we lost members over that debacle so I hope that the people in charge of this decision take that situation into consideration.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 14, 2014)

So, my Birchbox with the LG shadow, which HAS had tracking for a week or so, now says this:

Track Your Package

Please enter the Tracking Number below and click Track.

* Required Fields
 
The tracking information is incorrect or the tracking data is not yet available. Verify the tracking information or try again at a later time.
 

Tracking Number: *
 
 
 
 
I am going to be sooooo very pissed off if I don't get my box and Birchbox says we'll replace it, but can't guarantee the contents. They can keep the stupid pooditioner, but I want my LG shadow AND HP Ageless cream AND Nugg mask. I actually have a rollerball of the Ageless, so I was really, really hoping for the cream sample. Ugh! I may have to take a BB break because of Newgistics.




ETA: Emailed them already. Didn't want to wait because if it is lost, I want those 3 samples sent to me ASAP before they run out. Fingers crossed!

RE-ETA: Ok, so of course as soon as I mail them, it starts working. If I don't get it by Tuesday, I'm contacting them again though.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 14, 2014)

I know this is a "closed" conversation now, but I don't personally mind Birchbox posting, though it should be more than just standard cs email language if they do and specific concerns should still be addressed through the normal cs outlets.

I posted earlier that my account showed I wasn't getting the stainiac, but it was just an error populating my box correctly on the site. I received 2 boxes yesterday, which I assumed came from my 2 subscriptions, but the boxes were both the stainiac box (same exact stuff in both) from the one account. The other sub's box still hasn't been delivered. Has anyone ever received 2 boxes by mistake? Should I contact them to let them know?

I am pretty happy with Birchbox overall, but I am really tired of getting perfume samples. I checked that I wanted to limit them, but I have received them in every box for the last 3 months. I am not sure why they would send us a product they know we don't want and won't use. I know the beauty profile just limits them to 6 per year, but most fragrances give me bad headaches so I pretty much avoid them all. Too many people are bothered by different scents, so I pretty much never wear any kind of perfume, even the ones that don't bother me. To me, including the perfume samples is just a way to save them money they would have to spend on a better non-perfume sample, but it doesn't do anything for their customers who don't want them. Just my mini-BB rant.


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I used a bunch of the items from my two boxes this month in the shower today. I NEED A FULL SIZE OF THAT BODY WASH!!! My goodness, everyone needs to own that Not Soap, Radio bodywash, it smells like chewy lemon sweet tarts.
> 
> I also used the NUGG Revitalizing mask, it sure cleared my sinuses! The scent was wayyy too much but I used half the container and gave the rest to my husband who has a cold right now and he liked it, in a medicinal way.
> 
> Lastly, I used the Neil George shampoo and conditioner, that stuff is such crap! I was looking at the container and OF COURSE it's a Gilcrest and Soames product, I have disliked everything that they have sent. It's all cheap, hotel room garbage that doesn't belong in a sample box. I've never known any other subscription box that sends out hotel bathroom products, BB really needs to dump that brand all together.


I loved the smell of the body wash also, too bad the entire bottle spilled all over inside my box. And also too bad CS is replacing it with a box that not only doesn't have the body wash, but is a dupe for a box I already got, which contains that crap Neil George. I HATED that stuff. The smell, particularly the conditioner, is atrocious. As in, it very nearly made me sick. Cancelled one sub and I'll probably cancel another and just have my main. I think my year is up in a month or two. We'll see.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just tried the Amika Dry Shampoo and I think I love it more than my beloved Klorane. The Amika smells so good! Definitely adding it to my wish list.


I might have to swap for this one, currently Klorane is my HG but I'm always open to trying new ones.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 14, 2014)

Since I didn't like the CEW boxes and had my 30 month code I went ahead and used my points.  I actually tried the new Nyx eyebrow stuff in store and loved it (although I don't like the tube because you have to waste product getting it on a brush) but it's out of stock everywhere and isn't available on drugstore.com (not paying shipping) so I gave in and got the blonde Anastasia dipbrow.  I'm 31 and have never had a grey hair, but as I get older my eyebrows are getting paler and I'm finding pure WHITE ones.  They look all janky because you can only see half the brows.





If that mystery pack has purple lip lube I'd be all like 
because I use the one I got in my box way more than anyone has a right to wear purple on their lips.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 14, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Since I didn't like the CEW boxes and had my 30 month code I went ahead and used my points. I actually tried the new Nyx eyebrow stuff in store and loved it (although I don't like the tube because you have to waste product getting it on a brush) but it's out of stock everywhere and isn't available on drugstore.com (not paying shipping) so I gave in and got the blonde Anastasia dipbrow. I'm 31 and have never had a grey hair, but as I get older my eyebrows are getting paler and I'm finding pure WHITE ones. They look all janky because you can only see half the brows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear purple more on my lips than I ever imagined thanks to Laqa.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 14, 2014)

Gahhh when will I get that purple LAQA in my box, I've been waiting soooo patiently for it!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 14, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I might have to swap for this one, currently Klorane is my HG but I'm always open to trying new ones.


I've tried both the Amika and the Klorane. Klorane is still my HG. I like the Amika and it smelled great... I just find that the Klorane works better for me. @@ChicagoBlonde, where do you buy your Klorane? I just picked up another bottle at Merz on Monday. #chicagoansunite


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 14, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Since I didn't like the CEW boxes and had my 30 month code I went ahead and used my points.  I actually tried the new Nyx eyebrow stuff in store and loved it (although I don't like the tube because you have to waste product getting it on a brush) but it's out of stock everywhere and isn't available on drugstore.com (not paying shipping) so I gave in and got the blonde Anastasia dipbrow.  I'm 31 and have never had a grey hair, but as I get older my eyebrows are getting paler and I'm finding pure WHITE ones.  They look all janky because you can only see half the brows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope your mystery pack is better than mine...I got a Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in...BLACK (I have a million of them already) and a foil packet of No. 4 conditioner...of which I also have several!  Ugh!  Oh well, the mystery was fun and I will use both...eventually!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 14, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I've tried both the Amika and the Klorane. Klorane is still my HG. I like the Amika and it smelled great... I just find that the Klorane works better for me. @@ChicagoBlonde, where do you buy your Klorane? I just picked up another bottle at Merz on Monday. #chicagoansunite


Chicago Rock City! Did you see the forecast for the weekend? I'm not sure what they'll do with the Air &amp; Water Show if there are thunderstorms on Saturday. If memory serves I believe they've flown during storms that just had rain but I've only been out here since 05. I'm in LP and went for a walk through the park yesterday afternoon. There was was one of those massive RVs parked on Cannon Drive across from Diversey Harbor with the bedroom section extended into the street, turning Cannon into a one lane road. How the CPD or Parking Enforcement hadn't gone to town with tickets and a boot or tow I do not know, they're ruthless in LP. Along with a sprinkling of tents popping up in the park already.

As for Klorane I've never actually bought it, I always swap for it. I can't remember if I originally got a sample in a box or swapped for it based on a fawning review I read somewhere but I love it and keep swapping for it. I have around 3 or 4 bottles in my hoarding cabinet and start looking for swaps whenever I get down to 1 or 2. I'm growing my hair out (currently bra strap length!) and to save time and damage I've been trying to wash every other day so my use of it has increased in the past year. I swapped for a sample of the Ojon one but I haven't tried that yet. I used to like the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo but compared to Klorane I may as well be using nothing. Redken's is pretty good too. But so far Klorane is the best, second only to baby powder. But since I'm no longer sporting light blonde hair I can't use baby powder without getting white sections.

I keep trying to swap for Amika's blowout spray and it looks like their dry shampoo will make it onto my want list now. The good thing about dry shampoo is even if it's bad it can still be used for slight volume so it's never a total loss for me if the product doesn't work.

I've never been to Merz, is it similar to an Ulta/Sephora or more drugstore-y? They opened the new Walgreens at Diversey/Clark/Broadway late last year and the entire second floor is all beauty products, from drugstore level to high-end. They have a nail salon on the second floor along with a sushi bar and frozen yogurt (stand/kiosk?) on the ground floor. I keep meaning to try to plan another Chicago MUT meetup since I missed the one this December due to a flat (I blame the swiss cheese roads) with the suggestion of going to play at that Walgreens, the Ulta on Clark between Diversey and Belmont and whatever else people would like to go see. The Clark Street Bar at Clark/Wellington (hot dog restaurant) has a full liquor license and a shot called a Pickleback: a shot of Jameson followed by a shot of pickle juice. I'm alright with Jameson and I love pickles so this is one of my favorite shots and the pickle juice completely masks the whiskey aftertaste so even those that aren't whiskey drinkers can drink it. I'm thinking this might be a good place to potentially start as they have a patio too.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 14, 2014)

High end in a Walgreens?! Granted, I live in nowheresville. I do seem to recall going to a Pennys or Sears or something out of town (Charlotte, NC maybe?) and it had a wine shop. My eyes got so wide and I laughed so much that people probably thought I was crazy, or underage. I was in my 20's at the time. Sigh...Miss those years!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 14, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> High end in a Walgreens?! Granted, I live in nowheresville. I do seem to recall going to a Pennys or Sears or something out of town (Charlotte, NC maybe?) and it had a wine shop. My eyes got so wide and I laughed so much that people probably thought I was crazy, or underage. I was in my 20's at the time. Sigh...Miss those years!


Right?!?! That was my response too. But it's within walking distance so I go there regularly. If anyone has been to the remodeled Duane Reeds in NYC they're very similar to this.

http://definingdelphine.com/the-browse-walgreens-look-boutique/



> The “upscale” store model as well as “flagship” locations for Walgreens and Duane Read contain a specialized apothecary section that the company calls its “LOOK Boutique”. The first thing you’ll notice is a mini salon which offers brow and manicure services. This portion of the concept strikes me as a strategy overreach. People tend to be loyal to their existing expert aestheticians and courting that trust will be hard for Walgreens.
> 
> What _is_ impressive to me about LOOK is the assortment of dozens of prestige and niche cosmetic, skincare and haircare brands not typically found in drugstores in the US. *Nuxe* and *Avéne* used to be skincare brands whose cherished products I’d reserve space for in my luggage back from Paris. My *Klorane* chamomile shampoo for blondes and and oat milk dry shampoo I’d have to order online.  The *La Roche Posay* Anthelios sunscreen, an imperative part of my daily regimen, I’d also hunt down on the web. Now, they’re all conveniently available at my local corner of happy and healthy.
> 
> ...


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 14, 2014)

So from now on I think I'm always ordering the Men's pick two.  Got my order today (Liz Earle Cleanser for my Mom's birthday b/c she loves it and a Facial Scrub for my husband) and these were included: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/lstn-bowerys

$50 headphones. WHAT?! 

(And a perfume sample...is it still called perfume if it's for men??)


----------



## chaostheory (Aug 14, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> So from now on I think I'm always ordering the Men's pick two.  Got my order today (Liz Earle Cleanser for my Mom's birthday b/c she loves it and a Facial Scrub for my husband) and these were included: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/lstn-bowerys
> 
> $50 headphones. WHAT?!
> 
> (And a perfume sample...is it still called perfume if it's for men??)


why is that a men's pick two when it's in the women's shop though?


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2014)

I hate slowgistics. It has been nine days and my box has yet to get to my house. If the warehouse is in Tennessee and I'm in virginia why is it taking 500 years to get my boxes? I don't care about my box being born or being awesome or marvelous, I just want the damn box to come in a timely fashion. I wish they would go back to ups mi.

End rant.


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Aug 14, 2014)

So I've already received my first box, which was box Box 2, with the LG sample. Overall, I like the LG sample (Except that I opened it immediately after it sat in my mailbox in the Nevada heat and the pressure caused a lot of the sample to overflow out of the top :wacko:   ).

I like the smell of the HP Ageless cream. I'll try the shampoo and conditioner at some point. I'll probably try the face mask tonight.

I created my second two accounts after August 1, so I haven't received them yet.

On my second account, I'm receiving box 40:

Benefit total moisture face cream

Dr. Jart Dis-a-pore beauty balm

Neil George shampoo and conditioner

Laqa Lip Lube

I'm not happy about receiving the shampoo and conditioner on both accounts, but I know I'll use them at some point.

I'm pretty excited about all of the other samples though. I'm always concerned about my pores and I've been dying to try the laqa.

On my third account, I signed up for the Everygirl box, and despite the poor Benefit sample, I'm pretty excited for that box as well.

I really wanted to get the Benefit Posiebalm, but maybe next time. Or maybe I'll just have to buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 14, 2014)

Just got my EG box, yay.    

Wow, that Benefit eyeliner sample really is a total fail.  Whatever possessed Benefit to do a sample like that?  It's going to turn people off from buying the product - kind of the opposite of why you'd distribute a sample. Awful. 

That said, I'm glad I tried it, I was holding off on buying the full size because I was afraid I wouldn't like it.  The line it makes is too thick and dark for my taste, I like a more natural look.


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 14, 2014)

BTW, if anyone's thinking about getting that cosmetic bag with the ACEBAG code, I just got mine and it's super nice.  A little small to use as a cosmetic bag, for me, anyway.  But it's *perfect* for a travel jewelry case.   I love it.


----------



## jocedun (Aug 14, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Chicago Rock City! Did you see the forecast for the weekend? I'm not sure what they'll do with the Air &amp; Water Show if there are thunderstorms on Saturday. If memory serves I believe they've flown during storms that just had rain but I've only been out here since 05. I'm in LP and went for a walk through the park yesterday afternoon. There was was one of those massive RVs parked on Cannon Drive across from Diversey Harbor with the bedroom section extended into the street, turning Cannon into a one lane road. How the CPD or Parking Enforcement hadn't gone to town with tickets and a boot or tow I do not know, they're ruthless in LP. Along with a sprinkling of tents popping up in the park already.
> 
> As for Klorane I've never actually bought it, I always swap for it. I can't remember if I originally got a sample in a box or swapped for it based on a fawning review I read somewhere but I love it and keep swapping for it. I have around 3 or 4 bottles in my hoarding cabinet and start looking for swaps whenever I get down to 1 or 2. I'm growing my hair out (currently bra strap length!) and to save time and damage I've been trying to wash every other day so my use of it has increased in the past year. I swapped for a sample of the Ojon one but I haven't tried that yet. I used to like the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo but compared to Klorane I may as well be using nothing. Redken's is pretty good too. But so far Klorane is the best, second only to baby powder. But since I'm no longer sporting light blonde hair I can't use baby powder without getting white sections.
> 
> ...


Love that Walgreens! I live just a few blocks from it, and I have to force myself to avoid it. One day I spent like 20 minutes smelling all of the Demeter perfumes with this random 8-year-old girl HAHA. Also, there are so many good dive bars on Broadway in the area (Monsignor Murphys, Friar Tuck, Dram Shop, etc) - I'd be down for MUT ladies night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, I guess this is off topic... 

On topic question: I haven't opened the Benefit liner from the EG box yet, because I've seen you ladies say that the packaging sucks and it's basically impossible to close after opening. By that, do you mean that once I take off the plastic wrapping, it will dry out? Or is there some other packaging mechanism that sucks? Right now I'm afraid to take the plastic off to even look at it haha! I guess I'm saving it for the next time I want some badass winged liner, which hasn't happened yet.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 14, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Hey you guys so I received this email from Birchbox last night. I did my reviews and don't remember giving the Ojon a negative review. I thought it was actually a little on the greasy side for me but I still somewhat liked it. I received this email but I don't think it was in response to my review:
> 
> It has come to our attention that the Ojon Rare Blend Oil Rejuvenating Therapy (for thin hair) included in your August Birchbox is not the best fit for your beauty profile. We are committed to matching you with the best products and this does not meet our standards.
> 
> ...


It definitely wasn't because of the review because I got the same email. Pretty nice of them.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 14, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Chicago Rock City! Did you see the forecast for the weekend? I'm not sure what they'll do with the Air &amp; Water Show if there are thunderstorms on Saturday. If memory serves I believe they've flown during storms that just had rain but I've only been out here since 05. I'm in LP and went for a walk through the park yesterday afternoon. There was was one of those massive RVs parked on Cannon Drive across from Diversey Harbor with the bedroom section extended into the street, turning Cannon into a one lane road. How the CPD or Parking Enforcement hadn't gone to town with tickets and a boot or tow I do not know, they're ruthless in LP. Along with a sprinkling of tents popping up in the park already.
> 
> As for Klorane I've never actually bought it, I always swap for it. I can't remember if I originally got a sample in a box or swapped for it based on a fawning review I read somewhere but I love it and keep swapping for it. I have around 3 or 4 bottles in my hoarding cabinet and start looking for swaps whenever I get down to 1 or 2. I'm growing my hair out (currently bra strap length!) and to save time and damage I've been trying to wash every other day so my use of it has increased in the past year. I swapped for a sample of the Ojon one but I haven't tried that yet. I used to like the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo but compared to Klorane I may as well be using nothing. Redken's is pretty good too. But so far Klorane is the best, second only to baby powder. But since I'm no longer sporting light blonde hair I can't use baby powder without getting white sections.
> 
> ...


Holy cow I just want to step in and say that my Walgreens sucks so so bad compared to yours. Jealous!!


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 14, 2014)

I was going to pull the trigger on the Hello lotion.....and it's sold out. Ugh.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 14, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Love that Walgreens! I live just a few blocks from it, and I have to force myself to avoid it. One day I spent like 20 minutes smelling all of the Demeter perfumes with this random 8-year-old girl HAHA. Also, there are so many good dive bars on Broadway in the area (Monsignor Murphys, Friar Tuck, Dram Shop, etc) - I'd be down for MUT ladies night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, I guess this is off topic...
> 
> On topic question: I haven't opened the Benefit liner from the EG box yet, because I've seen you ladies say that the packaging sucks and it's basically impossible to close after opening. By that, do you mean that once I take off the plastic wrapping, it will dry out? Or is there some other packaging mechanism that sucks? Right now I'm afraid to take the plastic off to even look at it haha! I guess I'm saving it for the next time I want some badass winged liner, which hasn't happened yet.


it's once you take off the cap - the cap doesn't actually stay on and kind of slides off.  You could probably use cling wrap and it would be ok - you might just need to wipe the tip if it's too dry at first.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm so cheap I'm considering squeezing the Benefit sample into a clamshell so I can use it with a brush. Really maybe it should go in the trash.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 14, 2014)

I had chosen to get the Jouer shadow added on. I got a box today with a card extolling the virtues of Jouer...and a little canvas pouch containing a blue rhinestone necklace. It's a pretty necklace but I paid an extra $30 for shadow! Not sure what to do...I was really looking forward to the Jouer!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Aug 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just tried the Amika Dry Shampoo and I think I love it more than my beloved Klorane. The Amika smells so good! Definitely adding it to my wish list.


I have to agree. I am now on day 3 of no washing just to see how far it will go and my fine, thin, oily hair still looks fresh with no sticky feeling that a lot of dry shampoos leave. And it smells as fabulous as all the Amika products.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Aug 14, 2014)

I just opened my box that I received today.  I had forgotten how everyone was having trouble with the Benefit liner cap staying on, but then had a "Duh" moment when mine kept sliding up.  I finally got it stay on though once I watched it and realized that there was something science-y going on with it.  I had to gently press the liner against the cap and slide it on.  The air trapped in the cap is forcing the top off.  I'm still not willing to mess with the liner cap every time I use it though.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone else still having trouble doing their surveys? I tried on both Firefox and chrome on my PC, and safari and chrome and safari on my ipad. It says there is an error with my submission. I tried reviewing the benefit eyeliner and the prep and protect.

I guess I will be calling Birchbox tomorrow night. /sigh


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> Anyone else still having trouble doing their surveys? I tried on both Firefox and chrome on my PC, and safari and chrome and safari on my ipad. It says there is an error with my submission. I tried reviewing the benefit eyeliner and the prep and protect.
> 
> I guess I will be calling Birchbox tomorrow night. /sigh


Yup.  Firefox and Safari on my laptop and Safari on my phone, and on multiple accounts.  None of them work.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 14, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I had chosen to get the Jouer shadow added on. I got a box today with a card extolling the virtues of Jouer...and a little canvas pouch containing a blue rhinestone necklace. It's a pretty necklace but I paid an extra $30 for shadow! Not sure what to do...I was really looking forward to the Jouer!


Lol someone here received the jouer instead of the necklace they ordered, j believe. Just email birchbox I'm sure they'll let you keep it and send you the jouer or at least give you free return shipping or some points.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 14, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Love that Walgreens! I live just a few blocks from it, and I have to force myself to avoid it. One day I spent like 20 minutes smelling all of the Demeter perfumes with this random 8-year-old girl HAHA. Also, there are so many good dive bars on Broadway in the area (Monsignor Murphys, Friar Tuck, Dram Shop, etc) - I'd be down for MUT ladies night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, I guess this is off topic...


Well hi neighbor! I'm on Wrightwood just off the park  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did the same thing one day with the Demeters and came home with like 15 test strips. There are some good dive bars up that way on Broadway, we played bar golf last summer at Murphys, Friar and seven more.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> Anyone else still having trouble doing their surveys? I tried on both Firefox and chrome on my PC, and safari and chrome and safari on my ipad. It says there is an error with my submission. I tried reviewing the benefit eyeliner and the prep and protect.
> 
> I guess I will be calling Birchbox tomorrow night. /sigh


It's not letting me do my surveys either.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yup. Firefox and Safari on my laptop and Safari on my phone, and on multiple accounts. None of them work.


Did you get the everygirl too? Curious. Let me know if you find a fix. I think I'll give customer support a call and see what I can ascertain.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> Did you get the everygirl too? Curious. Let me know if you find a fix. I think I'll give customer support a call and see what I can ascertain.


For one of my boxes, but I received three different boxes.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> For one of my boxes, but I received three different boxes.


And all three boxes are acting similar? I have a feeling customer support won't have a clue, but hopefully they can escalate it up as the points is what keeps me with Birchbox.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 15, 2014)

For any of you that have received the hot cloth cleanser kit (I think Liz Earle?) can you tell me if you feel that it's worth buying full size? I have heard lots of good things and have been dying to get it in my boxes. I get 3-4 BBs a month and never get it (boo) so I'm close to just buying it.

Problem is that I have multiple cleansers to work through first. I was wondering if you think that ordering the muslin cloths and using them with a different cleanser would still be beneficial? It looks like the cloths have a good exfoliating action?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 15, 2014)

@@rockhoundluna I love the muslin cloths and have purchased them many times. I was only able to use the cleanser 2-3 times before my skin had a terrible reaction. I have dry, sensitive and reactive skin.  I don't recommend the cleanser for sensitive skin. The cloths are wonderful however, I just use Cetaphil cleanser with them.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 15, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> For any of you that have received the hot cloth cleanser kit (I think Liz Earle?) can you tell me if you feel that it's worth buying full size? I have heard lots of good things and have been dying to get it in my boxes. I get 3-4 BBs a month and never get it (boo) so I'm close to just buying it.
> 
> Problem is that I have multiple cleansers to work through first. I was wondering if you think that ordering the muslin cloths and using them with a different cleanser would still be beneficial? It looks like the cloths have a good exfoliating action?
> 
> Thanks so much!


I use muslin cloths with random cleansers. I think they're more gentle than most scrubs on the market. The Liz Earle cleanser is a nice one, though. It goes on very creamy and rich and does a good job cleansing your skin without overdrying it. It does have a medicinal/eucalyptus oil scent, if that matters to you. Even though it does a nice job, I won't be purchasing the full size when I'm done with my sample. I've been using Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser for about 20 years and it's my HG. I just bought another 16 oz. bottle today.

It looks like you can purchase one of the Liz Earle starter kits on eBay for $9-$10 shipped, and I'm guessing someone has one on a swap list here somewhere. On the other hand, Birchbox has a 90 day satisfaction guarantee with free return shipping, so if you order the full size and hate it, you can always get a full refund.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 15, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> For any of you that have received the hot cloth cleanser kit (I think Liz Earle?) can you tell me if you feel that it's worth buying full size? I have heard lots of good things and have been dying to get it in my boxes. I get 3-4 BBs a month and never get it (boo) so I'm close to just buying it.
> 
> Problem is that I have multiple cleansers to work through first. I was wondering if you think that ordering the muslin cloths and using them with a different cleanser would still be beneficial? It looks like the cloths have a good exfoliating action?
> 
> Thanks so much!


you could probably use the cloths with another cleanser, they're just like face towels anyway.  you can also check the trade forum and ebay for the sample kit.  I have it and I like it a lot, I'm planning to get the full size when my sample runs out.  I actually just use a konjac sponge instead of the muslin cloths since I like that better.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 15, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Well hi neighbor! I'm on Wrightwood just off the park  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did the same thing one day with the Demeters and came home with like 15 test strips. There are some good dive bars up that way on Broadway, we played bar golf last summer at Murphys, Friar and seven more.


I'm just north of y'all, up at Waveland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't know there was one of the fancy Walgreens so close, I only knew about the one downtown. Dangerous! I walk by there all the time, now I'm gonna have to stop in!


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 15, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> For any of you that have received the hot cloth cleanser kit (I think Liz Earle?) can you tell me if you feel that it's worth buying full size? I have heard lots of good things and have been dying to get it in my boxes. I get 3-4 BBs a month and never get it (boo) so I'm close to just buying it.
> 
> Problem is that I have multiple cleansers to work through first. I was wondering if you think that ordering the muslin cloths and using them with a different cleanser would still be beneficial? It looks like the cloths have a good exfoliating action?
> 
> Thanks so much!


The muslin cloths are perfect with any cleanser and last a really long time. I have a tube of the Liz Earle cleanser that I use to remove eye makeup. I don't use it for my face because I have a fave cleanser that I like.


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 15, 2014)

how do you wash the cloths? and how often? I've been holding off on using mine because I don't want to add extra work to my routine.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 15, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Well if Birchbox is reading, I got box 25 yesterday.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2014/august-2014-bb25
> 
> ...


I think that was the best box this month. Supergoop samples always seem to be on the tiny side. I'd consider that tinted moisturizer card a bonus 10 points. Most boxes only had 5 items this month anyways. Would love to get Laura Mercier and love the dry shampoo!



rockhoundluna said:


> For any of you that have received the hot cloth cleanser kit (I think Liz Earle?) can you tell me if you feel that it's worth buying full size? I have heard lots of good things and have been dying to get it in my boxes. I get 3-4 BBs a month and never get it (boo) so I'm close to just buying it.
> 
> Problem is that I have multiple cleansers to work through first. I was wondering if you think that ordering the muslin cloths and using them with a different cleanser would still be beneficial? It looks like the cloths have a good exfoliating action?
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
I really like the set. For me it's so simple quick and easy to use and really gentle on the skin!



Kristine Walker said:


> @@rockhoundluna I love the muslin cloths and have purchased them many times. I was only able to use the cleanser 2-3 times before my skin had a terrible reaction. I have dry, sensitive and reactive skin.  I don't recommend the cleanser for sensitive skin. The cloths are wonderful however, I just use Cetaphil cleanser with them.


 
I also have sensitive skin (like hives from certain products). I had no trouble with Liz Earle. I think everyone's sensitive skin is different.



hellopengy said:


> how do you wash the cloths? and how often? I've been holding off on using mine because I don't want to add extra work to my routine.


I throw them in the washing machine and dryer. They get a little bit misshapen but otherwise it works completely fine.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 15, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I'm just north of y'all, up at Waveland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't know there was one of the fancy Walgreens so close, I only knew about the one downtown. Dangerous! I walk by there all the time, now I'm gonna have to stop in!


Hello neighbor to the north! Yeah this location opened just before XMas. Make sure you leave yourself a good half hour or so to play on the second floor. The sales associates are different from the ones at a normal Walgreens and are very knowledgeable and helpful as well as being fine with letting you play without pestering you. The main floor has an expanded wine, beer and liquor section as well as some artisanal foods. The selection isn't as good as Binny's but what is?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 15, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Hello neighbor to the north! Yeah this location opened just before XMas. Make sure you leave yourself a good half hour or so to play on the second floor. The sales associates are different from the ones at a normal Walgreens and are very knowledgeable and helpful as well as being fine with letting you play without pestering you. The main floor has an expanded wine, beer and liquor section as well as some artisanal foods. The selection isn't as good as Binny's but what is?


Walgreen's owns Duane Reade (bought them a year or two ago) so I wonder if they just copied the set up that Duane Reade has for their makeup and cosmetics section in the bigger (and better) locations.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, I looked in the FAQ's but I couldn't find an answer...does anyone know if someone is getting a gift subscription, how can they see what is in their box ahead of time?  I know this month has been weird for all of us, not being able to view our boxes before they got here, but is it normal to not see anything with a gift subscription?  Thanks!


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 15, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> how do you wash the cloths? and how often? I've been holding off on using mine because I don't want to add extra work to my routine.


i handwash mine in the sink only with just detergent and a little bleach hang to dry

i used to was mine with towels but that ruins them.... i dont know if its the fabric softener or the washer itsself


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 15, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> i handwash mine in the sink only with just detergent and a little bleach hang to dry
> 
> i used to was mine with towels but that ruins them.... i dont know if its the fabric softener or the washer itsself


I wouldn't wash them with fabric softener only because it leaves residue that is kind of oily.  In between laundry I rinse mine out in the sink with castille soap and hot water and throw them in my hot wash whenever I do it.  I take them out of the washer and hang dry like I do with my washable mop pads and cleaning rags so they don't get softener on them.  They are stained but I am confident that they are clean.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 15, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> how do you wash the cloths? and how often? I've been holding off on using mine because I don't want to add extra work to my routine.


I just wash mine in the sink with bar soap or body wash - it takes about a minute. Then hang dry on towel rod.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 15, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Chicago Rock City! Did you see the forecast for the weekend? I'm not sure what they'll do with the Air &amp; Water Show if there are thunderstorms on Saturday. If memory serves I believe they've flown during storms that just had rain but I've only been out here since 05. I'm in LP and went for a walk through the park yesterday afternoon. There was was one of those massive RVs parked on Cannon Drive across from Diversey Harbor with the bedroom section extended into the street, turning Cannon into a one lane road. How the CPD or Parking Enforcement hadn't gone to town with tickets and a boot or tow I do not know, they're ruthless in LP. Along with a sprinkling of tents popping up in the park already.
> 
> As for Klorane I've never actually bought it, I always swap for it. I can't remember if I originally got a sample in a box or swapped for it based on a fawning review I read somewhere but I love it and keep swapping for it. I have around 3 or 4 bottles in my hoarding cabinet and start looking for swaps whenever I get down to 1 or 2. I'm growing my hair out (currently bra strap length!) and to save time and damage I've been trying to wash every other day so my use of it has increased in the past year. I swapped for a sample of the Ojon one but I haven't tried that yet. I used to like the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo but compared to Klorane I may as well be using nothing. Redken's is pretty good too. But so far Klorane is the best, second only to baby powder. But since I'm no longer sporting light blonde hair I can't use baby powder without getting white sections.
> 
> ...


Merz Apothecary is not really like Walgreens or Ulta or even Sephora....

http://merzapothecary.com/our-story/

They have very unique products. A lot of the special products that have been sent out in sub boxes can be found at Merz. They also have a lot of European products. There is one downtown and one in Lincoln Square. The one in Lincoln Square is small but they pack a lot of product in that shoppe. BUT they have bought the space next to them and are expanding. I am SUPER excited about the expansion. I love Merz so much... I've dropped a lot of money in that place. You can buy Klorane products. They carry the Suki line. They have Diptyque, Pacifica, Demeter, Archipelago, Ahava, Dr. Hauschka, Alba... you get the idea. They also have a really great selection of men's products including razors - both safety &amp; straight edge.

Sigh... I love you, Merz.

As for the air &amp; water show... I think it'll be fine. It's just scattered showers in the forecast. I don't think I will be heading to North Ave Beach because too many people like that make me stabby. Maybe I'll head over to Montrose Harbor or was toying with the idea of going to Gene's rooftop to catch the occasional fly-by. We shall see.

Funny you mentioned that pickleback shot! When I was in VA with my sister...we were introduced to that. I'm typically not a fan of brown liquors so I passed on the shot but my sister tried and it said it was pretty good. It sounds disgusting!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for the feedback on the Liz Earle everybody!! I'm going to buy it because I just can't hold out any longer lol. I do plan to buy some extra muslin cloths to have on hand as well. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 15, 2014)

What up fellow Chicagoans?? The air and water show never fails to scare me to death every single time. I was still in bed when it started yesterday and I practically jumped out of bed and ran to the window before I was like "summer. Air and water show." And wen tack to bed..

On topic! I used my benefit push up liner today and hated it. I'm a gel liner snob and I just thought it was awful. It was clumpy and just... Bad. It wasn't black enough for my taste either. One eye in I ended up grabbing my Inglot 77 and redid both eyes. I took photos for comparison-



Spoiler







this is the Inglot eye


benefit eye




selfie to show how I feel about this product!

Ah well, can't win them all


----------



## juliaxvi (Aug 15, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> For any of you that have received the hot cloth cleanser kit (I think Liz Earle?) can you tell me if you feel that it's worth buying full size? I have heard lots of good things and have been dying to get it in my boxes. I get 3-4 BBs a month and never get it (boo) so I'm close to just buying it.
> 
> Problem is that I have multiple cleansers to work through first. I was wondering if you think that ordering the muslin cloths and using them with a different cleanser would still be beneficial? It looks like the cloths have a good exfoliating action?
> 
> Thanks so much!


I actually use this after my regular cleanser to really make sure that I have a really clean face. I have normal skin that becomes too dry if I use scrubs so the hot cloth exfoliates my skin nicely without drying it out. I highly recommend it!


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 15, 2014)

I really love the Liz Earle cloths. They gently exfoliate my sensitive skin. I did not like the cleanser so I use my cloths with my Renee Rouleau Chamomile Cleanser.


----------



## cherienova (Aug 15, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> For any of you that have received the hot cloth cleanser kit (I think Liz Earle?) can you tell me if you feel that it's worth buying full size? I have heard lots of good things and have been dying to get it in my boxes. I get 3-4 BBs a month and never get it (boo) so I'm close to just buying it.
> 
> Problem is that I have multiple cleansers to work through first. I was wondering if you think that ordering the muslin cloths and using them with a different cleanser would still be beneficial? It looks like the cloths have a good exfoliating action?
> 
> Thanks so much!


YES! The cloths are amazing, and much larger than the sample size. I am not sure the cleanser is all that special, but it doesn't  make me break out. Its very similar to a more creamy Noxima imo...but more moisturizing. I dig it. 

I don't think it works well with gel facial cleansers, mostly just creamy ones. I love how it gets all my eye liner and any other eye make up off with just a couple wipes.


----------



## brittainy (Aug 15, 2014)

Just received my Everygirl Box, but the body wash leaked all over the whole box and I didn't get my benefit liner sample. BB Fail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 15, 2014)

brittainy said:


> Just received my Everygirl Box, but the body wash leaked all over the whole box and I didn't get my benefit liner sample. BB Fail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I kinda think it's the body wash companies bad, they really should have a seal on the bottle under the cap.  Not sure BirchBox can do anything about the sample they provided. But I'm sure they'd make it up to ya.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Aug 15, 2014)

Add me to the bummed about Benefit liner list. It was so dry and gloopy that it wouldn't go on at all. Of course, that didn't stop me from managing to smear the clumps all over the sink and my hands. Argh!

Has anyone bought the full size and had better luck with it AND has hooded eyes? I keep going back and forth on giving it a second shot but between glasses and hooded eyes, I'm feeling like there won't be much in it for me? This is my general feeling about liner anyways, but I'm never sure if it's because of the above or if it's because I'm as dense as a stone when it comes to make-up.


----------



## brittainy (Aug 15, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I kinda think it's the body wash companies bad, they really should have a seal on the bottle under the cap. Not sure BirchBox can do anything about the sample they provided. But I'm sure they'd make it up to ya.


I did email CS about missing the liner and mentioned that the body wash leaked but that it didn't ruin any of the samples. They sure made good! Sending me a whole new box (though not necessarily the everygirl box again). I have to say that BB CS is pretty great about solving problems.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 15, 2014)

I just have to chime in about how utterly horrible and useless the Benefit liner was in the EG box. I own the full size and IMHO the sample is not representative at all of the full size. When you squeeze it the tip gets so smashed flat that it's wobbly and hard to work with and doesn't deposit the right amount of product. I think Benefit messed up with this because had I not already owned a full size there's no way I would ever purchase this from the performance of this itty bitty crappy sample.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

I just had a weird thing happen, on the off chance this happened to you too let me know. I love the Harvey Prince Hello scent so I bought the full size body wash in the Birchbox shop. Opened it, used it, then went out of town for a week. I came back and noticed the wash had been dripping out of the nozzle the whole time, and got all over the bottle. The only way I can get it to stop is to waste more, by locking the pump. I'm going to contact Birchbox, but I'm wondering if the bottles were all faulty, or just mine. So weird, and super annoying.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 15, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Add me to the bummed about Benefit liner list. It was so dry and gloopy that it wouldn't go on at all. Of course, that didn't stop me from managing to smear the clumps all over the sink and my hands. Argh!
> 
> Has anyone bought the full size and had better luck with it AND has hooded eyes? I keep going back and forth on giving it a second shot but between glasses and hooded eyes, I'm feeling like there won't be much in it for me? This is my general feeling about liner anyways, but I'm never sure if it's because of the above or if it's because I'm as dense as a stone when it comes to make-up.


I think the packaging is pretty convenient, it's basically a cream/gel liner in pencil form (no need for a brush) and the formula didn't smudge.  But if you just want a black gel liner you could probably go with something cheaper or use liquid liner if you really want something that won't transfer.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just had a weird thing happen, on the off chance this happened to you too let me know. I love the Harvey Prince Hello scent so I bought the full size body wash in the Birchbox shop. Opened it, used it, then went out of town for a week. I came back and noticed the wash had been dripping out of the nozzle the whole time, and got all over the bottle. The only way I can get it to stop is to waste more, by locking the pump. I'm going to contact Birchbox, but I'm wondering if the bottles were all faulty, or just mine. So weird, and super annoying.


I have the body wash as well and I haven't noticed that happening &amp; I've had it for about 2-3 weeks. You probably just got a bad bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Aug 15, 2014)

Stainiac?????

Got my box today and was so excited to try my sample (wasn't so thrilled to also get the bronzed sample..ugh) but the strangest thing happened. It made my lips NUMB!!! I have no allergies and have never had a reaction to any kind of product ever.

I never used a stain...and didn't really like it if the product was doing what it was supposed to. It was a gel that would slide around my lips and not seem to soak in, couldn't make a thin layer.... But the tingling started and grew worse and worse within minutes until my lips were buzzing with a numbness feeling. I washed my lips and the feeling took about 10 minutes before it went away. I'm not talking about stinging like my lips were dry or cracked....it was strong...like I thought it might be topical lidocaine. It really freaked me out.

Anyone know anything about this..?


----------



## Dashery (Aug 15, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> Stainiac?????
> 
> Got my box today and was so excited to try my sample (wasn't so thrilled to also get the bronzed sample..ugh) but the strangest thing happened. It made my lips NUMB!!! I have no allergies and have never had a reaction to any kind of product ever.
> 
> ...


Mine made my lips feel weird too, but it wasn't that bad. I don't know. Maybe it's one of the ingredients.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> What up fellow Chicagoans?? The air and water show never fails to scare me to death every single time. I was still in bed when it started yesterday and I practically jumped out of bed and ran to the window before I was like "summer. Air and water show." And wen tack to bed..
> 
> On topic! I used my benefit push up liner today and hated it. I'm a gel liner snob and I just thought it was awful. It was clumpy and just... Bad. It wasn't black enough for my taste either. One eye in I ended up grabbing my Inglot 77 and redid both eyes. I took photos for comparison-
> 
> ...


I wanted to love this liner, but the truth is. . .it's horrible.  It comes out in a clump that you have to wipe off the tip before the 'good' liner flows out (how wasteful!).  I did like the tip but I think the formula is too thick. I'm thinking maybe I can dip the angled part into a tub of gel liner and get a nice line.  Definitely not worth the $$.   

I don't know if it's me, or what, but I have terrible luck with Benefit products.  I keep wanting to love them because of the hype and great packaging, but nothing has ever 'wow'ed me.  

Regarding my Birchbox this month - I got five samples that were all a lovely size.

1 &amp; 2.)  A deluxe size shampoo and conditioner (something George. . .it gets mixed reviews though)

3.) a nice Whish Coconut CC body cream smells delicious and has a slight shimmer to it. . but the price, no way at $38 a bottle!)

4.) I chose the Silver Sands eye cream. Meh. . it's a pretty color but it settled into my crease, even with a nice primer 

5.) My favorite!  A large pump tube of Paula's Choice Retinol treatment.  I've been loving the PC BHA toner and this will complement it nicely.   Too early yet for results, but it's huge and will last a few weeks.   

I hope BB continues the trend of larger samples, it seems like they're trying really hard to make customers happy by avoiding the dreaded foil packets.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 15, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> Add me to the bummed about Benefit liner list. It was so dry and gloopy that it wouldn't go on at all. Of course, that didn't stop me from managing to smear the clumps all over the sink and my hands. Argh!
> 
> Has anyone bought the full size and had better luck with it AND has hooded eyes? I keep going back and forth on giving it a second shot but between glasses and hooded eyes, I'm feeling like there won't be much in it for me? This is my general feeling about liner anyways, but I'm never sure if it's because of the above or if it's because I'm as dense as a stone when it comes to make-up.


Nope. . the full size is just as problematic!    It's great that Benefit is trying to innovate, but they really need to make sure the formula worked with the applicator.  Mine was terrible dry and once it's on, there is no going back.  

Some of the best liners I've used have been really inexpensive.  My favorite combinations right now:

 Essence black gel liner applied with the Real Techniques silicone eyeliner 'brush' (so precise and makes it easy to get right up to the lash line or to smudge into lashes).   

NYC black liquid liner.  The brush that comes with it is fine, but a bit too bulky for me to use. I know it sounds weird, but I swapped it with a brush from a NYX brown liquid liner (didn't like the NYX liquid formula, but the brush is great).    It sort of screws into the NYC, good enough at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 15, 2014)

I was so unhappy with the Benefit liner sample that I sent a polite witch-mail about it to BB. Will report what  they say. 

In other news, I suspect Not Soap, Radio may be my new body wash addiction. I want to try almost all of their scents.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 15, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Merz Apothecary is not really like Walgreens or Ulta or even Sephora....
> 
> http://merzapothecary.com/our-story/
> 
> ...


I will have to check them out, I'm a huge Pacifica fan but I'm always hesitant to buy anything scented (besides coconut, I LOVE coconut) without smelling it in person. Aside from groceries I do 99% of my shopping online so I'm sure there are other great stores I'm mising out on too. I'm never in Lincoln Square but my mom is coming out in the next month or so and then my mom and dad are coming out on Halloween weekend for the NZ v USA rugby match at Soldier Field so I'm sure I'll be able to hit the downtown location one of those times with my mom. We may have to have my dad sit quietly in a corner or have him play at the LEGO store in Water Tower(retired engineer, he would build stuff for days and teach all the kids about structural fundamentals if we let him).

They've been practicing the last few days over here so I'm in no rush to deal with strollers, drunk tourists and all the rest when I've been able to look out my window and see it along with when I'm walking around. Some people from one of my kickball teams have a tent up in LP at the south end by North Ave but I'm not feeling the motivation to walk down there.

Try the pickleback! I'm a bourbon drinker so Jame-O isn't too far off what I normally drink but I can't stand straight shots of it. The pickle juice really works to clear the aftertaste as well as any random burps you may get later tinged with Jame-O.



elizabethrose said:


> What up fellow Chicagoans?? The air and water show never fails to scare me to death every single time. I was still in bed when it started yesterday and I practically jumped out of bed and ran to the window before I was like "summer. Air and water show." And wen tack to bed..


Lolz! And hello to you too! I'll start a new thread for a Chicago meetup with everyone from this one as JBird is the only one I prevously knew who was in Chicago, along with a few other members who aren't in this thread. Today someone either in the park or on a patio/roof very close to me was screaming. Every. Single. Time. A. Plane. Flew. Over. I was ready to call 311 and report someone in distress just to get someone to come out and shut her up. It wasn't a kid which I would have had more patience for, it was an adult woman screaming every few minutes. The planes had faded into the background until she started shrieking.

As for Birchbox I liked my box. Everyone seems to be thumbs down on the Neil George S&amp;C and I'm curious why. They smell a little earthy/hippie-ish but I haven't had a chance to try them yet. They need to get in line behind my backlog of S&amp;C samples I have to burn through. I do like when we get the set and not just the shampoo (cough, cough, the old version of Sample Society). I also got the Key West lotion (which is nice), the nügg mask and the Laura Geller cream eyeshadow that I picked out. I don't wear makeup unless I'm going out (I may put some concealer on for work but that's it unless we have customers in) so I won't be trying the LG out for a bit.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 15, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> Stainiac?????
> 
> Got my box today and was so excited to try my sample (wasn't so thrilled to also get the bronzed sample..ugh) but the strangest thing happened. It made my lips NUMB!!! I have no allergies and have never had a reaction to any kind of product ever.
> 
> ...


I use Stainiac all the time and have never had a problem like that. With a thin layer, it dries/absorbs quickly, and it doesn't sting at all on me. Maybe there's some ingredient that you are sensitive to in there that you haven't encountered before? Also, I think new allergies can develop without warning, so it could be that. That sounds really unpleasant!


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 15, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> Stainiac?????
> 
> Got my box today and was so excited to try my sample (wasn't so thrilled to also get the bronzed sample..ugh) but the strangest thing happened. It made my lips NUMB!!! I have no allergies and have never had a reaction to any kind of product ever.
> 
> ...


I also got the stainiac and I tried the elizabeth mott tint from ipsy as well and both felt like a mild burning when I wore them - sort of like if I had put rubbing alcohol on my lips.  I wiped as much as I could off right away and it didn't really get worse but I don't think gel lip stains are for me...


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 15, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I use Stainiac all the time and have never had a problem like that. With a thin layer, it dries/absorbs quickly, and it doesn't sting at all on me. Maybe there's some ingredient that you are sensitive to in there that you haven't encountered before? Also, I think new allergies can develop without warning, so it could be that. That sounds really unpleasant!


It's true. I went to the ER once because I had hives, swollen eyelids and trouble breathing after sleeping in freshly laundered blankets and it was the new detergent. Never was allergic to anything before! They said new allergies can develop anytime and a lot of times people never find out what they are allergic to.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 15, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> Stainiac?????
> 
> Got my box today and was so excited to try my sample (wasn't so thrilled to also get the bronzed sample..ugh) but the strangest thing happened. It made my lips NUMB!!! I have no allergies and have never had a reaction to any kind of product ever.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough I had a very similar reaction to the stainiac when I sampled it several months back. They went numb, I started feeling a bit nauceous/ill feeling as well. Not a great feeling but glad not an emergency room visit. I had a similar response to some duo chrome avon lipgloss and had to chuck it. I wish I knew what it was that set me off...


----------



## SaraP (Aug 16, 2014)

I went in to sephora and tried the Pushup liner on my hand, horrible application and lots of black flakes. I thought it must of dried out on the top so I twisted out more product, nope just the same. The girl working there said it's just like that.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 16, 2014)

I really was hoping to get the benefit push up liner. Now, after reading the reviews, it doesn't seem like it's very high quality.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2014)

Adding: I typically love benefit products.. Just... Love them. I've been thinking about trying to contact benefit directly anyways because they've been disappointing me in more ways than one. And I have a ridiculous amount of their products... So so so many.. I really like the idea of the push up liner, so I want a real go at it that isn't so absolutely ridiculous.

Who knows. I'm just so sad it was so terrible!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't used the everygirl mini sample yet, but I went in to Sephora about a month ago and swatched it. One of the employees offered to show me how to use it, and she did one eye and I (after  lots of patience on her part) managed to do the other eye. It dries quickly and doesn't transfer on my slightly hooded eyelids. It's not amazing; it basically saves you the hassle of dipping a brush into a pot of eyeliner. If that's something you want to be saved from, you'll love it. I want some for my travel bag. I really like the liner but am holding out for a good sale or Ulta GWP or something like that.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I had chosen to get the Jouer shadow added on. I got a box today with a card extolling the virtues of Jouer...and a little canvas pouch containing a blue rhinestone necklace. It's a pretty necklace but I paid an extra $30 for shadow! Not sure what to do...I was really looking forward to the Jouer!


Haaa! You got my necklace &amp; i got your eye shadow! This happened to me but I was to get the necklace &amp; got the Jouer. I emailed customer service &amp; they sent me a return label to send back the shadow, are sending out my necklace &amp; added 100 sorry points to my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Adding: I typically love benefit products.. Just... Love them. I've been thinking about trying to contact benefit directly anyways because they've been disappointing me in more ways than one. And I have a ridiculous amount of their products... So so so many.. I really like the idea of the push up liner, so I want a real go at it that isn't so absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Who knows. I'm just so sad it was so terrible!


Usually I LOVE Benefit stuff... but this liner has made me cranky.  I was hoping to find a (slightly) less expensive version of my precious Kat Von D Tattoo Liner, but this is just awful.  I got the BB size sample, and had to fight with the darn thing to get any product out.  Then I had to deal with all the flaking and craziness just to get the liner right, and basically the sample just convinced me NOT to buy it.  Which is a shame, because my cousin's fiance bought it and somehow she makes it look amazing and simple.  Maybe the full size is *that* much better?

ETA for using the word "just" about a million times.


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just had a weird thing happen, on the off chance this happened to you too let me know. I love the Harvey Prince Hello scent so I bought the full size body wash in the Birchbox shop. Opened it, used it, then went out of town for a week. I came back and noticed the wash had been dripping out of the nozzle the whole time, and got all over the bottle. The only way I can get it to stop is to waste more, by locking the pump. I'm going to contact Birchbox, but I'm wondering if the bottles were all faulty, or just mine. So weird, and super annoying.


Whenever I go to lock the top of a bottle like that, I completely remove the nozzle from the bottle and hover the pump over the bottle itself when I push it down to lock it. That way, the product already in the tube will squirt back into the bottle instead of me having to totally waste it. I know this doesn't totally solve your problem, but hope it helps!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 16, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Usually I LOVE Benefit stuff... but this liner has made me cranky. I was hoping to find a (slightly) less expensive version of my precious Kat Von D Tattoo Liner, but this is just awful. I got the BB size sample, and had to fight with the darn thing to get any product out. Then I had to deal with all the flaking and craziness just to get the liner right, and basically the sample just convinced me NOT to buy it. Which is a shame, because my cousin's fiance bought it and somehow she makes it look amazing and simple. Maybe the full size is *that* much better?
> 
> ETA for using the word "just" about a million times.


They had the tattoo liners in a 3 pack at tj max for $6.99 yesterday. The Benefit liner samples don't do the product justice.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2014)

My TJ Maxx never has cool stuff like that!  Thankfully I still have a backup, but that might be a splurge once the backup runs out!


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 16, 2014)

I got my box a few days ago.

The LG eye shadow cream is okay, but I'm not planning on buying it. It is way more silver/shimmery sheer than I was expecting. I tried building it up in layers and it just looked silver on me. I think my expectations were too high, I thought it would be one of those colors that looks so different in light/dark, that it could be a highlight and a crease color. But I ended up using it as eye shadow primer for a silvery look with my Naked 2 palette. It was okay. I'm glad I tried it, because it sounded so good and now I know I don' want it.

I got the invigorating masque, and it was interesting. I was slightly worried with the peppermint, but it went on creamy-feeling, and I used my Clarisonic on top of it. Boy, the color is weird. Am I the only one who is weirded out by the whitish translucent gel? It worked well. I will use up the sample for sure.

I'm not going to use the shampoo or conditioner, because I am SLS free.

I haven't even smelled the Harvey Prince body lotion, yet, because I had an allergic reaction to a newish perfume oil, and I am waiting for that to calm down before I use anything fragranced, just in case. It's not too bad a reaction. I just have uncomfortable unsightly armpits for a while. Sorry for TMI.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 16, 2014)

I swear these TJmax/Marshalls stores are like a urban myth, if this info didn't come from trustworthy sources like @@wadedl I'd never believe it!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 16, 2014)

They were intermingled with the elf and the packaging would make it easy to miss. I was in search of my husbands shave gel, since I am about to make a bb order but it's cheaper there even with 30% off.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 16, 2014)

That benefit eyeliner sample sucked. I chalked it up to the sample being crappy but I went to Ulta with my birchbox bestie today and the full sized sucked too, too hard to manuever and it took too much work to build up to a solid black compared to other eyeliner's I've used. Even the Benefit girl at the counter was like "there's no way I would recommend it, I use Urban Decay's liquid eyeliner pen." I found that hilarious because there was TONS of marketing for it over in the Benefit section.  :lol:

.

Its not awful if you're ok with working with the gel to build it up, but to me its no where near as "newbie" friendly as Stila's or UD's.


----------



## mellee (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't wash with shampoo - six months ago or so I went to co-washing with Suave.  But years ago, my hairdresser gave me a hair dye tip to keep your ends from getting over-processed if you use the same color every time.  First, you put the color all at the roots and few inches out, until there isn't any more color when you squeeze the bottle.  Leave it just there until the last 10 minutes.  (I have very resistant gray and leave it there for 30-35 min, even though the bottle says 25 minutes and then check every 5.)  Then add about a tablespoonful of shampoo to the bottle, fill about half way up with warm water, and shake the bottle to mix in all the color that clung to the inside.  Apply that all over your hair - root to tip - and massage a little like shampoo, then leave on for the last 10 minutes before rinsing it all out.  This limits the exposure of the ends to the dye, so you don't end up with the ends being several shades darker and much drier than the hair closer to your scalp.  You're also less likely to miss spots.  (Few months ago when my hair dresser was cutting my hair and said he'd hire me to do color in a second, I reminded him he'd given me this secret!)

I just ran out of the shampoo I use for that purpose on my last dye job.  The George sample kept me from having to buy a whole new bottle.  =)


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 16, 2014)

So I signed up for a second box at the end of July thinking my first box would be August. They ended up sending me a July box anyway, which I think was just a generic/left over box as I saw everyone on instagram getting the same one at that point. I was slightly annoyed, but whatever. It probably states something along those lines in the facts that I didn't read. On the 11th I emailed Birchbox because I didn't have a tracking number or box page and they responded by saying my box wouldn't ship until the 15th. Um, ok? I thought after your first box they go on schedule to be out by the 10th. Well, it's now the 16th and I still have no tracking or page updates. Has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## LadyK (Aug 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just had a weird thing happen, on the off chance this happened to you too let me know. I love the Harvey Prince Hello scent so I bought the full size body wash in the Birchbox shop. Opened it, used it, then went out of town for a week. I came back and noticed the wash had been dripping out of the nozzle the whole time, and got all over the bottle. The only way I can get it to stop is to waste more, by locking the pump. I'm going to contact Birchbox, but I'm wondering if the bottles were all faulty, or just mine. So weird, and super annoying.


Try loosening the screw cap part of the pump a little bit.  We have bottles at work that if you screw the cap on too tight they will leak from the tip of the pump.  It is some sort of weird pressure thing.  Hopefully something simple works!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the ideas about my problem Harvey Prince body wash pump, I will try them and see if I can fix it somehow.

Regarding the Benefit liner, I specifically didn't pick the Everygirl box because it was in there. I can't remember whose review I saw before it launched, but I saw someone do a review and they didn't like it and wouldn't recommend it. Glad I didn't get it, and I have no interest in trying it either, especially after reading everyone's dislike of it.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 16, 2014)

I got my box yesterday, and after being meh when I saw my box contents online, I actually ended up really liking my box. I got the Stainiac I selected, They're Real which I like, the Key West Aloe Lotion in Mango which smells really yummy, a perfume (which I'm still meh about), and an Acure face scrub which did not show up online and really made my box much more appealing.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 16, 2014)

I just received an email from Birchbox on my second that hasn't shipped/updated that stated: "Good news! Billing issue resolved". Um, wtf? I was never notified that I had a "billing issue" on that account in the first place. First they tell me that my box isn't shipping till the 15th. Then when I ask what's going on, all of the sudden I have "billing issues". Not cool Birchbox. I didn't have any billing issues on my main account that uses the same exact info and card on it.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 16, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> Stainiac?????
> 
> Got my box today and was so excited to try my sample (wasn't so thrilled to also get the bronzed sample..ugh) but the strangest thing happened. It made my lips NUMB!!! I have no allergies and have never had a reaction to any kind of product ever.
> 
> ...


I noticed a slight weird numbness when I applied it (and I applied a LOT of it; not sure I would notice if I only applied a tiny amount). It went away quickly, but I've never had that with any other cosmetic. Seems like the internet should be able to identify the cause. The ingredients, according to theBalm's website:

Ingredients: WATER ((AQUA) EAU), GLYCERIN, TRIETHANOLAMINE, ACRYLATES/C10-30 ALKYL ACRYLATE CROSSPOLYMER, ALOE BARBADENSIS LEAF JUICE, PROPYLENE GLYCOL, PHENOXYETHANOL, CAPRYLYL GLYCOL, ETHYLHEXYLGLYCERIN, HEXYLENE GLYCOL, SODIUM HYALURONATE, POTASSIUM SORBATE, SODIUM DEHYDROACETATE, CAMELLIA OLEIFERA LEAF EXTRACT. MAY CONTAIN / PEUT CONTENIR [+/- BLUE 1 (CI 42090), GREEN 3 (CI 42053), YELLOW 5 (CI 19140), YELLOW 6 (CI 15985), RED 22 (CI 45380), RED 33 (CI 17200), RED 27 (CI 45410), YELLOW 10 (CI 47005), GREEN 5 (CI 61570)].


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 17, 2014)

Is there a trade thread? I need to try the benefit liner!


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 17, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> Is there a trade thread? I need to try the benefit liner!


It is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/321-subscription-box-swaps-talk/

And you can do a search in the forum with each member's trade list here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/320-subscription-box-swaps/

Trading is a great way to get the samples you have been anxious to try or the ones you love.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you!

Man, just read the last few pages and it sounds like the liner has issues.. Oh well, still want to try for myself lol


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 17, 2014)

After spending considerable time with my benefit push up liner (I bought the full size because I just had to try it after missing the EG box) .... I am not thrilled. I'm sure it's a lot better than the samples but basically it's not (imo) the miracle product that the advertising seems to proclaim.

I find it no easier to do a cats eye or a puppy eye or in fact a straight line with these than with my Cailyn gel liner. In fact... I really prefer the Cailyn by far because that brush makes it easier to make a thicker line. With the benefit, you get a very thin line due to the way the liner is made. Then you have to go over it, repeatedly, to build it up.

I also noticed a tendency for the product to "ball up" at the end of the liner a bit. I had planned to keep this in my makeup bag for easy gel liner app on the go but... yeah, I'd rather carry the much larger Cailyn liner around.

Pretty sad because I adore Benefit and was surprised I didn't love this, too.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 17, 2014)

sarap said:


> I swear these TJmax/Marshalls stores are like a urban myth, if this info didn't come from trustworthy sources like @@wadedl I'd never believe it!


Back in suburban NY, my local Marshalls used to get a great selection. Here in FL, it's hit or miss. There's some higher-end brands, but interestingly, I see a lot of the brands I see in BB that aren't hugely popular among the ladies here. Nothing like BaB, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 


kawaiimeows said:


> That benefit eyeliner sample sucked. I chalked it up to the sample being crappy but I went to Ulta with my birchbox bestie today and the full sized sucked too, too hard to manuever and it took too much work to build up to a solid black compared to other eyeliner's I've used. Even the Benefit girl at the counter was like "there's no way I would recommend it, I use Urban Decay's liquid eyeliner pen." I found that hilarious because there was TONS of marketing for it over in the Benefit section.   :lol:
> 
> .
> 
> Its not awful if you're ok with working with the gel to build it up, but to me its no where near as "newbie" friendly as Stila's or UD's.


I love the Stila liner markers. I almost never use liquid because I'm coordination-challenged, but those are so easy to use. Stila has always been hit or miss for me, but I love these.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 17, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> I was so unhappy with the Benefit liner sample that I sent a polite witch-mail about it to BB. Will report what  they say.
> 
> In other news, I suspect Not Soap, Radio may be my new body wash addiction. I want to try almost all of their scents.


I'm with you on Not Soap, Radio. Along with Acure scrub it almost made up for my disappointment with Benefit liner sample.



sarap said:


> I went in to sephora and tried the Pushup liner on my hand, horrible application and lots of black flakes. I thought it must of dried out on the top so I twisted out more product, nope just the same. The girl working there said it's just like that.


Interesting. I did the same thing, and I didn't find it flaky or anything like that. I think that the formula itself is not bad. Once it dries, it stays in place pretty well. However, there seems to be some amount of dried product in the tip of the applicator (and that's a sample at Sephora, where it probably gets used or tested several times a day). Also, I don't think that the design of the applicator makes the process easier, at least not for my clumsy hands.



BrierReviewer said:


> I really was hoping to get the benefit push up liner. Now, after reading the reviews, it doesn't seem like it's very high quality.


You probably luck out on not getting it. lol. I don't think it's a great product (it's ok at best), but the Birchbox sample was a pain in a class of it's own.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 17, 2014)

Question for anyone who has made a return, how long did it take before you were refunded money and/or points? Also, did you receive any sort of email notification? I'm going on 2 weeks without anything and am starting to get frustrated.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Question for anyone who has made a return, how long did it take before you were refunded money and/or points? Also, did you receive any sort of email notification? I'm going on 2 weeks without anything and am starting to get frustrated.


Honestly, the process was extremely long and frustrating. It took 8 days for the package to just get to Tennessee after taking a trip around the East Coast. The website tells you it can take "up to 10 business days" after the package has arrived. It took over 3 full weeks (15+ business days). The only reason I got a refund is because I was chatting with a CS rep about a separate issue. She was very kind and investigated the matter for me. She processed the return quickly after she got my order number. I never got an email and I don't know how long my return would have taken if I hadn't spoken to someone directly. Thankfully my return was mainly points. I'd be terrified to have a large purchase with cash hanging in warehouse limbo like that. 

I have another return to make (I'm picking out make-up) and I'm dreading the experience. I hope your return gets sorted out quicker than mine!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 17, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> Honestly, the process was extremely long and frustrating. It took 8 days for the package to just get to Tennessee after taking a trip around the East Coast. The website tells you it can take "up to 10 business days" after the package has arrived. It took over 3 full weeks (15+ business days). The only reason I got a refund is because I was chatting with a CS rep about a separate issue. She was very kind and investigated the matter for me. She processed the return quickly after she got my order number. I never got an email and I don't know how long my return would have taken if I hadn't spoken to someone directly. Thankfully my return was mainly points. I'd be terrified to have a large purchase with cash hanging in warehouse limbo like that.
> 
> I have another return to make (I'm picking out make-up) and I'm dreading the experience. I hope your return gets sorted out quicker than mine!


Thanks! Thankfully, I knew it would be a total PITA experience – so at least I knew it was coming. I think I'll wait another week and then give them a call.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 17, 2014)

I signed up last night and the email says the shipping date is Aug 27. Can't wait to see what I get...probably whatever leftovers they have for the month lol It looks like there were atleast a couple of nice items this month, so hopefully I get atleast one thing I'll be excited about.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 18, 2014)

sarap, on 16 Aug 2014 - 1:42 PM, said:





sarap said:


> I swear these TJmax/Marshalls stores are like a urban myth, if this info didn't come from trustworthy sources like @wadedl I'd never believe it!





gingerneko said:


> Back in suburban NY, my local Marshalls used to get a great selection. Here in FL, it's hit or miss. There's some higher-end brands, but interestingly, I see a lot of the brands I see in BB that aren't hugely popular among the ladies here. Nothing like BaB, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I love the Stila liner markers. I almost never use liquid because I'm coordination-challenged, but those are so easy to use. Stila has always been hit or miss for me, but I love these.


The TJ's local to me are hit and miss. The trick (near me at least) is to go to a TJ's located in a pricier town. When the property taxes are higher than mine I tend to find better stuff.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 18, 2014)

We got Sneak Peek Part 1 last month on the 20th! Maybe we'll see something for September this week??!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 18, 2014)

casey anne said:


> We got Sneak Peek Part 1 last month on the 20th! Maybe we'll see something for September this week??!!


I was just thinking that I'm ready to see if they do a pick-your-sample next month &amp; what they will be.  I hope they do &amp; that it goes smoothly for more people to get to pick.


----------



## KrissyKat (Aug 18, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I was just thinking that I'm ready to see if they do a pick-your-sample next month &amp; what they will be.  I hope they do &amp; that it goes smoothly for more people to get to pick.


I doubt it will go smoothly! (Though maybe I'm being a pessimist.) The men's box had a pick-your-sample last week for the September box, and the choosing closed after 4 hours, when it was stated it would be open for 2 days. I was pretty disappointed!


----------



## natashaia (Aug 18, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> After spending considerable time with my benefit push up liner (I bought the full size because I just had to try it after missing the EG box) .... I am not thrilled. I'm sure it's a lot better than the samples but basically it's not (imo) the miracle product that the advertising seems to proclaim.
> 
> I find it no easier to do a cats eye or a puppy eye or in fact a straight line with these than with my Cailyn gel liner. In fact... I really prefer the Cailyn by far because that brush makes it easier to make a thicker line. With the benefit, you get a very thin line due to the way the liner is made. Then you have to go over it, repeatedly, to build it up.
> 
> ...


i completely agree about the benefit eyeliner. i was in sephora and all of the sales associates said they hated it and hated that had to promote it.


----------



## Geek (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Birchboxers,

I'm poking my head in here to toss out a friendly request for some of our power members, that run the gauntlet with Birchbox, to give our new Product Review Center a whirl. Please review your boxes!

Thanks!


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 18, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> sarap, on 16 Aug 2014 - 1:42 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my secret, yeah -- I used to live in a pricey neighborhood. Well, I still do, but I think I need to get up earlier because the new stock is up in the mornings, usually, and I never seem to make it there until afternoon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 19, 2014)

hellopengy said:


> how do you wash the cloths? and how often? I've been holding off on using mine because I don't want to add extra work to my routine.


I put mine in the washer/dryer with whatever else I happen to be washing.


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 19, 2014)

I think I'm the only person who loves the Benefit Push-Up liner. I didn't get the BB sample, but I got the bigger, much nicer sample from Sephora and liked it so much I bought a full size.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 19, 2014)

... After my tirade last week about how I hates it, I bought the push up liner. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd love to review my Birchbox but it still hasn't arrived.  I have two accounts... one I picked the bronzer and another I picked the everyday girl box.  Well, the account where I picked the bronzer arrived with the eyeshadow instead almost 10 days ago.  My Everyday girl box still isn't here and shipped on the 7th!  I let Birchbox know about the bronzer issue and they are just sending me a separate package with just the bronzer in it.  If it wasn't for the awesome points system, I'm cancel both my accounts, instead of just the one I'm going to close here in a minute... as soon as my box arrives and I can use up the points in it.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 19, 2014)

Follow up: I sent Birchbox and email about my missing box and they are shipping me another one... but it WONT be the Everyday Girl box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What the heck??


----------



## Megan27ist (Aug 20, 2014)

I am very impressed with Birchbox so far, and I haven't even tried any of the products yet (well, actually, I sprayed the perfume).  I subbed on 8/11, but I wasn't able to use to promo code for new subscribers for the Every Girl box because I used the guilt city voucher, so I emailed them and asked if I would still be able to get in on the box.  The lady that responded said she would put my preferences in, but wouldn't be able to guarantee anything.  And then, today, I get my box in the mail, and it's the Every Girl box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm so excited to try everything.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> I think I'm the only person who loves the Benefit Push-Up liner. I didn't get the BB sample, but I got the bigger, much nicer sample from Sephora and liked it so much I bought a full size.


Do you have to squeeze the full size one too?

So I've been too afraid to waste time in the morning before work attempting and failing to use my sample push up liner more than once, but I have been using my Noir eyeliner every morning and I know it's just a black eyeliner, BUT it stays really well on my waterline and I think it may be an HG contender for me. 

Also, I love that Not Soap, Radio body wash and I want to buy a full size from the BB store but first it said it was unavailable and now it lets me select a quantity but there's no way to actually add it to my cart. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## wadedl (Aug 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Do you have to squeeze the full size one too?
> 
> So I've been too afraid to waste time in the morning before work attempting and failing to use my sample push up liner more than once, but I have been using my Noir eyeliner every morning and I know it's just a black eyeliner, BUT it stays really well on my waterline and I think it may be an HG contender for me.
> 
> Also, I love that Not Soap, Radio body wash and I want to buy a full size from the BB store but first it said it was unavailable and now it lets me select a quantity but there's no way to actually add it to my cart. Is anyone else having this issue?


The full size one has a clicky turn mechanism. If you buy it I heard keeping the orange stopper helps or you have to waste the dry layer of eyeliner every time. Someone said it wasn't dark enough but it is super dark. I did a look I would normally do brown liner for but I was afraid of it melting in 110 degree heat and my husband said it was way too much eyeliner so I had to do more eye shadow.
It is super black, more so than any other liner I have ever used, liquid, pencil or gel. It stays better than my purple cailyn and more importantly I can do a super skinny line with it unlike my brushes.

I don't know about using it on your waterline. I have never tried.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Also, I love that Not Soap, Radio body wash and I want to buy a full size from the BB store but first it said it was unavailable and now it lets me select a quantity but there's no way to actually add it to my cart. Is anyone else having this issue?


Yes, and it's really getting on my nerves!


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 20, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> I think I'm the only person who loves the Benefit Push-Up liner. I didn't get the BB sample, but I got the bigger, much nicer sample from Sephora and liked it so much I bought a full size.


I tried the Sephora sample too and love it! my only concern is that it'll dry up before I get to finish using it. wish I had known about keeping the orange stopper though.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 20, 2014)

Funny story about BB.

So a friend of mine subbed to BB. She's had ipsy a few times in the past so she's not unfamiliar with the "surprise" concept. She never liked ipsy too much and I am not real sure what prompted her to try BB now.

She sends me pic of her box and says "I can't use any of it. Throwing it out." (Ugh...seriously?)

Me: "You're seriously not going to even try ANY of it?"

Her: "I don't use eyeliner, I don't use shaving cream, I don't want a face cleanser, I don't use perfume except for my one kind, and that lip crayon is orange so I won't use that and anyway I only use lipstick not crayons."

Me: "uhhh...I think subscription boxes may not be right for you..."

 I may whine and complain about what I get sometimes but I don't mind trying stuff so I have fun with sub boxes overall. Even when I'm not happy with box contents I have ended up being surprised to like something after all sometimes, you all know what I mean?

But it does take willingness to try so I think it's just not her thing.


----------



## jocedun (Aug 20, 2014)

Put me in the camp that definitely did not love the Benefit liner. The sample worked fine at first and I didn't even mind having to squeeze it, but after I did one eye, it seemed like the texture of the liner changed. At first it was smooth and soft (but not quite runny), and on the second eye (only 30 seconds later) it seemed dry and goop-y. I had to remove another layer to make it fresh again. Does it seriously dry that fast?!? So weird. So unfortunate because I really liked the feel of that rubber applicator.

Oh well, I guess I'll stick to my $4 BH Cosmetics liquid eyeliners with the felt tip. Those pens last me forever.

Edit: I somehow liked my own post and now I can't undo it (mobile) - don't judge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 20, 2014)

I am a little envious of the cute little bag the French and British ladies got in their Birchboxes this month. I really want one of those.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 20, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> Funny story about BB.
> 
> So a friend of mine subbed to BB. She's had ipsy a few times in the past so she's not unfamiliar with the "surprise" concept. She never liked ipsy too much and I am not real sure what prompted her to try BB now.
> 
> ...


I guess subscriptions are not for everyone. It takes being open to new and unfamiliar things to enjoy box with random stuff that you didn't pick. As you said, we all complain about things we get, but sometimes we finding unexpected new favorite.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 20, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> Funny story about BB.
> 
> So a friend of mine subbed to BB. She's had ipsy a few times in the past so she's not unfamiliar with the "surprise" concept. She never liked ipsy too much and I am not real sure what prompted her to try BB now.
> 
> ...


Lip crayons have changed my life for the better.  The first one I got was actually a Tarte Lipsurgence in my first Birchbox.


----------



## Tabasc (Aug 21, 2014)

Should I be annoyed by BB's response? I emailed to let them know I thought they should add an opt out of SLS hair - it's a waste for the company to send it to someone who won't use it. My BB contained SLS shampoo and conditioner is I couldn't use 2/5 of it, it's not like I just didn't want to try a color. The response - "And thank you for your feedback on the Neil George Shampoo and Conditioner! I am so sorry that they caused disappointment and limited your discovery this month. While these are dafe for all hair types and color treated hair, I completely understand your caution as you have keratin treated hair." I feel like she's arguing with me and not that sorry.


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 21, 2014)

Tabasc said:


> Should I be annoyed by BB's response? I emailed to let them know I thought they should add an opt out of SLS hair - it's a waste for the company to send it to someone who won't use it. My BB contained SLS shampoo and conditioner is I couldn't use 2/5 of it, it's not like I just didn't want to try a color. The response - "And thank you for your feedback on the Neil George Shampoo and Conditioner! I am so sorry that they caused disappointment and limited your discovery this month. While these are dafe for all hair types and color treated hair, I completely understand your caution as you have keratin treated hair." I feel like she's arguing with me and not that sorry.


It sounds to me like she was agreeing with you.  The company apparently says that the product is safe for color treated hair, and she passed that along (which she had to do), but she also said that she understood your caution.  

Kind of a classic customer service response.


----------



## Tabasc (Aug 22, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> It sounds to me like she was agreeing with you.  The company apparently says that the product is safe for color treated hair, and she passed that along (which she had to do), but she also said that she understood your caution.
> 
> Kind of a classic customer service response.


I feel like if I tell her I cannot use SLS then it's impolite to tell me it's safe when I have been told not to use it. Maybe I'm spoiled by seeing others get points for hating their box and I get "sorry you are disappointed" - doesn't seem like good CS to me. Am I wrong to want more?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

wadedl said:


> The full size one has a clicky turn mechanism. If you buy it I heard keeping the orange stopper helps or you have to waste the dry layer of eyeliner every time. Someone said it wasn't dark enough but it is super dark. I did a look I would normally do brown liner for but I was afraid of it melting in 110 degree heat and my husband said it was way too much eyeliner so I had to do more eye shadow.
> 
> It is super black, more so than any other liner I have ever used, liquid, pencil or gel. It stays better than my purple cailyn and more importantly I can do a super skinny line with it unlike my brushes.
> 
> I don't know about using it on your waterline. I have never tried.


Good to know! Oh I wouldn't use it on my waterline. I just want it for cat eyes and all that fun stuff. The sample size is near impossible to work with though.



sstich79 said:


> Yes, and it's really getting on my nerves!


Well, I guess I'm glad it's not just me. I hope they fix it though! Before it was doing that when it said there weren't any available, I set up the alert for when it becomes available and I have yet to get anything.



jocedun said:


> Put me in the camp that definitely did not love the Benefit liner. The sample worked fine at first and I didn't even mind having to squeeze it, but after I did one eye, it seemed like the texture of the liner changed. At first it was smooth and soft (but not quite runny), and on the second eye (only 30 seconds later) it seemed dry and goop-y. I had to remove another layer to make it fresh again. Does it seriously dry that fast?!? So weird. So unfortunate because I really liked the feel of that rubber applicator.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll stick to my $4 BH Cosmetics liquid eyeliners with the felt tip. Those pens last me forever.
> 
> Edit: I somehow liked my own post and now I can't undo it (mobile) - don't judge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I literally just made my first BH Cosmetics order the other day! I'd never heard of them before but I had to get the SF palette since I miss the crap out of the bay area. Are their liquid eyeliners pretty easy to use??



meggpi said:


> Lip crayons have changed my life for the better.  The first one I got was actually a Tarte Lipsurgence in my first Birchbox.


I didn't know Tarte used to be in Birchbox!!!


----------



## Megan27ist (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I literally just made my first BH Cosmetics order the other day! I'd never heard of them before but I had to get the SF palette since I miss the crap out of the bay area. Are their liquid eyeliners pretty easy to use??


I have that palette   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I ordered it, it was a GWP, but the eyeshadows are okay, probably not the best.  But then again, I think I've used it maybe once, so it might be an amazing palette and I just don't know it yet.  I don't think I've tried the blushes yet either.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I have that palette   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I ordered it, it was a GWP, but the eyeshadows are okay, probably not the best.  But then again, I think I've used it maybe once, so it might be an amazing palette and I just don't know it yet.  I don't think I've tried the blushes yet either.


I mainly got it for the theme/packaging but I think it was marked down to like $4.99... maybe 8 or 9 bucks after shipping. They don't seem like the best from the little finger swatches I did but the whole set is so cute I don't even mind haha.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

@@sstich79 Just looked and you can buy the Not Soap, Radio body wash now! And there's several other scents too. Totally wouldn't mind trying another one in my September box. If there were a sampler in the BB store, I'd throw my points money at them. Please Birchbox??   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I literally just made my first BH Cosmetics order the other day! I'd never heard of them before but I had to get the SF palette since I miss the crap out of the bay area. Are their liquid eyeliners pretty easy to use??


I love their liquid eyeliner pen! Very easy to use, nice felt tip that doesn't get beat up over time. I wish it were a little more matte when dry, but I think that's hard to find anyway. It's super cheap and lasts me forever. I use it 1-2x per week and it usually lasts me 6-8 months before I need to flip the tip (just use tweezer to remove and replace), which then gives me another 2-3 months. To be fair, though, the only other liquid felt tip liner I've used was Eyeko and that dried out ridiculously fast. So, I don't have much to compare it to.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow amazing BB customer service experience today.  I ordred the Revealed 2 palette and it came in the mail.  The outside of the palette was dinged up (corner smushed and back had a crease) palette itself had a dented in corner a chunk missing from an eyeshadow so loose shadow was inside.

I emailed to say I would like a new one and send this one back.  They told me keep this one, gave me 100 points, and sent a new palette to me via 2 day UPS.  It will be here Monday.

I felt they want above and beyond!


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 22, 2014)

Lovepink - that's what I love about cs for Birchbox as they do a phenomenal job of fixing the issue. I'm probably a lifelong customer now...as long as they keep the points system/monthly box sub up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Aug 23, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I'd love to review my Birchbox but it still hasn't arrived.  I have two accounts... one I picked the bronzer and another I picked the everyday girl box.  Well, the account where I picked the bronzer arrived with the eyeshadow instead almost 10 days ago.  My Everyday girl box still isn't here and shipped on the 7th!  I let Birchbox know about the bronzer issue and they are just sending me a separate package with just the bronzer in it.  If it wasn't for the awesome points system, I'm cancel both my accounts, instead of just the one I'm going to close here in a minute... as soon as my box arrives and I can use up the points in it.


Update:  Birchbox made everything right.  They sent me the bronzer that I didn't get in one box and I got that yesterday.  I also received a reshipment of the Everyday Girl box yesterday, since my first shipment was lost in the mail.  I'm happy again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Aug 23, 2014)

My box should arrive Monday. It's my first, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Wow amazing BB customer service experience today. I ordred the Revealed 2 palette and it came in the mail. The outside of the palette was dinged up (corner smushed and back had a crease) palette itself had a dented in corner a chunk missing from an eyeshadow so loose shadow was inside.
> 
> I emailed to say I would like a new one and send this one back. They told me keep this one, gave me 100 points, and sent a new palette to me via 2 day UPS. It will be here Monday.
> 
> I felt they want above and beyond!


That's why I stick with Birchbox!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 23, 2014)

I emailed Birchbox a couple weeks ago that I was disappointed the Everygirl box sold out as a pick-your-sample, and then was offered in a promotion, and that I hoped in the future they'd set aside more of the featured boxes for current subscribers. They responded by sending me a Everygirl box in addition to my regular box. Totally unnecessary gesture, but I appreciate it. I had wanted the box ONLY for the benefit liner sample. I've tried the liner at Sephora, and like it. Today I finally got around to testing the birchbox sample... holy hot ham and cheese it is the worst sample imaginable. It's useless; it's like Benefit is trying to earn as many terrible reviews as possible as soon as they can. I can't imagine why they would even put their name on this. I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 24, 2014)

I played with the actual They're Real at sephora yesterday and it really did seem like it would be so easy. Why's the sample have to be so awful??


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 24, 2014)

Just wanted to say I got my women's health rebates a few days ago.  I had 2 accounts and I put the rebate cards in the same envelope and I received a single check with the combined rebate amount.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 25, 2014)

ended up cancelling birchbox because the past probably 5 boxes have been so disappointing..what happened birchbox??? Am i the only one that feels this way?


----------



## Kelli (Aug 25, 2014)

I got my August box today and I was actually pretty happy with it...but if you would have told me in the past I'd be happy about a box with a perfume sample, black liner, facial cleanser, shave cream and lip crayon would make me happy, I'd have thought you were crazy. I normally want ALL THE MAKEUP (except black liner lol), but I think all my time with Ipsy and Starlooks have gotten me a lot of makeup and it's nice to have new brands that I haven't tried before.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 25, 2014)

So when I emailed BB about having two Neil George conditioners and not a shampoo in my box they said they would send a shampoo out.  Never received a shampoo almost 15 business days later. Not that I was dying to try it or anything but was going to give it to my mom/aunt/someone that would use it.  When I spoke to someone they said they were out of the sample. So they just credited me points.  I'm happy with that solution.  The points are more useful to me anyway.  Now I have two conditioners headed for the trash can...


----------



## kira685 (Aug 25, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> So when I emailed BB about having two Neil George conditioners and not a shampoo in my box they said they would send a shampoo out.  Never received a shampoo almost 15 business days later. Not that I was dying to try it or anything but was going to give it to my mom/aunt/someone that would use it.  When I spoke to someone they said they were out of the sample. So they just credited me points.  I'm happy with that solution.  The points are more useful to me anyway.  Now I have two conditioners headed for the trash can...


you should add them to your trade list, one person's trash is another one's treasure ;-)


----------



## lovepink (Aug 25, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> So when I emailed BB about having two Neil George conditioners and not a shampoo in my box they said they would send a shampoo out.  Never received a shampoo almost 15 business days later. Not that I was dying to try it or anything but was going to give it to my mom/aunt/someone that would use it.  When I spoke to someone they said they were out of the sample. So they just credited me points.  I'm happy with that solution.  The points are more useful to me anyway.  Now I have two conditioners headed for the trash can...


Or donate them to a homeless/womens/youth center.



kira685 said:


> you should add them to your trade list, one person's trash is another one's treasure ;-)


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 25, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Or donate them to a homeless/womens/youth center.


I second this. My church has a food pantry and the families we serve really need things like shampoo, toothpaste and body wash in addition to the food we give them.


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 25, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I got my August box today and I was actually pretty happy with it...but if you would have told me in the past I'd be happy about a box with a perfume sample, black liner, facial cleanser, shave cream and lip crayon would make me happy, I'd have thought you were crazy. I normally want ALL THE MAKEUP (except black liner lol), but I think all my time with Ipsy and Starlooks have gotten me a lot of makeup and it's nice to have new brands that I haven't tried before.


I just re-subscribed and this is the box that I'm getting as well. I'm excited to try everything but the eye liner...that will have to find a different home.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 26, 2014)

kira685 said:


> you should add them to your trade list, one person's trash is another one's treasure ;-)


I was thinking of doing this but I didn't really think anyone would want them.



lovepink said:


> Or donate them to a homeless/womens/youth center.


That's a really good idea.  I'm going to look into this.  I'm sure I have a few other things I can donate as well.  Thanks for the suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Aug 29, 2014)

Ha!  Birchbox completely made my day!  

I decided to get a second Sept box on a whim only to see that they'll be sending me an August box first.  Then today I see that I'll be getting the Laqa Lip Lube that I got in my original box in another color!  I freaking love that lip lube, my favorite thing I've gotten in my BB and it's full size as well which retails for $18.  

Birchbox, you are in my good graces again.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 29, 2014)

Duuuude I'm jelly. Want that lip lube in purple...may end up just saving points for it at this point.


----------



## liilak (Aug 29, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> Duuuude I'm jelly. Want that lip lube in purple...may end up just saving points for it at this point.


I got it in purple the first time, now I'm getting it in coral.

I think it's amazing but I don't think it's worth $18.   It doesn't have much staying power, it's a really really nice tinted lip balm.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2014)

I got a light pink LAQA in my first bb this month and I reeeaaalllyyyy like it and see why everyone has been wanting them. I've tried tons of lip pencils before and haven't liked any of them, but love this one!


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 29, 2014)

liilak said:


> Ha!  Birchbox completely made my day!
> 
> I decided to get a second Sept box on a whim only to see that they'll be sending me an August box first.  Then today I see that I'll be getting the Laqa Lip Lube that I got in my original box in another color!  I freaking love that lip lube, my favorite thing I've gotten in my BB and it's full size as well which retails for $18.
> 
> Birchbox, you are in my good graces again.


Just a note: the laqa is a mini and not the full size.  The sample is 0.07 oz and the full size is 0.1 oz - still a really good size though!


----------



## liilak (Aug 29, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Just a note: the laqa is a mini and not the full size.  The sample is 0.07 oz and the full size is 0.1 oz - still a really good size though!


Oh okay I was basing it off the 5 for $40 pack thing.


----------



## Megan27ist (Aug 29, 2014)

I've had my box since 8/19, and today they finally got around the sending the tracking info


----------



## liilak (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey guys, what is this Women's Health rebate everyone keeps talking about???


----------



## Weebs (Sep 6, 2014)

Whoa!  My missing Everyday Girl box showed up today.  It shipped on August 7th and took from that date until today to get from Indiana to Arizona.  Birchbox already replaced my box when it went missing in shipping.  I didn't expect this one to ever show up.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 7, 2014)

The boxes this month have looked great so far! I can't wait to get my box. Once again I'm going to try to keep it a surprise - but I say that every month with no luck!


----------

